# From The Vault



## fatman17

*Sayed Sajad Haider born Sayed Sajjad Haider*









In 1976 someone suggested I knock off one "J" and that would change my life.



I did that quite against my own convention of never believing in such superstitions. Well, I am glad I did because life changed for me dramatically!



The following is an introduction to my past, my present and my future. I hope in this you will find my transparency and humble presentation enticing enough to read “Flight of the Falcon”, an autobiography about my experiences and choices.



I was born in Sargodha to noble parents; Sayed Fazal Shah, a respected doctor, and Rashida Begum, a full time mother and disciplinarian, dedicated to our good heeling. She found time to do quite bit of social work for the poor and suffering, especially Tuberculosis patients.



I grew up in Quetta, amongst the fierce tribal culture of the Baluch and Pashtoons, such as the Bugtis, Marris, Kansis, Jogezais and Durranis.



My friends comprised of the tribal chief’s children and a smattering of Sikhs and Hindus. There was incredible cross-cultural harmony. Things were much simpler then. 



Like any young growing boy, I had a dream; to grow up and make my parents' life comfortable after the WW II depression because of which there was a scarcity of essential products and necessities of life.



We lived off ration cards with which we were able to get sugar, flour, tea, eggs, cooking oil, petrol, Kerosene you name it. We didn't really feel the cold drift of War as mother made many sacrifices to keep us warm and well fed.



Once the WW II catastrophe was behind, my dream started taking shape. This dream found an expression when I first saw the Quaid-e-Azam, my idol. I sat in awe of him, 6 feet away from him at my old school in Quetta.



Together with my scrawny friend, we had carried the sofa upon which the Quaid sat. That is when the seed of becoming the defender of the nation became my obsession. The uniform I would attempt to acquire was also resolved when I saw some polished pilots at Café Stanley, a famous elitist hotspot in Quetta. With their hot rod, maverick attitude on their sleeves, there was something awesome about their demeanor.



The very next day I saw three Spitfires (WW11 Fighter aircraft) over head conducting a mock dog-fight. Now my dream had reached for the sky and I wanted nothing else in life than to become a pilot. The problem was that my father wanted me to become an engineer, somewhat Utopian considering my mediocre performance in studies.



The other was a serious emotional issue of my mother who absolutely refused to let me go for a perilous profession like flying. For her that was like courting death and disaster. It was a hard long battle till she let me go, not willingly but surely tearfully.



Between the ages of 14 and 18, I was a very mischievous kid, a constant worry for my anxious mother. I would try every trick, game and ruse; testing my endurance to the limit. That meant many small injuries and parental retribution, which came swiftly and was, at times, brutal. I didn't cower down after the searing pain from the punishments. Ostensibly, I had a nature and personality that sought constant challenge, fully cognizant of the consequences if caught.



I took a trip to Makran state to visit Pasni with a few friends who didn’t tell me how far and arduous the journey would be. That was to be my first night out of my home in my life and nearly cost me my life. I was rescued after 13 days. That story will be separately chronicled in my blog under “Death in the Makran Desert”.



Soon after, my quest to join the Air Force began in earnest. I was finally selected to join the 13th General Duties Pilot Course at the Royal Pakistan Academy. The prefix ‘Royal’ denoted Pakistan's dominion status as a former Colony. I was an average student and scraped through the course of one and a half year, commencing January 1952. But within months after getting my pilot's wings I blossomed to the top of my course where I had barely made the middle during the training period.



Posted to No.14 Squadron, I discovered that my flying talent was not short lived and confined to the Fighter Conversion school where I had suddenly catapulted to the top, only second to Sarfraz Rafiqui, a comrade who was an outstanding fighter pilot and was senselessly killed in 1965 war by an inexperienced Indian Air force (IAF) pilot, in a manner resembled by the death of German Red Baron, Major Richthofen during World War I.



While at the No.14 squadron, I acquired tremendous experience of operating from Miramshah, now the battle ground of the renegade pre-Islamic Taliban and Al-Qaeda. In 1953-54 we were operating against the renegade zealot Faqir of Ipi*, who was a Pakistan hater and had turned his guns against Pakistan from the retreating British, declaring Pakistan as a country of non-believers and heretics.



I was soon posted to the first Jet Squadron of RPAF. This was a great honour to fly the “Super-marine Attacker", a euphemism for a flying coffin, which proved a great asset when the PAF switched to the USAF Saber jet.



The F-86 was like a piece of cake to fly after the attacker. My life with the No.11 Attacker squadron will be elaborated in my book, “Flight of the Falcon”, which is due for release in the spring of ’09.



Currently, I am retired and living in Islamabad with my family and grand-children by my side who are all left with my history to carry forth.



*Don't be surprised by the CDA board in Islamabad , in shear ignorance of history and the odious role of Ipi, who have honoured him with mega avenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## fatman17

*light of the Falcon*
Story of a Fighter Pilot



I spent the better part of the last ten years working on a dream that sometimes lead me to tipping points where only my resilience and resolve to fulfill my duty of sharing the truth about history.



Pakistan has drifted far from the path originally chosen by the great Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah; a man who devoted his life and his legacy to the liberation of those persecuted people of the sub-continent who deserved the power to control their own destiny. He laid three pillars of strength – Unity | Faith | Discipline – three basic principles upon which Pakistan was to be built. Today, when we look around, we find ourselves lost in a cloud of disloyal politicians and armed bandits who took Pakistan by the horns and seized it for their own personal gain, neglecting the millions who have fought for generations to obtain their own identity.



Turning this dream into a reality has taken its toll, but it has been worth every drop of sweat, blood and tears I have shed. This story bears an immense weight; not any longer for my generation, but for the generations that have the power to regain control and steer us in the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GriffinsRule

fatman17 said:


> *light of the Falcon*
> Story of a Fighter Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the better part of the last ten years working on a dream that sometimes lead me to tipping points where only my resilience and resolve to fulfill my duty of sharing the truth about history.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan has drifted far from the path originally chosen by the great Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah; a man who devoted his life and his legacy to the liberation of those persecuted people of the sub-continent who deserved the power to control their own destiny. He laid three pillars of strength – Unity | Faith | Discipline – three basic principles upon which Pakistan was to be built. Today, when we look around, we find ourselves lost in a cloud of disloyal politicians and armed bandits who took Pakistan by the horns and seized it for their own personal gain, neglecting the millions who have fought for generations to obtain their own identity.
> 
> 
> 
> Turning this dream into a reality has taken its toll, but it has been worth every drop of sweat, blood and tears I have shed. This story bears an immense weight; not any longer for my generation, but for the generations that have the power to regain control and steer us in the right direction.
> View attachment 612964
> 
> View attachment 612965



One of the books I thoroughly enjoyed reading, as well as 'Cutting Edge' PAF by ACM M Anwar Shamim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Falcons Pakistan Air Force*
Pakistan





Falcons was the Pakistan Air Force aerobatic team.

On February 2, 1958, a formation of 16 PAF F-86 Sabre aircraft performed a loop for the first time during an air display at Masroor Air Base at Karachi.

This team was called the “Falcons”.

















*Paybills aerobatic team*
Pakistan




In 1952, No. 11 Squadron of Pakian Air Frce from Drigh Road (now Faisal) Air Base, formed an aerobatic team with the unusual name “Paybills”, which was actually the squadron's call sign.

The team flew Supermarine “Attacker” fighters and it was the Pakistan Air Force’s first jet aerobatic team.










*Rattles and Tigers*
Pakistan




In 1969 in the Pakistan Air Force, a “Rattles” aerobatic display team was created at Sargodha Air Base flying with Shenyang F-6 (a Chinese-built MiG-19) fighters which were painted all black. The team existed for only a few months.

In 1980, another F-6 (MiG-19) aerobatic team, known as the “Tigers”, was created at Sargodha. This time all 5 aircraft were painted in special colors - yellow and red. This team lasted a little longer than its predecessor.













*Red Dragons*
Pakistan




The first formation aerobatics team in the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) was formed by No. 9 Squadron using Hawker Sea Fury aircraft. Named the “Red Dragons”, the team performed officially for the first time in 1951 at Peshawar. The occasion was the farewell ceremony for the PAF's outgoing C-in-C, Air Vice-Marshal R.L.R. Atcherely.

The “Red Dragons” thus gained the honor of being the first aerobatic team on the Indo-Pakistani subcontinent.

Another team with same name was created in 1967 flying with red-painted F-86 Sabres. This newer team performed its first display on March 9, 1967.





*Sherdils*
Pakistan




The "Sherdils" are the current Pakistan Air Force (PAF) aerobatic display team.

The team consists of six K-8 jet trainers painted in overall white, red and blue colors and the team's pilots are instructors from the Pakistan Air Force Academy based at Risalpur Air Force Base.

All the team's planes are equipped with white, red and blue colors smoke systems.

























Before switching to the Karakoram K8s, the Sherdils performed on the Cessna T37A/B/C Tweety Bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GriffinsRule



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GriffinsRule

Thanks for the posts @fatman17

For all the people who have been calling on PAF to quit displaying altogether after the unfortunate accident, here is a reminder of our history and tradition as well. Pakistan was perhaps most 'broke' right after independence, yet it did not deter, rather reinforced PAF's commitment to its duty by performing for its nation and people because it serves a deeper purpose then to just bring smiles on people's faces and entertaining them.

August 15, 1947: First formation flying display by RPAF, comprising of 4 Tempests over Karachi, to mark the occasion of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's assumption of the office of Governor General of Pakistan. Flying Officer N A Siddiqui overnight had painted the crescent and star on his aircraft to replace the RIAF markings.

March 21, 1948: As a publicity measure, over Lahore, RPAF carried solo aerobatics by a Tiger Moth, formation flying on Harvards, and a mock chase by two Tempests, which also carried out rocket firings and dive bombing displays. One of the pilots on the Tempests, F S Hussain would go on to become a legend in Pakistan for his aerobatic skills.

The same Flying Officer F S Hussain later in the year, on August 10, went on to create the record score in air-to-air firing scores at the RAF Central Gunnery School in England.

In 1948 he also performed a solo aerobatic display for the Shah of Iran at Risalpur in a Hawker Fury. The Shah, also a pilot, was so impressed with the precise low-level aerobatic display, that he had his court poet write a song in praise of the PAF pilot. For his continuing prowess at flying and displays, he would go on the become another legend in Pakistan as well as around the world and his initials F S would become synonymous for low-level aerobatics.

December 14, 1950: First ever formation aerobatic display by PAF was given at Risalpur where two Tempests. Both pilots took turns sliding back and forth as lead & wingman during the display.

It was this display that led to the formation of Pakistan's first team. PAF's oldest and the most respected No. 9 Squadron, formed the 'Red Dragons' aerobatics team. The name derives from the squadrons crest. It performed in 1951 on AVM Atcherley's farewell ceremony.

1952 also saw No. 11 Squadron form the first jet aircraft team called the 'Paybill' which happened to be their callsign as well.


Another lesser known display team from Mauripur AFB (now Masroor) was the Red Sabres (Not Red Dragons as erroneously mentioned on some sites), that comprised of 5 brightly painted F-86s in red included the leader Wg Cmdr Wiqar Azim, Sqn Ldr Shabbir and Fl Lts Akbar, Farooq F & Cecil Chaudhry.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## fatman17

October 1965
4 FF at Zafarwal

standing in centre
Brigadier "Makhmad" Hayat
Sitara-e-Jurat

standing left-most
Major Muhammad Akram
Nishan-e-Haider
OC 'C' Coy 4 FF at Hilli '71 https://t.co/hLZCJDidOM

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

Standing 2nd from right is my father-in-law Major Abdul Qadir Khan. Just before 1965 War an IAF Gnat was forced to land at Pasrur airfield. Sqn Ldr Sikand , the pilot, was apprehended by Major Qadir. In 71 War, he commanded 105 Bde which captured Fakhr e Hind. Commanded 111Bde .


fatman17 said:


> October 1965
> 4 FF at Zafarwal
> 
> standing in centre
> Brigadier "Makhmad" Hayat
> Sitara-e-Jurat
> 
> standing left-most
> Major Muhammad Akram
> Nishan-e-Haider
> OC 'C' Coy 4 FF at Hilli '71 https://t.co/hLZCJDidOM
> View attachment 613644

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

You are here: Home / Article topics / Publications / Naval Historical Review / A Submarine Episode during the Indian-Pakistan War of 1971

*A Submarine Episode during the Indian-Pakistan War of 1971*

March 5, 1979

Author
Corau, A., Capitaine, FN
Subjects
History - general

Publication
*March 1979* edition of the Naval Historical Review (all rights reserved)
_This article was first published in English in the Pakistan Navy News, but this version was in the original French and has been translated by the Editor. The article describes the sinking of the Blackwood class frigate _Khurkri_ by the Daphne submarine _Hangor_._

THE INDIAN-PAKISTANI WAR OF 1971 resulted in the defeat of Pakistan and the transfer of the Pakistani province of Bangladesh to Indian authority. During the war, which lasted less than a month, a Pakistani submarine of the Daphne class, the _Hangor_, gave chase to two Indian frigates, sank the _Khurkri_ and hit the _Kirpan_ and then escaped from a hunt lasting several days.

Already devastated a year earlier by an exceptionally severe cyclone, Bangladesh was the scene of civil disturbances all through 1971. This agitation, conducted primarily by the Awami League, was very severely suppressed by the Pakistani Government, resulting in hundreds of thousands of victims, and six million refugees made for India.

India, which wished to create an independent state in Bengal, was very preoccupied by the problems arising from the exodus of Bengalis, in Calcutta in particular, and had concluded a treaty of friendship with the USSR on the 9th August 1917. On the signing of this treaty 5,000 tons of war supplies were delivered.

Pakistan on the other hand continued to obtain war supplies from the United States, but France and Britain had stopped all deliveries in July.

The conflict started in October, but the war really began on the 3rd December by an attack in the Israeli fashion with raids on Indian airfields by the Pakistani Air Force. But rapidly the Indians became mistress of the seas and sky. By the 17th December the eastern province was entirely in Indian hands when the Pakistani general Niazzi surrendered his troops on the race track at Dacca. From that time the official existence of Bangladesh began.

On the 9th December 1971, it was a fine evening at the entrance to the Gulf of Cambray, to the north-east of Bombay. At the time the sea was like oil and the night pitch black. On board the Indian frigate _Khurkri_, the sonar operator Kunwar Pal Singh was on watch. He had just started his watch and once more he tried to believe that he might locate one of these famous Pakistani submarines, the only valuable units in their whole Navy he thought. With such good conditions for operating the sonar he reckoned he could not fail.

While still concentrating his attention on the job, Singh went over the latest sequence of events in his mind. The war had only been going on for six days and the victories had all been on the Indian side. It had started on the first day with a submarine contact in the Bay of Bengal. This was _Khurkri’s_ bad luck as the contact had been on the other side of the sub continent where India’s only carrier, the _Vikrant_, had been sent to avoid any risk from submarines. In the end the Pakistani submarine _Ghazi_ had been sunk. Although the submarine had been built in the United States during the 1939 war, it did prove that the Indian Navy with its old destroyers and frigates and its Russian instructors was fairly efficient.

After this incident, the _Vikrant’s_ Sea Hawks and Alizes had everything their own way; military and harbour installations in Bengal were bombed and practically destroyed – Chittagong, Cox’s Bazaar, Chandur, Munola, Chalna and Khulna. One of the Alizes which had taken part in the attacks managed to land although badly damaged, and it was said that some escorts had steamed up the delta of the Ganges- Brahmaputra and bombarded Chandpur. Really the Pakistanis were non existent.

The _Khurkri’s_ captain announced to his ship’s company that there had been a great victory near Karachi on the previous evening. The two cruisers _Mysore_ and _Delhi_ (ex HMS _Achilles_) had been engaged, as well as escorts and also six guided missile patrol boats. At Karachi they must have wondered how these small craft managed to reach the area. It was considered that these small craft had sunk four or five ships on their own. These craft were Soviet built and similar to the Egyptian one that sank the Israeli frigate _Eilath_.

Pal Singh realised that the frigates’ zone of surveillance was to protect the Indian forces against submarine attack. Leaving Bombay had not been without some difficulty as there was a big commotion at the entrance of the port in the middle of a minefield designed to attract enemy submarines. The passage through the swept channel had not been too easy. The _Khurkri_ had then started her patrol with _Kirpan_ following a track which seemed to be a rectangle based on the direction Bombay – Karachi. At the same time three trawlers in line ahead carried out a radar sweep in the adjoining sector. Singh tried to imagine what a Pakistani captain would see through his periscope after exhausting his batteries chasing them.

_Khurkri_ sonar operator was thinking about this when a small echo attracted his attention. He was about to analyse the echo when there was a violent explosion followed by several others. Two minutes later all was over, Singh found himself swimming in the sea and oil. He was one of the 67 survivors.

For nearly 30 hours the Pakistani submarine _Hangor_ of the French Daphne class had followed the two Indian frigates, 30 hours during which there had been little sleep for any of the crew, because they felt they were nearly at their goal and their dreams would at last be realised.

Soon the Torpedo Gunner’s Mate Gulham Ghous would be able to tell his six year old son how he fired the ‘fish’ which sank the enemy frigate. He would also be able to tell the boy how hard it had been to control the hydroplanes during the hunt as they were making 11 knots at a depth of 32 feet or snorkeling at 12 knots with the valve at the sea end locked open.

But all this was nothing compared with what they had experienced in home waters and in France.

But Commander Taznim ruled the ship’s company with an iron hand and was detested for his harshness while the training progressed. Any mistake was punished severely, sometimes with loss of leave.

But now it was felt that his strictness in training would bear fruit. Ghulam Ghous was ready in the torpedo compartment with his hand on the firing trigger, ready to fire as many torpedoes as necessary to prove to the Indians that Allah alone is Great.

For the Captain as well, Lieutenant Commander Taznim Hamad, those thirty hours had proved very long. But he felt he would gloriously crown his efforts, which had begun by an endless period completing the submarine in France (wonderful people, the French, and they built remarkable submarines; but they lacked the ardour for war).

For nearly a year, since his return to Karachi, he had been forced to start again almost from nothing training his ship’s company. The greater part had left, including his second in command and his torpedo officer. As there were no warships available, he had begun by dummy attacks on merchant ships for three consecutive weeks. Then he had started dummy attacks on the Indian Navy itself in front of Bombay. In this way he acquired an excellent knowledge of this area and of the traffic, tides and underwater currents. He deliberately tested the bearing and range of the Indian’s sonar and their tactics when he deliberately allowed himself to get in contact. He exhausted his attack team, but the crew became so confident that they felt they would always win and their submarine was almost unsinkable.

Shortly before the outbreak of war, the captain found himself forced on account of lack of trained personnel to work up in five days instead of what normally would take a month.

Unfortunately, shortly after reaching the patrol area, the air conditioning system broke down; in the hot weather air conditioning played a vital role not only for the electronic gear. There could be no question of returning in view of the very serious tension between the two countries. So at night they had to come up to the surface showing the fishing lights of a trawler. An Indian warship had approached. What on earth could they do? If they submerged the submarine would be immediately spotted. So they had to stay on the surface ready to launch a torpedo. The warship came within 4,000 metres without using her searchlight and then left.

A little while later, just before the outbreak of war, Commander Taznim had to watch an Indian fleet pass by on a good bearing; these were practically all the ships available to the Indians on the west coast. The captain’s officers and crew begged him to attack. Not having received his orders, he had to let the warships go although it broke his heart to do so.

But now this time the enemy was on a good bearing. At the beginning on the afternoon of the 8th, there had been only two radar echoes, detected twice in the same formation at an interval of one hour; this was enough to class them as warships on a southeasterly course. The hunt began.

Pages: Page 1 Page 2

Since the sighting the enemy had continued to change course, which gave the hunter some problems. On the evening of the 8th the enemy was on a north-westerly course, then on the morning of the 9th they changed to a north-easterly course, then to a south-easterly course about noon.

Commander Taznim now realised that the enemy ships had been on a course that described a rectangle. Then at 1900 the ships set a course to the north west. At 1915 Commander Taznim estimated their mean course and dived to attack. He altered course on the frigate on the western side (_Kirpan_) at very slow speed in order to present the smallest silhouette to the enemy’s sonar. He decided not to hurry the moment of firing, but to wait for the moment the enemy would be on target, judged to be at 2000.

At 2013 a sharp order broke the silence: ‘_Fire_‘. Everyone was tense. The torpedo left the tube and was heard moving towards the target, but then they heard it passing under without exploding.

There was no time to criticise this failure. The frigate on the eastern side (_Khurkri_) passed in her turn at high speed at a range of about 500 metres. There was just time to set the range and at 2017 a second torpedo was fired. At the sonar, Mohamed Miskeen, disappointed with the first firing, concentrated all his efforts on the hydrophones. Suddenly he heard a tremendous roaring – he snatched the hydrophones from his ears and in his joy prostrated himself on the deck shouting ‘_Allah is Great!_‘

_Kirpan_ returned to pick up survivors and her course brought her in line with the submarine, which promptly fired a third torpedo, but the frigate was prepared for the attack and left at high speed. After 8 or 10 minutes a very clear explosion was heard, followed by the stopping of the _Kirpan’s_ machinery. Commander Taznim considered that he had hit the frigate, but he decided to abandon the attack and made for deep water. _Kirpan_ had a badly damaged stern and was unable to steam, she was finally towed into Bombay.

There followed three days of depth charge attacks by Shackletons, Alizes and escorts. The submarine suffered 156 depth charges, most of which were a long way off. Every time the submarine used the snorkel it was spotted by aircraft, but the escorts led to the position by the aircraft never made contact. Finally the _Hangor_ managed to escape and carry on her mission.

On the morning of the 18th December, a long black silhouette glided into the port of Karachi.

All on board were exhausted but triumphant. The crew were seen lined up on the casing. Commander Taznim felt very strongly about the uncertainty which dominated the capability of his command until the first engagement. Two of his men had broken down during the encounter, one of whom was one of his most capable officers.

Also he thought that he had returned safely because he had taken risks, which would not have been acceptable in peacetime, and had not taken certain risks which his crew would not have been able to sustain.

But his thoughts were interrupted by the fanfare and ovations which came from the quay. The time for risks and loneliness were now finished for him, now came the time for honours.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cuirassier

fatman17 said:


> October 1965
> 4 FF at Zafarwal
> 
> standing in centre
> Brigadier "Makhmad" Hayat
> Sitara-e-Jurat
> 
> standing left-most
> Major Muhammad Akram
> Nishan-e-Haider
> OC 'C' Coy 4 FF at Hilli '71 https://t.co/hLZCJDidOM
> View attachment 613644


Thanks for including my tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Group Captain (retd.) Shah Khan
Sitara-e-Jurat
Sitara-e-Imtiaz
Gilgit Scouts / PAF
Gilgit-Baltistan War of Liberation

a royal son of Hunza, he commanded the Eskimo Force, crossing the Deosai Plains & the Burzil Pass to make crucial gains in Kargil, Drass & Zoji La. https://t.co/2h2nDZItbQ

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Esgalduin

Man, I would say that Sajad Haider was one of the greatest generation of the PAF; the generation that fought in both 65 and 71. He knew Cecil Choudry, Sarfaraz Rafiqui, Bha Munir, Alauddin "Butch," Arshad Sami, MM Alam, Aftab Alam etc. He destroyed Indian tanks in Chawinda and made Patankhot airbase go up in flames. One of my favourite episodes in the book is when he went abroad to a war college in the US/UK and met an Indian pilot who was hiding in the trenches during the attack at Pathankhot (unable to get to his Mig 21). Sajad shb surprised all the foreigners by treating the Indian with warmth and respect. He even dared to call out Zia ul Haq on his BS and soundly criticized Ayub and Musa Khan for their failed strategies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ghessan

mothers who sacrifice their lives to bring up kids to become a gentleman,
father is the personality in ones life that bring will, confidence and passion.

no one can repay their parents in kind,

i salute them and salute to the heroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Debunking The Myths of 1971 Bangladesh

Ancient Pakistan

Jun 3 ·

Just days after the Fall of Dhaka, General Abdul Siddigui and his Bengali nationalist guerrilla fighters (Mukti Bahini) are photographed using bayonets to torture and kill four Bihari men suspected of “collaborating” with Pakistan. This scene was repeated across Bangladesh weeks after 16 December 1971, in which minority communities like Biharis, Chakma Buddhists and even a small Punjabi community in Dhaka, were brutally murdered.

Mature nations should be able to question their own history, and accept interpretations which may differ from the one they were led to believe. This is particularly true in cases of conflict. As time passes and cooler heads prevail, we can start piecing together the facts, and shunning away the propaganda and exaggerations. History cannot be changed, but it can be reassessed.

I, as a historian and a Pakistani, personally hold no grudges against Bangladesh today nor am I interested in “reclaiming” East Pakistan. But the truth of 1971 must be told — ever since then, Pakistanis have been led to believe a masochistic version of history that holds us responsible for everything that happened in that war. But the actual evidence and sequence of events tells us a very different story, one which morally bankrupt pseudo-historians and cherry picking rights activists like "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">Pakistan Votes and "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">Brown History, would rather ignore.

The fact is non-Bengali minorities were brutally murdered by Bengali fascists. What exactly was the intention of targeting them is not fully understood, but a case of “ethnic cleansing” can surely be made. This is something the Government of Bangladesh (the Awami League in particular) would rather hide than accept, and to this day, the crimes committed against these minority communities by Bengali nationalists are either ridiculed or simply dismissed by the Awami League. It is particularly this reason why Bangladesh never made any efforts to involve the international community in going after and charging Pakistani generals involved in the 1971 war. Mujib knew very well that if an impartial, independent, international tribunal were to be set up, like the Nuremberg tribunal was after Nazi Germany fell, that the truth of their own war crimes against non-Bengalis would be exposed to the world.

The 1933 document “Now or Never”, Chaudhary Rehmat Ali defines the word PAKSTAN (Pakistan) as an acronym of the historic nations that would form the country in the future — Punjab, Afghania (KP), Kashmir, Sindh and BalochisSTAN. He made no mention of Bengal.

But let’s take a step back for a second and go back to 1933, because this is an important fact that people seem to miss. The fact is the conflict in East Pakistan should have never happened in the first place, because East Bengal was never meant to be part of Pakistan. This can be attested to the 1933 document “Now or Never”, written by Chaudhary Rehmat Ali, whereby he defines PAKSTAN, an acronym of the historic nations that would form the country in the future — meaning Punjab, Afghania (KP), Kashmir, Sindh and BalochisSTAN. Bengal was never in the picture to begin with, but in the hastiness of partition it appears the two Muslim wings were simply lumped together. Had our leaders had the foresight after 1947, East Bengal should have either become independent or become an autonomous territory within Pakistan. There were three major issues why this should have occurred:

Ethnolinguistic differences
East Bengal had a relatively homogenous ethnic population and spoke one language, whereas West Pakistan (comprising of Sindh, Balochistan, Punjab, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Jammu & Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan) was multi-ethnic, multilingual and multicultural.Population
East Bengal was overpopulated — roughly the size of Sindh, it had a larger population than all of West Pakistan’s provinces combined.Geography
East Bengal was thousands of kilometres away from West Pakistan, and was an enclave surrounded on all four sides by India — its total border length with India was 4156 km, with an additional 270 km with Myanmar.

With all these factors highlighted, East Pakistan was simply a disaster waiting to happen. Since this is a very long topic, I will divide it into four major parts:

Part 1: Debunking The 3 Million Myth
I have only used non-Pakistani sources from Bangladesh’s own Foreign Secretary to the British Medical Journal. Sources have been provided for each quote.

Part 2: Ethnic Cleansing by Mukti Bahini
The murder of Biharis is well known, but what is not known are the massacres committed against Chakma Buddhists in Chittagong Tract Hills and the small Punjabi business oriented community within Dhaka. With this in mind, the case of “ethnic cleansing” could surely be made.

Part 3: International Crimes Tribunals (Bangladesh)
This court was setup domestically within Bangladesh in 2012, based off the ICT Act which Bangladesh passed in 1973. The word “international” shouldn’t fool you, since the international community played no part in the trials. It was simply added in to look as if they did. Foreign observers have criticized the tribunal, mentioning government interference, restrictions on public discussion, not enough time allocated for the defence, the kidnapping of defence witnesses and a judge resigning due to controversy over his neutrality.

Part 4: What Pakistan Got Wrong In East Bengal
To suggest Pakistan had no role in the debacle of 1971 would be silly. This is why the Hamoodur Rahman Commission was setup to understand what led to the conflict of 1971. However, as you’re all well aware, it was classified at the behest of the military. The commission was highly critical of Pakistan’s military interference in East Pakistan, misconduct of politicians as well as intelligence failures of the ISI and the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA).

Justice Hamoodur Rahman and Prime Minister Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto

PART 1 — Debunking The 3 Million Myth
I’ll start off by addressing the most controversial issue here — the myth that three million people were killed in East Pakistan by the army. This allegation was first made by Sheikh Mujibur Rahman on 8 January 1972, and is widely circulated as fact. But sources from within Bangladesh seem to question its authenticity.

Serajur Rahman, a journalist and broadcaster with BBC Bangla Service at the time, wrote a piece in 2011 for The Guardian explaining how the three million figure came to be:

“On 8 January 1972, I was the first Bangladeshi to meet independence leader Sheikh Mujibur Rahman after his release from Pakistan. He was brought from Heathrow to Claridge’s by the Indian high commissioner Apa Bhai Panth, and I arrived there almost immediately. Mujib was puzzled to be addressed as “your excellency” by Mr Panth. He was surprised, almost shocked, when I explained to him that Bangladesh had been liberated and he was elected president in his absence. Apparently he arrived in London under the impression that East Pakistanis had been granted the full regional autonomy for which he had been campaigning. During the day I and others gave him the full picture of the war. I explained that no accurate figure of the casualties was available but our estimate, based on information from various sources, was that up to “three lakh” (300,000) died in the conflict. To my surprise and horror he told David Frost later that “three millions of my people” were killed by the Pakistanis. Whether he mistranslated “lakh” as “million” or his confused state of mind was responsible I don’t know, but many Bangladeshis still believe a figure of three million is unrealistic and incredible.”

— Serajur Rahman, from the article “"); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">Mujib’s confusion on Bangladeshi deaths” published in The Guardian on 24 May 2011

However, Bangladesh’s first foreign secretary Sayyid A. Karim, wrote a different story about how the three million deaths claim came to be:

“As for the number of Bengalis killed in the course of the liberation war, the figure of 3 million mentioned by Mujib to David Frost in January 1972 was a gross overstatement. This figure was picked up by him from an article in Pravda, the organ of the communist party of the Soviet Union.”

—Sayyid A. Karim, from his book “"); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">Sheikh Mujib: Triumph and Tragedy”

But where did Mujib get his hands on Pravda in London? That answer lies in an article written in the “Bangladesh Observer”. It reads:

“The Communist party news paper ‘pravda’ has reported that over 30 lakh persons were killed throughout Bangladesh by the Pakistan occupation forces during the last nine months, reports ENA. Quoting its special correspondent stationed in Dacca the paper said that the Pakistan Military forces immediately before their surrender to Mukti Bahinis and the Allied forces had killed about 800 intellectuals in the capital city of Bangladesh alone.”

— Bangladesh Observer article entitled “"); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">Pak Army killed over 30 lakh people” (see section 82 of link) published on 5 January 1972

It is unclear how Pravda got a hold of this figure — the newspaper simply quotes its special correspondent, which in turn is quoted by the Bangladesh Observer. It’s pertinent to note that the USSR played a big role in the secession of East Pakistan and riling up Bengalis. In a television interview, retired KGB Psychological Warfare Officer Yuri Bezmenov explains in detail how the USSR aided Mujib by using India.

What Happened In East Pakistan, by Yuri Bezmenov

<iframe width=”560" height=”315" src=”"); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">https://www.youtube.com/embed/7bb_fXONk2Y" frameborder=”0" allow=”accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture” allowfullscreen></iframe>

In 1974, Bangladesh apparently tried to calculate the number of people who had died in 1971. However, upon most of the study being completed, the actual number calculated came to around 250,000 dead and was nowhere close to the estimated 3,000,000 Mujib had claimed in 1972. Upon hearing the number, Mujib had the entire study shut down. Lawrence Lifschultz, a resident correspondent with the Far Eastern Economic Review in Bangladesh, wrote about this in detail:

“In the course of my reporting I met a very interesting man who had a very intriguing story to tell about the work he had recently been doing. He was employed by the Home Ministry and was part of a team of researchers conducting a study that was trying to assess the total number of casualties that had occurred during the nine months of 1971 as war raged across the country. The Home Ministry study was trying to assess how many people had died directly from the armed violence of the Pakistan Army and their local collaborators. They were also trying to estimate how many people had died on the road or once they reached refugee camps across the border in India. Many of these deaths were among children and the elderly. The study was conducted by field workers systematically asking families in villages about those who had died from their village during the war and under what circumstances. They were slowly building up a picture across the country. At the time we met, the Home Ministry team had completed their survey in approximately a third of the districts. My Home Ministry source told me that based on their projections the number of deaths from the war was estimated at 250,000 people. As I recall, this did not include the young, the ill and the elderly, who died either in the refugee camps or as they fled the Pakistan Army. A quarter of million people dying from armed violence is by any measure a terrible and tragic number. However, according to my source, the study was abruptly shut down and discontinued. The reason was that the survey was moving toward a statistical conclusion that differed with the prevailing orthodoxy that three million people had died from armed violence and refugee migration.”

— Lawrence Lifschultz, from his article “"); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">A Man & History On Trial” published on 9 October 2014

And the controversy continues to this day. Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) chief and former Prime Minister of Bangladesh Khaleda Zia herself has questioned the validity of the three million claim:

“There is a debate about how many hundreds of thousands were martyred in the Liberation War. Different books and documents give different accounts.” 
— Former Prime Minister of Bangladesh, Khaleda Zia ("); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">Source)

Former Bangladesh Prime Minsister Khaleda Zia

In Volume 30 of the Population Studies: A Journal of Demography, published in 1976, the study ”Demographic crisis: The impact of the Bangladesh civil war (1971)” "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">estimates around 500,000 deaths in Bangladesh during the conflict.

In the 2008 Volume of the British Medical Journal, the study “Fifty years of violent war deaths from Vietnam to Bosnia: analysis of data from the world health survey programme” "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">states around 269,000 deaths (allowing a possible range of 125,000 to 505,000) occurred in Bangladesh during the 1971 conflict. Earlier estimates of casualties during the Bangladesh war were in the region of 58,000, the study noted. The objective of the survey was to provide an accurate estimate of deaths in wars. The study analysed estimated deaths from war injuries in 13 countries over 50 years.

Despite factual evidence available from non-Pakistani sources debunking the myth of 3 million, some Bangladeshis, and many Indians for that matter, continue to believe this ridiculous number. M. A. Hasan, convener of the “War Crimes Fact Finding Committee” in Bangladesh says that:

“The figure of liberation war martyrs is one such issue which no one should question.”

The fact this is coming from somebody who heads a “Fact Finding Committee” is quite disturbing. It’s evident from this quote that fact finding is not the objective here, but rather cementing the myth is. Since the Awami League came to power again in 2009, it has tried to use the emotions surrounding the 1971 war to justify a move toward authoritarian one-party rule in Bangladesh. In its version of history, only the Awami League is the party of liberation, and therefore of government, and opposition parties are branded as “pro-Pakistan,” and therefore dangerous and disloyal. For many others however, both within and outside of Bangladesh, questions are indeed necessary on the 1971 war.

All of what has been written above comes in the form of small articles and studies. However, if you want an unbiased, scholarly take into the events surrounding 1971, I would suggest Sarmila Bose’s book “Dead Reckoning: Memories of the 1971 Bangaldesh War”.

The first ever scholarly work published on the 1971 East Pakistan Conflict by Sarmila Bose. An American journalist and academic, she is currently a senior research associate at the Centre for International Studies in the Department of Politics and International Relations at the University of Oxford.

Sarmila Bose is a American historian of Indian heritage currently at the University of Oxford’s Centre for International Studies. She is credited for publishing the "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">first scholarly analysis of the 1971 conflict in her groundbreaking book. Bose’s investigation of the 1971 Bangladeshi narrative began when she saw a picture of the Jessore Massacre of 2 April 1971.

“The Jessore Massacre may have been genocide, but it wasn’t committed by the Pakistan army. The dead men were non-Bengali residents of Jessore, butchered in broad daylight by Bengali nationalists.” — "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">Sarmila Bose

The caption of the photo is just as grim as its content: ‘April 2, 1971: Genocide by the Pakistan Occupation Force at Jessore.’ It is in a book printed by Bangladeshis trying to commemorate the victims of their liberation war. It is a familiar scene. There are many grisly photographs of dead bodies from 1971, published in books, newspapers and websites.

Reading another book on the 1971 war, there was that photograph again? taken from a slightly different angle, but the bodies and the scene of the massacre were the same. But wait a minute! The caption here reads: ‘The bodies of businessmen murdered by rebels in Jessore city.’

The alternative caption is in The East Pakistan Tragedy, by L.F. Rushbrook Williams, written in 1971 before the independence of Bangladesh. Rushbrook Williams is strongly in favour of the Pakistan government and highly critical of the Awami League. However, he was a fellow of All Souls College, Oxford, had served in academia and government in India, and with the BBC and The Times. There was no reason to think he would willfully mislabel a photo of a massacre.

And so, in a bitter war where so many bodies had remained unclaimed, here is a set of murdered men whose bodies are claimed by both sides of the conflict! Who were these men? And who killed them?

It turns out that the massacre in Jessore may have been genocide, but it wasn’t committed by the Pakistan army. The dead men were non-Bengali residents of Jessore, butchered in broad daylight by Bengali nationalists.

— Sarmila Bose, from her article “"); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">The Truth About The Jessore Massacre” published in The Telegraph on 19 March 2006

It’s evident from the photo that some of the Jessore bodies were dressed in shalwar kameez, an indication that they were either West Pakistanis or Biharis. In Bose’s book, she has done a case-by-case body count estimate that lead her in the end to estimate that between 50,000 and 100,000 people were killed on all sides, including Bengalis, Biharis, West Pakistanis and others, in 1971 war.

When you’re done reading Sarmila Bose’s book, I would suggest another book by Dr. M. Abdul Mu’min Chowdhury, a Bengali nationalist who actively participated in the separatist cause in 1971.

In his book “Behind the Myth of 3 Million”, he challenges the falsehood and conspiracy theories around what took place in 1971. Citing an extensive range of sources to show that what the Pakistan Army was carrying out in East Pakistan was a limited counter-insurgency, not genocide, the scholar discloses that after the creation of Bangladesh, the new de facto government offered to pay 2000 Taka to every family that suffered loss of life, but only 3000 families claimed such compensation. Had there been three million Bengalis dead, a lot more families would have come forward. Furthermore, the actual fighting force of the army in East Pakistan was 40,000 not 93,000. As such, when India invaded East Pakistan, the army was at a 50:1 disadvantage.

The book has since been published online and can be "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">viewed for free here.

This concludes PART 1 of Debunking The Myths of 1971 Bangladesh. Stay tuned for PART 2 where the Ethnic Cleansing by the Mukti Bahini is explored.

Other Sources:
1. "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">The Politics of Bangladesh’s Genocide Debate By David Bergman (NYT)

2. "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">Bangladesh War Crimes Tribunal Blog

3. "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">Debunking Bangladeshi Nationalists’ 1971 Myths by Riaz Haq

PakistanBangladesh1971 Ind Pak WarBangladesh 1971Mukti Bahini

WRITTEN BY

Ancient Pakistan

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

65 war

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ghessan

fatman17 said:


> 65 war
> View attachment 638566



a picture that tells a thousand stories, a picture that tells the courage and defeat simultaneously.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistani UN contingent in Somalia & at the Battle of Mogadishu

(Pic 1) Pak sergeant leading troops of US 10th division

(2) Pak troops with a US ranger shortly after the #Pakistan armor column had rescued US forces.

(3) Mogadishu Stadium (Pak base) shortly after rescue

cont. https://t.co/4ao3VeDk2J

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> Pakistani UN contingent in Somalia & at the Battle of Mogadishu
> 
> (Pic 1) Pak sergeant leading troops of US 10th division
> 
> (2) Pak troops with a US ranger shortly after the #Pakistan armor column had rescued US forces.
> 
> (3) Mogadishu Stadium (Pak base) shortly after rescue
> 
> cont. https://t.co/4ao3VeDk2J
> View attachment 639191
> View attachment 639192
> View attachment 639193



The first, pic, he's a Pak Capt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

cont...

(Pic 1) Pakistani armor leaving the Airport.

(2) A Shaheed on his final journey home.

(3) A newly acquired #Pakistan Army M113 APC near the Unvisertiy compound. US markings are still visible.

(4) Funeral for the American troops killed during the Battle of Mogadishu. https://t.co/9mF71Nd38k

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

That's what I think also and a Punjab Regt walla on top


PanzerKiel said:


> The first, pic, he's a Pak Capt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

An artist's impression of Pakistani troops & armor providing effective cover fire & rescuing US rangers at the battle of Mogadishu. The rescue took all night as Americans tried to recover the bodies of Black hawk pilots.

Our troops were from 19th lancers, FF & Baloch regiments. https://t.co/klyR24m4ws

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> An artist's impression of Pakistani troops & armor providing effective cover fire & rescuing US rangers at the battle of Mogadishu. The rescue took all night as Americans tried to recover the bodies of Black hawk pilots.
> 
> Our troops were from 19th lancers, FF & Baloch regiments. https://t.co/klyR24m4ws
> View attachment 639198



The artist however has given M16s to Pak soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Eye for detail. Lol


PanzerKiel said:


> The artist however has given M16s to Pak soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> Eye for detail. Lol



Fauj aap ko kya se kya bana deti hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

fatman17 said:


> An artist's impression of Pakistani troops & armor providing effective cover fire & rescuing US rangers at the battle of Mogadishu. The rescue took all night as Americans tried to recover the bodies of Black hawk pilots.
> 
> Our troops were from 19th lancers, FF & Baloch regiments. https://t.co/klyR24m4ws
> View attachment 639198


And the fuxkers completely removed this part from the movie black hawk down and instead deliberately showed PA soldier serving water instead. Shame on them for distorting history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

PanzerKiel said:


>


I was looking for this, glad you uploaded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> An artist's impression of Pakistani troops & armor providing effective cover fire & rescuing US rangers at the battle of Mogadishu. The rescue took all night as Americans tried to recover the bodies of Black hawk pilots.
> 
> Our troops were from 19th lancers, FF & Baloch regiments. https://t.co/klyR24m4ws
> View attachment 639198



...moreover, the Pak soldier to left in the foreground kneeling down...two mistakes

first, the pattern with formation sign having Pak flag on top of it, this was recently introduced on our uniforms...it wasnt there in the 90s....
second, they have to be on the left arm, not on the right arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

fatman17 said:


> An artist's impression of Pakistani troops & armor providing effective cover fire & rescuing US rangers at the battle of Mogadishu. The rescue took all night as Americans tried to recover the bodies of Black hawk pilots.
> 
> Our troops were from 19th lancers, FF & Baloch regiments. https://t.co/klyR24m4ws
> View attachment 639198


even in that movie bhd
these whites can’t give credit to non whites

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## fatman17

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 639523
> View attachment 639524


Lol. You beat me to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Call to prayer. 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Readerdefence

Hi Pakistani soldiers did their best to save 70 odd American soldiers though it came back on Pakistan army when they lost their own 28/30 die hard soldiers at the same place 
If possible can somebody post article about those soldiers & when that happened 
Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Readerdefence said:


> Hi Pakistani soldiers did their best to save 70 odd American soldiers though it came back on Pakistan army when they lost their own 28/30 die hard soldiers at the same place
> If possible can somebody post article about those soldiers & when that happened
> Thank you


On 5 June 1993, one of the deadliest attacks on U.N. forces in Somalia occurred when 24 Pakistani soldiers were ambushed and killed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cuirassier

PanzerKiel said:


> On 5 June 1993, one of the deadliest attacks on U.N. forces in Somalia occurred when 24 Pakistani soldiers were ambushed and killed


They were tricked into militia area for inspection of Habr Gedir caches - got ambushed and then mutilated. Tragic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## loanranger

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 639523
> View attachment 639524


Stories almost too good to be true. Yet they are !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> *light of the Falcon*
> Story of a Fighter Pilot
> 
> Pakistan has drifted far from the path originally chosen by the great Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah; a man who devoted his life and his legacy to the liberation of those persecuted people of the sub-continent who deserved the power to control their own destiny. He laid three pillars of strength – Unity | Faith | Discipline – three basic principles upon which Pakistan was to be built. Today, when we look around, we find ourselves lost in a cloud of disloyal politicians and armed bandits who took Pakistan by the horns and seized it for their own personal gain, neglecting the millions who have fought for generations to obtain their own identity.
> 
> 
> 
> Turning this dream into a reality has taken its toll, but it has been worth every drop of sweat, blood and tears I have shed. This story bears an immense weight; not any longer for my generation, but for the generations that have the power to regain control and steer us in the right direction.
> View attachment 612964
> 
> View attachment 612965











booK also provides letters of British who though Ayub Khan was coward and removed from command of battalion in WW2

how he and other his favourites stopped one of major general from over running akhnur

his book and kasir tufail book on 71 provides account of war in the ground which is far better covered than other military historians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

The most comprehensive book is CROSSED SWORDS by Shuja Nawaz. Ayub Khan maybe many things to his detractors but he was a Great administrator who laid out the foundations of what the Pakistan Army is today.


khanasifm said:


> booK also provides letters of British who though Ayub Khan was coward and removed from command of battalion in WW2
> 
> how he and other his favourites stopped one of major general from over running akhnur
> 
> his book and kasir tufail book on 71 provides account of war in the ground which is far better covered than other military historians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

indeed............... very interesting ..


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> The most comprehensive book is CROSSED SWORDS by Shuja Nawaz. Ayub Khan maybe many things to his detractors but he was a Great administrator who laid out the foundations of what the Pakistan Army is today.



For me personally, the combination of Crossed Swords, Unlikely Beginnings (A O Mitha) and The Way it Was (Z A Khan) proved highly beneficial.......these three books combined cover all levels of Pak Army, starting from sub-tactical level till strat level.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

#Shahbaz over #Golan 

You have got to admire Mossad’s psyops, once they knew PAF pilots were flying defensive sorties in Syrian MiG-21s over Golan Heights. They broadcasted “Punjabi insults” on radio chatter as our pilots were using Urdu to communicate. https://t.co/P7YAiWMBtY

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

Blast from the past 
Such is the rule of law in the Sindh province that instead of the police the Zarrar (SSG) was used against the local gangsters and Dacoit on the request of the Sindhi Govt . Yup you read it Right against the local Sindhi gangsters and looters . [emoji16] https://t.co/a6NT9eRbDf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Pasting an excellent narrative by a colleague about the life and glamour in the PAF. In memory of our friends who are no longer with us. 

Today, another Sherdil Leader, AVM Shahid Nisar left us. May he rest in peace.

This is the story of our young days in the PAF.

*Flight Lieutenant Alamdar : Sherdil Leader.*

'Sherdil' , is the call sign of PAF Academy's aerobatics team and Flt Lt Alamdar was its leader between 1977 - 1978.

He was a very handsome man and not just physically: He was a hopeless romantic and not just about the woman of his dreams.

He was, an year senior to me in PAF College Sargodha but ended up six months ahead of me in the 54th GD (P) course. He was the 'Head boy' at Sargodha and in the final term ‘The Wing Under Officer’: the senior most Flight Cadet in the pecking order.

He wanted to be at the top of everything and worked very hard at it. He was one of the most 'Service Minded’ officers that I have had the privilege of knowing and befriending in the PAF. Despite all the laurels, he was humble. His extroversion was a facade that masked a deeply shy person. He was always dressed to kill: Never smoked or touched alcohol but happily joined us sinners in the bar, just to be with friends.

His family comes from Para Chinar, Kurram Agency of the tribal belt. His father, Col Syed Shabbir Hussain (commissioned 1941), was one of the pioneers and the first commandant of 'Okara Military Farms'. Alamdar had spent most of his pre- teens in military cantonment of the 60s that still retained the flavour, discipline and secular traditions of the British Indian Army. He was a scion of a distinguished family which has excelled in the service of their tribe and Pakistan.

He was the fifth amongst eight siblings: one of his elder brothers, Qaisar Hussain, too was a fighter pilot and who eventually rose to be the Vice Chief of Air Staff in the rank of Air Marshal. 

In 1978, I was posted as an Instructor Pilot at PAF Academy. As a bachelor, I lived in, what PAF officers will immediately recognize, as the 'U' block of the Officers' Mess, Risalpur. As Sqn Ldr Qaisar was also posted there , Alamdar took up residence with his brother in one of the 'Bhoot Banglas ' adjacent to the Officers' Mess. 

Our friendship blossomed after a rather intimate and romantic conspiracy. Now hold your imagination and read on.......

In the 70s, the military garrisons used to organize ' Melas or Fun Fairs' , ostensibly to raise money for troop welfare : A 2 to 3 day affair. One of the nearby garrisons had organized a Mela and Alamdar had been there on the first day. 

The next day , early morning he came to my room and asked me to accompany him to the Mela. I refused as I was planning to finish a novel that weekend. I would have jumped for a fishing trip but not a bloody Mela. But the way he was pleading, I sensed something was in the air but he was reluctant to tell me what it was. I simply had to get to the bottom of it all.

"Come on sir, let it out ; What's going on?", coaxing him to open up.

He sat down in a chair as if to announce the end of the world. He told me, that the day before, he had seen the most beautiful girl in the whole wide world and he would like to see her again and get to know her. Now that was vintage Alamdar : The best and the most in the world.

I laughed and told him that the probability of seeing this beauty was 'NIL, Zilch, Zerrrro'. Why would anyone waste two straight days in a stupid Mela with the roughish louts chasing her around the whole time? The dialogue between two Flt Lt friends went something like this:

"No..no , She is there, I am sure she is", Alamdar said convincingly.

Puzzled , I asked him , "How the hell do you know that?"

" Yaar, She is running one of the stalls". 

"OK , So did you speak to her?"

"NO" , came back the shy reply. 

"Why not , after all ,she is there to sell something and you could be the prospective customer", I pontificated. Now clearly, exasperated , he switched to Pashto.

"Akhtara , Poya sha kana, ( Try to understand). She is not selling something. She is a palmist". 

"A palmist, C'mon, A PALMIST!!!!!!!!., you must be joking ! , She couldn't be....what should I say , not your class!", now I was scandalized. 

"No...no, She is a volunteer ; she reads palms for a fee and donates the money for the welfare of the troops". he explained.

I understood someone educated with a talent and persuasive eloquence. 

"So why didn't you show your hand to her and get her, to talk to you?", I tried to be extra smart.

"I did, but all the while that she was reading my palm, I was looking at her face and couldn't utter a single word. I was absolutely mesmerized. I didn’t know what to say to her. Yaar , didn't have the guts to start anything. And if I go again today, she will think of me as a bloody cheapster. I haven't slept a wink since then", etc etc. 

"So I want you to go with me today and maybe figure out a way to get her attention for me", he ordered rather sheepishly ; after all ha was a course senior to me.

Words to that effect......

"Now you want me to be the messenger, the so called 'Razdan', is that it?", I asked rather naughtily.

"Ye , that's what I mean", an implied order.

"OK , what happens, if I also fall for this most beautiful girl in the world and become a 'Raqeeb?", I challenged him.

"I Will killlllllll you", he said lovingly.

"Chal na yaar, dost nahin hai tu", now he started pleading.

His innocent threats and pleading aside , now , I was also curious as to what kind of a mythical creature had tongue tied our handsome 'Sherdil Leader' ; our 'Sword of Honour' winner ; our 'Head Boy'. I decided to see this Serene, this 'Queen Sheeba' for myself.

A quick shower ; into my casuals and off to the Mela. 

Alamdar led me to a simple stall outside of which was a line of about 12 to 15 people: mostly young officers from the garrison and a sprinkling of women. Alamdar pushed me into the line and got behind me. I had still not figured out , how to convey my friend's desire to her and the line ahead was getting shorter at a decent pace I had yet to set my eyes on the 'Femme Fatale'.

When I reached the opening of the tent, I saw her and held my breath.

OMG .....Jacqueline Bisset!

Couldn't be! .... Not possible!

Yes , a Jacqueline Bisset in her prime but a Pakistani version : the same grace, poise, elegance and stunning beauty. 

Kill No 2 against Pakistan Air Force : 2nd pilot down.

May day..May day...May day.

Time was running out as I saw this young officer bobbing his head up and down as if she were Cherio herself. Soon it would be my turn. I had to get hold of myself and accomplish my mission but what to do or say : the same dilemma that my friend had faced.

'Ye aalam shauq ka , Bola na jai' ; ' Ye but hai ya khuda , Bola na jai'.

Mission...Mission.... Mission.

' STOP dreaming ...Wake Up and Focus' , an inner voice ordered me.

When in doubt, go for the direct and frontal assault. Unnerve her, challenge her, shock her, surprise her, ambush her ; ye ... ye , it's easier said then done.

But HOW?

As I sat down infront of her, she barely looked up when I put my palm in front of her. She started rattling out things like technical, practical, long life etc etc in a very well worded format.

Time to move...

"What about ' Love & Romance in my life?' " , I enquired innocently.

This time she looked up with a bit of trepidation. She bent down and feigned as if looking closely for my love line or whatever. I also bent forward , and in a whispering tone, told her that I didn't believe in the mumbo jumbo that she was telling me but there was a definite purpose why I was there.

"And what IS that?", she asked softly but firmly.

To establish some credibility and gain some time and confidence, I introduced myself and asked her permission to speak frankly , but before she could make up her mind and without waiting for a formal response , I introduced Alamdar in absentia.

I tried to describe things like physical attributes and personality as accurately as possible in the short time available. I told her everything that had transpired between me and Alamdar since that morning : everything as best as I could , including his love smitten state.

She remained impassive and impervious through it all as if she had heard that music before ; the poise. The only thing that I could discern was that she did recollect him : our Romeo had made an impression after all.

Now that was an opening. The only thing that I skipped and tried to hide, as much as is possible ,was my own impression of her. 

"Where is he now?", she asked a little hesitantly.

" Your 'Knight in the Shining Armour' is waiting outside the stall and by now must have bitten all his nails", I blurted out.

Her mouth opened ever so slightly and after a moment's pause , we both started laughing simultaneously. Both of us had imagined ,in our own way, a tall warrior in his Armour nervously biting his nails and waiting to be dragged into the audience of the Princess. 

We were instantly connected. All those masks that we ordinarily wear to protect ourselves dropped. We were not laughing at Alamdar but at the 'Tragi- Comical' absurdity and fragility of human beings. In that instance our souls were bare to each other : two adults becoming soul mates , friends and partners in crime.

That laughter evaporated all the formality, all the pretenses and the tension was gone but now the devil in me was kicking me, egging me to, 'Go On'.

"Take the leap...forget Alamdar ,You will never meet her again.,.... you will never get the chance again".

MISSION ....Mission...Mission. ... the masks called honour, dignity , friendship and brotherhood shouted back at the devil ," Be gone , You devil...Be gone".

Suddenly, I wanted to detach myself from her magnetic pull, get far away from her presence, from the emotional vortex that I had landed into ; all the bravado gone. Conflicting signals were confusing me, the inner voice was dimming, going weak and meek. .. mission........mee... mee....

I was about to lose control of the situation ; I was about to enter a spin. The aura and the allure that she exuded was making me heady, the tentacles probing gently. 

A cage was forming around me and I needed to break out and soon.

I didn't want Jacqueline Bisset , 'The Aphrodite ' , morphing into a Medusa.

Mission..Mission....Mission.... started to get louder.

I rose abruptly from my chair unsettling her. I stood tall over her ; both hands in my pockets as if to show my nonchalance.

"Should I send him IN?" , I asked rather mischievously while cocking my head towards the opening of the tent.

"No, no ..no please wait", she panicked but paused to weigh her options.

"Please tell him to meet me at the end", while gesturing in a circular motion at the stall.

Yes!!,Yes!!Yes !! ...Bulls Eye!, Mission Accomplished!, DCO.

I extended my hand and she shook it confidently , as if we were old friends. 

"Good Bye Mademoiselle", I said cheerfully (sic).

And I walked out of her tent ; No 'Au revoir '.

Outside, our ' Sherdil Leader ' was a total nervous wreck.

"What happened?" , "Did you tell her about me?" , "Why was she laughing?",etc etc , so many questions from an expectant Alamdar.

Time to have fun with him….

I said that I too ,like him, was knocked out and too dazed to remember him. And that time had passed so fast that I couldn't discuss his infatuation with her.

He could have shot me. Despondency writ large over his handsome visage as if he had lost everything in a casino : a jilted lover.

A little later ,over a cup of tea, I told him that the deed had been done and now it was up to him to make or break it and wished him luck. He hugged me and lifted me off the ground with an unbelievable force. I can still feel the warmth and joy of that moment.

He would sometimes volunteer snippets of his budding romance but I , for some unfathomable reason , avoided to venture into that vortex again. I was afraid - a kind of premonition. I don't know what?

One day , as I was taking a leisurely walk with him, a walk which is essentially aimless, a walk in which two friends just feel happy to be in each other's company, when suddenly, I asked him this idiotic question , "Alamdar, what is it that you want in life?".

His answer stunned me. 

I quote 'When I walk on the street ,people should point to me and say " there goes the best fighter pilot in the world " '.

Ever the spoiler, "And" , I interjected.

He thought for a moment and said "the best dressed man in the world". 

How simple and how tough is THAAT for an aim in life.

While we were living through this most romantic and productive time of our life, a cataclysmic 'Force Majeure' struck with vengeance. ( Nazar Lag gaiee).

Flight Lieutenant Alamdar : Sherdil Leader.( Part 2)

Close to the graduation parade of the flight cadets, ‘The Sherdils' used to practice their aerobatic routine over the airfield , once all the regular training flying was down. 

In 1978 , 'The Sherdils' used to fly a four shipper in 'Box or Diamond Formation' .

Flt Lt Alamdar Hussain Leader
Flt Lt Shahid Nisar Right wingman
Flt Lt Irfan Masum Left Wingman
Flt Lt Tasneem Slot
*Flt Lt Ansari flew as standby
Every time they flew , I used to get a queasy feeling in my stomach. The wingmen were too close for comfort and to maintain the integrity of the box, the slot man had to fly barely a few feet behind the leader : literally sticking like glue. To fly so close , you had to have ice instead of blood in your veins : Icemen all of them, They were cool in their cockpits but we, the spectators on the ground , flinched every time they came down close to the ground. 

I used to urge him , to ask his team to open up. And he always answered , that he had trained them well and had full confidence in his team's ability. His right hand , however ,had a different story to tell. Those of you who have played tennis would know that initially the pads of the fingers and the palm gets rough because of the force applied during a stroke: the same thing in a golf swing.

He would , sometimes, show his hand to me to prove , how hard he had to pull back particularly during the steep turns to counter the pressures created by the interaction of the aerodynamic forces of his tail plane and the canopy bubble of his slot man.

In such a ‘tight’ formation , there was no margin for error.

On that fateful day, I was playing tennis in the officers' Mess lawns, when I heard the whine of T-37 engines signaling the start of the usual practice runs on the runway. As the formation flew overhead we ,the tennis players , paused to look up. Even after thousands of hours of flying under the belt, one cannot resist this temptation.
.
Suddenly , the familiar sound of the engines disappeared and moments later , 'Flag Cars' were speeding towards the technical area gate to get to the runway. I dumped my racquet and ran towards the road. A terrible sense of foreboding and ‘Déjà vu’. As I reached the road , I saw only three aircraft on the initials of Runway 27 and my heart sank. 
One of the ' Sherdils ' had gone down ; One of my friends had gone down.

Prayers on my lips, I ran to the telephone to check the fate of the fourth aircraft from the ATC to be told that ' Sherdil Leader ' had crashed on the runway during the steep turn sequence.

I instinctively knew that Alamdar , my bosom buddy , was no more. 

There was no chance of an ejection from that low an altitude. 

No margin for error-----. Alamdar ...No margin ......Alamdaaaaaar....No. 

That's what he wanted to be, ' the best' and in trying to be the best : he paid the ultimate price.

How the whole formation escaped the melee is another tale to be told by them. It could have be all four. It has happened before: a whole formation going into the ground while following their leader.

Alamdar had graduated from PAF Academy Risalpur on the 8th of October, 1972. The 'Sword of Honour' presented to him by Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto. ZAB became so emotional on seeing this beautiful specimen of a human being that he broke protocol, came down from the dais, and hugged him.

He crashed on 8th of October, 1978 at the same PAF Academy Risalpur at the age of 26 years.

May his soul rest in peace.

Post Script:

The Sherdil Aerobatics team, PAF Academy ,Rislapur ( 1977-1978):

Flt Lt Syed Alamdar Hussain 54th GD(P) Leader
Flt Lt Irfan Masum 56th GD (P) Left Wingman
Flt Lt Shahid Nisar 56th GD (P) Right Wingman
Flt Lt Nazar Hussain 55th GD (P) Slot -1977
Flt Lts Tasneem 57th GD (P) Slot 1978
Flt Lt Ansari 56th GD(P) Standby

* Flt Lt Tasnim was in the slot , his canopy was damaged in the mid - air- collision and he barely escaped the same fate as Alamdar. 

All of these young officers (Average age 25 - 26 years) were top professionals in their own right and all of them were friends. They are now senior citizens , some are now grandfathers, and maybe some are telling their grandchildren about how they lived their lives in the PAF. Tell them my friends , that Uncle Pervez Akhtar Khan bears testimony. Tell them how we lived and how some of us died.

Shaid Nisar rose to the rank of Air Marshal and has recently retired from service. He had the unique distinction of training a Jordanian Air Force Aerobatics team in a short span of 20 days . His wingmen were Sqn Ldr A Hameed Qadri from PAF, Captain Muhammad Al-Omari from Royal Jordanian Air Force and the slot, Captain Michael from the United States Air Force.

Sqn Ldr Qadri , who was Sqn Ldr Shahid Nisar’s wingman in Jordan was an ace F-16 pilot ,he met with a tragic end in the rank of Air Commodore. He was flying his last mission as Base Commander , PAF Base Mushshaf when his aircraft went down. He ejected but was too low for a safe ejection.

During the Afghan war , Sqn Ldr Qadri was asked to engaged 4 enemy aircraft that had violated the Pakistani Airspace, he shot two of them promptly. He could have chased and shot the other two without any problem but refrained from violating the Afghan Airspace.

These ' Rules of Engagement ' were NOT to be violated under any circumstances. Such is the discipline in the PAF. Icemen all of these guys. Now , how cool can you get!!

Irfan quit the service as a Wing Commander and now flies commercial jets in the Saudi Arabia. 

Nazar too couldn't bear the stuffy desk job and quit to fly in the gulf as a commercial pilot. 

Tasneem flies for Shaheen Airlines.

Ansari seems to have disappeared but I am sure he is alive and kicking some where. 

Please Permit me to introduce Flt Lt Alamdar's other siblings in the service of the nation: 

1. Syed Sajjad Hussain, Pak Army ( Rtd Col)

2. Syed Zulfiqar Hussain, Pak Army ( Rtd Col)

3. Syed Qaisar Hussain, PAF, ( Rtd Air Marshal, Vice Chief of Air Staff)

4. Syed Irshad Hussain, Pak Police ( Rtd Inspector General)

5. Syed Alamdar Hussain, PAF ( Shaheed, Died in Air crash)

6. Dr Syeda Zehra Hussain, ( Married to Brig Asad Kazim (Rtd Pak Army)

7. Dr Syed Mujahid Hussain, Medical Doctor in Public Service.

This last of the siblings is the epitome of service and sacrifices that this family has made.

8. Dr Syed Riaz Hussain....He had opened clinics from Chitral to Fata on self-help and volunteer basis. 

Authors Notes:

Warriors are trained to take great risks and fighter pilots, 'The cutting edge' , are trained at a great cost to reduce that risk. They operate at the extremes and not just physically but also emotionally. The chances of burn out and attrition is very high if the quality of men in the cockpit is compromised. Even if the best technology is made available to them, one just cannot remain in the fighter cockpit unless there is an intense self - drive. It is not an ordinary job, it requires extra ordinary motivation. One cannot become and remain a fighter pilot by chance.

It goes to the credit of Pakistan Air Force that it keeps that flame burning : The desire to be the best, generation after generation.

PAF truly is a 'Symbol of Pride ' for the nation. 

This short narrative of Alamdar symbolizes that spirit.

*ALAMDAR : The 'Flag Bearer ' lives through the young pilots of PAF.*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## fatman17

PanzerKiel said:


> Pasting an excellent narrative by a colleague about the life and glamour in the PAF. In memory of our friends who are no longer with us.
> 
> Today, another Sherdil Leader, AVM Shahid Nisar left us. May he rest in peace.
> 
> This is the story of our young days in the PAF.
> 
> *Flight Lieutenant Alamdar : Sherdil Leader.*
> 
> 'Sherdil' , is the call sign of PAF Academy's aerobatics team and Flt Lt Alamdar was its leader between 1977 - 1978.
> 
> He was a very handsome man and not just physically: He was a hopeless romantic and not just about the woman of his dreams.
> 
> He was, an year senior to me in PAF College Sargodha but ended up six months ahead of me in the 54th GD (P) course. He was the 'Head boy' at Sargodha and in the final term ‘The Wing Under Officer’: the senior most Flight Cadet in the pecking order.
> 
> He wanted to be at the top of everything and worked very hard at it. He was one of the most 'Service Minded’ officers that I have had the privilege of knowing and befriending in the PAF. Despite all the laurels, he was humble. His extroversion was a facade that masked a deeply shy person. He was always dressed to kill: Never smoked or touched alcohol but happily joined us sinners in the bar, just to be with friends.
> 
> His family comes from Para Chinar, Kurram Agency of the tribal belt. His father, Col Syed Shabbir Hussain (commissioned 1941), was one of the pioneers and the first commandant of 'Okara Military Farms'. Alamdar had spent most of his pre- teens in military cantonment of the 60s that still retained the flavour, discipline and secular traditions of the British Indian Army. He was a scion of a distinguished family which has excelled in the service of their tribe and Pakistan.
> 
> He was the fifth amongst eight siblings: one of his elder brothers, Qaisar Hussain, too was a fighter pilot and who eventually rose to be the Vice Chief of Air Staff in the rank of Air Marshal.
> 
> In 1978, I was posted as an Instructor Pilot at PAF Academy. As a bachelor, I lived in, what PAF officers will immediately recognize, as the 'U' block of the Officers' Mess, Risalpur. As Sqn Ldr Qaisar was also posted there , Alamdar took up residence with his brother in one of the 'Bhoot Banglas ' adjacent to the Officers' Mess.
> 
> Our friendship blossomed after a rather intimate and romantic conspiracy. Now hold your imagination and read on.......
> 
> In the 70s, the military garrisons used to organize ' Melas or Fun Fairs' , ostensibly to raise money for troop welfare : A 2 to 3 day affair. One of the nearby garrisons had organized a Mela and Alamdar had been there on the first day.
> 
> The next day , early morning he came to my room and asked me to accompany him to the Mela. I refused as I was planning to finish a novel that weekend. I would have jumped for a fishing trip but not a bloody Mela. But the way he was pleading, I sensed something was in the air but he was reluctant to tell me what it was. I simply had to get to the bottom of it all.
> 
> "Come on sir, let it out ; What's going on?", coaxing him to open up.
> 
> He sat down in a chair as if to announce the end of the world. He told me, that the day before, he had seen the most beautiful girl in the whole wide world and he would like to see her again and get to know her. Now that was vintage Alamdar : The best and the most in the world.
> 
> I laughed and told him that the probability of seeing this beauty was 'NIL, Zilch, Zerrrro'. Why would anyone waste two straight days in a stupid Mela with the roughish louts chasing her around the whole time? The dialogue between two Flt Lt friends went something like this:
> 
> "No..no , She is there, I am sure she is", Alamdar said convincingly.
> 
> Puzzled , I asked him , "How the hell do you know that?"
> 
> " Yaar, She is running one of the stalls".
> 
> "OK , So did you speak to her?"
> 
> "NO" , came back the shy reply.
> 
> "Why not , after all ,she is there to sell something and you could be the prospective customer", I pontificated. Now clearly, exasperated , he switched to Pashto.
> 
> "Akhtara , Poya sha kana, ( Try to understand). She is not selling something. She is a palmist".
> 
> "A palmist, C'mon, A PALMIST!!!!!!!!., you must be joking ! , She couldn't be....what should I say , not your class!", now I was scandalized.
> 
> "No...no, She is a volunteer ; she reads palms for a fee and donates the money for the welfare of the troops". he explained.
> 
> I understood someone educated with a talent and persuasive eloquence.
> 
> "So why didn't you show your hand to her and get her, to talk to you?", I tried to be extra smart.
> 
> "I did, but all the while that she was reading my palm, I was looking at her face and couldn't utter a single word. I was absolutely mesmerized. I didn’t know what to say to her. Yaar , didn't have the guts to start anything. And if I go again today, she will think of me as a bloody cheapster. I haven't slept a wink since then", etc etc.
> 
> "So I want you to go with me today and maybe figure out a way to get her attention for me", he ordered rather sheepishly ; after all ha was a course senior to me.
> 
> Words to that effect......
> 
> "Now you want me to be the messenger, the so called 'Razdan', is that it?", I asked rather naughtily.
> 
> "Ye , that's what I mean", an implied order.
> 
> "OK , what happens, if I also fall for this most beautiful girl in the world and become a 'Raqeeb?", I challenged him.
> 
> "I Will killlllllll you", he said lovingly.
> 
> "Chal na yaar, dost nahin hai tu", now he started pleading.
> 
> His innocent threats and pleading aside , now , I was also curious as to what kind of a mythical creature had tongue tied our handsome 'Sherdil Leader' ; our 'Sword of Honour' winner ; our 'Head Boy'. I decided to see this Serene, this 'Queen Sheeba' for myself.
> 
> A quick shower ; into my casuals and off to the Mela.
> 
> Alamdar led me to a simple stall outside of which was a line of about 12 to 15 people: mostly young officers from the garrison and a sprinkling of women. Alamdar pushed me into the line and got behind me. I had still not figured out , how to convey my friend's desire to her and the line ahead was getting shorter at a decent pace I had yet to set my eyes on the 'Femme Fatale'.
> 
> When I reached the opening of the tent, I saw her and held my breath.
> 
> OMG .....Jacqueline Bisset!
> 
> Couldn't be! .... Not possible!
> 
> Yes , a Jacqueline Bisset in her prime but a Pakistani version : the same grace, poise, elegance and stunning beauty.
> 
> Kill No 2 against Pakistan Air Force : 2nd pilot down.
> 
> May day..May day...May day.
> 
> Time was running out as I saw this young officer bobbing his head up and down as if she were Cherio herself. Soon it would be my turn. I had to get hold of myself and accomplish my mission but what to do or say : the same dilemma that my friend had faced.
> 
> 'Ye aalam shauq ka , Bola na jai' ; ' Ye but hai ya khuda , Bola na jai'.
> 
> Mission...Mission.... Mission.
> 
> ' STOP dreaming ...Wake Up and Focus' , an inner voice ordered me.
> 
> When in doubt, go for the direct and frontal assault. Unnerve her, challenge her, shock her, surprise her, ambush her ; ye ... ye , it's easier said then done.
> 
> But HOW?
> 
> As I sat down infront of her, she barely looked up when I put my palm in front of her. She started rattling out things like technical, practical, long life etc etc in a very well worded format.
> 
> Time to move...
> 
> "What about ' Love & Romance in my life?' " , I enquired innocently.
> 
> This time she looked up with a bit of trepidation. She bent down and feigned as if looking closely for my love line or whatever. I also bent forward , and in a whispering tone, told her that I didn't believe in the mumbo jumbo that she was telling me but there was a definite purpose why I was there.
> 
> "And what IS that?", she asked softly but firmly.
> 
> To establish some credibility and gain some time and confidence, I introduced myself and asked her permission to speak frankly , but before she could make up her mind and without waiting for a formal response , I introduced Alamdar in absentia.
> 
> I tried to describe things like physical attributes and personality as accurately as possible in the short time available. I told her everything that had transpired between me and Alamdar since that morning : everything as best as I could , including his love smitten state.
> 
> She remained impassive and impervious through it all as if she had heard that music before ; the poise. The only thing that I could discern was that she did recollect him : our Romeo had made an impression after all.
> 
> Now that was an opening. The only thing that I skipped and tried to hide, as much as is possible ,was my own impression of her.
> 
> "Where is he now?", she asked a little hesitantly.
> 
> " Your 'Knight in the Shining Armour' is waiting outside the stall and by now must have bitten all his nails", I blurted out.
> 
> Her mouth opened ever so slightly and after a moment's pause , we both started laughing simultaneously. Both of us had imagined ,in our own way, a tall warrior in his Armour nervously biting his nails and waiting to be dragged into the audience of the Princess.
> 
> We were instantly connected. All those masks that we ordinarily wear to protect ourselves dropped. We were not laughing at Alamdar but at the 'Tragi- Comical' absurdity and fragility of human beings. In that instance our souls were bare to each other : two adults becoming soul mates , friends and partners in crime.
> 
> That laughter evaporated all the formality, all the pretenses and the tension was gone but now the devil in me was kicking me, egging me to, 'Go On'.
> 
> "Take the leap...forget Alamdar ,You will never meet her again.,.... you will never get the chance again".
> 
> MISSION ....Mission...Mission. ... the masks called honour, dignity , friendship and brotherhood shouted back at the devil ," Be gone , You devil...Be gone".
> 
> Suddenly, I wanted to detach myself from her magnetic pull, get far away from her presence, from the emotional vortex that I had landed into ; all the bravado gone. Conflicting signals were confusing me, the inner voice was dimming, going weak and meek. .. mission........mee... mee....
> 
> I was about to lose control of the situation ; I was about to enter a spin. The aura and the allure that she exuded was making me heady, the tentacles probing gently.
> 
> A cage was forming around me and I needed to break out and soon.
> 
> I didn't want Jacqueline Bisset , 'The Aphrodite ' , morphing into a Medusa.
> 
> Mission..Mission....Mission.... started to get louder.
> 
> I rose abruptly from my chair unsettling her. I stood tall over her ; both hands in my pockets as if to show my nonchalance.
> 
> "Should I send him IN?" , I asked rather mischievously while cocking my head towards the opening of the tent.
> 
> "No, no ..no please wait", she panicked but paused to weigh her options.
> 
> "Please tell him to meet me at the end", while gesturing in a circular motion at the stall.
> 
> Yes!!,Yes!!Yes !! ...Bulls Eye!, Mission Accomplished!, DCO.
> 
> I extended my hand and she shook it confidently , as if we were old friends.
> 
> "Good Bye Mademoiselle", I said cheerfully (sic).
> 
> And I walked out of her tent ; No 'Au revoir '.
> 
> Outside, our ' Sherdil Leader ' was a total nervous wreck.
> 
> "What happened?" , "Did you tell her about me?" , "Why was she laughing?",etc etc , so many questions from an expectant Alamdar.
> 
> Time to have fun with him….
> 
> I said that I too ,like him, was knocked out and too dazed to remember him. And that time had passed so fast that I couldn't discuss his infatuation with her.
> 
> He could have shot me. Despondency writ large over his handsome visage as if he had lost everything in a casino : a jilted lover.
> 
> A little later ,over a cup of tea, I told him that the deed had been done and now it was up to him to make or break it and wished him luck. He hugged me and lifted me off the ground with an unbelievable force. I can still feel the warmth and joy of that moment.
> 
> He would sometimes volunteer snippets of his budding romance but I , for some unfathomable reason , avoided to venture into that vortex again. I was afraid - a kind of premonition. I don't know what?
> 
> One day , as I was taking a leisurely walk with him, a walk which is essentially aimless, a walk in which two friends just feel happy to be in each other's company, when suddenly, I asked him this idiotic question , "Alamdar, what is it that you want in life?".
> 
> His answer stunned me.
> 
> I quote 'When I walk on the street ,people should point to me and say " there goes the best fighter pilot in the world " '.
> 
> Ever the spoiler, "And" , I interjected.
> 
> He thought for a moment and said "the best dressed man in the world".
> 
> How simple and how tough is THAAT for an aim in life.
> 
> While we were living through this most romantic and productive time of our life, a cataclysmic 'Force Majeure' struck with vengeance. ( Nazar Lag gaiee).
> 
> Flight Lieutenant Alamdar : Sherdil Leader.( Part 2)
> 
> Close to the graduation parade of the flight cadets, ‘The Sherdils' used to practice their aerobatic routine over the airfield , once all the regular training flying was down.
> 
> In 1978 , 'The Sherdils' used to fly a four shipper in 'Box or Diamond Formation' .
> 
> Flt Lt Alamdar Hussain Leader
> Flt Lt Shahid Nisar Right wingman
> Flt Lt Irfan Masum Left Wingman
> Flt Lt Tasneem Slot
> *Flt Lt Ansari flew as standby
> Every time they flew , I used to get a queasy feeling in my stomach. The wingmen were too close for comfort and to maintain the integrity of the box, the slot man had to fly barely a few feet behind the leader : literally sticking like glue. To fly so close , you had to have ice instead of blood in your veins : Icemen all of them, They were cool in their cockpits but we, the spectators on the ground , flinched every time they came down close to the ground.
> 
> I used to urge him , to ask his team to open up. And he always answered , that he had trained them well and had full confidence in his team's ability. His right hand , however ,had a different story to tell. Those of you who have played tennis would know that initially the pads of the fingers and the palm gets rough because of the force applied during a stroke: the same thing in a golf swing.
> 
> He would , sometimes, show his hand to me to prove , how hard he had to pull back particularly during the steep turns to counter the pressures created by the interaction of the aerodynamic forces of his tail plane and the canopy bubble of his slot man.
> 
> In such a ‘tight’ formation , there was no margin for error.
> 
> On that fateful day, I was playing tennis in the officers' Mess lawns, when I heard the whine of T-37 engines signaling the start of the usual practice runs on the runway. As the formation flew overhead we ,the tennis players , paused to look up. Even after thousands of hours of flying under the belt, one cannot resist this temptation.
> .
> Suddenly , the familiar sound of the engines disappeared and moments later , 'Flag Cars' were speeding towards the technical area gate to get to the runway. I dumped my racquet and ran towards the road. A terrible sense of foreboding and ‘Déjà vu’. As I reached the road , I saw only three aircraft on the initials of Runway 27 and my heart sank.
> One of the ' Sherdils ' had gone down ; One of my friends had gone down.
> 
> Prayers on my lips, I ran to the telephone to check the fate of the fourth aircraft from the ATC to be told that ' Sherdil Leader ' had crashed on the runway during the steep turn sequence.
> 
> I instinctively knew that Alamdar , my bosom buddy , was no more.
> 
> There was no chance of an ejection from that low an altitude.
> 
> No margin for error-----. Alamdar ...No margin ......Alamdaaaaaar....No.
> 
> That's what he wanted to be, ' the best' and in trying to be the best : he paid the ultimate price.
> 
> How the whole formation escaped the melee is another tale to be told by them. It could have be all four. It has happened before: a whole formation going into the ground while following their leader.
> 
> Alamdar had graduated from PAF Academy Risalpur on the 8th of October, 1972. The 'Sword of Honour' presented to him by Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto. ZAB became so emotional on seeing this beautiful specimen of a human being that he broke protocol, came down from the dais, and hugged him.
> 
> He crashed on 8th of October, 1978 at the same PAF Academy Risalpur at the age of 26 years.
> 
> May his soul rest in peace.
> 
> Post Script:
> 
> The Sherdil Aerobatics team, PAF Academy ,Rislapur ( 1977-1978):
> 
> Flt Lt Syed Alamdar Hussain 54th GD(P) Leader
> Flt Lt Irfan Masum 56th GD (P) Left Wingman
> Flt Lt Shahid Nisar 56th GD (P) Right Wingman
> Flt Lt Nazar Hussain 55th GD (P) Slot -1977
> Flt Lts Tasneem 57th GD (P) Slot 1978
> Flt Lt Ansari 56th GD(P) Standby
> 
> * Flt Lt Tasnim was in the slot , his canopy was damaged in the mid - air- collision and he barely escaped the same fate as Alamdar.
> 
> All of these young officers (Average age 25 - 26 years) were top professionals in their own right and all of them were friends. They are now senior citizens , some are now grandfathers, and maybe some are telling their grandchildren about how they lived their lives in the PAF. Tell them my friends , that Uncle Pervez Akhtar Khan bears testimony. Tell them how we lived and how some of us died.
> 
> Shaid Nisar rose to the rank of Air Marshal and has recently retired from service. He had the unique distinction of training a Jordanian Air Force Aerobatics team in a short span of 20 days . His wingmen were Sqn Ldr A Hameed Qadri from PAF, Captain Muhammad Al-Omari from Royal Jordanian Air Force and the slot, Captain Michael from the United States Air Force.
> 
> Sqn Ldr Qadri , who was Sqn Ldr Shahid Nisar’s wingman in Jordan was an ace F-16 pilot ,he met with a tragic end in the rank of Air Commodore. He was flying his last mission as Base Commander , PAF Base Mushshaf when his aircraft went down. He ejected but was too low for a safe ejection.
> 
> During the Afghan war , Sqn Ldr Qadri was asked to engaged 4 enemy aircraft that had violated the Pakistani Airspace, he shot two of them promptly. He could have chased and shot the other two without any problem but refrained from violating the Afghan Airspace.
> 
> These ' Rules of Engagement ' were NOT to be violated under any circumstances. Such is the discipline in the PAF. Icemen all of these guys. Now , how cool can you get!!
> 
> Irfan quit the service as a Wing Commander and now flies commercial jets in the Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Nazar too couldn't bear the stuffy desk job and quit to fly in the gulf as a commercial pilot.
> 
> Tasneem flies for Shaheen Airlines.
> 
> Ansari seems to have disappeared but I am sure he is alive and kicking some where.
> 
> Please Permit me to introduce Flt Lt Alamdar's other siblings in the service of the nation:
> 
> 1. Syed Sajjad Hussain, Pak Army ( Rtd Col)
> 
> 2. Syed Zulfiqar Hussain, Pak Army ( Rtd Col)
> 
> 3. Syed Qaisar Hussain, PAF, ( Rtd Air Marshal, Vice Chief of Air Staff)
> 
> 4. Syed Irshad Hussain, Pak Police ( Rtd Inspector General)
> 
> 5. Syed Alamdar Hussain, PAF ( Shaheed, Died in Air crash)
> 
> 6. Dr Syeda Zehra Hussain, ( Married to Brig Asad Kazim (Rtd Pak Army)
> 
> 7. Dr Syed Mujahid Hussain, Medical Doctor in Public Service.
> 
> This last of the siblings is the epitome of service and sacrifices that this family has made.
> 
> 8. Dr Syed Riaz Hussain....He had opened clinics from Chitral to Fata on self-help and volunteer basis.
> 
> Authors Notes:
> 
> Warriors are trained to take great risks and fighter pilots, 'The cutting edge' , are trained at a great cost to reduce that risk. They operate at the extremes and not just physically but also emotionally. The chances of burn out and attrition is very high if the quality of men in the cockpit is compromised. Even if the best technology is made available to them, one just cannot remain in the fighter cockpit unless there is an intense self - drive. It is not an ordinary job, it requires extra ordinary motivation. One cannot become and remain a fighter pilot by chance.
> 
> It goes to the credit of Pakistan Air Force that it keeps that flame burning : The desire to be the best, generation after generation.
> 
> PAF truly is a 'Symbol of Pride ' for the nation.
> 
> This short narrative of Alamdar symbolizes that spirit.
> 
> *ALAMDAR : The 'Flag Bearer ' lives through the young pilots of PAF.*


Thanks for sharing this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

fatman17 said:


> The most comprehensive book is CROSSED SWORDS by Shuja Nawaz. Ayub Khan maybe many things to his detractors but he was a Great administrator who laid out the foundations of what the Pakistan Army is today.



Sir, Did you see the panel discussion in which Shuja Nawaz figured? I had put it up in a thread recently.



PanzerKiel said:


> For me personally, the combination of Crossed Swords, Unlikely Beginnings (A O Mitha) and The Way it Was (Z A Khan) proved highly beneficial.......these three books combined cover all levels of Pak Army, starting from sub-tactical level till strat level.



Why does everyone love to hate Z. A. Khan? Every time I quote him , there is a torrent of abuse from the fanboys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Joe Shearer said:


> Why does everyone love to hate Z. A. Khan? Every time I quote him , there is a torrent of abuse from the fanboys.



Interesting.... I'll see once it happens again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

PanzerKiel said:


> Unlikely Beginnings (A O Mitha)


I have been trying to get books of AO Mitha but no luck in Lahore. Would you please tell me where can i find his books?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Vapnope said:


> I have been trying to get books of AO Mitha but no luck in Lahore. Would you please tell me where can i find his books?



It must be available in old books in Saddar Rawalpindi...i normally get my books from there....
however, as far as Unlikely beginnings is concerned, i got my copy from his wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

PanzerKiel said:


> It must be available in old books in Saddar Rawalpindi...i normally get my books from there....
> however, as far as Unlikely beginnings is concerned, i got my copy from his wife.


Lucky you sir. I will ask my friend to check in Pindi. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Vapnope said:


> Lucky you sir. I will ask my friend to check in Pindi. Thank you



Bank Road and Haider Road, especially Sundays......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PanzerKiel said:


> Interesting.... I'll see once it happens again.


Who is Z.A Khan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Who is Z.A Khan?



Brig Zahir Alam KHan, author of THE WAY IT WAS

passed out with 4th PMA L/C, joined 13 Lancers
part of one of the initial batches of SSG under A O Mitha
Commanded 2 Cdo and 3 Cdo in East Pakistan in 1971
Raised 38 Cavalry in late 1971, commanded it in the ill fated Jaisalmer offensive of 18 Div in 1971...
Col Staff of an Armored Division
Commanded 3 IABG till 1974



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Who is Z.A Khan?



http://www.defencejournal.com/2002/april/zakhan.htm

In case you want to read more...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## araz

PanzerKiel said:


> Pasting an excellent narrative by a colleague about the life and glamour in the PAF. In memory of our friends who are no longer with us.
> 
> Today, another Sherdil Leader, AVM Shahid Nisar left us. May he rest in peace.
> 
> This is the story of our young days in the PAF.
> 
> *Flight Lieutenant Alamdar : Sherdil Leader.*
> 
> 'Sherdil' , is the call sign of PAF Academy's aerobatics team and Flt Lt Alamdar was its leader between 1977 - 1978.
> 
> He was a very handsome man and not just physically: He was a hopeless romantic and not just about the woman of his dreams.
> 
> He was, an year senior to me in PAF College Sargodha but ended up six months ahead of me in the 54th GD (P) course. He was the 'Head boy' at Sargodha and in the final term ‘The Wing Under Officer’: the senior most Flight Cadet in the pecking order.
> 
> He wanted to be at the top of everything and worked very hard at it. He was one of the most 'Service Minded’ officers that I have had the privilege of knowing and befriending in the PAF. Despite all the laurels, he was humble. His extroversion was a facade that masked a deeply shy person. He was always dressed to kill: Never smoked or touched alcohol but happily joined us sinners in the bar, just to be with friends.
> 
> His family comes from Para Chinar, Kurram Agency of the tribal belt. His father, Col Syed Shabbir Hussain (commissioned 1941), was one of the pioneers and the first commandant of 'Okara Military Farms'. Alamdar had spent most of his pre- teens in military cantonment of the 60s that still retained the flavour, discipline and secular traditions of the British Indian Army. He was a scion of a distinguished family which has excelled in the service of their tribe and Pakistan.
> 
> He was the fifth amongst eight siblings: one of his elder brothers, Qaisar Hussain, too was a fighter pilot and who eventually rose to be the Vice Chief of Air Staff in the rank of Air Marshal.
> 
> In 1978, I was posted as an Instructor Pilot at PAF Academy. As a bachelor, I lived in, what PAF officers will immediately recognize, as the 'U' block of the Officers' Mess, Risalpur. As Sqn Ldr Qaisar was also posted there , Alamdar took up residence with his brother in one of the 'Bhoot Banglas ' adjacent to the Officers' Mess.
> 
> Our friendship blossomed after a rather intimate and romantic conspiracy. Now hold your imagination and read on.......
> 
> In the 70s, the military garrisons used to organize ' Melas or Fun Fairs' , ostensibly to raise money for troop welfare : A 2 to 3 day affair. One of the nearby garrisons had organized a Mela and Alamdar had been there on the first day.
> 
> The next day , early morning he came to my room and asked me to accompany him to the Mela. I refused as I was planning to finish a novel that weekend. I would have jumped for a fishing trip but not a bloody Mela. But the way he was pleading, I sensed something was in the air but he was reluctant to tell me what it was. I simply had to get to the bottom of it all.
> 
> "Come on sir, let it out ; What's going on?", coaxing him to open up.
> 
> He sat down in a chair as if to announce the end of the world. He told me, that the day before, he had seen the most beautiful girl in the whole wide world and he would like to see her again and get to know her. Now that was vintage Alamdar : The best and the most in the world.
> 
> I laughed and told him that the probability of seeing this beauty was 'NIL, Zilch, Zerrrro'. Why would anyone waste two straight days in a stupid Mela with the roughish louts chasing her around the whole time? The dialogue between two Flt Lt friends went something like this:
> 
> "No..no , She is there, I am sure she is", Alamdar said convincingly.
> 
> Puzzled , I asked him , "How the hell do you know that?"
> 
> " Yaar, She is running one of the stalls".
> 
> "OK , So did you speak to her?"
> 
> "NO" , came back the shy reply.
> 
> "Why not , after all ,she is there to sell something and you could be the prospective customer", I pontificated. Now clearly, exasperated , he switched to Pashto.
> 
> "Akhtara , Poya sha kana, ( Try to understand). She is not selling something. She is a palmist".
> 
> "A palmist, C'mon, A PALMIST!!!!!!!!., you must be joking ! , She couldn't be....what should I say , not your class!", now I was scandalized.
> 
> "No...no, She is a volunteer ; she reads palms for a fee and donates the money for the welfare of the troops". he explained.
> 
> I understood someone educated with a talent and persuasive eloquence.
> 
> "So why didn't you show your hand to her and get her, to talk to you?", I tried to be extra smart.
> 
> "I did, but all the while that she was reading my palm, I was looking at her face and couldn't utter a single word. I was absolutely mesmerized. I didn’t know what to say to her. Yaar , didn't have the guts to start anything. And if I go again today, she will think of me as a bloody cheapster. I haven't slept a wink since then", etc etc.
> 
> "So I want you to go with me today and maybe figure out a way to get her attention for me", he ordered rather sheepishly ; after all ha was a course senior to me.
> 
> Words to that effect......
> 
> "Now you want me to be the messenger, the so called 'Razdan', is that it?", I asked rather naughtily.
> 
> "Ye , that's what I mean", an implied order.
> 
> "OK , what happens, if I also fall for this most beautiful girl in the world and become a 'Raqeeb?", I challenged him.
> 
> "I Will killlllllll you", he said lovingly.
> 
> "Chal na yaar, dost nahin hai tu", now he started pleading.
> 
> His innocent threats and pleading aside , now , I was also curious as to what kind of a mythical creature had tongue tied our handsome 'Sherdil Leader' ; our 'Sword of Honour' winner ; our 'Head Boy'. I decided to see this Serene, this 'Queen Sheeba' for myself.
> 
> A quick shower ; into my casuals and off to the Mela.
> 
> Alamdar led me to a simple stall outside of which was a line of about 12 to 15 people: mostly young officers from the garrison and a sprinkling of women. Alamdar pushed me into the line and got behind me. I had still not figured out , how to convey my friend's desire to her and the line ahead was getting shorter at a decent pace I had yet to set my eyes on the 'Femme Fatale'.
> 
> When I reached the opening of the tent, I saw her and held my breath.
> 
> OMG .....Jacqueline Bisset!
> 
> Couldn't be! .... Not possible!
> 
> Yes , a Jacqueline Bisset in her prime but a Pakistani version : the same grace, poise, elegance and stunning beauty.
> 
> Kill No 2 against Pakistan Air Force : 2nd pilot down.
> 
> May day..May day...May day.
> 
> Time was running out as I saw this young officer bobbing his head up and down as if she were Cherio herself. Soon it would be my turn. I had to get hold of myself and accomplish my mission but what to do or say : the same dilemma that my friend had faced.
> 
> 'Ye aalam shauq ka , Bola na jai' ; ' Ye but hai ya khuda , Bola na jai'.
> 
> Mission...Mission.... Mission.
> 
> ' STOP dreaming ...Wake Up and Focus' , an inner voice ordered me.
> 
> When in doubt, go for the direct and frontal assault. Unnerve her, challenge her, shock her, surprise her, ambush her ; ye ... ye , it's easier said then done.
> 
> But HOW?
> 
> As I sat down infront of her, she barely looked up when I put my palm in front of her. She started rattling out things like technical, practical, long life etc etc in a very well worded format.
> 
> Time to move...
> 
> "What about ' Love & Romance in my life?' " , I enquired innocently.
> 
> This time she looked up with a bit of trepidation. She bent down and feigned as if looking closely for my love line or whatever. I also bent forward , and in a whispering tone, told her that I didn't believe in the mumbo jumbo that she was telling me but there was a definite purpose why I was there.
> 
> "And what IS that?", she asked softly but firmly.
> 
> To establish some credibility and gain some time and confidence, I introduced myself and asked her permission to speak frankly , but before she could make up her mind and without waiting for a formal response , I introduced Alamdar in absentia.
> 
> I tried to describe things like physical attributes and personality as accurately as possible in the short time available. I told her everything that had transpired between me and Alamdar since that morning : everything as best as I could , including his love smitten state.
> 
> She remained impassive and impervious through it all as if she had heard that music before ; the poise. The only thing that I could discern was that she did recollect him : our Romeo had made an impression after all.
> 
> Now that was an opening. The only thing that I skipped and tried to hide, as much as is possible ,was my own impression of her.
> 
> "Where is he now?", she asked a little hesitantly.
> 
> " Your 'Knight in the Shining Armour' is waiting outside the stall and by now must have bitten all his nails", I blurted out.
> 
> Her mouth opened ever so slightly and after a moment's pause , we both started laughing simultaneously. Both of us had imagined ,in our own way, a tall warrior in his Armour nervously biting his nails and waiting to be dragged into the audience of the Princess.
> 
> We were instantly connected. All those masks that we ordinarily wear to protect ourselves dropped. We were not laughing at Alamdar but at the 'Tragi- Comical' absurdity and fragility of human beings. In that instance our souls were bare to each other : two adults becoming soul mates , friends and partners in crime.
> 
> That laughter evaporated all the formality, all the pretenses and the tension was gone but now the devil in me was kicking me, egging me to, 'Go On'.
> 
> "Take the leap...forget Alamdar ,You will never meet her again.,.... you will never get the chance again".
> 
> MISSION ....Mission...Mission. ... the masks called honour, dignity , friendship and brotherhood shouted back at the devil ," Be gone , You devil...Be gone".
> 
> Suddenly, I wanted to detach myself from her magnetic pull, get far away from her presence, from the emotional vortex that I had landed into ; all the bravado gone. Conflicting signals were confusing me, the inner voice was dimming, going weak and meek. .. mission........mee... mee....
> 
> I was about to lose control of the situation ; I was about to enter a spin. The aura and the allure that she exuded was making me heady, the tentacles probing gently.
> 
> A cage was forming around me and I needed to break out and soon.
> 
> I didn't want Jacqueline Bisset , 'The Aphrodite ' , morphing into a Medusa.
> 
> Mission..Mission....Mission.... started to get louder.
> 
> I rose abruptly from my chair unsettling her. I stood tall over her ; both hands in my pockets as if to show my nonchalance.
> 
> "Should I send him IN?" , I asked rather mischievously while cocking my head towards the opening of the tent.
> 
> "No, no ..no please wait", she panicked but paused to weigh her options.
> 
> "Please tell him to meet me at the end", while gesturing in a circular motion at the stall.
> 
> Yes!!,Yes!!Yes !! ...Bulls Eye!, Mission Accomplished!, DCO.
> 
> I extended my hand and she shook it confidently , as if we were old friends.
> 
> "Good Bye Mademoiselle", I said cheerfully (sic).
> 
> And I walked out of her tent ; No 'Au revoir '.
> 
> Outside, our ' Sherdil Leader ' was a total nervous wreck.
> 
> "What happened?" , "Did you tell her about me?" , "Why was she laughing?",etc etc , so many questions from an expectant Alamdar.
> 
> Time to have fun with him….
> 
> I said that I too ,like him, was knocked out and too dazed to remember him. And that time had passed so fast that I couldn't discuss his infatuation with her.
> 
> He could have shot me. Despondency writ large over his handsome visage as if he had lost everything in a casino : a jilted lover.
> 
> A little later ,over a cup of tea, I told him that the deed had been done and now it was up to him to make or break it and wished him luck. He hugged me and lifted me off the ground with an unbelievable force. I can still feel the warmth and joy of that moment.
> 
> He would sometimes volunteer snippets of his budding romance but I , for some unfathomable reason , avoided to venture into that vortex again. I was afraid - a kind of premonition. I don't know what?
> 
> One day , as I was taking a leisurely walk with him, a walk which is essentially aimless, a walk in which two friends just feel happy to be in each other's company, when suddenly, I asked him this idiotic question , "Alamdar, what is it that you want in life?".
> 
> His answer stunned me.
> 
> I quote 'When I walk on the street ,people should point to me and say " there goes the best fighter pilot in the world " '.
> 
> Ever the spoiler, "And" , I interjected.
> 
> He thought for a moment and said "the best dressed man in the world".
> 
> How simple and how tough is THAAT for an aim in life.
> 
> While we were living through this most romantic and productive time of our life, a cataclysmic 'Force Majeure' struck with vengeance. ( Nazar Lag gaiee).
> 
> Flight Lieutenant Alamdar : Sherdil Leader.( Part 2)
> 
> Close to the graduation parade of the flight cadets, ‘The Sherdils' used to practice their aerobatic routine over the airfield , once all the regular training flying was down.
> 
> In 1978 , 'The Sherdils' used to fly a four shipper in 'Box or Diamond Formation' .
> 
> Flt Lt Alamdar Hussain Leader
> Flt Lt Shahid Nisar Right wingman
> Flt Lt Irfan Masum Left Wingman
> Flt Lt Tasneem Slot
> *Flt Lt Ansari flew as standby
> Every time they flew , I used to get a queasy feeling in my stomach. The wingmen were too close for comfort and to maintain the integrity of the box, the slot man had to fly barely a few feet behind the leader : literally sticking like glue. To fly so close , you had to have ice instead of blood in your veins : Icemen all of them, They were cool in their cockpits but we, the spectators on the ground , flinched every time they came down close to the ground.
> 
> I used to urge him , to ask his team to open up. And he always answered , that he had trained them well and had full confidence in his team's ability. His right hand , however ,had a different story to tell. Those of you who have played tennis would know that initially the pads of the fingers and the palm gets rough because of the force applied during a stroke: the same thing in a golf swing.
> 
> He would , sometimes, show his hand to me to prove , how hard he had to pull back particularly during the steep turns to counter the pressures created by the interaction of the aerodynamic forces of his tail plane and the canopy bubble of his slot man.
> 
> In such a ‘tight’ formation , there was no margin for error.
> 
> On that fateful day, I was playing tennis in the officers' Mess lawns, when I heard the whine of T-37 engines signaling the start of the usual practice runs on the runway. As the formation flew overhead we ,the tennis players , paused to look up. Even after thousands of hours of flying under the belt, one cannot resist this temptation.
> .
> Suddenly , the familiar sound of the engines disappeared and moments later , 'Flag Cars' were speeding towards the technical area gate to get to the runway. I dumped my racquet and ran towards the road. A terrible sense of foreboding and ‘Déjà vu’. As I reached the road , I saw only three aircraft on the initials of Runway 27 and my heart sank.
> One of the ' Sherdils ' had gone down ; One of my friends had gone down.
> 
> Prayers on my lips, I ran to the telephone to check the fate of the fourth aircraft from the ATC to be told that ' Sherdil Leader ' had crashed on the runway during the steep turn sequence.
> 
> I instinctively knew that Alamdar , my bosom buddy , was no more.
> 
> There was no chance of an ejection from that low an altitude.
> 
> No margin for error-----. Alamdar ...No margin ......Alamdaaaaaar....No.
> 
> That's what he wanted to be, ' the best' and in trying to be the best : he paid the ultimate price.
> 
> How the whole formation escaped the melee is another tale to be told by them. It could have be all four. It has happened before: a whole formation going into the ground while following their leader.
> 
> Alamdar had graduated from PAF Academy Risalpur on the 8th of October, 1972. The 'Sword of Honour' presented to him by Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto. ZAB became so emotional on seeing this beautiful specimen of a human being that he broke protocol, came down from the dais, and hugged him.
> 
> He crashed on 8th of October, 1978 at the same PAF Academy Risalpur at the age of 26 years.
> 
> May his soul rest in peace.
> 
> Post Script:
> 
> The Sherdil Aerobatics team, PAF Academy ,Rislapur ( 1977-1978):
> 
> Flt Lt Syed Alamdar Hussain 54th GD(P) Leader
> Flt Lt Irfan Masum 56th GD (P) Left Wingman
> Flt Lt Shahid Nisar 56th GD (P) Right Wingman
> Flt Lt Nazar Hussain 55th GD (P) Slot -1977
> Flt Lts Tasneem 57th GD (P) Slot 1978
> Flt Lt Ansari 56th GD(P) Standby
> 
> * Flt Lt Tasnim was in the slot , his canopy was damaged in the mid - air- collision and he barely escaped the same fate as Alamdar.
> 
> All of these young officers (Average age 25 - 26 years) were top professionals in their own right and all of them were friends. They are now senior citizens , some are now grandfathers, and maybe some are telling their grandchildren about how they lived their lives in the PAF. Tell them my friends , that Uncle Pervez Akhtar Khan bears testimony. Tell them how we lived and how some of us died.
> 
> Shaid Nisar rose to the rank of Air Marshal and has recently retired from service. He had the unique distinction of training a Jordanian Air Force Aerobatics team in a short span of 20 days . His wingmen were Sqn Ldr A Hameed Qadri from PAF, Captain Muhammad Al-Omari from Royal Jordanian Air Force and the slot, Captain Michael from the United States Air Force.
> 
> Sqn Ldr Qadri , who was Sqn Ldr Shahid Nisar’s wingman in Jordan was an ace F-16 pilot ,he met with a tragic end in the rank of Air Commodore. He was flying his last mission as Base Commander , PAF Base Mushshaf when his aircraft went down. He ejected but was too low for a safe ejection.
> 
> During the Afghan war , Sqn Ldr Qadri was asked to engaged 4 enemy aircraft that had violated the Pakistani Airspace, he shot two of them promptly. He could have chased and shot the other two without any problem but refrained from violating the Afghan Airspace.
> 
> These ' Rules of Engagement ' were NOT to be violated under any circumstances. Such is the discipline in the PAF. Icemen all of these guys. Now , how cool can you get!!
> 
> Irfan quit the service as a Wing Commander and now flies commercial jets in the Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Nazar too couldn't bear the stuffy desk job and quit to fly in the gulf as a commercial pilot.
> 
> Tasneem flies for Shaheen Airlines.
> 
> Ansari seems to have disappeared but I am sure he is alive and kicking some where.
> 
> Please Permit me to introduce Flt Lt Alamdar's other siblings in the service of the nation:
> 
> 1. Syed Sajjad Hussain, Pak Army ( Rtd Col)
> 
> 2. Syed Zulfiqar Hussain, Pak Army ( Rtd Col)
> 
> 3. Syed Qaisar Hussain, PAF, ( Rtd Air Marshal, Vice Chief of Air Staff)
> 
> 4. Syed Irshad Hussain, Pak Police ( Rtd Inspector General)
> 
> 5. Syed Alamdar Hussain, PAF ( Shaheed, Died in Air crash)
> 
> 6. Dr Syeda Zehra Hussain, ( Married to Brig Asad Kazim (Rtd Pak Army)
> 
> 7. Dr Syed Mujahid Hussain, Medical Doctor in Public Service.
> 
> This last of the siblings is the epitome of service and sacrifices that this family has made.
> 
> 8. Dr Syed Riaz Hussain....He had opened clinics from Chitral to Fata on self-help and volunteer basis.
> 
> Authors Notes:
> 
> Warriors are trained to take great risks and fighter pilots, 'The cutting edge' , are trained at a great cost to reduce that risk. They operate at the extremes and not just physically but also emotionally. The chances of burn out and attrition is very high if the quality of men in the cockpit is compromised. Even if the best technology is made available to them, one just cannot remain in the fighter cockpit unless there is an intense self - drive. It is not an ordinary job, it requires extra ordinary motivation. One cannot become and remain a fighter pilot by chance.
> 
> It goes to the credit of Pakistan Air Force that it keeps that flame burning : The desire to be the best, generation after generation.
> 
> PAF truly is a 'Symbol of Pride ' for the nation.
> 
> This short narrative of Alamdar symbolizes that spirit.
> 
> *ALAMDAR : The 'Flag Bearer ' lives through the young pilots of PAF.*


What a good narrative. One of the curses of living life in the West is the fact that you get so busy with life and family you do not have the time to read anymore. After a little while you lose the patience and the concentration to read written stuff and decadence of the mind sets in. 
I was intrigued by the confidence of the young lady in the account. What a discription of the Eastern value of poise , grace and shyness ,in a not so shy manner. I wonder whether the concept of shaking hand is alien to the Karachi environment, at least in the times when I was growing up, which is why I find it interesting/slightly intriguing. It was certainly not the norm even though I have had a lot of platonic friendships with ladies in my younger days and college/Uni life. However infatuations of the sort described certainly made me retreat down memory lane. So thank you once again.
A



Joe Shearer said:


> Sir, Did you see the panel discussion in which Shuja Nawaz figured? I had put it up in a thread recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone love to hate Z. A. Khan? Every time I quote him , there is a torrent of abuse from the fanboys.


Hi Jo.
Can you please send me the link to that post.
Regards
A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Who is Z.A Khan?



A brilliant writer, with a laconic style all of his own, and a disillusioned view of life. He comes from yet another Pakistani family that was filled with military men; listing his siblings gives us an astonishing picture of the family.

Do your best to read the book; if you can't buy it, you can read its extracts in the link to Defence Journals that PanzerKiel has provided.



araz said:


> What a good narrative. One of the curses of living life in the West is the fact that you get so busy with life and family you do not have the time to read anymore. After a little while you lose the patience and the concentration to read written stuff and decadence of the mind sets in.
> I was intrigued by the confidence of the young lady in the account. What a discription of the Eastern value of poise , grace and shyness ,in a not so shy manner. I wonder whether the concept of shaking hand is alien to the Karachi environment, at least in the times when I was growing up, which is why I find it interesting/slightly intriguing. It was certainly not the norm even though I have had a lot of platonic friendships with ladies in my younger days and college/Uni life. However infatuations of the sort described certainly made me retreat down memory lane. So thank you once again.
> A



I found it bitter-sweet, and when I finished reading it, I had moist eyes. Those whom the Gods love die young.




> Hi Jo.
> Can you please send me the link to that post.
> Regards
> A



Here you go, chief; it was the fiftieth anniversary of the 65 war.

I was so amused by the way he sharply contradicts Haqqani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

PanzerKiel said:


> Pasting an excellent narrative by a colleague about the life and glamour in the PAF. In memory of our friends who are no longer with us.
> 
> Today, another Sherdil Leader, AVM Shahid Nisar left us. May he rest in peace.
> 
> This is the story of our young days in the PAF.
> 
> *Flight Lieutenant Alamdar : Sherdil Leader.*
> 
> 'Sherdil' , is the call sign of PAF Academy's aerobatics team and Flt Lt Alamdar was its leader between 1977 - 1978.
> 
> He was a very handsome man and not just physically: He was a hopeless romantic and not just about the woman of his dreams.
> 
> He was, an year senior to me in PAF College Sargodha but ended up six months ahead of me in the 54th GD (P) course. He was the 'Head boy' at Sargodha and in the final term ‘The Wing Under Officer’: the senior most Flight Cadet in the pecking order.
> 
> He wanted to be at the top of everything and worked very hard at it. He was one of the most 'Service Minded’ officers that I have had the privilege of knowing and befriending in the PAF. Despite all the laurels, he was humble. His extroversion was a facade that masked a deeply shy person. He was always dressed to kill: Never smoked or touched alcohol but happily joined us sinners in the bar, just to be with friends.
> 
> His family comes from Para Chinar, Kurram Agency of the tribal belt. His father, Col Syed Shabbir Hussain (commissioned 1941), was one of the pioneers and the first commandant of 'Okara Military Farms'. Alamdar had spent most of his pre- teens in military cantonment of the 60s that still retained the flavour, discipline and secular traditions of the British Indian Army. He was a scion of a distinguished family which has excelled in the service of their tribe and Pakistan.
> 
> He was the fifth amongst eight siblings: one of his elder brothers, Qaisar Hussain, too was a fighter pilot and who eventually rose to be the Vice Chief of Air Staff in the rank of Air Marshal.
> 
> In 1978, I was posted as an Instructor Pilot at PAF Academy. As a bachelor, I lived in, what PAF officers will immediately recognize, as the 'U' block of the Officers' Mess, Risalpur. As Sqn Ldr Qaisar was also posted there , Alamdar took up residence with his brother in one of the 'Bhoot Banglas ' adjacent to the Officers' Mess.
> 
> Our friendship blossomed after a rather intimate and romantic conspiracy. Now hold your imagination and read on.......
> 
> In the 70s, the military garrisons used to organize ' Melas or Fun Fairs' , ostensibly to raise money for troop welfare : A 2 to 3 day affair. One of the nearby garrisons had organized a Mela and Alamdar had been there on the first day.
> 
> The next day , early morning he came to my room and asked me to accompany him to the Mela. I refused as I was planning to finish a novel that weekend. I would have jumped for a fishing trip but not a bloody Mela. But the way he was pleading, I sensed something was in the air but he was reluctant to tell me what it was. I simply had to get to the bottom of it all.
> 
> "Come on sir, let it out ; What's going on?", coaxing him to open up.
> 
> He sat down in a chair as if to announce the end of the world. He told me, that the day before, he had seen the most beautiful girl in the whole wide world and he would like to see her again and get to know her. Now that was vintage Alamdar : The best and the most in the world.
> 
> I laughed and told him that the probability of seeing this beauty was 'NIL, Zilch, Zerrrro'. Why would anyone waste two straight days in a stupid Mela with the roughish louts chasing her around the whole time? The dialogue between two Flt Lt friends went something like this:
> 
> "No..no , She is there, I am sure she is", Alamdar said convincingly.
> 
> Puzzled , I asked him , "How the hell do you know that?"
> 
> " Yaar, She is running one of the stalls".
> 
> "OK , So did you speak to her?"
> 
> "NO" , came back the shy reply.
> 
> "Why not , after all ,she is there to sell something and you could be the prospective customer", I pontificated. Now clearly, exasperated , he switched to Pashto.
> 
> "Akhtara , Poya sha kana, ( Try to understand). She is not selling something. She is a palmist".
> 
> "A palmist, C'mon, A PALMIST!!!!!!!!., you must be joking ! , She couldn't be....what should I say , not your class!", now I was scandalized.
> 
> "No...no, She is a volunteer ; she reads palms for a fee and donates the money for the welfare of the troops". he explained.
> 
> I understood someone educated with a talent and persuasive eloquence.
> 
> "So why didn't you show your hand to her and get her, to talk to you?", I tried to be extra smart.
> 
> "I did, but all the while that she was reading my palm, I was looking at her face and couldn't utter a single word. I was absolutely mesmerized. I didn’t know what to say to her. Yaar , didn't have the guts to start anything. And if I go again today, she will think of me as a bloody cheapster. I haven't slept a wink since then", etc etc.
> 
> "So I want you to go with me today and maybe figure out a way to get her attention for me", he ordered rather sheepishly ; after all ha was a course senior to me.
> 
> Words to that effect......
> 
> "Now you want me to be the messenger, the so called 'Razdan', is that it?", I asked rather naughtily.
> 
> "Ye , that's what I mean", an implied order.
> 
> "OK , what happens, if I also fall for this most beautiful girl in the world and become a 'Raqeeb?", I challenged him.
> 
> "I Will killlllllll you", he said lovingly.
> 
> "Chal na yaar, dost nahin hai tu", now he started pleading.
> 
> His innocent threats and pleading aside , now , I was also curious as to what kind of a mythical creature had tongue tied our handsome 'Sherdil Leader' ; our 'Sword of Honour' winner ; our 'Head Boy'. I decided to see this Serene, this 'Queen Sheeba' for myself.
> 
> A quick shower ; into my casuals and off to the Mela.
> 
> Alamdar led me to a simple stall outside of which was a line of about 12 to 15 people: mostly young officers from the garrison and a sprinkling of women. Alamdar pushed me into the line and got behind me. I had still not figured out , how to convey my friend's desire to her and the line ahead was getting shorter at a decent pace I had yet to set my eyes on the 'Femme Fatale'.
> 
> When I reached the opening of the tent, I saw her and held my breath.
> 
> OMG .....Jacqueline Bisset!
> 
> Couldn't be! .... Not possible!
> 
> Yes , a Jacqueline Bisset in her prime but a Pakistani version : the same grace, poise, elegance and stunning beauty.
> 
> Kill No 2 against Pakistan Air Force : 2nd pilot down.
> 
> May day..May day...May day.
> 
> Time was running out as I saw this young officer bobbing his head up and down as if she were Cherio herself. Soon it would be my turn. I had to get hold of myself and accomplish my mission but what to do or say : the same dilemma that my friend had faced.
> 
> 'Ye aalam shauq ka , Bola na jai' ; ' Ye but hai ya khuda , Bola na jai'.
> 
> Mission...Mission.... Mission.
> 
> ' STOP dreaming ...Wake Up and Focus' , an inner voice ordered me.
> 
> When in doubt, go for the direct and frontal assault. Unnerve her, challenge her, shock her, surprise her, ambush her ; ye ... ye , it's easier said then done.
> 
> But HOW?
> 
> As I sat down infront of her, she barely looked up when I put my palm in front of her. She started rattling out things like technical, practical, long life etc etc in a very well worded format.
> 
> Time to move...
> 
> "What about ' Love & Romance in my life?' " , I enquired innocently.
> 
> This time she looked up with a bit of trepidation. She bent down and feigned as if looking closely for my love line or whatever. I also bent forward , and in a whispering tone, told her that I didn't believe in the mumbo jumbo that she was telling me but there was a definite purpose why I was there.
> 
> "And what IS that?", she asked softly but firmly.
> 
> To establish some credibility and gain some time and confidence, I introduced myself and asked her permission to speak frankly , but before she could make up her mind and without waiting for a formal response , I introduced Alamdar in absentia.
> 
> I tried to describe things like physical attributes and personality as accurately as possible in the short time available. I told her everything that had transpired between me and Alamdar since that morning : everything as best as I could , including his love smitten state.
> 
> She remained impassive and impervious through it all as if she had heard that music before ; the poise. The only thing that I could discern was that she did recollect him : our Romeo had made an impression after all.
> 
> Now that was an opening. The only thing that I skipped and tried to hide, as much as is possible ,was my own impression of her.
> 
> "Where is he now?", she asked a little hesitantly.
> 
> " Your 'Knight in the Shining Armour' is waiting outside the stall and by now must have bitten all his nails", I blurted out.
> 
> Her mouth opened ever so slightly and after a moment's pause , we both started laughing simultaneously. Both of us had imagined ,in our own way, a tall warrior in his Armour nervously biting his nails and waiting to be dragged into the audience of the Princess.
> 
> We were instantly connected. All those masks that we ordinarily wear to protect ourselves dropped. We were not laughing at Alamdar but at the 'Tragi- Comical' absurdity and fragility of human beings. In that instance our souls were bare to each other : two adults becoming soul mates , friends and partners in crime.
> 
> That laughter evaporated all the formality, all the pretenses and the tension was gone but now the devil in me was kicking me, egging me to, 'Go On'.
> 
> "Take the leap...forget Alamdar ,You will never meet her again.,.... you will never get the chance again".
> 
> MISSION ....Mission...Mission. ... the masks called honour, dignity , friendship and brotherhood shouted back at the devil ," Be gone , You devil...Be gone".
> 
> Suddenly, I wanted to detach myself from her magnetic pull, get far away from her presence, from the emotional vortex that I had landed into ; all the bravado gone. Conflicting signals were confusing me, the inner voice was dimming, going weak and meek. .. mission........mee... mee....
> 
> I was about to lose control of the situation ; I was about to enter a spin. The aura and the allure that she exuded was making me heady, the tentacles probing gently.
> 
> A cage was forming around me and I needed to break out and soon.
> 
> I didn't want Jacqueline Bisset , 'The Aphrodite ' , morphing into a Medusa.
> 
> Mission..Mission....Mission.... started to get louder.
> 
> I rose abruptly from my chair unsettling her. I stood tall over her ; both hands in my pockets as if to show my nonchalance.
> 
> "Should I send him IN?" , I asked rather mischievously while cocking my head towards the opening of the tent.
> 
> "No, no ..no please wait", she panicked but paused to weigh her options.
> 
> "Please tell him to meet me at the end", while gesturing in a circular motion at the stall.
> 
> Yes!!,Yes!!Yes !! ...Bulls Eye!, Mission Accomplished!, DCO.
> 
> I extended my hand and she shook it confidently , as if we were old friends.
> 
> "Good Bye Mademoiselle", I said cheerfully (sic).
> 
> And I walked out of her tent ; No 'Au revoir '.
> 
> Outside, our ' Sherdil Leader ' was a total nervous wreck.
> 
> "What happened?" , "Did you tell her about me?" , "Why was she laughing?",etc etc , so many questions from an expectant Alamdar.
> 
> Time to have fun with him….
> 
> I said that I too ,like him, was knocked out and too dazed to remember him. And that time had passed so fast that I couldn't discuss his infatuation with her.
> 
> He could have shot me. Despondency writ large over his handsome visage as if he had lost everything in a casino : a jilted lover.
> 
> A little later ,over a cup of tea, I told him that the deed had been done and now it was up to him to make or break it and wished him luck. He hugged me and lifted me off the ground with an unbelievable force. I can still feel the warmth and joy of that moment.
> 
> He would sometimes volunteer snippets of his budding romance but I , for some unfathomable reason , avoided to venture into that vortex again. I was afraid - a kind of premonition. I don't know what?
> 
> One day , as I was taking a leisurely walk with him, a walk which is essentially aimless, a walk in which two friends just feel happy to be in each other's company, when suddenly, I asked him this idiotic question , "Alamdar, what is it that you want in life?".
> 
> His answer stunned me.
> 
> I quote 'When I walk on the street ,people should point to me and say " there goes the best fighter pilot in the world " '.
> 
> Ever the spoiler, "And" , I interjected.
> 
> He thought for a moment and said "the best dressed man in the world".
> 
> How simple and how tough is THAAT for an aim in life.
> 
> While we were living through this most romantic and productive time of our life, a cataclysmic 'Force Majeure' struck with vengeance. ( Nazar Lag gaiee).
> 
> Flight Lieutenant Alamdar : Sherdil Leader.( Part 2)
> 
> Close to the graduation parade of the flight cadets, ‘The Sherdils' used to practice their aerobatic routine over the airfield , once all the regular training flying was down.
> 
> In 1978 , 'The Sherdils' used to fly a four shipper in 'Box or Diamond Formation' .
> 
> Flt Lt Alamdar Hussain Leader
> Flt Lt Shahid Nisar Right wingman
> Flt Lt Irfan Masum Left Wingman
> Flt Lt Tasneem Slot
> *Flt Lt Ansari flew as standby
> Every time they flew , I used to get a queasy feeling in my stomach. The wingmen were too close for comfort and to maintain the integrity of the box, the slot man had to fly barely a few feet behind the leader : literally sticking like glue. To fly so close , you had to have ice instead of blood in your veins : Icemen all of them, They were cool in their cockpits but we, the spectators on the ground , flinched every time they came down close to the ground.
> 
> I used to urge him , to ask his team to open up. And he always answered , that he had trained them well and had full confidence in his team's ability. His right hand , however ,had a different story to tell. Those of you who have played tennis would know that initially the pads of the fingers and the palm gets rough because of the force applied during a stroke: the same thing in a golf swing.
> 
> He would , sometimes, show his hand to me to prove , how hard he had to pull back particularly during the steep turns to counter the pressures created by the interaction of the aerodynamic forces of his tail plane and the canopy bubble of his slot man.
> 
> In such a ‘tight’ formation , there was no margin for error.
> 
> On that fateful day, I was playing tennis in the officers' Mess lawns, when I heard the whine of T-37 engines signaling the start of the usual practice runs on the runway. As the formation flew overhead we ,the tennis players , paused to look up. Even after thousands of hours of flying under the belt, one cannot resist this temptation.
> .
> Suddenly , the familiar sound of the engines disappeared and moments later , 'Flag Cars' were speeding towards the technical area gate to get to the runway. I dumped my racquet and ran towards the road. A terrible sense of foreboding and ‘Déjà vu’. As I reached the road , I saw only three aircraft on the initials of Runway 27 and my heart sank.
> One of the ' Sherdils ' had gone down ; One of my friends had gone down.
> 
> Prayers on my lips, I ran to the telephone to check the fate of the fourth aircraft from the ATC to be told that ' Sherdil Leader ' had crashed on the runway during the steep turn sequence.
> 
> I instinctively knew that Alamdar , my bosom buddy , was no more.
> 
> There was no chance of an ejection from that low an altitude.
> 
> No margin for error-----. Alamdar ...No margin ......Alamdaaaaaar....No.
> 
> That's what he wanted to be, ' the best' and in trying to be the best : he paid the ultimate price.
> 
> How the whole formation escaped the melee is another tale to be told by them. It could have be all four. It has happened before: a whole formation going into the ground while following their leader.
> 
> Alamdar had graduated from PAF Academy Risalpur on the 8th of October, 1972. The 'Sword of Honour' presented to him by Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto. ZAB became so emotional on seeing this beautiful specimen of a human being that he broke protocol, came down from the dais, and hugged him.
> 
> He crashed on 8th of October, 1978 at the same PAF Academy Risalpur at the age of 26 years.
> 
> May his soul rest in peace.
> 
> Post Script:
> 
> The Sherdil Aerobatics team, PAF Academy ,Rislapur ( 1977-1978):
> 
> Flt Lt Syed Alamdar Hussain 54th GD(P) Leader
> Flt Lt Irfan Masum 56th GD (P) Left Wingman
> Flt Lt Shahid Nisar 56th GD (P) Right Wingman
> Flt Lt Nazar Hussain 55th GD (P) Slot -1977
> Flt Lts Tasneem 57th GD (P) Slot 1978
> Flt Lt Ansari 56th GD(P) Standby
> 
> * Flt Lt Tasnim was in the slot , his canopy was damaged in the mid - air- collision and he barely escaped the same fate as Alamdar.
> 
> All of these young officers (Average age 25 - 26 years) were top professionals in their own right and all of them were friends. They are now senior citizens , some are now grandfathers, and maybe some are telling their grandchildren about how they lived their lives in the PAF. Tell them my friends , that Uncle Pervez Akhtar Khan bears testimony. Tell them how we lived and how some of us died.
> 
> Shaid Nisar rose to the rank of Air Marshal and has recently retired from service. He had the unique distinction of training a Jordanian Air Force Aerobatics team in a short span of 20 days . His wingmen were Sqn Ldr A Hameed Qadri from PAF, Captain Muhammad Al-Omari from Royal Jordanian Air Force and the slot, Captain Michael from the United States Air Force.
> 
> Sqn Ldr Qadri , who was Sqn Ldr Shahid Nisar’s wingman in Jordan was an ace F-16 pilot ,he met with a tragic end in the rank of Air Commodore. He was flying his last mission as Base Commander , PAF Base Mushshaf when his aircraft went down. He ejected but was too low for a safe ejection.
> 
> During the Afghan war , Sqn Ldr Qadri was asked to engaged 4 enemy aircraft that had violated the Pakistani Airspace, he shot two of them promptly. He could have chased and shot the other two without any problem but refrained from violating the Afghan Airspace.
> 
> These ' Rules of Engagement ' were NOT to be violated under any circumstances. Such is the discipline in the PAF. Icemen all of these guys. Now , how cool can you get!!
> 
> Irfan quit the service as a Wing Commander and now flies commercial jets in the Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Nazar too couldn't bear the stuffy desk job and quit to fly in the gulf as a commercial pilot.
> 
> Tasneem flies for Shaheen Airlines.
> 
> Ansari seems to have disappeared but I am sure he is alive and kicking some where.
> 
> Please Permit me to introduce Flt Lt Alamdar's other siblings in the service of the nation:
> 
> 1. Syed Sajjad Hussain, Pak Army ( Rtd Col)
> 
> 2. Syed Zulfiqar Hussain, Pak Army ( Rtd Col)
> 
> 3. Syed Qaisar Hussain, PAF, ( Rtd Air Marshal, Vice Chief of Air Staff)
> 
> 4. Syed Irshad Hussain, Pak Police ( Rtd Inspector General)
> 
> 5. Syed Alamdar Hussain, PAF ( Shaheed, Died in Air crash)
> 
> 6. Dr Syeda Zehra Hussain, ( Married to Brig Asad Kazim (Rtd Pak Army)
> 
> 7. Dr Syed Mujahid Hussain, Medical Doctor in Public Service.
> 
> This last of the siblings is the epitome of service and sacrifices that this family has made.
> 
> 8. Dr Syed Riaz Hussain....He had opened clinics from Chitral to Fata on self-help and volunteer basis.
> 
> Authors Notes:
> 
> Warriors are trained to take great risks and fighter pilots, 'The cutting edge' , are trained at a great cost to reduce that risk. They operate at the extremes and not just physically but also emotionally. The chances of burn out and attrition is very high if the quality of men in the cockpit is compromised. Even if the best technology is made available to them, one just cannot remain in the fighter cockpit unless there is an intense self - drive. It is not an ordinary job, it requires extra ordinary motivation. One cannot become and remain a fighter pilot by chance.
> 
> It goes to the credit of Pakistan Air Force that it keeps that flame burning : The desire to be the best, generation after generation.
> 
> PAF truly is a 'Symbol of Pride ' for the nation.
> 
> This short narrative of Alamdar symbolizes that spirit.
> 
> *ALAMDAR : The 'Flag Bearer ' lives through the young pilots of PAF.*



Did he died single?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

truthseeker2010 said:


> Did he died single?



Dear, Am not sure.... Although seeing the narration and his age, he might have died single.


----------



## fatman17

gunners in action - East Pakistan.

by December 1971, a total of 6 field artillery regiments were deployed under Eastern Command. 

in comparison, the 12 Division in the West alone had the same number of توپخانه regiments, manning the CFL from Kel to Kotli. https://t.co/hXCyXoBxVR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghessan

Joe Shearer said:


> A brilliant writer, with a laconic style all of his own, and a disillusioned view of life. He comes from yet another Pakistani family that was filled with military men; listing his siblings gives us an astonishing picture of the family.
> 
> Do your best to read the book; if you can't buy it, you can read its extracts in the link to Defence Journals that PanzerKiel has provided.
> 
> 
> 
> I found it bitter-sweet, and when I finished reading it, I had moist eyes. Those whom the Gods love die young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, chief; it was the fiftieth anniversary of the 65 war.
> 
> I was so amused by the way he sharply contradicts Haqqani.



many year back may be early 2000s i quote on PAKDEF Forum what Shuja Nawaz in his comment in the above video at 1:18:58 of China role in 65 war "by threatening India moving some forces and demanding x number of sheep and goat and other things that had been occupied... " 

people make fun of me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ghessan said:


> many year back may be early 2000s i quote on PAKDEF Forum what Shuja Nawaz in his comment in the above video at 1:18:58 of China role in 65 war "by threatening India moving some forces and demanding x number of sheep and goat and other things that had been occupied... "
> 
> people make fun of me.



I don't know why they do; it was factual. I remember the demonstrations, with people herding sheep and goats to as close to the Chinese Embassy as they were allowed, with various cheekily worded placards around the animals' necks.

Glad you saw the video. I don't entirely agree with it, but it has tremendous insight. I am waiting to read the book, which a Pakistani friend sent me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghessan

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't know why they do; it was factual. I remember the demonstrations, with people herding sheep and goats to as close to the Chinese Embassy as they were allowed, with various cheekily worded placards around the animals' necks.
> 
> Glad you saw the video. I don't entirely agree with it, but it has tremendous insight. I am waiting to read the book, which a Pakistani friend sent me.



thanks, there were a lot of things that deserved to be addressed more precisely and clarification but were hostage in the hands of Haqqani although Shuja did well at some places. 

i would agree with panelists upon the two militaries being caught in British era mind set. Stephen Cohen words "great nations fight wars" and the details he gave later was worth listening and was a lesson for the two of our nations to think about. 

after 70 years we are still in infancy and yes nations built upon centuries when they shed their fear, inferiority complex, slave minds and we have a lot more to get rid of besides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Haqqani is a known Pakistan army hater and he being the moderator did not make sense to me but then it was the Hudson institute. Cohen in his earlier works on the Pakistan army was a fair critique but lately has lost that also. Shuja nawaz has written 2 books now on Pakistan and I find him to be balanced in his approach. I knew him personally in his earlier years when he was my senior at St. Marys in pindi, and he also had a career as a English newscaster for the government run PTV in those days. ran into him at Karachi airport a few years back, he didn't recognise me till I jogged his memory. We had a few laughs and he introduced me to his wife and daughter who is now working for CNN. Quite a family indeed. okay enough of my rant for the day. stay safe people.


Ghessan said:


> thanks, there were a lot of things that deserved to be addressed more precisely and clarification but were hostage in the hands of Haqqani although Shuja did well at some places.
> 
> i would agree with panelists upon the two militaries being caught in British era mind set. Stephen Cohen words "great nations fight wars" and the details he gave later was worth listening and was a lesson for the two of our nations to think about.
> 
> after 70 years we are still in infancy and yes nations built upon centuries when they shed their fear, inferiority complex, slave minds and we have a lot more to get rid of besides.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## araz

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't know why they do; it was factual. I remember the demonstrations, with people herding sheep and goats to as close to the Chinese Embassy as they were allowed, with various cheekily worded placards around the animals' necks.
> 
> Glad you saw the video. I don't entirely agree with it, but it has tremendous insight. I am waiting to read the book, which a Pakistani friend sent me.


Jo.
Were you one of the people who asked questions after the debate moderated by Hussain Haqqani?
A


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ghessan said:


> thanks, there were a lot of things that deserved to be addressed more precisely and clarification but were hostage in the hands of Haqqani although Shuja did well at some places.
> 
> i would agree with panelists upon the two militaries being caught in British era mind set. Stephen Cohen words "great nations fight wars" and the details he gave later was worth listening and was a lesson for the two of our nations to think about.
> 
> after 70 years we are still in infancy and yes nations built upon centuries when they shed their fear, inferiority complex, slave minds and we have a lot more to get rid of besides.



Couldn't add a word to your analysis. Or subtract one.



araz said:


> Jo.
> Were you one of the people who asked questions after the debate moderated by Hussain Haqqani?
> A



Sadly, no. There was an Inderjit Singh, but he was probably a Sardar. I would like to hear Shuja Nawaz again; he has it down pat on so many things.



fatman17 said:


> Haqqani is a known Pakistan army hater and he being the moderator did not make sense to me but then it was the Hudson institute. Cohen in his earlier works on the Pakistan army was a fair critique but lately has lost that also. Shuja nawaz has written 2 books now on Pakistan and I find him to be balanced in his approach. I knew him personally in his earlier years when he was my senior at St. Marys in pindi, and he also had a career as a English newscaster for the government run PTV in those days. ran into him at Karachi airport a few years back, he didn't recognise me till I jogged his memory. We had a few laughs and he introduced me to his wife and daughter who is now working for CNN. Quite a family indeed. okay enough of my rant for the day. stay safe people.



People know about Haqqani and discount his views (moderately; there are a number of people who have deep-seated fears about the Pakistan Army); his biases are known and hence harmless. I don't have the stature to comment on Cohen. I found Jack Wilson (is that the name?) fascinating, although he was obviously picking and choosing his words very carefully. It was nice to read about your encounter with Shuja Nawaz; you are much younger, Sir, than I had imagined, and good for you for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

this is c1956. 5th Punjab regt. my father 3rd from left next to Gen Ayub khan, next to him Col Niazi, later Gen Niazi of East Pakistan fame or shame, depending on your pov. back row extreme left Gohar Ayub, son of Gen Ayub khan, later a parliamentarian, 3rd from left, Asif Nawaz, later army chief who sadly passed away in mysterious circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Ghessan

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 641166
> 
> this is c1956. 5th Punjab regt. my father 3rd from left next to Gen Ayub khan, next to him Col Niazi, later Gen Niazi of East Pakistan fame or shame, depending on your pov. back row extreme left Gohar Ayub, son of Gen Ayub khan, later a parliamentarian, 3rd from left, Asif Nawaz, later army chief who sadly passed away in mysterious circumstances.



what a gem of a photo you have shared, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

This was Republic day parade, Lahore


Ghessan said:


> what a gem of a photo you have shared, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

PanzerKiel said:


> Col Staff of an Armored Division


Div Col staff usually make it to Maj Gen unless they mess up as Brig.
COS in Corps HQ are envisioned future Gens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> Div Col staff usually make it to Maj Gen unless they mess up as Brig.
> COS in Corps HQ are envisioned future Gens



Some days are long gone...
nowadays, if u do bad in your AFWC / NSWC, you go as Col Staff of a division.

COS of a Corps, yes, that is one of the top appointments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

11th Sept-1948. that fateful day in our short history when the Quaid-e-Azam passed away. officers wearing black arm bands on that day. Staff College, Quetta. my father, last row 2nd from left was DS teaching infantry tactics. story has it that the army did not have money for daily expenses so the staff would pool their meagre resources to buy pencils, pads, chalk, ink to run the courses.!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TsAr

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 641321
> 
> 11th Sept-1948. that fateful day in our short history when the Quaid-e-Azam passed away. officers wearing black arm bands on that day. Staff College, Quetta. my father, last row 2nd from left was DS teaching infantry tactics. story has it that the army did not have money for daily expenses so the staff would pool their meagre resources to buy pencils, pads, chalk, ink to run the courses.!


thank you sharing historic pics with us, mind sharing you fathers name?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Col. MMA BEG. retd after 71 war after 30 years of military service with British Indian army 42 - 47, 48 - 71 Pakistan army VCO / SSC.


TsAr said:


> thank you sharing historic pics with us, mind sharing you fathers name?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

PanzerKiel said:


> Some days are long gone...
> nowadays, if u do bad in your AFWC / NSWC, you go as Col Staff of a division.
> 
> COS of a Corps, yes, that is one of the top appointments.



I hope you make it to the stars! although you are already one but still sword on your shoulder won't look bad at all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

truthseeker2010 said:


> I hope you make it to the stars! although you are already one but still sword on your shoulder won't look bad at all!



Am aiming for something a lot higher than swords on shoulders....

.... InshaAllah...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HRK

PanzerKiel said:


> Am aiming for something a lot higher than swords on shoulders....
> 
> .... InshaAllah...


bhai mere Aziz humwatoono wala na ban jana .... baki khai hai ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TsAr

HRK said:


> bhai mere Aziz humwatoono wala na ban jana .... baki khai hai ....


Hahahaaaaa, this is what also came in my mind when I read @PanzerKiel statement...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

PanzerKiel said:


> Am aiming for something a lot higher than swords on shoulders....
> 
> .... InshaAllah...



You realise you just made a lot of people VERY nervous?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

TsAr said:


> Hahahaaaaa, this is what also came in my mind when I read @PanzerKiel statement...




However, on a serious note, giving your life for your country is the greatest achievement for me.... Much greater than these swords or other things..... What else a soldier can wish for....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HRK

PanzerKiel said:


> However, on a serious note, giving your life for your country is the greatest achievement for me.... Much greater than these swords or other things..... What else a soldier can wish for....


hope you have not taken the any offense of my light hearted comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

HRK said:


> hope you have not taken the any offense of my light hearted comment


Of course not..... Humor is part of our game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ace

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Ace
> View attachment 641593
> View attachment 641594


Dear Sargodhians

With deep regret this is to inform that Saiful Azam (147A) passed away at around 1300 hrs at Dhaka CMH today (14 June 2020).

Inna lillahe ........................................

May Allah rest his soul in peace.

Aman (390F)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

PanzerKiel said:


> However, on a serious note, giving your life for your country is the greatest achievement for me.... Much greater than these swords or other things..... What else a soldier can wish for....


I have to discuss something with you and I hope you dont mind. I have heard from a lot of servicemen that they want to give their life for their country. This is also a sentiment you have expressed here. I always worry that this statement is not right.
A muslim fights for Allah and his deen firstly and lastly. Islam only recognizes your sacrifice in those terms and not in terms of your country which is an alien term to islam. The other valid term is the protection of the muslim or downtrodden people. I fear that this concept alone may waste your effort and if only you say I want to lay down my life for Allah and his deen would it make your sacrifice so much more valuable in the eyes of Allah izza wa jal.
Rasool allah SAW was once invited to a brand new house which a Sahabi had built. He SAW asked him why there was a window in the room. The sahabi responded that it was for the air to come in to the room. Rasool Allah SAW said " if only you had said that it is for the adhaan to come to your ears it would have given you more hasanaat. Air coming into the room is a given. Point being made is the right neeyat for a cause.
Please excuse my intrusion and a thought which has bothered me for some time. I do not mean to offend anyone.
Kind regards
A

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PanzerKiel

araz said:


> I have to discuss something with you and I hope you dont mind. I have heard from a lot of servicemen that they want to give their life for their country. This is also a sentiment you have expressed here. I always worry that this statement is not right.
> A muslim fights for Allah and his deen firstly and lastly. Islam only recognizes your sacrifice in those terms and not in terms of your country which is an alien term to islam. The other valid term is the protection of the muslim or downtrodden people. I fear that this concept alone may waste your effort and if only you say I want to lay down my life for Allah and his deen would it make your sacrifice so much more valuable in the eyes of Allah izza wa jal.
> Rasool allah SAW was once invited to a brand new house which a Sahabi had built. He SAW asked him why there was a window in the room. The sahabi responded that it was for the air to come in to the room. Rasool Allah SAW said " if only you had said that it is for the adhaan to come to your ears it would have given you more hasanaat. Air coming into the room is a given. Point being made is the right neeyat for a cause.
> Please excuse my intrusion and a thought which has bothered me for some time. I do not mean to offend anyone.
> Kind regards
> A



Your intrusion is justified.

*A muslim fights for Allah and his deen firstly and lastly. Islam only recognizes your sacrifice in those terms and not in terms of your country which is an alien term to islam. The other valid term is the protection of the muslim or downtrodden people. I fear that this concept alone may waste your effort and if only you say I want to lay down my life for Allah and his deen would it make your sacrifice so much more valuable in the eyes of Allah izza wa jal.*

I am myself a believer of this.

With regards to my earlier post......its not that i WANT to give my life....it meant that i wont hesitate giving it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arsalan

@araz and @PanzerKiel while we are at this topic, may i also say something on it?

To me this "i want to give me life for my country" attitude is not the right one. I am sorry to say this but this is not even professional. This is not what the nation who pays for the training and equipment of the forces want. Yes, being willing to lay down your life for your country and religion is something we adore and respect a lot, however this being a goal is not acceptable. I find it frustrating when a pilot flying a 50 millions US$ plane when asked what is your wish in life says "to die for my country". THAT IS NOT WHAT YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO DO. You are trained and provided equipment to KILL for your country, to defend her. Yes i respect that he is willing to even give his life to achieve that but this is the order he should say it in. Skipping the first two thing and moving to the third one do not paints and bright picture. I also know that this is what the men actually mean but the way our guys say gets translated differently.

I am extremely sorry for these rude and harsh comments, this may hurt the people who are risking their lives to save ours but that is something i have always felt and wanted to say to the military men. I respect your willingness to give your own life for the country and religion but please do not make this a priority. The priority or the right order of saying this should be to defend the country even if it means giving ones life.



PanzerKiel said:


> With regards to my earlier post......its not that i WANT to give my life....it meant that i wont hesitate giving it.


YES!! THIS!
This is how it should be. This is how everyone need to say it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Arsalan said:


> The priority or the right order of saying this should be to defend the country even if it means giving ones life.



Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JPMM

Arsalan said:


> @araz and @PanzerKiel while we are at this topic, may i also say something on it?
> 
> To me this "i want to give me life for my country" attitude is not the right one. I am sorry to say this but this is not even professional. This is not what the nation who pays for the training and equipment of the forces want. Yes, being willing to lay down your life for your country and religion is something we adore and respect a lot, however this being a goal is not acceptable. I find it frustrating when a pilot flying a 50 millions US$ plane when asked what is your wish in life says "to die for my country". THAT IS NOT WHAT YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO DO. You are trained and provided equipment to KILL for your country, to defend her. Yes i respect that he is willing to even give his life to achieve that but this is the order he should say it in. Skipping the first two thing and moving to the third one do not paints and bright picture. I also know that this is what the men actually mean but the way our guys say gets translated differently.
> 
> I am extremely sorry for these rude and harsh comments, this may hurt the people who are risking their lives to save ours but that is something i have always felt and wanted to say to the military men. I respect your willingness to give your own life for the country and religion but please do not make this a priority. The priority or the right order of saying this should be to defend the country even if it means giving ones life.
> 
> 
> YES!! THIS!
> This is how it should be. This is how everyone need to say it.


We sware "Estar sempre pronto a lutar, pela sua liberdade e independência, mesmo com o sacrifício da própria vida"
Trans - Always be ready to fight, for its freedom and independence, "even with the sacrifice of your own life"

This is a "state of mind", YES WE ARE, and I can tell you that we are allways ready to make others do the same. Its part of the military culture, its psicologic.
Sorry for this offtopic. Carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

PanzerKiel said:


> Your intrusion is justified.
> 
> *A muslim fights for Allah and his deen firstly and lastly. Islam only recognizes your sacrifice in those terms and not in terms of your country which is an alien term to islam. The other valid term is the protection of the muslim or downtrodden people. I fear that this concept alone may waste your effort and if only you say I want to lay down my life for Allah and his deen would it make your sacrifice so much more valuable in the eyes of Allah izza wa jal.*
> 
> I am myself a believer of this.
> 
> With regards to my earlier post......its not that i WANT to give my life....it meant that i wont hesitate giving it.



Hi,

I disagree---. Allah had not created us in a haphazard manner---. The Lord has not made us a protoplasm that we are without a substance---.

He has created us and kept us within small groups and then larger and then larger groups of same or similar ethnicity & race---. The Lord has given us property that we call land and given us ownership---

The Lord has created natural boundaries between different and multiple ethnic groups and given us different languages to speak---.

Language creates unity and is the causative agent of creating a nationhood---.

A soldier pledges allegiance to his nation to obey the order of his commander---.

No soldier takes allegiance of a haphazard world---. The allegiance is to the flag---to the soil---to his comrades---to his brethren---but not to Allah---but in the name of Allah---.

We die for our land---for our flag---and we honor the directive of the state if the nation sends us to do its bidding outside of our national boundaries---.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

MastanKhan said:


> A soldier pledges allegiance to his nation to obey the order of his commander---.
> 
> No soldier takes allegiance of a haphazard world---. The allegiance is to the flag---to the soil---to his comrades---to his brethren---but not to Allah---but in the name of Allah---.
> 
> We die for our land---for our flag---and we honor the directive of the state if the nation sends us to do its bidding outside of our national boundaries---.



You are right.


----------



## ghazi52

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I disagree---. Allah had not created us in a haphazard manner---. The Lord has not made us a protoplasm that we are without a substance---.
> 
> He has created us and kept us within small groups and then larger and then larger groups of same or similar ethnicity & race---. The Lord has given us property that we call land and given us ownership---
> 
> The Lord has created natural boundaries between different and multiple ethnic groups and given us different languages to speak---.
> 
> Language creates unity and is the causative agent of creating a nationhood---.
> 
> A soldier pledges allegiance to his nation to obey the order of his commander---.
> 
> No soldier takes allegiance of a haphazard world---. The allegiance is to the flag---to the soil---to his comrades---to his brethren---but not to Allah---but in the name of Allah---.
> 
> We die for our land---for our flag---and we honor the directive of the state if the nation sends us to do its bidding outside of our national boundaries---.



True.


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Vapnope said:


> I have been trying to get books of AO Mitha but no luck in Lahore. Would you please tell me where can i find his books?


I read the book in Karachi Gymkhana library. could not find it outside. Very informative piece i must say so.



PanzerKiel said:


> Pasting an excellent narrative by a colleague about the life and glamour in the PAF. In memory of our friends who are no longer with us.
> 
> Today, another Sherdil Leader, AVM Shahid Nisar left us. May he rest in peace.
> 
> This is the story of our young days in the PAF.
> 
> *Flight Lieutenant Alamdar : Sherdil Leader.*
> 
> 'Sherdil' , is the call sign of PAF Academy's aerobatics team and Flt Lt Alamdar was its leader between 1977 - 1978.
> 
> He was a very handsome man and not just physically: He was a hopeless romantic and not just about the woman of his dreams.
> 
> He was, an year senior to me in PAF College Sargodha but ended up six months ahead of me in the 54th GD (P) course. He was the 'Head boy' at Sargodha and in the final term ‘The Wing Under Officer’: the senior most Flight Cadet in the pecking order.
> 
> He wanted to be at the top of everything and worked very hard at it. He was one of the most 'Service Minded’ officers that I have had the privilege of knowing and befriending in the PAF. Despite all the laurels, he was humble. His extroversion was a facade that masked a deeply shy person. He was always dressed to kill: Never smoked or touched alcohol but happily joined us sinners in the bar, just to be with friends.
> 
> His family comes from Para Chinar, Kurram Agency of the tribal belt. His father, Col Syed Shabbir Hussain (commissioned 1941), was one of the pioneers and the first commandant of 'Okara Military Farms'. Alamdar had spent most of his pre- teens in military cantonment of the 60s that still retained the flavour, discipline and secular traditions of the British Indian Army. He was a scion of a distinguished family which has excelled in the service of their tribe and Pakistan.
> 
> He was the fifth amongst eight siblings: one of his elder brothers, Qaisar Hussain, too was a fighter pilot and who eventually rose to be the Vice Chief of Air Staff in the rank of Air Marshal.
> 
> In 1978, I was posted as an Instructor Pilot at PAF Academy. As a bachelor, I lived in, what PAF officers will immediately recognize, as the 'U' block of the Officers' Mess, Risalpur. As Sqn Ldr Qaisar was also posted there , Alamdar took up residence with his brother in one of the 'Bhoot Banglas ' adjacent to the Officers' Mess.
> 
> Our friendship blossomed after a rather intimate and romantic conspiracy. Now hold your imagination and read on.......
> 
> In the 70s, the military garrisons used to organize ' Melas or Fun Fairs' , ostensibly to raise money for troop welfare : A 2 to 3 day affair. One of the nearby garrisons had organized a Mela and Alamdar had been there on the first day.
> 
> The next day , early morning he came to my room and asked me to accompany him to the Mela. I refused as I was planning to finish a novel that weekend. I would have jumped for a fishing trip but not a bloody Mela. But the way he was pleading, I sensed something was in the air but he was reluctant to tell me what it was. I simply had to get to the bottom of it all.
> 
> "Come on sir, let it out ; What's going on?", coaxing him to open up.
> 
> He sat down in a chair as if to announce the end of the world. He told me, that the day before, he had seen the most beautiful girl in the whole wide world and he would like to see her again and get to know her. Now that was vintage Alamdar : The best and the most in the world.
> 
> I laughed and told him that the probability of seeing this beauty was 'NIL, Zilch, Zerrrro'. Why would anyone waste two straight days in a stupid Mela with the roughish louts chasing her around the whole time? The dialogue between two Flt Lt friends went something like this:
> 
> "No..no , She is there, I am sure she is", Alamdar said convincingly.
> 
> Puzzled , I asked him , "How the hell do you know that?"
> 
> " Yaar, She is running one of the stalls".
> 
> "OK , So did you speak to her?"
> 
> "NO" , came back the shy reply.
> 
> "Why not , after all ,she is there to sell something and you could be the prospective customer", I pontificated. Now clearly, exasperated , he switched to Pashto.
> 
> "Akhtara , Poya sha kana, ( Try to understand). She is not selling something. She is a palmist".
> 
> "A palmist, C'mon, A PALMIST!!!!!!!!., you must be joking ! , She couldn't be....what should I say , not your class!", now I was scandalized.
> 
> "No...no, She is a volunteer ; she reads palms for a fee and donates the money for the welfare of the troops". he explained.
> 
> I understood someone educated with a talent and persuasive eloquence.
> 
> "So why didn't you show your hand to her and get her, to talk to you?", I tried to be extra smart.
> 
> "I did, but all the while that she was reading my palm, I was looking at her face and couldn't utter a single word. I was absolutely mesmerized. I didn’t know what to say to her. Yaar , didn't have the guts to start anything. And if I go again today, she will think of me as a bloody cheapster. I haven't slept a wink since then", etc etc.
> 
> "So I want you to go with me today and maybe figure out a way to get her attention for me", he ordered rather sheepishly ; after all ha was a course senior to me.
> 
> Words to that effect......
> 
> "Now you want me to be the messenger, the so called 'Razdan', is that it?", I asked rather naughtily.
> 
> "Ye , that's what I mean", an implied order.
> 
> "OK , what happens, if I also fall for this most beautiful girl in the world and become a 'Raqeeb?", I challenged him.
> 
> "I Will killlllllll you", he said lovingly.
> 
> "Chal na yaar, dost nahin hai tu", now he started pleading.
> 
> His innocent threats and pleading aside , now , I was also curious as to what kind of a mythical creature had tongue tied our handsome 'Sherdil Leader' ; our 'Sword of Honour' winner ; our 'Head Boy'. I decided to see this Serene, this 'Queen Sheeba' for myself.
> 
> A quick shower ; into my casuals and off to the Mela.
> 
> Alamdar led me to a simple stall outside of which was a line of about 12 to 15 people: mostly young officers from the garrison and a sprinkling of women. Alamdar pushed me into the line and got behind me. I had still not figured out , how to convey my friend's desire to her and the line ahead was getting shorter at a decent pace I had yet to set my eyes on the 'Femme Fatale'.
> 
> When I reached the opening of the tent, I saw her and held my breath.
> 
> OMG .....Jacqueline Bisset!
> 
> Couldn't be! .... Not possible!
> 
> Yes , a Jacqueline Bisset in her prime but a Pakistani version : the same grace, poise, elegance and stunning beauty.
> 
> Kill No 2 against Pakistan Air Force : 2nd pilot down.
> 
> May day..May day...May day.
> 
> Time was running out as I saw this young officer bobbing his head up and down as if she were Cherio herself. Soon it would be my turn. I had to get hold of myself and accomplish my mission but what to do or say : the same dilemma that my friend had faced.
> 
> 'Ye aalam shauq ka , Bola na jai' ; ' Ye but hai ya khuda , Bola na jai'.
> 
> Mission...Mission.... Mission.
> 
> ' STOP dreaming ...Wake Up and Focus' , an inner voice ordered me.
> 
> When in doubt, go for the direct and frontal assault. Unnerve her, challenge her, shock her, surprise her, ambush her ; ye ... ye , it's easier said then done.
> 
> But HOW?
> 
> As I sat down infront of her, she barely looked up when I put my palm in front of her. She started rattling out things like technical, practical, long life etc etc in a very well worded format.
> 
> Time to move...
> 
> "What about ' Love & Romance in my life?' " , I enquired innocently.
> 
> This time she looked up with a bit of trepidation. She bent down and feigned as if looking closely for my love line or whatever. I also bent forward , and in a whispering tone, told her that I didn't believe in the mumbo jumbo that she was telling me but there was a definite purpose why I was there.
> 
> "And what IS that?", she asked softly but firmly.
> 
> To establish some credibility and gain some time and confidence, I introduced myself and asked her permission to speak frankly , but before she could make up her mind and without waiting for a formal response , I introduced Alamdar in absentia.
> 
> I tried to describe things like physical attributes and personality as accurately as possible in the short time available. I told her everything that had transpired between me and Alamdar since that morning : everything as best as I could , including his love smitten state.
> 
> She remained impassive and impervious through it all as if she had heard that music before ; the poise. The only thing that I could discern was that she did recollect him : our Romeo had made an impression after all.
> 
> Now that was an opening. The only thing that I skipped and tried to hide, as much as is possible ,was my own impression of her.
> 
> "Where is he now?", she asked a little hesitantly.
> 
> " Your 'Knight in the Shining Armour' is waiting outside the stall and by now must have bitten all his nails", I blurted out.
> 
> Her mouth opened ever so slightly and after a moment's pause , we both started laughing simultaneously. Both of us had imagined ,in our own way, a tall warrior in his Armour nervously biting his nails and waiting to be dragged into the audience of the Princess.
> 
> We were instantly connected. All those masks that we ordinarily wear to protect ourselves dropped. We were not laughing at Alamdar but at the 'Tragi- Comical' absurdity and fragility of human beings. In that instance our souls were bare to each other : two adults becoming soul mates , friends and partners in crime.
> 
> That laughter evaporated all the formality, all the pretenses and the tension was gone but now the devil in me was kicking me, egging me to, 'Go On'.
> 
> "Take the leap...forget Alamdar ,You will never meet her again.,.... you will never get the chance again".
> 
> MISSION ....Mission...Mission. ... the masks called honour, dignity , friendship and brotherhood shouted back at the devil ," Be gone , You devil...Be gone".
> 
> Suddenly, I wanted to detach myself from her magnetic pull, get far away from her presence, from the emotional vortex that I had landed into ; all the bravado gone. Conflicting signals were confusing me, the inner voice was dimming, going weak and meek. .. mission........mee... mee....
> 
> I was about to lose control of the situation ; I was about to enter a spin. The aura and the allure that she exuded was making me heady, the tentacles probing gently.
> 
> A cage was forming around me and I needed to break out and soon.
> 
> I didn't want Jacqueline Bisset , 'The Aphrodite ' , morphing into a Medusa.
> 
> Mission..Mission....Mission.... started to get louder.
> 
> I rose abruptly from my chair unsettling her. I stood tall over her ; both hands in my pockets as if to show my nonchalance.
> 
> "Should I send him IN?" , I asked rather mischievously while cocking my head towards the opening of the tent.
> 
> "No, no ..no please wait", she panicked but paused to weigh her options.
> 
> "Please tell him to meet me at the end", while gesturing in a circular motion at the stall.
> 
> Yes!!,Yes!!Yes !! ...Bulls Eye!, Mission Accomplished!, DCO.
> 
> I extended my hand and she shook it confidently , as if we were old friends.
> 
> "Good Bye Mademoiselle", I said cheerfully (sic).
> 
> And I walked out of her tent ; No 'Au revoir '.
> 
> Outside, our ' Sherdil Leader ' was a total nervous wreck.
> 
> "What happened?" , "Did you tell her about me?" , "Why was she laughing?",etc etc , so many questions from an expectant Alamdar.
> 
> Time to have fun with him….
> 
> I said that I too ,like him, was knocked out and too dazed to remember him. And that time had passed so fast that I couldn't discuss his infatuation with her.
> 
> He could have shot me. Despondency writ large over his handsome visage as if he had lost everything in a casino : a jilted lover.
> 
> A little later ,over a cup of tea, I told him that the deed had been done and now it was up to him to make or break it and wished him luck. He hugged me and lifted me off the ground with an unbelievable force. I can still feel the warmth and joy of that moment.
> 
> He would sometimes volunteer snippets of his budding romance but I , for some unfathomable reason , avoided to venture into that vortex again. I was afraid - a kind of premonition. I don't know what?
> 
> One day , as I was taking a leisurely walk with him, a walk which is essentially aimless, a walk in which two friends just feel happy to be in each other's company, when suddenly, I asked him this idiotic question , "Alamdar, what is it that you want in life?".
> 
> His answer stunned me.
> 
> I quote 'When I walk on the street ,people should point to me and say " there goes the best fighter pilot in the world " '.
> 
> Ever the spoiler, "And" , I interjected.
> 
> He thought for a moment and said "the best dressed man in the world".
> 
> How simple and how tough is THAAT for an aim in life.
> 
> While we were living through this most romantic and productive time of our life, a cataclysmic 'Force Majeure' struck with vengeance. ( Nazar Lag gaiee).
> 
> Flight Lieutenant Alamdar : Sherdil Leader.( Part 2)
> 
> Close to the graduation parade of the flight cadets, ‘The Sherdils' used to practice their aerobatic routine over the airfield , once all the regular training flying was down.
> 
> In 1978 , 'The Sherdils' used to fly a four shipper in 'Box or Diamond Formation' .
> 
> Flt Lt Alamdar Hussain Leader
> Flt Lt Shahid Nisar Right wingman
> Flt Lt Irfan Masum Left Wingman
> Flt Lt Tasneem Slot
> *Flt Lt Ansari flew as standby
> Every time they flew , I used to get a queasy feeling in my stomach. The wingmen were too close for comfort and to maintain the integrity of the box, the slot man had to fly barely a few feet behind the leader : literally sticking like glue. To fly so close , you had to have ice instead of blood in your veins : Icemen all of them, They were cool in their cockpits but we, the spectators on the ground , flinched every time they came down close to the ground.
> 
> I used to urge him , to ask his team to open up. And he always answered , that he had trained them well and had full confidence in his team's ability. His right hand , however ,had a different story to tell. Those of you who have played tennis would know that initially the pads of the fingers and the palm gets rough because of the force applied during a stroke: the same thing in a golf swing.
> 
> He would , sometimes, show his hand to me to prove , how hard he had to pull back particularly during the steep turns to counter the pressures created by the interaction of the aerodynamic forces of his tail plane and the canopy bubble of his slot man.
> 
> In such a ‘tight’ formation , there was no margin for error.
> 
> On that fateful day, I was playing tennis in the officers' Mess lawns, when I heard the whine of T-37 engines signaling the start of the usual practice runs on the runway. As the formation flew overhead we ,the tennis players , paused to look up. Even after thousands of hours of flying under the belt, one cannot resist this temptation.
> .
> Suddenly , the familiar sound of the engines disappeared and moments later , 'Flag Cars' were speeding towards the technical area gate to get to the runway. I dumped my racquet and ran towards the road. A terrible sense of foreboding and ‘Déjà vu’. As I reached the road , I saw only three aircraft on the initials of Runway 27 and my heart sank.
> One of the ' Sherdils ' had gone down ; One of my friends had gone down.
> 
> Prayers on my lips, I ran to the telephone to check the fate of the fourth aircraft from the ATC to be told that ' Sherdil Leader ' had crashed on the runway during the steep turn sequence.
> 
> I instinctively knew that Alamdar , my bosom buddy , was no more.
> 
> There was no chance of an ejection from that low an altitude.
> 
> No margin for error-----. Alamdar ...No margin ......Alamdaaaaaar....No.
> 
> That's what he wanted to be, ' the best' and in trying to be the best : he paid the ultimate price.
> 
> How the whole formation escaped the melee is another tale to be told by them. It could have be all four. It has happened before: a whole formation going into the ground while following their leader.
> 
> Alamdar had graduated from PAF Academy Risalpur on the 8th of October, 1972. The 'Sword of Honour' presented to him by Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto. ZAB became so emotional on seeing this beautiful specimen of a human being that he broke protocol, came down from the dais, and hugged him.
> 
> He crashed on 8th of October, 1978 at the same PAF Academy Risalpur at the age of 26 years.
> 
> May his soul rest in peace.
> 
> Post Script:
> 
> The Sherdil Aerobatics team, PAF Academy ,Rislapur ( 1977-1978):
> 
> Flt Lt Syed Alamdar Hussain 54th GD(P) Leader
> Flt Lt Irfan Masum 56th GD (P) Left Wingman
> Flt Lt Shahid Nisar 56th GD (P) Right Wingman
> Flt Lt Nazar Hussain 55th GD (P) Slot -1977
> Flt Lts Tasneem 57th GD (P) Slot 1978
> Flt Lt Ansari 56th GD(P) Standby
> 
> * Flt Lt Tasnim was in the slot , his canopy was damaged in the mid - air- collision and he barely escaped the same fate as Alamdar.
> 
> All of these young officers (Average age 25 - 26 years) were top professionals in their own right and all of them were friends. They are now senior citizens , some are now grandfathers, and maybe some are telling their grandchildren about how they lived their lives in the PAF. Tell them my friends , that Uncle Pervez Akhtar Khan bears testimony. Tell them how we lived and how some of us died.
> 
> Shaid Nisar rose to the rank of Air Marshal and has recently retired from service. He had the unique distinction of training a Jordanian Air Force Aerobatics team in a short span of 20 days . His wingmen were Sqn Ldr A Hameed Qadri from PAF, Captain Muhammad Al-Omari from Royal Jordanian Air Force and the slot, Captain Michael from the United States Air Force.
> 
> Sqn Ldr Qadri , who was Sqn Ldr Shahid Nisar’s wingman in Jordan was an ace F-16 pilot ,he met with a tragic end in the rank of Air Commodore. He was flying his last mission as Base Commander , PAF Base Mushshaf when his aircraft went down. He ejected but was too low for a safe ejection.
> 
> During the Afghan war , Sqn Ldr Qadri was asked to engaged 4 enemy aircraft that had violated the Pakistani Airspace, he shot two of them promptly. He could have chased and shot the other two without any problem but refrained from violating the Afghan Airspace.
> 
> These ' Rules of Engagement ' were NOT to be violated under any circumstances. Such is the discipline in the PAF. Icemen all of these guys. Now , how cool can you get!!
> 
> Irfan quit the service as a Wing Commander and now flies commercial jets in the Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Nazar too couldn't bear the stuffy desk job and quit to fly in the gulf as a commercial pilot.
> 
> Tasneem flies for Shaheen Airlines.
> 
> Ansari seems to have disappeared but I am sure he is alive and kicking some where.
> 
> Please Permit me to introduce Flt Lt Alamdar's other siblings in the service of the nation:
> 
> 1. Syed Sajjad Hussain, Pak Army ( Rtd Col)
> 
> 2. Syed Zulfiqar Hussain, Pak Army ( Rtd Col)
> 
> 3. Syed Qaisar Hussain, PAF, ( Rtd Air Marshal, Vice Chief of Air Staff)
> 
> 4. Syed Irshad Hussain, Pak Police ( Rtd Inspector General)
> 
> 5. Syed Alamdar Hussain, PAF ( Shaheed, Died in Air crash)
> 
> 6. Dr Syeda Zehra Hussain, ( Married to Brig Asad Kazim (Rtd Pak Army)
> 
> 7. Dr Syed Mujahid Hussain, Medical Doctor in Public Service.
> 
> This last of the siblings is the epitome of service and sacrifices that this family has made.
> 
> 8. Dr Syed Riaz Hussain....He had opened clinics from Chitral to Fata on self-help and volunteer basis.
> 
> Authors Notes:
> 
> Warriors are trained to take great risks and fighter pilots, 'The cutting edge' , are trained at a great cost to reduce that risk. They operate at the extremes and not just physically but also emotionally. The chances of burn out and attrition is very high if the quality of men in the cockpit is compromised. Even if the best technology is made available to them, one just cannot remain in the fighter cockpit unless there is an intense self - drive. It is not an ordinary job, it requires extra ordinary motivation. One cannot become and remain a fighter pilot by chance.
> 
> It goes to the credit of Pakistan Air Force that it keeps that flame burning : The desire to be the best, generation after generation.
> 
> PAF truly is a 'Symbol of Pride ' for the nation.
> 
> This short narrative of Alamdar symbolizes that spirit.
> 
> *ALAMDAR : The 'Flag Bearer ' lives through the young pilots of PAF.*


thank so very much for sharing. A beautifully written piece. Alas they die so young!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

This is a 373 page pdf on East Pakistan 1971 written by LtC Nazir Ahmed, who was taken POW, one of the rare occasions a officer has written about the events that shook our country. Not many POWs have done that.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

From my personal vault on this father's day. Love you pops!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
25


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> From my personal vault on this father's day. Love you pops!
> View attachment 643417
> View attachment 643418
> View attachment 643419
> View attachment 643420
> View attachment 643421
> View attachment 643422
> View attachment 643423
> View attachment 643424



Marvelous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

PanzerKiel said:


> Marvelous.


He was a very gracious and loving person. RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor

fatman17 said:


> From my personal vault on this father's day. Love you pops!
> View attachment 643417
> View attachment 643418
> View attachment 643419
> View attachment 643420
> View attachment 643421
> View attachment 643422
> View attachment 643423
> View attachment 643424


Very nice pictures....

My grandfather was also captain during partition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Awesome vintage photos. 

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> He was a very gracious and loving person. RIP


May Allah grant him jannah al firdaus.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghessan

fatman17 said:


> From my personal vault on this father's day. Love you pops!
> View attachment 643417
> View attachment 643418
> View attachment 643419
> View attachment 643420
> View attachment 643421
> View attachment 643422
> View attachment 643423
> View attachment 643424



thanks for this good addition to the vault. 
people do serve this country right for the sole purpose of serving hence many a unsung heroes.
my dad was fifteen at the time of partition, refused to migrate with family, stay and served helping people in migration, later held as prisoner. 
he came to Pakistan after some years in prisoner exchange program, will share if i could find the picture of him with a army col. who pointed him out of the prisoners being so young to be one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Ghessan said:


> thanks for this good addition to the vault.
> people do serve this country right for the sole purpose of serving hence many a unsung heroes.
> my dad was fifteen at the time of partition, refused to migrate with family, stay and served helping people in migration, later held as prisoner.
> he came to Pakistan after some years in prisoner exchange program, will share if i could find the picture of him with a army col. who pointed him out of the prisoners being so young to be one.


Thanks for sharing. very brave of him indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix

PAF pilots evaluating Mirage 2000.

Wg Cmdr Amjad Javed, a seasoned F-16 pilot is seen piloting Mirage 2000's in the late '80s.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fatman17

Kickback allegations ruined this deal. 40 X 60m per copy was a expensive deal.


airomerix said:


> PAF pilots evaluating Mirage 2000.
> 
> Wg Cmdr Amjad Javed, a seasoned F-16 pilot is seen piloting Mirage 2000's in the late '80s.
> 
> View attachment 643946
> View attachment 643947
> View attachment 643948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Flight Lieutenant Afzal Jamal Siddiqui
Sitara-e-Basalat
23 Sqn "Talons"
8 December 1971

died in a tragic 'blue-on-blue' incident when his F-6 was downed by his squadron commander during a chase of bandit Su-7s, near Faisalabad. https://t.co/BxcvUKxwqL

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fatman17

Somewhere in E.Pak now Bangladesh 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

In this photograph, Jacqueline Kennedy, former first lady of the United States of America, hugs Captain M.M. Salehjee after she travelled in a Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) flight to London in 1962. She was so impressed with the quality of cuisine, in-flight service and the professionalism of the crew that when asked how was her flight, she endorsed PIA’s slogan by simply replying, “Great people to fly with.” This slogan was given to PIA by Omar Kureishi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

circa 1996-97

a Captain of the 13 Lancers - part of the UNTAES, interacts with locals in former Yugoslavia (Slavonia). https://t.co/Q7uOHyEqf0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

fatman17 said:


> Kickback allegations ruined this deal. 40 X 60m per copy was a expensive deal.


Wasnt worth since french would have refused any upgrades now


----------



## fatman17

Bhutto with Army Aviators - 1972. https://t.co/hTVtvaZ8vh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

ziaulislam said:


> Wasnt worth since french would have refused any upgrades now



French would not have done that---.


----------



## fatman17

Ist Punjab Regiment, officers list. My father's name is included.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

martyrs' memorial - operation koh-e-paima. https://t.co/nAw7vUIr46

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Ist Punjab Regiment, officers list. My father's name is included.
> View attachment 646231


Red dot

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Air Marshal Nur Khan commanding #PIA's first Boeing 707. From a fledgling airline he transformed it into the envy of the world. Even took a bullet to take down a hijacker. The airline he loved destroyed by the greed of the Bhuttos & Sharifs.
(Pic Credits: History of PIA). https://t.co/vo5fDmaWN3

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## fatman17

Start of the panga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Salute to the armed forces was a tri series of stamps printed by government of Pakistan after the 65 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

PMA- Oct 1968
Sitting L to R: 
Captains Muhammad Afzal Khan, Shabir Sharif Shaheed (NH), Fazl e Qadir, 
Major Syed Riaz Jaffari 
Captains Rauf Ahmed Raja Nadir Pervez (SJ), Farooq Nawaz Janjua (SJ) https://t.co/BUuP2CB3KW

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Pakistani pilot's union runs like a mafia I hear. These people won't shy away from organizing deliberate crashes if it means getting their way.

Much like the Teamsters Union under J. Hoffa. He used to work very closely with the various mafias. Sicilian mafia in particular.


fatman17 said:


> Start of the panga
> View attachment 647093

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Today is 21st Shahadat Anniversary of Capt Karnal Sher Khan Shaheed https://t.co/Tor5bsjie9

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Nishan e Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

MM ALAM, SJ with Bar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aamir Hussain

People seldom pause to think how difficult it is to face certain death. They seldom can imagine the courage, dedication and sense of duty that one has to have to stare death in its face!! One can not fathom what selflessness and the kind of sense of honor would have prodded him to forget about his family, his life, his existence and all that a person holds dear and go embrace certain death.

Words are not enough to appreciate, and acknowledge his sacrifice. Alone, in the harsh mountains, with one thought in his mind, surely better men would have turned back. He alone stood fast and made this nation eternally grateful to him!!!

My salute to him, and to his parents... those who inculcated this sense of love for his country and the spirit of sacrifice. 

He gave his today so we all can have a tomorrow. Farewell, Captain......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Nishan e Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Democracy is the best revenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Lalak Jan NH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

The Hero's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas Shaheed, NH

He was born on 17 February 1951. He was commissioned as a pilot in Pakistan Air Force in 1971. On 20 August 1971 Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas was to takeoff on a routine training flight when his Instructor Pilot forced him from the... (1) https://t.co/LfFmkGMNUW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

rear cockpit, seized control of the aircraft and took off. When Rashid Minhas realized that the absconding pilot was heading towards India, he tried to regain control of the plane but was unable to do so. (2)


fatman17 said:


> Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas Shaheed, NH
> 
> He was born on 17 February 1951. He was commissioned as a pilot in Pakistan Air Force in 1971. On 20 August 1971 Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas was to takeoff on a routine training flight when his Instructor Pilot forced him from the... (1) https://t.co/LfFmkGMNUW
> View attachment 648984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Knowing that it meant certain death, he damaged the controls and forced the aircraft to crash thirty-two miles short of the border.(3) 

#OurMartyrsOurHeroes #OurMartyrsOurPride #ISPR #PakistanArmy


fatman17 said:


> rear cockpit, seized control of the aircraft and took off. When Rashid Minhas realized that the absconding pilot was heading towards India, he tried to regain control of the plane but was unable to do so. (2)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Today Shahadaat Aniversary of a Shaheed Hero of #PakistanArmy & SSG . 

Lt Col Haroon Islam embraced Shahadat on 7-7-7 ( 7 July 2007)during Lal Masjid Ops.
He was awarded with second highest award Hilal e Jurat. 

My close friend & Coursemate.
#tuesdayvibes 
#MadeInPakistan https://t.co/B00ockp96N

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

circa September 1965

an 8 Baloch JCO is pictured holding a captured 7.62mm SLR in the aftermath of combat in Chhamb-Jaurian; the unit had spearheaded the Pakistani advance in the audacious Operation Grandslam. 

the photographer is a young Captain Taimoor Ali. https://t.co/XwR4IQwZNE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> circa September 1965
> 
> an 8 Baloch JCO is pictured holding a captured 7.62mm SLR in the aftermath of combat in Chhamb-Jaurian; the unit had spearheaded the Pakistani advance in the audacious Operation Grandslam.
> 
> the photographer is a young Captain Taimoor Ali. https://t.co/XwR4IQwZNE
> View attachment 649228


As fate would have it, Major Taimoor Ali, serving as a company commander with 39 Baloch in the East, deployed in general area Feni-Chaudagram, would go missing believed killed in action with effect from 11 December 1971 - a fate shared by many more, who rest far away from home. https://t.co/lXGY4aUJAI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aliyusuf

fatman17 said:


> The Hero's
> View attachment 648867
> View attachment 648868


Isn't the second pic is that of Major Ziauddin Abbasi shaheed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cuirassier

aliyusuf said:


> Isn't the second pic is that of Major Ziauddin Abbasi shaheed?


Oui

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

^
*The Days of Officers and Gentlemen!*

Just after the 1965 War, AM Nur Khan sent his plane to pick up AM Arjan Singh (Indian Air Chief) and fly him to Air Force House Peshawar for afternoon tea and dinner! 

He also invited their common teacher Mr. Catchpole who was mediator at the dinner table while they argued over the war. *Days of simplicity, austerity and pure professionalism.*
^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

1965 Indo-Pak War; Enemy's Views.

For all who think in their infinite wisdom, that Our Army cannot justify its proclaimed achievements in 1965 War; here are excerpts of an Indian writer R. D. Pradhan which uncovers the details of what actually happened on the Indian side, thereby, giving very clearly and emphatically the true and unbiased dimension of 'WHAT OUR HEROES ACHIEVED FOR THEIR MOTHERLAND DURING THE 1965 WAR'

PAKISTAN ARMY COULD BE AT THE GATES OF DELHI IN SEPT1965? AN INDIAN BOOK

"...a major battle the west of the Beas would end in the destruction of the Indian Army and thereafter, allow the enemy (Pakistani) forces to push to the gates of Delhi without much resistance."

1965 WAR-The Inside Story by R.D. Pradhan 

As Pakistanis honor the memory of their 1965 War heroes on Defense of Pakistan Day today, let us review some snippets of how the war looked from the other side.

R.D. Pradhan and General Harbakhsh Singh were both insiders who participated in the 1965 India-Pakistan war. While Pradhan was a civilian working for Indian Defense Minister Y.B. Chavan, General Harbakhash Singh was commanding Indian troops on the front-lines. Both have written books drawing upon their first-hand knowledge of how the war started, unfolded and ended in September, 1965. 

In Chapter 8 titled "Of Cowardice and Panic" of his book "1965 War-The Inside Story", R.D. Pradhan describes the cowardice of Maj. Gen. Niranjan Prasad, the Indian general commanding officer in Lahore sector. When Pakistan Defense Forces counter-attacked the intruding Indian military and the general was fired upon on Sept 6, 1965, he "ran away". Here's an excerpt:

"On learning that, Lt. Gen. Harbakash Singh and the corps commander drove in a Jonga (Nissan P60 Jeep) to the battlefront, Army commander found that the enemy (PAF) air attack had created a havoc on G.T. Road. (Indian) Vehicles were burning and several vehicles of 15 Division abandoned on the road, the drivers having run away, leaving some of the engines still running. 

Maj. Gen. Niranjan Prasad was hiding in a recently irrigated sugar cane field. As described by Harabakash Singh: "He (Prasad) came out to receive us, with his boots covered with wet mud. He had no head cover, nor was he wearing any badges of his rank. He had stubble on his face, not having shaved." Seeing him in such a stage, Harbakhash Singh asked him: "Whether he was the General Officer commanding a division or a coolie? Why had he removed badges of rank and not shaved? 
Niranjan Prasad had no answer." 

Chapter 12 of Pradhan's book is titled "Retreat to Beas" in which there is detailed discussion of Indian COAS's proposal for the Indian Army to retreat behind Beas in the face of Pakistan's fierce counter-attacks after India's attempted incursion in Lahore.

Pradhan argues in this chapter that during the 1965 war with Pakistan, Indian COAS General Chaudhuri feared that "a major battle the west of the Beas would end in the destruction of the Indian Army and thereafter allow the enemy (Pakistani) forces to push to the gates of Delhi without much resistance".

Pradhan's book contains many different entries by Indian Defense Minister Y.B. Chavan. A Sept 9, 1965 entry reads: 

Had a very hard day on all fronts. Very fierce counter-attacks mounted and we are required to withdraw in Kasur area. COAS was somewhat uncertain of himself. I suggested to him that he should go in forward areas so that he will be in touch of realities. He said he would go next day.

In Line of Duty: A Soldier Remembers, according to Shekhar Gupta, the editor of Indian Express, Lt Gen Harbakhsh Singh reveals that not only "did Gen Chowdhury play a very small role in the entire campaign, he was so nervous as to be on the verge of losing half of Punjab to Pakistan, including the city of Amritsar. Harbakhsh describes, in clinical detail, how our own offensive in the Lahore sector had come unhinged. 

The general commanding the division on Ichchogil canal ( BRB Canal) fled in panic, leaving his jeep, its wireless running and the briefcase containing sensitive documents that were then routinely read on Radio Pakistan during the war. Singh wanted to court martial him, Chowdhury let him get away with resignation". 

According to Shekhar Gupta, Harbkhash Singh recounts that a bigger disaster struck a bit to the south where the other division cracked up in assault, just as it encountered a bit of resistance. Several infantry battalions, short on battle inoculation, deserted and Singh gives a hair-raising account – and confirmation of a long-debated rumor – that Chowdhury panicked so badly he ordered him to withdraw to a new defensive line behind the Beas, thereby conceding half of Punjab to Pakistan. 

Singh describes the conversation with Chowdhury at Ambala where he refused to carry out the order, asking his chief to either put it down in writing or visit the front and take charge of the battle.

Beyond the Indian insiders quoted above, here is how several non-Pakistani journalists have covered the war: 

The London Daily Mirror reported in 1965:

"There is a smell of death in the burning Pakistan sun. For it was here that India's attacking forces came to a dead stop.

"During the night they threw in every reinforcement they could find. But wave after wave of attacks were repulsed by the Pakistanis"

"India", said the London Daily Times, "is being soundly beaten by a nation which is outnumbered by four and a half to one in population and three to one in size of armed forces."

In Times reporter Louis Karrar wrote:

"Who can defeat a nation which knows how to play hide and seek with death".

USA - Aviation week - December 1968 issue:

"For the PAF, the 1965 war was as climatic as the Israeli victory over the Arabs in 1967. A further similarity was that Indian air power had an approximately 5:1 numerical superiority at the start of the conflict. Unlike the Middle East conflict, the Pakistani air victory was achieved to a large degree by air-to-air combat rather than on ground. But it was as absolute as that attained by Israel.

India was the first to accept UN sponsored ceasefire (page 100 of RD Pradhan's book) followed by Pakistan which brought the war to an end on Sept 22, 1965. As the ceasefire took effect, Indian Defense Y.B. Chavan wrote in his diary as follows:

"The ball is now in the political court again--where it should be--and not in the military one. I hope we have the vision and courage to (our) political leadership."

Alas, the core issue of Kashmir still remains unresolved 48 years since Mr. Chavan wrote his words of wisdom.

Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> ^
> *The Days of Officers and Gentlemen!*
> 
> Just after the 1965 War, AM Nur Khan sent his plane to pick up AM Arjan Singh (Indian Air Chief) and fly him to Air Force House Peshawar for afternoon tea and dinner!
> 
> He also invited their common teacher Mr. Catchpole who was mediator at the dinner table while they argued over the war. *Days of simplicity, austerity and pure professionalism.*
> ^


Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

A NOSTALGIC PHOTO.
Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah visited PMA, Kakul, in 1948, while 1st PMA Long Course was under training there.
GC Aziz Bhatti (later got Nishan-e-Haider in 1965 War) is sitting right in front of Mohtarma.
Photo Courtesy: Maj Zuha Saeed
.
@PoliticalGuru3 @Qrs94 @amnakm https://t.co/rV51226OgB

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

Gen Musharraf is received by LC Amjad Shabir, 12NLI (later Brig) under the shadow of Tiger Hills deep inside enemy territory - Feb 1999. Being briefed about 12 NLI plans. COAS held an “Ijtamah“ of the brave hearts - the glorious 12 NLI (unit of Capt Sher, NH & Hav Lalak Jan, NH) https://t.co/fBdnORNuuM

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fatman17

a Mi-8 transports an 105mm field gun in erstwhile East Pakistan. https://t.co/ErAGuV7De2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMRAAM

fatman17 said:


> Gen Musharraf is received by LC Amjad Shabir, 12NLI (later Brig) under the shadow of Tiger Hills deep inside enemy territory - Feb 1999. Being briefed about 12 NLI plans. COAS held an “Ijtamah“ of the brave hearts - the glorious 12 NLI (unit of Capt Sher, NH & Hav Lalak Jan, NH) https://t.co/fBdnORNuuM
> View attachment 650554
> View attachment 650555
> View attachment 650556
> View attachment 650557



Hard to find the likes of Musharraf again.


----------



## jaibi

Sir, would it be possible for us to use your gems for social media posts? I'm asking if we could do it as a singular thread or we may need to make more threads of each post? @WebMaster @Alpha Foxtrot and @Hachiman is that possible? 


fatman17 said:


> *Sayed Sajad Haider born Sayed Sajjad Haider*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1976 someone suggested I knock off one "J" and that would change my life.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that quite against my own convention of never believing in such superstitions. Well, I am glad I did because life changed for me dramatically!
> 
> 
> 
> The following is an introduction to my past, my present and my future. I hope in this you will find my transparency and humble presentation enticing enough to read “Flight of the Falcon”, an autobiography about my experiences and choices.
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Sargodha to noble parents; Sayed Fazal Shah, a respected doctor, and Rashida Begum, a full time mother and disciplinarian, dedicated to our good heeling. She found time to do quite bit of social work for the poor and suffering, especially Tuberculosis patients.
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in Quetta, amongst the fierce tribal culture of the Baluch and Pashtoons, such as the Bugtis, Marris, Kansis, Jogezais and Durranis.
> 
> 
> 
> My friends comprised of the tribal chief’s children and a smattering of Sikhs and Hindus. There was incredible cross-cultural harmony. Things were much simpler then.
> 
> 
> 
> Like any young growing boy, I had a dream; to grow up and make my parents' life comfortable after the WW II depression because of which there was a scarcity of essential products and necessities of life.
> 
> 
> 
> We lived off ration cards with which we were able to get sugar, flour, tea, eggs, cooking oil, petrol, Kerosene you name it. We didn't really feel the cold drift of War as mother made many sacrifices to keep us warm and well fed.
> 
> 
> 
> Once the WW II catastrophe was behind, my dream started taking shape. This dream found an expression when I first saw the Quaid-e-Azam, my idol. I sat in awe of him, 6 feet away from him at my old school in Quetta.
> 
> 
> 
> Together with my scrawny friend, we had carried the sofa upon which the Quaid sat. That is when the seed of becoming the defender of the nation became my obsession. The uniform I would attempt to acquire was also resolved when I saw some polished pilots at Café Stanley, a famous elitist hotspot in Quetta. With their hot rod, maverick attitude on their sleeves, there was something awesome about their demeanor.
> 
> 
> 
> The very next day I saw three Spitfires (WW11 Fighter aircraft) over head conducting a mock dog-fight. Now my dream had reached for the sky and I wanted nothing else in life than to become a pilot. The problem was that my father wanted me to become an engineer, somewhat Utopian considering my mediocre performance in studies.
> 
> 
> 
> The other was a serious emotional issue of my mother who absolutely refused to let me go for a perilous profession like flying. For her that was like courting death and disaster. It was a hard long battle till she let me go, not willingly but surely tearfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Between the ages of 14 and 18, I was a very mischievous kid, a constant worry for my anxious mother. I would try every trick, game and ruse; testing my endurance to the limit. That meant many small injuries and parental retribution, which came swiftly and was, at times, brutal. I didn't cower down after the searing pain from the punishments. Ostensibly, I had a nature and personality that sought constant challenge, fully cognizant of the consequences if caught.
> 
> 
> 
> I took a trip to Makran state to visit Pasni with a few friends who didn’t tell me how far and arduous the journey would be. That was to be my first night out of my home in my life and nearly cost me my life. I was rescued after 13 days. That story will be separately chronicled in my blog under “Death in the Makran Desert”.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon after, my quest to join the Air Force began in earnest. I was finally selected to join the 13th General Duties Pilot Course at the Royal Pakistan Academy. The prefix ‘Royal’ denoted Pakistan's dominion status as a former Colony. I was an average student and scraped through the course of one and a half year, commencing January 1952. But within months after getting my pilot's wings I blossomed to the top of my course where I had barely made the middle during the training period.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted to No.14 Squadron, I discovered that my flying talent was not short lived and confined to the Fighter Conversion school where I had suddenly catapulted to the top, only second to Sarfraz Rafiqui, a comrade who was an outstanding fighter pilot and was senselessly killed in 1965 war by an inexperienced Indian Air force (IAF) pilot, in a manner resembled by the death of German Red Baron, Major Richthofen during World War I.
> 
> 
> 
> While at the No.14 squadron, I acquired tremendous experience of operating from Miramshah, now the battle ground of the renegade pre-Islamic Taliban and Al-Qaeda. In 1953-54 we were operating against the renegade zealot Faqir of Ipi*, who was a Pakistan hater and had turned his guns against Pakistan from the retreating British, declaring Pakistan as a country of non-believers and heretics.
> 
> 
> 
> I was soon posted to the first Jet Squadron of RPAF. This was a great honour to fly the “Super-marine Attacker", a euphemism for a flying coffin, which proved a great asset when the PAF switched to the USAF Saber jet.
> 
> 
> 
> The F-86 was like a piece of cake to fly after the attacker. My life with the No.11 Attacker squadron will be elaborated in my book, “Flight of the Falcon”, which is due for release in the spring of ’09.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I am retired and living in Islamabad with my family and grand-children by my side who are all left with my history to carry forth.
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't be surprised by the CDA board in Islamabad , in shear ignorance of history and the odious role of Ipi, who have honoured him with mega avenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

I have no objection as these are open source materials


jaibi said:


> Sir, would it be possible for us to use your gems for social media posts? I'm asking if we could do it as a singular thread or we may need to make more threads of each post? @WebMaster @Alpha Foxtrot and @Hachiman is that possible?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Brigadier (retd.) Hafiz Ahmad

Led Bravo Squadron 25 Cavalry in 1965, winning an SJ for gallantry in combat at Gadgore, where he shot up several tanks of the 16 Light Cavalry, getting badly wounded in process, on 8 September, the opening day of the Indian I Corps offensive. https://t.co/i5mMgEzs0P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Commanded the 8 (I) Armoured Brigade in December 1971, which suffered heavy attrition during several assaults against an enemy bridgehead across River Basantar, near Zafarwal.

The armoured corps lost an unprecedented 7 officers in just 2 days of grim battle. https://t.co/TIpslu0ckA


fatman17 said:


> Brigadier (retd.) Hafiz Ahmad
> 
> Led Bravo Squadron 25 Cavalry in 1965, winning an SJ for gallantry in combat at Gadgore, where he shot up several tanks of the 16 Light Cavalry, getting badly wounded in process, on 8 September, the opening day of the Indian I Corps offensive. https://t.co/i5mMgEzs0P
> View attachment 650927

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Flight Lieutenant Salim Baig Mirza
26 Sqn 'Black Spiders'
F-86F Sabre

Mirza remained the only pilot in the '71 Air War to achieve a couple of confirmed kills in air-to-air combat. 

He retired as a Wing Commander.

in picture, second from left with 26 Sqn pilots at Peshawar '71. https://t.co/Zdr2D8YUoP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> Flight Lieutenant Salim Baig Mirza
> 26 Sqn 'Black Spiders'
> F-86F Sabre
> 
> Mirza remained the only pilot in the '71 Air War to achieve a couple of confirmed kills in air-to-air combat.
> 
> He retired as a Wing Commander.
> 
> in picture, second from left with 26 Sqn pilots at Peshawar '71. https://t.co/Zdr2D8YUoP
> View attachment 650929


Sir jee. Do you have the names of all the people in this picture?


----------



## fatman17

Shahamad Khan, the Rajput from Rawalpindi who won a Victoria Cross for his actions in WW1, in the Mesopotamian Campaign, on 12/13th April 1916, against the forces of the Ottoman Empire.

was serving as a Naik in the 89th Punjabis - existing today in the Pakistan Army as 1 BALOCH. https://t.co/kZgLshEfJE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

I'm afraid not


araz said:


> Sir jee. Do you have the names of all the people in this picture?


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Shahamad Khan, the Rajput from Rawalpindi who won a Victoria Cross for his actions in WW1, in the Mesopotamian Campaign, on 12/13th April 1916, against the forces of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> was serving as a Naik in the 89th Punjabis - existing today in the Pakistan Army as 1 BALOCH. https://t.co/kZgLshEfJE
> View attachment 651167


a machine-gunner in 'A' Coy at Beit Ayeesa with the Tigris Corps, he was personally responsible for repulsing several counterattacks by the Turks, as part of their attempts to deny the relief of Kut.

retired as a Honorary LT; he rests in peace at Takhti Rajgan, in the Potohar. https://t.co/jGBqBAO4C8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The Victoria Cross of Takhti Rajgan

November 11, 2015

A Poppy in Potohar

When can their glory fade?
O the wild charge they made!
All the world wondered.
Honour the charge they made!
Honour the Light Brigade,
Noble six hundred!

Lord Alfred Tennyson tells us the story of the Light Brigade that had charged the shores of Alma River in the battle of Balaklava during the 1854 Crimean War. And here I must endeavour to point out to my readers that Tennyson is not the only one telling us the tales from the campaign. The Crimean War is said to be the first armed conflict to have been covered by a correspondent and here, dear reader, we had Sir William Howard Russell from Times, and it is he who tells us of infantry charging up the heights of Alma River, the assaulting “thin red line” of the 93rd Southern Highlanders; and played a phenomenal role in reporting the gallant and brave actions of the soldiers on battlefield to the British public. It was this reporting that subsequently inspired a movement for a gallantry award, to be purely based on the specific acts of courage; an award equally open for all ranks, particularly the junior ranks for which the compensation for the hard fight was nothing but ‘brevet rank’. These were the war despatches by Sir Russell, that initiated the path for a medallion on the front lines that eventually took the shape of Victoria Cross. Named to honour the Queen, originally initiated as “the Military Order of Victoria” got changed to “Victoria Cross” through an amendment brought about by the hands of Prince Albert, we are told. We learn that it was Queen herself who took keen interest in the design and made the significant alteration of “for valour” to the motto that was originally drafted as “for the brave”. The first medals, and these were sixty two in total, were to be awarded to the selected recipients from the Crimean Campaign and these were realized in a ceremony where Queen Victoria, staying on a horseback, pinned these in person on the high held chests of all sixty two recipients; and the year, dear reader, was 1857. Victoria Cross was instituted as the highest award for gallantry awarded to the soldiers of British Army and the Forces of Commonwealth territories for displaying undaunted courage at the battlefront.

It took “the British sense of fair play” more than half a century to genuinely admire the gallantry of the natives, the Indian Soldiers fighting for the glory of Empire, and the first native award for the Victoria Cross appeared in the London Gazette on 7 December 1914. The firsts of the VCs to the natives were awarded to Darwan Singh Negi and Khudadad Khan. There were others to follow course on the path of glory and 28 Indians in total, through their valour, earned the honour of Victoria Cross, of which 9 earned the medal during the first Great War. On this page, we shall be talking about one of these war heroes from the first Great War, with the distinction of the pink ribbon on his military chest, who lies buried on the outskirts of Rawalpindi. A poppy grows in the fields of Takhti Rajgan to honour one glorious dead here.

Takhti Rajgan is a village in the neighbourhood of Rawat, a suburban annex to the town of Rawalpindi. The route to Takhti deviates from Rawat – Chak Beli Khan road after having travelled a distance of about 20 kilometers. The winding road in the low hills has a scenic landscape of the Potohar Plateau with all the calm and serenity one would long for, on a long drive out of the city. Navigating through a couple of farm houses, a seasonal stream is forded on the wheels, and there, just across, is this small village that has nothing distinguishable but two features. The first one is an old brick obelisk on a raised platform just outside the house of Raja Muhammad Riaz, and it acknowledges the contribution from Takhti Rajgan in the words:

FROM THIS VILLAGE SEVEN MEN WENT TO THE GREAT WAR 1914~1919, OF THESE ONE GAVE UP HIS LIFE.

Just a few yards away from Great War memorial, lies the second landmark, the grave of Raja Riaz’s grandfather, Honorary Lieutenant Shahamad Khan. Shahamad Khan, who, back in 1916, was a Neik in the 89th Punjabis; the famous Mcleod Ki Paltan, and was fighting in Mesopotamia. Shahamad Khan, ladies and gentlemen, who displaying an unmatched feat of valour on the banks of Tigris earned himself the highest gallantry award, the Victoria Cross.

The setting was the First Great War with the “oil reach” inspired battle grounds of Mesopotamia (present day Iraq). Towards the end of 1915, following a failed Anglo-Indian attack on Ctesiphon, the British forces under heavy Turk resistance had to withdraw to the town of Kut-Al-Amara, that in the treacherous loop of river Tigris was eventually besieged by the Turk and German forces. There were relief efforts brought in by the British, the major relief operation commencing in April of 1916 led by Sir George Gorringe. 89th Punjabis were part of this relief effort and the battle in her days was to witness a feat of gallantry by Neik Shahamad Khan. It was the British Tigris Corps that had its objective as Beit Ayeesa, around 20 miles from the besieged town of Kut-Al-Amara. An attack with two brigades was planned on April 12th, but was delayed due to weather and floods, and in the meantime by evening, Turks taking the initiative attacked the left flank. It was during the intense Turk assault that 36th Sikh on the right flank of 89th Punjabis had to retire exposing a major gap towards A Company. It was for the heroics of Neik Shahamad Khan, a machine gunner in A Company of 89th Punjabis that the exposed flank was defended, and was defended almost single-handed for more than three hours, beating back three Turk counter attacks till Connaught Rangers arrived for the relief. Shahamad Khan was phenomenal in displaying courage and determination defending the extra mile won by the British forces and was later on awarded with the highest gallantry award Victoria Cross. The Tigris Corps would go ahead to capture Beit Ayeesa and attempt some daring assaults to reach upto Kut-Al-Karma, to face the determined Turks and formidable forces of hostile weather (rain floods and mud), only to result into a heroic failure. A similar attempt in later months would follow suit forcing the British Commander at Kut-Al-Amara into an unconditional surrender. Neik Shahamad Khan won the Victoria Cross through unmatched valour in a contest that would eventually conclude to be one of the greatest humiliations for the British Army in its history.

The citation of Neik Shahamad Khan appeared in the supplement to the London Gazette on 26th September 1916:

No. 1605 Naik Shahamad Khan, Punjabis.
For most conspicuous bravery. He was in charge of a machine gun section in an exposed position, in front of and covering a gap in our new line, within 150 yards of the enemy’s entrenched position. He beat off three counter attacks and worked his gun single-handed after all his men, except two belt-fillers, had become casualties. For three hours he held the gap under very heavy fire while it was being made secure. When his gun was knocked out by hostile fire he and his two belt-fillers held their ground with rifles till ordered to withdraw. With three men sent to assist him he then brought back his gun, ammunition, and one severely wounded man unable to walk. Finally, he himself returned and removed all remaining arms and equipment except two shovels.
But for his great gallantry and determination our line must have been penetrated by the enemy.


At Takhti Rajgan, Raja Muhammad Riaz, the grandson of the legend Shahamad Khan was my host. I was warmly invited to the drawing room of the ancestral house and afforded a conversation over the cup of tea and biscuits. Neik Shahamad Khan had returned from the Mesopotamian Campaign and made it to the rank of Honorary Lieutenant. He died in July 1947, before the creation of Pakistan and is buried in Takhti. 89th Punjabis became a part of Pakistan Army as 1st Battalion, The Baloch Regiment. The VC of the soldier is on display at Lord Ashcroft Gallery at the Imperial War Museum of London. It was unfortunate that in the small village of Takhti, I could not find more about the other six soldiers who went to fight the Great War and the one who never came back. People are too forgetful right under the shades of the memorial that still stands to remind the contribution of the village to His Majesty’s War Effort.

Dear reader, in one obscured village of Pothar, a poppy grows, and blows in the air, the scent from the times, when the soldiers took up a quarrel with the foe, and with failing but firm hands passed on a torch to be held high. The legacy of the valour goes on, for the soldiers always take up a fight, and they do that with pride…

If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields

References
"The Charge of the Light Brigade", Lord Alfred Tennyson
"In Flanders Fields", Major John McCare, May 1915
"The British Army in Mesopotamia 1914-1918", Paul Knight, 2013
share this article
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppTumblrPinterestLinkedIn
November 11, 2015Posted inBritish Raj, Potohar - On the Plateau, Service Dress - Tales from ArmyTags:pakistan, punjab, Rawalpindi, Shahamad Khan, Takhti, The Great War, Victoria Cross, WWI


----------



## fatman17

Major Mian Raza Shah 
Sitara-e-Jurat
11th PAVO Cavalry
Operation Grand Slam
1st September
Born in Charsadda, KPK
Passed out from RMA Sandhurst with the 'Overseas Cane'. https://t.co/EN2b8U97Ko

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

“One Spud Two Gravy”

Major General Syed Ali Hamid tells the story of an enviable career and a most unique food-based nickname, that of Lt Gen Bahadur Sher

Major General Syed Ali Hamid by Major General Syed Ali Hamid July 3, 2020

Get the Dinosaur
President Nixon meets Maj Gen Bahadur Sher during his visit to Lahore, August 1969

Amongst the many friends of my father who frequented our dining table was a personality who I as a young boy considered absolutely charming, warm and “all heart”. Lieutenant General Bahadur Sher was one of the outstanding general officers of the Pakistan Army who retired in 1972, just after Bhutto came to power, and passed away in 1983. He was admired by many, loved by those who really knew him and feared by officers who did not come up to his standard. He was of broad build with an equally broad face and an even bigger heart. He was generous to a fault and under his grim exterior beat a heart of pure gold. From top to toe he was a simple uncomplicated soldier and his world view was through a military prism.

Bahadur Sher had an enviable career. Within eight years of being commissioned he commanded the 7th Frontier Force Regiment (55th Coke’s Rifle) in 1950 under my father who was commanding the Kohat Brigade. He subsequently took the battalion to Azad Kashmir during the 1951 flap. He was selected to attend the Staff Course at Camberley and posted as Grade-1 Staff Officer of a division under Major General Habibullah. He subsequently commanded a brigade, the Infantry School at Quetta and the Frontier Corps at Peshawar. As a general officer he commanded an Infantry Division after the 1965 War, went back to UK to attend the Imperial Defence Course and his final appointment was as a lieutenant general in commanded of 4 Corps at Lahore during the 1971 War. In spite of holding a large frontage with only two divisions, the corps captured the Hussainiwala District in India, including the Fort of Qaisar-e-Hind. However his finest hour was at the age of 21 years leading his company against the Germans across the River Moro in the winter of 1943-44 where he earned a Military Cross.


Bahadur Sher (standing far right) during the visit of US President Dwight Eisenhower to Pakistan, 1959

The weather was so cold that Indian soldiers waiting to go into the attack walked around in small groups, stamping their feet to keep warm. Bahadur Sher’s company was leading the battalion’s attack to clear a village on the main approach to a crossroad east of Tollo. The position was held by German troops from their crack parachute division with four machineguns and two 75mm anti-tank guns

Bahadur Sher was born in February 1922 in the small village of Jhanda (meaning flag) near Topi in the district of Mardan. It was a one family village founded by his grandfather, an Uthman Yusufzai. His father was Subedar Major Khanezaman Khan, who had fought in France during the First World War with the 4th Battalion, 12th Frontier Force Rifles. Having seen the progress in Europe, his father was determined to send his sons abroad. Consequently, he financed Sher Khan (an elder step-brother of Bahadur Sher) to be commissioned from Sandhurst. It involved substantial expenditure. While cadets from India went through an elaborate process for selection, ultimately the family had to pay half the cost of obtaining a commission from the Royal Military College at Sandhurst.



On his return to India, Sher Khan was posted to the 6th Royal Battalion (Scinde), 13th Frontier Force Rifles, which was one of the few Indianised units where British and Indian officers served together. It was based at Poona and when his father passed away, he got Bahadur Sher who was eleven years his younger, to live with him. Educated boys from the Frontier Province mostly went to the Islamia College in Peshawar for their higher education but Sher Khan (probably motivated by what their father had done for him), decided to have Bahadur Sher educated at a public school. He was therefore admitted into Lawrence College at Ghora Gali, Murree. It is no wonder that Bahadur Sher worshipped his elder brother who also had an illustrious career. Sher Khan earned a MC during the early stages of the Second World War but was sadly killed along with Major General Iftikhar in an air crash of the Orient Airlines near Karachi in 1949.


These two pictures of Bahadur Sher wearing a garland were taken before Independence. Event and location unknown
The Lawrence College Alumni Newsletter records:

“He (Bahadur Sher) was an easy- going lad with a great sense of humour which endeared him to everyone. He was a fine athlete and sportsman and in his final year he was appointed a Prefect.”

It was at the college that he picked up the unique nickname of “One spud two gravy.”



I cannot resist diverting from my main narrative to give an example of his sense of humour which remained with him through his service. The episode is taken from the Digest of Service of the 7th Frontier Force Regiment while he was commanding it in Kohat in 1950. Major Mohiyud Din was commanding a squadron of the Guides Cavalry in an exercise with 7 FF. While driving a jeep he hit a fox, broke its leg and dropped it off at the officer’s mess of the Coke’s Rifles with a note asking the battalion to look after it and send it back when it was well enough. Sadly, the fox died the same night. The next morning the adjutant, quartermaster and a few other officers took the fox on a stretcher in a proper funeral procession to the CO, who was sitting amongst a big crowd watching a Kabbadi match. The fox was placed before him with a letter to be signed by the CO, and along with the fox, sent in a jeep to Mohiyud Din. The letter read as follows:

“Dear Momo

Herewith returned the dead fox as requested by you. It was a prince amongst Foxes. His last moments were very touching. It showed supreme agility to overpower one of our chicks, but all in vain. It breathed its last, in the early hours of the morning, when the full moon was about to decline-towards the WEST. It died like a HERO with a smile- but died contented in having “done its duty”.

Sd/ xx Lt Col.

Comd.

(Bahadur Sher Khan MC)

By the time Bahadur Sher graduated from Ghora Gali, the world had been plunged into the Second World War. Bahadur Sher was one of over four hundred Gallians who answered the call to fight for King and Country. Having obtained an emergency commission (his army number was EC 5880) from the Indian Military Academy at Dera Dun in December 1941, he followed in the footsteps of his brother and joined the 6/13th. It was one of the most reputed battalions of British Indian Army, raised in 1843 as the Scinde Camel Corps and in 1856 was incorporated into the Punjab Irregular Force. It was designated as the 59th Scinde Rifles, Frontier Force in 1904 and for its gallant conduct during the First World War, it was made a “Royal” battalion in 1921. Following the reforms of the British Indian Army in 1922, it was re-designated as the 6th Royal Battalion (Scinde), 13th Frontier Force Rifles. Its motto was ‘Ready Aye Ready’ and its nickname was ‘Garbar Unath’ (the Troublesome Fifty-nine). In 1947, it was allocated to the Pakistan Army, where it continues to exist as the 1st Battalion, the Frontier Force Regiment.


Citation for the award of the Military Cross (MC) to Capt Bahadur Sher, 6/13th Frontier Force Rifles, during the Italian Campaign, World War 2
During the Italian Campaign, the 8th British Army had three Indian divisions the 4th, 8th and 10th. The story of these three great Indian divisions is well recorded in a book that I first saw in my father’s library when I was eight years old. Many years later read of the early battles of the Italian Campaign – the crossing of the rivers of Sangro, Moro and Foro. These rivers flowed down from the watershed of the mountain spine running through the centre of Italy. They had deep valleys with steep banks and sharp ridges in between providing strong defensive positions for the Germans.

The assault on the Moro was launched in the beginning of a very cold month of December in 1943 by the 5th British Corps of four divisions: Canadian, New Zealand, British and the 8th Indian Division. Captain Bahadur Sher was commanding a company of 6/13th Frontier Force which was under command 19th Brigade of the 8th Indian Division. The division was commanded by the famous Major General Dudley Russell ‘Pasha’. In 1936 Dudley Russell qualified as a higher standard interpreter in Pashto which resulted in his widely-used nickname of ‘The Pasha’. Like many British officers who had earlier served in the deserts of North Africa, he dressed to please himself; only in the coldest weather was his shorts, grey shirt and chaplles (sandals from the NW Frontier Province), replaced by a battle dress. He had earned a MC in Egypt in 1919 and a DSO for his leadership of an Indian brigade in the withdrawal to El Alamein. More pertinent was the fact that Russell Pasha had been the commanding officer of 6/13th Frontier Force during the campaign in Eretria in 1940 where Bahadur Sher’s brother, Sher Khan had earned a MC. Bahadur Sher had a lot to live up to.



The Lawrence College Alumni Magazine records that: “At College he (Bahadur Sher) showed qualities of leadership and his teachers were of the opinion that he would go a long way; and he did.”

As a young company commander with just two years of service, his leadership qualities would be put to an early test in the battle across the River Moro and he would come through with flying colours. In the assault on the river, 8th Indian Division was initially in reserve to be employed in the breakout from the bridgehead but as the fighting intensified and the Germans resisted strongly with frequent counter-attacks, the division was drawn into battle.



Finally, the division managed to make headway and to exploit this advantage, Russell Pasha “brought up his reserves from 19th Brigade and threw them into the fray. 6/13 Frontier Force Rifles (Bahadur Sher’s battalion), with the 50th Royal Tank Regiment and Mahratta anti-tank gunners in close support pushed across the lateral highway and commenced to work towards Tollo, two and a half miles in the north-west”.



The weather was so cold that Indian soldiers waiting to go into the attack walked around in small groups stamping their feet to keep warm. Bahadur Sher’s company was leading the battalion attack to clear a village on the main approach to a crossroad east of Tollo. The position was held by German troops from the crack parachute division with four machineguns and two 75mm anti-tanks guns.



His citation states: “On this occasion this officer’s leadership and gallantry carried his company, in spite of heavy casualties, through onto the objectives.”

The division was firmly embedded into the German defences and now consolidated its gains and built up for the next assault. During this period the Bahadur Sher’s company was heavily shelled and attacked but in spite of heavy losses held onto its position which was vital to the success of the coming assault. The citation sums up that,

“To a company somewhat shaken by days and nights of severe fighting and heavy enemy shelling and many casualties, this officers outstanding example of fearlessness and leadership were an inspiration.”



Russell Pasha would have been very proud to countersign a citation of an officer from his own battalion which was further recommended by General Oliver Leese, commanding the Eighth Army and finally awarded by General Alexander (later field marshal) who was commanding the Fifteenth Army Group. It is interesting to observe the efficiency of the process of recommendation / approval of awards by various HQs in the chain of command as indicated on top right of the citation. In this case the citation for an immediate award was received by the brigade HQ on 11th January and forwarded by the HQ Eighth Army in less than a month on 5th February 1944.



In 1899, a civil servant P.D. Bonarjee wrote A Handbook of the Fighting Races of India, in which he stated that the Yusufzais made capital soldiers. Bahadur Sher lived up to the reputation of the Yusufzais. But as the college Alumni Magazine states:
“Being a Pathan for whom Palau, Chicken Tikka, Lamb roasts and Naan ‘Kawab’ were the order of the day, his nickname came from his distaste of Ghora Gali food. He would take one look at the ‘jhits’ which passed for meat and say, “I’ll have one spud and two spoons of gravy.”

Postscript: 6/13th FF continued to fight in Italy with distinction till the end of the war but I have not been able to confirm whether Bahadur Sher remained with the battalion through the campaign. While Bahadur Sher’s finest hour was east of the village of Tollo across the River Moro, the battalions finest was probably when No. 26534, Sepoy Ali Haider from the Bangash Tribe of Kohat, was awarded the Victoria Cross during a daylight crossing of the River Senio on 9 April, 1945.

Acknowledgements: I am grateful to Captain Aftab Ahmed Khan, the son of Brigadier Sher Khan and nephew of Bahadur Sher for sharing with me so much information on the general and his family background. I am also grateful to Brigadier Zahid Zaman, who is from the same family, for allowing me to reproduce pictures from his albums and providing me some excellent information. I would like to acknowledge the assistance of Brigadier Shehryar Munir, 7 FF for providing me information from the battalion’s records and of my son Ameer Hamid, for obtaining the citation of Bahadur Sher from the National Achieves in UK.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## EMUTR95

fatman17 said:


> Flight Lieutenant Salim Baig Mirza
> 26 Sqn 'Black Spiders'
> F-86F Sabre
> 
> Mirza remained the only pilot in the '71 Air War to achieve a couple of confirmed kills in air-to-air combat.
> 
> He retired as a Wing Commander.
> 
> in picture, second from left with 26 Sqn pilots at Peshawar '71. https://t.co/Zdr2D8YUoP
> View attachment 650929



From Left : Flt Lts Pervaiz Iqbal Mirza , Salim Baig , Khalid Razzak , Amjad Enderabi , A Rahim YousafZai , Shafqat Mehmood , Humayun Khan Dotani. No.26 Sqn at Peshawar during Dec'71 War.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

EMUTR95 said:


> From Left : Flt Lts Pervaiz Iqbal Mirza , Salim Baig , Khalid Razzak , Amjad Enderabi , A Rahim YousafZai , Shafqat Mehmood , Humayun Khan Dotani. No.26 Sqn at Peshawar during Dec'71 War.


Awesome


----------



## fatman17

SSG sniper archer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Close call

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EMUTR95

EMUTR95 said:


> From Left : Flt Lts Pervaiz Iqbal Mirza , Salim Baig , Khalid Razzak , Amjad Enderabi , A Rahim YousafZai , Shafqat Mehmood , Humayun Khan Dotani. No.26 Sqn at Peshawar during Dec'71 War.


I forgot to mention that names were provided by Wing Commander (r) Salim Baig Mirza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

You know him?


EMUTR95 said:


> I forgot to mention that names were provided by Wing Commander (r) Salim Baig Mirza


----------



## EMUTR95

fatman17 said:


> You know him?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Kargil heights

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## araz

EMUTR95 said:


> From Left : Flt Lts Pervaiz Iqbal Mirza , Salim Baig , Khalid Razzak , Amjad Enderabi , A Rahim YousafZai , Shafqat Mehmood , Humayun Khan Dotani. No.26 Sqn at Peshawar during Dec'71 War.


Thank you. I thought I saw someone familiar.
A


----------



## fatman17

araz said:


> Thank you. I thought I saw someone familiar.
> A


Dotani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phantom.



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Phantom. said:


> View attachment 652462


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghessan

Phantom. said:


> View attachment 652462



well...............................................................................................
and that's it...............


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> Lol


At least he tried.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

fatman17 said:


> Shahamad Khan, the Rajput from Rawalpindi who won a Victoria Cross for his actions in WW1, in the Mesopotamian Campaign, on 12/13th April 1916, against the forces of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> was serving as a Naik in the 89th Punjabis - existing today in the Pakistan Army as 1 BALOCH. https://t.co/kZgLshEfJE
> View attachment 651167





fatman17 said:


> a machine-gunner in 'A' Coy at Beit Ayeesa with the Tigris Corps, he was personally responsible for repulsing several counterattacks by the Turks, as part of their attempts to deny the relief of Kut.
> 
> retired as a Honorary LT; he rests in peace at Takhti Rajgan, in the Potohar. https://t.co/jGBqBAO4C8
> View attachment 651168


its a shame really to see the pics of those "muslims" who fought against muslims under the british flag and for what? some salary and medals from gora sahab. there are many turkish members here on this forum . how they will feel when they will see these pics that we are honoring are of those traitors from subcontinent who fought against ottomans under british flag.Nationalism, sectarianism and materialism have caused huge damage to us . atleast i cant take pride in looking at the pics of those who fought for brits and i am sure no body can justify such actions from Quran and hadith but many will try to get it justified by using some lame excuses and logics just to prove what their forefathers did was right .
i apologize from the turk muslim brothers here but they should remember that vast majority of muslims from sub continent supported ottoman empire and only 0.1% took pride in serving their gora masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

PMA, Kakul

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

the deserts in '71

As the war progressed in the Naya Chhor sector of Sindh, the outnumbered 55 Inf Bde was reinforced by the 60 Inf Bde, and the defensive battle was taken over by the 33 Infantry Division, whose GOC MG Nasir Ahmed, would be wounded in action on 12 December. https://t.co/8eQCc7LiX3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

General Shariff took over command of the 33 Infantry Division after Nasir's injuries, and by ceasefire, attempts by the enemy to contact the 'green belt' had been denied.

Shariff later rose to be the first CJCSC in '76, but took early retirement soon after the coup of July 1977. https://t.co/l9ytUDlZDn


fatman17 said:


> the deserts in '71
> 
> As the war progressed in the Naya Chhor sector of Sindh, the outnumbered 55 Inf Bde was reinforced by the 60 Inf Bde, and the defensive battle was taken over by the 33 Infantry Division, whose GOC MG Nasir Ahmed, would be wounded in action on 12 December. https://t.co/8eQCc7LiX3
> View attachment 654078

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Saiful_Mulūk
The Singer | The Origins
___
2001 saw a military escalation
a year with 'life under canvas' came with its blessings
a time to know your soldiers beyond ops & training
as I dined with them, laughed on their jokes, listened to their music, I got hooked to Saiful Muluk https://t.co/oXLcOcuj1M

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

In December 1971, posing in the Hussainiwala sector, with the captured Kaiser-i-Hind monument in the background; he took part in 11 Division operations as 2IC 22 Field Regiment. https://t.co/lO7XAAydiO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

LTC (retd.) Hasan Iftikhar

In September 1965, he was the company commander of the 63-man SSG team which conducted an ill-fated airborne assault over Halwara, and was taken prisoner.

in picture, standing in centre. https://t.co/J5SyE9ETa1


fatman17 said:


> In December 1971, posing in the Hussainiwala sector, with the captured Kaiser-i-Hind monument in the background; he took part in 11 Division operations as 2IC 22 Field Regiment. https://t.co/lO7XAAydiO
> View attachment 655328

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> LTC (retd.) Hasan Iftikhar
> 
> In September 1965, he was the company commander of the 63-man SSG team which conducted an ill-fated airborne assault over Halwara, and was taken prisoner.
> 
> in picture, standing in centre. https://t.co/J5SyE9ETa1
> View attachment 655329



His son used to part of this forum more than a decade back. Wonder what happened to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

heart-breaking story of an orphaned young officer, Lieutenant Anwar Saeed Butt SJ, commissioned in 32 Cavalry (Al-Adiyat), who went missing believed killed in action on 21 November 1971, in East Pakistan, while serving as a troop leader in 3 Armoured Sqn.

https://t.co/Pyglhbj3R7

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

the Chaffee squadron was embroiled in combat against 'C' Sqn 45 Cavalry of the IA - whose squadron commander was also killed in action.

despite all efforts, no blood relatives could be contacted to claim the award, thus the regiment now has it on display in the officer's mess. https://t.co/6fMEnO6KpM


fatman17 said:


> heart-breaking story of an orphaned young officer, Lieutenant Anwar Saeed Butt SJ, commissioned in 32 Cavalry (Al-Adiyat), who went missing believed killed in action on 21 November 1971, in East Pakistan, while serving as a troop leader in 3 Armoured Sqn.
> 
> https://t.co/Pyglhbj3R7
> View attachment 655398

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

CasEvac 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pogical Thinking

2 PAF F86 Sabres after dropping payload on Indian positions (1965)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

A belated tribute
The first Nishan e Haider 
A Param Vir Chakra
An Iconic Artist
___
North of Mandra driving due Rawat a road leads to a Potohari village named Sanghori
A monument here remembers Captain Sarwar Shaheed, Awwal Nishan e Haider

(portrait: https://t.co/UUSCJKTK8y) https://t.co/1x8cIlvPKT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Napalm, is it banned now?


Pogical Thinking said:


> View attachment 656131
> 
> 2 PAF F86 Sabres after dropping payload on Indian positions (1965)


----------



## fatman17

Tomb of Captain Sarwar is a mosque, a simple yet elegant white marble canopy towering over a tablet
Upon close examination we figure out it's not a grave but a cenotaph
The soldier is buried elsewhere, in the very battleground where he fell which lies on the Indian side of LOC https://t.co/UjbuxNl7xc


fatman17 said:


> A belated tribute
> The first Nishan e Haider
> A Param Vir Chakra
> An Iconic Artist
> ___
> North of Mandra driving due Rawat a road leads to a Potohari village named Sanghori
> A monument here remembers Captain Sarwar Shaheed, Awwal Nishan e Haider
> 
> (portrait: https://t.co/UUSCJKTK8y) https://t.co/1x8cIlvPKT
> View attachment 656581
> View attachment 656582

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Tomb of Captain Sarwar is a mosque, a simple yet elegant white marble canopy towering over a tablet
Upon close examination we figure out it's not a grave but a cenotaph
The soldier is buried elsewhere, in the very battleground where he fell which lies on the Indian side of LOC https://t.co/UjbuxNl7xc


fatman17 said:


> Tomb of Captain Sarwar is a mosque, a simple yet elegant white marble canopy towering over a tablet
> Upon close examination we figure out it's not a grave but a cenotaph
> The soldier is buried elsewhere, in the very battleground where he fell which lies on the Indian side of LOC https://t.co/UjbuxNl7xc


----------



## fatman17

The Param Vir Chakra of Tithwal
A few days before Capt Sarwar, and north of Tilpatra battlefield witnessed another display of valour
On ni 17/18 Jul attack on Tithwal, Company Havildar Major Piru Singh Shekhawat of 6 Rajputana Rifles earned glory
portrait: https://t.co/M6SdOCIm1d https://t.co/XqbiepXHpk


fatman17 said:


> Tomb of Captain Sarwar is a mosque, a simple yet elegant white marble canopy towering over a tablet
> Upon close examination we figure out it's not a grave but a cenotaph
> The soldier is buried elsewhere, in the very battleground where he fell which lies on the Indian side of LOC https://t.co/UjbuxNl7xc
> View attachment 656587
> View attachment 656588


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> The Param Vir Chakra of Tithwal
> A few days before Capt Sarwar, and north of Tilpatra battlefield witnessed another display of valour
> On ni 17/18 Jul attack on Tithwal, Company Havildar Major Piru Singh Shekhawat of 6 Rajputana Rifles earned glory
> portrait: https://t.co/M6SdOCIm1d https://t.co/XqbiepXHpk
> View attachment 656589


CHM Piru Singh neutralized three machine guns despite being hit by splinters
The soldier fell to a bullet in his head but after clearing the third machine gun bunker providing vital support to ongoing attack
He was awarded Param Vir Chakra, India's highest wartime gallantry medal https://t.co/kYAB9n0HGI


----------



## PanzerKiel

Sqn. Ldr. Abdul Hameed Qadri
Sqn. Ldr. Qadri of No. 9 Squardon (PAF Sargodha) shot down 2 Afghan Su-22s on May 17, 1986. While on a CAP (Combat Air Patrol) with his No. 2, he was directed by the radar controller to intercept 4 enemy planes violating Pakistani air space near Parachinar. The pilots took the appropriate offensive position and after visually identifying the targets, Sqn. Ldr. Qadri shot down 2 of them, one with a AIM-9L sidewinder and the other with guns. He did an outstanding job of engaging the targets, maintaining excellent situation awareness, and remaining extremely cool in trying conditions. The PAF awarded Sitara-i-Basalat to Squadron Leader Hameen Qadri. He is seen in the picture on the left beside the wing of SU-22.
Sqn. Ldr. Qadri also commanded the F-6 and F-7P squardons of CCS (Combat Commanders School, PAF Sargodha) in 1993-94 and then became Officer Commanding CCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

Air Commodore Ret. Sattar Alvi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Flt Lt Safdar Mahmood*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Flt Lt Salimuddin Awan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Blackhawk Down

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

River crossing Sulimanki sector 71

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

62nd death anniversary of Major Tufail Muhammad Shaheed, recipient of Nishan-e-Haider, is being observed today @MoIB_Official @demp_gov @PTIofficial @OfficialDGISPR https://t.co/GsdJcvYOph https://t.co/TzbEv21DYx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*An Unseen & Unsung PAF Hero*.

4 th Aug marks the 32nd Anniversary of the first ever aerial duel fought between PAF and Soviet Airforce.

On 4th August 1988, a star pilot and an acclaimed hero of the Soviet Union, Colonel Alexander Rutskoi Vladimirovich
Was shot down and captured 
https://t.co/0C4VC9zIYs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Victors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

A memorial for 20 Punjab at the Haji Pir Pass, in the Haveli District.

The battalion suffered 38 fatal casualties in 1965 Operations, including 2 young officers; one being a Sword of Honour winner, and the other an SJ recipient - albeit posthumously.

lest we forget. https://t.co/3W7ee1lH5P

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Captain Nisar Ahmed
Sitara-e-Jurat
Corps of Engineers/SSG
Salahuddin Force
Operation Gibraltar
13th August, 1965
Buried at Khag, Budgam, 20km from the LoC. 

Standing with his wife, Dr. Shameem Abbas, who is now living in the US after blasphemy allegations forced her to flee. https://t.co/Cb8cUA02jY

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

circa March 1995

an M48A5 Patton of the 19 Lancers rolls out of the Mogadishu Airport.

the bloodied UN contingent was making the withdrawal.

the Habr Gedir would soon take over. https://t.co/oR6lM1Ham1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

http://www.hawkertempest.se/index.php/action/inpakistan

A good read


fatman17 said:


> http://www.hawkertempest.se/index.php/action/inpakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMRAAM

fatman17 said:


> A good read


A great read. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Air Cdre (then Wing Commander) Turowicz (second from right) with Air Marshal Asghar Khan (father of Pakistan Air Force). https://t.co/WTcC3YuGvs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Air Cdre (then Wing Commander) Turowicz (second from right) with Air Marshal Asghar Khan (father of Pakistan Air Force). https://t.co/WTcC3YuGvs
> View attachment 661416


Note the starched uniform


----------



## fatman17

A Thread on Rocket-Missile Man of Pakistan - Air Commodore Jozef Marian Turowicz #PAF 

Turowicz was a prominent and noted Polish Pakistani military scientist and an aeronautical engineer. He is considered as one of the chief architects of the Pakistan Air Force
(1/7) https://t.co/SskhFzmlP2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JPMM

fatman17 said:


> circa March 1995
> 
> an M48A5 Patton of the 19 Lancers rolls out of the Mogadishu Airport.
> 
> the bloodied UN contingent was making the withdrawal.
> 
> the Habr Gedir would soon take over. https://t.co/oR6lM1Ham1
> View attachment 660886


Its an M60A1


----------



## Ghost 125

fatman17 said:


> Blackhawk Down
> View attachment 657339


op gothic serpent


----------



## Cuirassier

JPMM said:


> Its an M60A1


Does seem like it. I went with the picture description so had assumed it's type. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## fatman17

“Tribute to the ‘White’ of the Pakistani Flag”

1. Group Captain Cecil Chaudhry was a Pakistani academic, human rights activist and veteran fighter pilot who fought in the 1965 and 1971 Indo-Pak wars. He was awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat.

#NationalMinoritiesDay https://t.co/x46NOJwuec

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

big shot thread

MG (retd.) Nawabzada Sher Ali Khan Pataudi
Hilal-e-Jurat

Son of the 7th Nawab of Pataudi, and brother of Iftikhar Ali Khan Pataudi - successor to his father, former Indian cricket team captain, and grandfather of Saif Ali Khan. https://t.co/dTspUjQuwI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Commanded the 14 Para Brigade during the Kashmir War, and later on served as Chief of General Staff and ambassador to Yugoslavia.

In picture, conversing with MG Abrar Hussain of Chawinda fame, and the then Commander I Corps, LTG Bakhtiar Rana, after the war of '65. https://t.co/uN4m0rjjT8


fatman17 said:


> big shot thread
> 
> MG (retd.) Nawabzada Sher Ali Khan Pataudi
> Hilal-e-Jurat
> 
> Son of the 7th Nawab of Pataudi, and brother of Iftikhar Ali Khan Pataudi - successor to his father, former Indian cricket team captain, and grandfather of Saif Ali Khan. https://t.co/dTspUjQuwI
> View attachment 661800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

He was my father's CO right around independence time 45-48, 1st Punjab Regiment. 
Apologise for the picture quality. Sher Ali with FM Auchinleck and other officers. My father is 3rd from right


fatman17 said:


> Commanded the 14 Para Brigade during the Kashmir War, and later on served as Chief of General Staff and ambassador to Yugoslavia.
> 
> In picture, conversing with MG Abrar Hussain of Chawinda fame, and the then Commander I Corps, LTG Bakhtiar Rana, after the war of '65. https://t.co/uN4m0rjjT8
> View attachment 661801

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

circa May 1953

Three and a half year-old Timothy Frew compares swords with Captain Iqbal Shah, of the Governor General's Bodyguard from Pakistan, present in Kensington Gardens London, for the coronation of Elizabeth II. https://t.co/1jqiXO7KRc

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Today we remember supreme sacrifice of Pilot officer Rashid Minhas Shaheed (Nishan-e -Haider) in the line of duty. Pilot officer Rashid Minhas lived up to great traditions of Pakistan Air Force serving the motherland.
#OurMartyrsOurHeroes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Captain Khawaja Sarosh
Tamgha-e-Basalat
79 Field Regiment
19 August 1994
Gyong, Saltoro Mountains

"we shall find peace,
we shall hear angels,
we shall see the sky,
sparkling with diamonds." https://t.co/hw4bDbvaS5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Rashid Minhas
___
Aug 20th, 1971 a novice pilot on second solo flight gave all he had to foil an attempt to defect by instructor Flt Lt Matiur Rahman
In a swift mid air fight for controls they came down on Pakistan's airspace borders
This is their story
https://t.co/7CytaTZkph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

fatman17 said:


> heart-breaking story of an orphaned young officer, Lieutenant Anwar Saeed Butt SJ, commissioned in 32 Cavalry (Al-Adiyat), who went missing believed killed in action on 21 November 1971, in East Pakistan, while serving as a troop leader in 3 Armoured Sqn.
> 
> https://t.co/Pyglhbj3R7
> View attachment 655398





fatman17 said:


> the Chaffee squadron was embroiled in combat against 'C' Sqn 45 Cavalry of the IA - whose squadron commander was also killed in action.
> 
> despite all efforts, no blood relatives could be contacted to claim the award, thus the regiment now has it on display in the officer's mess. https://t.co/6fMEnO6KpM
> View attachment 655400



I'm usually not an emotional individual -- but this one had me broken down crying after reading up about him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Hidden scars

The purpose of narrating this is neither to eulogize Pakistan Army nor to put a justification of any sort, but to realize as to how easy it is for us to label our Army as a 'Defeated Army'


Lt. Col Muhammad Arslan Qadeer (Rtd)

June 02, 2020

16th December, 1997: it was a bitter murky night at Lahore. I, a newly promoted Major, was taking my Squadron convoy from Nowshera to the far off town of Bahawalpur. Lahore happened to be on the midway. In order to avoid the hazard of driving in the fog, I decided to pull over and have a night sojourn at the Lahore Cantonment. The first place striking my mind was 32 Cavalry located at a convenient corner of Lahore Cantonment. Since December is the month of collective outdoor field exercises, cantonments all over the country are mostly empty except for a few personnel meant for the guard duties.

Inside the 32 Cavalry Mess, there was no one to greet me except for a vintage mess waiter and a cook. Gaunt and haggard, the two living relics were left behind benevolently by the officers of the Regiment in order to save them from the rigours of the field besides, to look after the Mess. After exchange of a few pleasantries, they asked me if I wanted to have a dinner. Five hundred kms of drive over the long road, I was craving for a warm and cozy dinner followed by a hot pot of tea. I didn’t waste time inquiring over the menu. What else it could be than chicken curry and potato cutlets followed by a bowl of egg pudding –the culinary specialties our cooks had so much mastery over, specially, when time was not at your side –I thought. And so it was; chicken curry and potato cutlets – cooked to perfection. During the course of my initial years in Armoured Corps, I, like many other armour officers, had developed this curious ritual of having a round of the mess inspecting the its silver, the centerpiece, the portraits on the walls, the souvenirs on the cornices and on the fireplace in a manner much like that of a tourist visiting a museum. But on that day I was dead tired. After having my dinner I slumped on the sofa. While I was still sipping on my tea in a dark anteroom barely lit by the two side table lamps, I had no idea when I dozed off in the same state. It must have been a short drift. But while it last, during those brief moments I felt like as if I was not alone in the room, a subtle yet astute presence of sorts of someone pervaded in the room; perhaps a smart youthful Lieutenant in a crisp uniform. I felt as if I had asked him the typical stereotype about the place he belonged to? And he, reply with an equal seriousness, “Pakistan.” And then, on observing my dumbfounded expression, added with a smirk, “Isn’t that enough?”


The subliminal presence of the young officer – though mostly muted, remained there for some moments and then left, in synchrony as I opened my eyes. I didn’t bother much, nor did I remember the face of the gentleman. I knew it was normal for one to conk out after a fatiguing day.

It had been indeed a debilitating journey. The convoy move, restrained by the usual military SOPs, was more of a lumbering alongside the fast moving vehicles, all the way to Lahore. Without wasting a minute, I wanted to retire to the guestroom, when the corner of my eye caught the attention of the portraits of the officers hung in the anteroom. The spectacle of a portrait of one Lieutenant Anwer Saeed Butt halted my feet. Without any delay I called the old waiter and as my eyes still riveted on the portrait asked about the Officer. The old fellow told me that the portrait in front of us was of Lieutenant Anwer Saeed who was killed in the 1971 war in then East Pakistan. The next thing he told was no less a bombshell that virtually knocked me down. What he started narrating was not only unpalatable to normal thinking but too grotesque to believe. According to him the officer had often been seen roaming in the mess. He further informed that this had been earlier witnessed by many including a few officers. He then ushered me to a corner where displayed in a fragile glass frame was a war medal. It was a Sitar-e-Jurrat (the third highest gallantry award after Nishan-e-Haider). Studying the medal closely, I observed that the medal was an original one and not a replica. This was staggering since original war decorations are normally kept by the next of kin. Curiosity started to stir my brain and I wanted to scrutinize more. But since there was no officer available I thought it fit to stop right there and retire to the guestroom.


PORTRAIT OF LT ANWAR SAEED BUTT (SJ)

The next day I resumed the usual business. The convoy reached Bahawalpur but the story of Lt Anwer remained shelved in my mind. The winter collective training busied us for more than two month, during which I didn’t get an opportunity to interact with any 32 Cavalry officer. On our return to the Cantonment I contacted many officers of the Regiment to establish the veracity of the story. The officers not only affirmed that (the fact of witnessing his being inside the mess) but also revealed that one of the officer had had a conversation with him as well (owing to the sanctity and decorum of the deceased officer I chose not to dwell upon).The poignant facts revealed not only pained me but were highly mystifying.

PSS 11454 2/Lt Anwer Saeed Butt was commissioned on 6th September 1969 through PMA War Course and joined 32 Cavalry at Sialkot. Later, the officer was posted as Troop Leader in the newly raised 3rd Independent Armoured squadron located at Jessore, East Pakistan. Like that of the officer himself, very scant details are available about the action he fought. The Squadron was part of the Division Reserve of 9 Division. In October 1971 while defending the vital fortress of Jessore against a heavy enemy attack under a favourable air superiority, the Troop leader lost two of his three tanks. Instead of carrying out a tactical withdrawal to the comparative safety of the rear position, he, with his lone tank held his ground and began to engage enemy tanks at his own. In the ensuing battle the officer knocked down 5 enemy tanks. The disarray created in the adversary sudsided only when he was seen slumping forward, critically wounded, after his tank was hit too. An enemy party led by a Major rushed towards the burning tank to capture him alive, but the officer resisted the ignominy of captivity, shooting the Major to death with his service pistol before laying down his own life. He was awarded post humously Sitara- e-Jurrat.




ORIGINAL SITARA –E- JURAT AS DISPLAYED IN THE MESS OF 32 CAVALRY

The Officer had lost his parents when he was a child and did not have any blood relative who supported him in his life. Being an orphan there was no one to claim his award, though the authorities at the Central Record Office as well as the Regiment did try to locate one albeit, apocryphal uncle, the only one mentioned in his documents. He was however, never traced. It is assumed that the same was either fictitious or false. It was a period of turmoil –real bad times befalling the country. After the dust of war settled, another attempt was made by the Regiment to look for a possible kin, but to avail. The award therefore, and the ascribed benefits remained unclaimed for a long time. Since the officer had no relative and the only family he had was 32 Cavalry, a case was taken up to get the possession of the medal by the unit during the command of then, Commandant of 32 Cavalry Lt Col Naveed Akbar Khan in 1986. The award now lies with the Regiment as a prestigious memento. Who was Lieutenant Anwer Saeed Butt? We still do not know but isn’t it enough that he sacrificed his youth for the defence of this country.




A SHERMAN TANK IN ACTION

The story reminded me of another young unsung fallen officer; one Captain Ahsan Malik, a brave son of the soil who commanded a Force at ‘Koman Bridge’ near a place called ‘Hilli’ and whose name remained engraved on the heart and mind of Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw, the then Commander-in-Chief of the Indian Army till he breathed his last (Karan Thapar’s interview with FM Sam Manekshaw on BBCTV dated 28 July 1999). According to him Capt Ahsan Malik was one young officer who completely exhausted him despite having military preponderance. His three concerted attacks to gain the vital location were ruthlessly repulsed before the Captain could finally be brought to a still. He further revealed that after the war was over the first thing which he did on reaching his office was to write a letter to the Pakistan Army in which he recommended them to give the highest gallantry award to this Officer. During the course of interview, despite prodding by Karan Thapar the FM refused to pass any derogatory remarks on the Pakistan Army and kept repeating “It fought very gallantly, but they had no choice…. They were operating a thousand mile away from their base…. Besides, we were able to build a huge numerical superiority against them".


The purpose of narrating these two stories is neither to eulogize Pakistan Army nor to put a justification of any sort, but to realize as to how easy it is for us to label our Army as a “Defeated Army”. These Officers are not the only two to fall but the list comprises hundreds of such souls whose bodies were lost on the same soil they pledged to defend.

As a child I vividly remember singing a poem in the morning assembly in our school and which I never understood then:

Half a league, half a league,

Half a league onward


All in the valley of Death

Rode the six hundred

Forward the Light Brigade!


Charge for the guns! He said:

Into the Valley of Death

Was there a man dismay’d?

Not tho’ the soldier knew


Someone had blunder’d:

Their’s not to make reply,

Their’s not to reason why,



Theirs but to do and die:

Into the valley of death

Rode the six hundred.

In later years I found out that the poem was written by Alfred Tennyson to glorify the charge of the British Light Brigade against the Russians during the battle of Balaclava on 25 October 1854 in the Crimean War. It was the result of a miscommunication at the top level in such a way that the Brigade attempted a much more difficult objective resulted in massacre of the entire force believed to be 600. The poem is still sung to glorify the fallen heroes who carried out their orders knowing well that they stood no chance.


Today I ponder that if I could sing a poem meant to glorify a fallen British Brigade which dates back to 1854, what prevents me to acknowledge the sacrifices of my own. Our soldiers, both officers and men fought valiantly even in the jaws of heavy odds. They carried out their orders with unswerving courage and steadfastness without thinking of their own lives and despite the fact that they knew well that someone at the top had blundered somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

End of WWII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Family citation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*All in a day* ...
We had a Bde Comd in Sialkot who was fond of picking up pedestrians while driving himself during exercises. He would also strike conversation with them. Once he picked up an old man in Chawinda, and asked him about the details of his sons. The old man replied:
اک زمیندارہ کردا اے تے دو فوج وچ نے۔ 
He got interested in the fojis and inquired about them. He got this reply:
*اک تے حوالدار اے تے دوجا ہلے ماڑا اے, تیری طرح ڈرائیوری کردا اے۔* 
_Thereafter, there was no exchange of conversation till the old man was dropped off at his destination [emoji1787]_

Humour in Uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## fatman17

You will not be forgotten

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

On September 1st 1965, Indian Air Force lost 4 Vampire aircraft. The loss prompted the IAF to immediately withdraw 180+ aircraft from active service, thus reducing the IAF aircraft numerical superiority by a wide margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

an extremely rare colourized photograph of what looks like a TDU Sherman and it's crew, in the field during September 1965.

a total of 4 Tank Delivery Units would see action in the conflict - each equipped with ~30 Shermans. 

most of the tankers were reservists.

courtesy AP https://t.co/INimuuGUY7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rare photos from 1965 Pakistan-India war*
Photos from 1965 showcase the glorious spirit of the people of Pakistan and the bravery of its armed forces

GEO NEWS 


In the early hours of the morning of September 6, 1965, Indian forces crossed the international boundary and invaded Pakistan without a formal declaration of war. 

For the 17 days that followed, the armies of the two neighbouring countries were locked in a ferocious battle until intervention by the United Nations separated them.

The following rare photographs shed light on the conflict and showcase the glorious spirit of the people of Pakistan and the bravery of its armed forces as it defended the homeland against a significantly more powerful Indian military. 







Pakistani troops in action: A dramatic picture of tank infantry assault on the Lahore front.







Major General Agha Muhammad Yahya Khan, GOC of a division, explains a situation to Field Marshal Muhammad Ayub Khan during one of his visits to the forward areas. Also in the picture are Army C-in-C General Muhammad Musa (extreme left) and C-in-C Pakistan Air Force Air Marshal M. Nur Khan (third from right).








Pakistani soldiers atop captured indian tanks raise slogans of joy.







Khem Kharan, the Indian market town, was the place from where Indian were to launch their thrust on Kasur and then on to Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Foreign newspaper correspondents on a visit to a Pakistani position in Khem Karan.








An operational tank squadron of the Pakistan Army equipped with the Indian tanks (French-build AMXs) captured in the Chhamb battle, out on manoeuvers. 







In clouds of dust, Pakistani tank and infantry soldiers are moving forward to join the action.








Field Marshal Ayub Khan decorates the wife of Major Aziz Bhatti Shaheed with the insignia of Pakistan's highest gallantry award, the Nishan-i-Haider. On her left is Mrs. Shami, wife of A.R. Shami, who was awarded HIlal-i-Jur'at posthumously.





Munabao, the important railway station of Rajasthan, taken by Pakistani forces.



A


view of the Kishangarh Fort in Rajasthan. In the foreground, a Pakistani soldier is standing guard over the fort.





Medical and nursing staff was rushed to Pakistan by Iran and Turkey. Picture shows Iranian and Turkish nurses attending wounded pakistani jawans in a military hospital.





Indian prisoners of war cheer their favourites in a legged-race in one of the camp's sports meets. 









Pakistani flag flutters over the Rajput fort of Kishengarh in Rajasthan, where Pakistan Army was in occupation of over 1,200 square miles of Indian territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.






President of Pakistan, Field Marshal Ayub Khan, meeting with the nursing staff which was rushed to Pakistan by Iran and Turkey. 









Longanewala posts occupied by Pakistani Desert Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani soldiers on the front lines.








A view of Khananwali. 3 miles north of Chawinda, after the Indian army vacated it. All roofs are missing.









Indian flag being replaced by the Pakistani flag at Jhenger.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Nice job ghazi52


ghazi52 said:


> Pakistani soldiers on the front lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of Khananwali. 3 miles north of Chawinda, after the Indian army vacated it. All roofs are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian flag being replaced by the Pakistani flag at Jhenger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghessan

ghazi52 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President of Pakistan, Field Marshal Ayub Khan, meeting with the nursing staff which was rushed to Pakistan by Iran and Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longanewala posts occupied by Pakistani Desert Force.



@ghazi52 
beautiful contribution, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

a trooper of the 1 East Bengal Regiment, armed with a BAR LMG, takes position along the BRBL Canal, at the Bedian Sector.

The unit would receive 17 gallantry awards, including:

3 x Sitara-e-Jurat
8 x Tamgha-e-Jurat

for valour in combat during September 1965.

ہمیں یاد رہےگا https://t.co/p7InGZsIB2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Major Raja Aziz Bhatti NH


----------



## fatman17

F86 Sabre flight line. Mauripur now Masroor AFB. Heroes of 65

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Khem Karan 65


----------



## fatman17

In the desert area


----------



## fatman17

Kashmir


----------



## fatman17

Tribute to a living legend on #defenceday

Mrs Clara Pasha was only 23 at the time of the 1965 War. She received The Red Cross War Nurse Award for her services during the 1965 war as a Post Graduate student of Nursing, along with many other awards, for her services https://t.co/Pr86DJbAhV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

AMs Asghar Khan & Nur Khan; lifelong companions. 55 years ago, the generals started a war that the AMs had to finish - defeating an airforce that was numerically 3.5:1 superior. A reminder on what it takes to build world class institutions that stand the test of time - leadership https://t.co/jkf1c9pmQX

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> Khem Karan 65
> View attachment 667411


Gen Musa, Gen Hamid (GOC 11 Div) and Brig Sahib Dad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

circa 1960s
No 5 Sqn "Falcons" at Sargodha

second from left
Sqn Ldr Muniruddin Ahmed
Sitara-e-Jurat
11 September 1965
downed over Amritsar Radar Station

fourth from right
Sqn Ldr Sarfaraz Rafiqui
Hilal-e-Jurat
Sitara-e-Jurat
6 September 1965
downed over Halwara AFB

prayers. https://t.co/Cw14hEzNNM

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PAF SHAHEEDS
PAKISTAN AIR FORCE DAY - SEPTEMBER 7.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1965: President Ayub Khan reviews the war strategy in Sialkot with Gen Musa, Gen Yahya and Air Marshal Noor Khan.


----------



## PanzerKiel

ghazi52 said:


> 1965: President Ayub Khan reviews the war strategy in Sialkot with Gen Musa, Gen Yahya and Air Marshal Noor Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 667709


... With Gen Bakhtiar Rana, Comd 1 Corps seated on the left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

@PanzerKiel @fatman17 
Not demeaning Sir Nur Khan, but what would be the result if AM Asghar Khan was in helm? Would India had suffered more losses? due to strategy or leadership etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Goenitz said:


> @PanzerKiel @fatman17
> Not demeaning Sir Nur Khan, but what would be the result if AM Asghar Khan was in helm? Would India had suffered more losses? due to strategy or leadership etc etc


Plans takes years and years to mature upto the point where you can implement them with precision. 

AM Asghar Khan remained the chief will mid 65. It is not humanely possible to make all plans anew and implement them within 3 months. Therefore, AM Asghar Khan deserves credit for planning, and ofcourse the transformation from 1957 till 1965. 

You are bound to leave deep marks on every aspect of PAF if you have been the chief for 8 long years immediately before the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

And personally, I don't believe in this thing whether we would have been able to inflict more losses if AM Asghar Khan would have been at the helm of affairs. 

Both Nur Khan and Asghar Khan are a product of an efficient and fine system. The system dictates that, whoever out of them was at the helm, PAF would have not lost its lethality in any way. It was always a team effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

It's PAF day.

Phair kee Hoya!

PAF Dacca was being pounded day in and day out by the IAF during the 1971 war.

Lonely No 14 Squadron was fighting against the entire Eastern command of the Indian Air Force. A ratio of about 1: 12. Eleven fighter and one bomber sqn against just one squadron of PAF..

Sqn Ldr Dilawar , the Flight commander of 14 Sqn had made a quick brief to his No 2 , a young Flg Off for a CAP mission to defend his base against a swarm of locust

Their prospects were grim. Just like the prospects of King Leonidas
King of Sparta against King Xerxes of Persia. 300 Spartans against a million Persians.
These Pakistani Air Warriors were fighting their own version of the Battle of Thermopylae. 
With the same disdain for their lives. No Surrender; No retreat, they had resolved.
.
While walking to their aircraft, Dilawar lit his last cigarette before the mission.
The duo were walking to their aircraft, when the young No 2 rationalized.

' Sir, don't you think we will be overwhelmed today?'

Dilawar took a long drag on his cigarette, flicked the ashes ; looked heavenwards and then at his young warrior.

In his native Punjabi language, he said, 

'Phair kee Hoya! ' and resolutely stepped towards his aircraft to strap up for his mission...A mission Impossible...perhaps his last mission.
You can't kill a spirit, they say.
PAF Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.





The Pathankot team of Sherdils. 





.





A scene inside a field air ops room during the Indo-Pak War 1965. Squadron Leader M M Alam is seen in the centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.





A PAF squadron ready to take on an adversary thrice its size.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.







Army Chief Gen Musa visiting infantry elements in their trenches during one of his inspection visits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Goenitz said:


> @PanzerKiel @fatman17
> Not demeaning Sir Nur Khan, but what would be the result if AM Asghar Khan was in helm? Would India had suffered more losses? due to strategy or leadership etc etc



AM Asghar Khan was a 'sellout' to the enemy---. He had contacted the enemy and told them if their air force did not attack---he would order "his" air force not to attack---. A traitor---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani soldier while serving his duty outside Kishangarh Fort of Rajasthan.





P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

MastanKhan said:


> AM Asghar Khan was a 'sellout' to the enemy---. He had contacted the enemy and told them if their air force did not attack---he would order "his" air force not to attack---. A traitor---.


 Value your input
some valour tale and comments on Asghar Khan




He had at least first hand account.


----------



## MastanKhan

Goenitz said:


> Value your input
> some valour tale and comments on Asghar Khan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had at least first hand account.



Hi,

The issue was not the ability of AmAsghar Khan---but what he planned to do---. That was against pakistan's integrity---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

That Sir, was for the Raan of Kutch skirmish


MastanKhan said:


> AM Asghar Khan was a 'sellout' to the enemy---. He had contacted the enemy and told them if their air force did not attack---he would order "his" air force not to attack---. A traitor---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

dewa, chhamb and jaurian.

the illustrious 13 Lancers would advance 37 km deep during the campaign.

two squadron commanders were amongst the fallen.

given the title of 'Spearheads' aka 'Harawals' in honour.

in picture, LTC Sher, the commandant, receives the SJ from Musa Khan. https://t.co/wD0G4tTzMT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

In picture, Major Shafqat Baloch, 'D' Company Commander of 17th Punjab, assessing enemy strength at the bank of Hudiara Drain. Awarded SJ for his actions. https://t.co/QNeIA73Jau

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

#GrandSlam
Martyr of Burejal
___
From M2's Kallar Kahar exit a road leads to Choa Saidan Shah
2 kms onto this road and a monument draws your attention
It commemorates Major Shahnawaz Shaheed, Sitara e Jurrat
It declares our 'Hero of Burejal' as the first shaheed of #SeptemberWar https://t.co/NVRt3FcSt1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Images of 65

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> dewa, chhamb and jaurian.
> 
> the illustrious 13 Lancers would advance 37 km deep during the campaign.
> 
> two squadron commanders were amongst the fallen.
> 
> given the title of 'Spearheads' aka 'Harawals' in honour.
> 
> in picture, LTC Sher, the commandant, receives the SJ from Musa Khan. https://t.co/wD0G4tTzMT
> View attachment 667905


13 Lancers still have a milestone which they brought back. In it was written.... 

AKHNUR 
0 

Their Risaldar who was leading the point troop got within visual distance of the Akhnur Bridge before he was ordered to stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhola record

what would be the outcome of war if grand slam's mission commander wouldn't have be replaced and all went according to plan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> what would be the outcome of war if grand slam's mission commander wouldn't have be replaced and all went according to plan?


If things would have gone according to GOC 12 Division desires, 12 Division would have veered towards Jammu, with 7 Division going towards Naushara.......Kashmir would have been more or less cut off from mainland India, road Jammu-Samba-Kathua interdicted.....

Losses in Jura and Bedori were negligible when compared with gains in Munawar gap by Grandslam..These losses were expected due to bad troops to space ratio in 12 Division...
however, these losses were still within the limited laid down by Pak GHQ.

In the end, IA committed more forces against Jura and Bedori, while having nothing to counter any Pak thrust towards Akhnur...Two IA brigades had already been pulled out of Jammu...so IA was playing almost as per the needs of Gen Akhtar Malik, GOC 12 Division...

In fact, the full value of Gibralter was have been encashed only after capture of Akhnur, once 12 and 7 Division would have veered towards Naushara and Jammu....if this would have happened, there would have been no Operation Nepal by Indian 1 Corps.




__





India - Pakistan conflict analysis - aims, tactics, strategy, results


Looking forward to it. Incidentally, I went through a thread on the Skardu Air Base modernisation, and nearly did myself an injury laughing. Finally I deleted my response as it only have enraged the chipmunks, but a thought that lingers is that the Pakistan Army (and Air Force, and Navy) are in...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

The problem was that after 17 or 20 days of intense fighting especially the artillery and armour barrages, the ammo stocks were fast depleting as the firing rates had halved.


PanzerKiel said:


> If things would have gone according to GOC 12 Division desires, 12 Division would have veered towards Jammu, with 7 Division going towards Naushara.......Kashmir would have been more or less cut off from mainland India, road Jammu-Samba-Kathua interdicted.....
> 
> Losses in Jura and Bedori were negligible when compared with gains in Munawar gap by Grandslam..These losses were expected due to bad troops to space ratio in 12 Division...
> however, these losses were still within the limited laid down by Pak GHQ.
> 
> In the end, IA committed more forces against Jura and Bedori, while having nothing to counter any Pak thrust towards Akhnur...Two IA brigades had already been pulled out of Jammu...so IA was playing almost as per the needs of Gen Akhtar Malik, GOC 12 Division...
> 
> In fact, the full value of Gibralter was have been encashed only after capture of Akhnur, once 12 and 7 Division would have veered towards Naushara and Jammu....if this would have happened, there would have been no Operation Nepal by Indian 1 Corps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India - Pakistan conflict analysis - aims, tactics, strategy, results
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it. Incidentally, I went through a thread on the Skardu Air Base modernisation, and nearly did myself an injury laughing. Finally I deleted my response as it only have enraged the chipmunks, but a thought that lingers is that the Pakistan Army (and Air Force, and Navy) are in...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pak India 1965 War*






Pak troops advancing to take new positions.







Along the BRB canal, one of the Pak soldiers and many like him beat back wave after wave of Indian attacks.







Pakistani troops advancing to join the battle against Indians.






Valiant and steadfast warriors at their bunker ready to face Indian assaults.






A camouflaged gun position with 8-inch Howitzer ready to add lethal fire power to support the defending Pak infantry.






Battling a massive Pakistani counterattack near BRB canal on 8 September, Maj Gen Niranjan Prasad, commander of Indian 15 Division which attacked Lahore abandoned his jeep and fled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A Pakistani soldier captured these five Indian soldiers single-handed at Wagah.







The mosque of Barki village whose prayer leader was martyred by Indians when he refused to leave the mosque.







Gunners loading their Artillery gun to pound the advancing Indians.







Gunners stand ready with their Air Defence gun as the war continues with Indian air raids inside Pakistani territory.







Armour troop with their Sherman tank in battle area during the war.







Pakistani armour and infantry moving ahead in the clouds of smoke and dust to join the action.







Indian tanks left abandoned after they retreated when they were forced to withdraw during the battle of Chawinda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Troops on top of captured Indian Centurion tank belonging to one of the Armour units of Indian 1st Armoured Division.








Ammunition filled crates left behind by retreating Indian soldiers.







Knocked out Centurion of famous 17 Poona Horse. The regiment was wiped out in Chawinda and its CO, Lt Col Ardeshir Tarapore was killed.







International news paper summing up the war in few words.







Pak Army troops, Rangers and Hurs posing in front of the captured Gutaro Fort, one of the chain of forts captured in Rajasthan desert inside India.







Foreign media visiting a Pakistani forward position in the captured area of Khem Karan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Injured soldier at a hospital bed visited by Field Marshal Ayub Khan.







Soldiers keeping a watchful eye on Indian movement.







Field Marshal Ayub Khan meeting with soldiers at the front line.







Field Marshal Ayub Khan addressing troops at the front line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamir Hussain

fatman17 said:


> Navy
> View attachment 668049
> View attachment 668050
> View attachment 668051


Sir the first pic is not of 65' it is a Gearing class destroyer of the FRAMM program received in the late 70's n early 80's. The rest of the pics are of PNS Babur, Dido Class Cruiser. Thank you for sharing such gems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

He passed away this year at the age of 99. 

In picture, with his gallant unit 25C in 1965. https://t.co/TyqEYZhQcX

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bhola record

i


fatman17 said:


> He passed away this year at the age of 99.
> 
> In picture, with his gallant unit 25C in 1965. https://t.co/TyqEYZhQcX
> View attachment 668503
> View attachment 668504


is that zia ul haq on left?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> i
> 
> is that zia ul haq on left?


Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

PanzerKiel said:


>


And yet the fuckers completely removed this part from the movie Black Hawk down and rather insulted Pakistani armed forces as can be seen in the last part where a Pakistani soldier is showing serving water to the so called brave US soldiers. This is classic example of twisting facts to suit a particular agenda. Most Americans would not even know that it was Pakistan that saved their asses on that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

IceCold said:


> And yet the fuckers completely removed this part from the movie Black Hawk down and rather insulted Pakistani armed forces as can be seen in the last part where a Pakistani soldier is showing serving water to the so called brave US soldiers. This is classic example of twisting facts to suit a particular agenda. Most Americans would not even know that it was Pakistan that saved their asses on that day.



We shouldn’t have bothered to help knowing this would have been the result.


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 668517


my father back row 2nd from left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

IceCold said:


> be seen in the last part where a Pakistani soldier is showing serving water to the so called brave US soldiers.


He wasn't soldier he was what you say in military mess worker can't remember name..





There are people who acknowledge bravery of Pakistani soldiers. I interacted with them they thank us.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

Metal 0-1 said:


> He wasn't soldier he was what you say in military mess worker can't remember name..
> View attachment 668516
> 
> 
> There are people who acknowledge bravery of Pakistani soldiers. I interacted with them they thank us.....


it was the rangers who got stuck or the delta force operatives?


----------



## IceCold

Metal 0-1 said:


> He wasn't soldier he was what you say in military mess worker can't remember name..
> View attachment 668516
> 
> 
> There are people who acknowledge bravery of Pakistani soldiers. I interacted with them they thank us.....


Why was a Pakistani with Army insignia specifically shown as a mess worker? If you look at the video the camera particularly highlights the flag part on his arm. The purpose was to humiliate. Even President Musharraf said that he was annoyed with this. As for thanking us, it does not matter what they do personally when publicly they are showing the exact opposite. The perception in the general public matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

IceCold said:


> Why was a Pakistani with Army insignia specifically shown as a mess worker? If you look at the video the camera particularly highlights the flag part on his arm. The purpose was to humiliate. Even President Musharraf said that he was annoyed with this. As for thanking us, it does not matter what they do personally when publicly they are showing the exact opposite. The perception in the general public matters.


Bhai, movie was complete distortion of facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhola record

Metal 0-1 said:


> He wasn't soldier he was what you say in military mess worker can't remember name..
> View attachment 668516
> 
> 
> There are people who acknowledge bravery of Pakistani soldiers. I interacted with them they thank us.....


why are we even discussing this ??? their soldiers and commanders admitted it this isn't the first time hollywood tried to make pakistan look bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

bhola record said:


> it was the rangers who got stuck or the delta force operatives?


Both. Rangers took more casualties. Some of the Delta's extracted with first convoy. But some stayed.

Two Delta soldier M.Sgt Gary Gordon and Staff Sgt. Randy Shugart volunteered to secure 2nd Crash site only one pilot Durant was alive. They died while defending the crash site. Durant was taken POW.

There were also Delta operators who were inserted during night using vehicles to secure 2nd crash site after setting that chopper with thermite they moved to support Rangers at 1st crash site.

Than the Pakistanis came in..

Convoy left kill zone in early hours of morning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

Gary Gordon and Randy Shugart in Somalia.






And these two are most Iconic weapons of these two Delta Operators
Gordon's Carbine 





and Shugart's M-14


----------



## IceCold

fatman17 said:


> Bhai, movie was complete distortion of facts.


Agreed Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

today in history - remembering the heroic last stand of Daffadar Haq Nawaz, a tank commander in 11 Cavalry, who gave the ultimate sacrifice as the Indian armoured juggernaut seized Phillora.

syed ali hamid narrates








Unsung hero - The Friday Times - Naya Daur


Maj Gen Syed Ali Hamid on the last stand of Daffadar (Sergeant) Haq Nawaz against overwhelming odds in 1965




t.co

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Lieutenant Hussain Shah
Sitara-e-Jurat
Guides Cavalry
11 September 1965
Libbe-Khananwali https://t.co/w86kDsl7f8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

"they shall grow not old, as we that are left, grow old. 
age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. 

at the going down of the sun, and in the morning,
we will remember them."

55 years and counting.

tonight's prayer,

may hussain be reunited with hassan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

"lalay, hamaray peechay aur koi nahi hai jo isko rouk sakay, ye hamein hi rokna hai"

never forget,

Major Khadim Hussain Bangash
Sitara-e-Jurat
24 Cavalry ("Chargers")
12 September 1965
Khem Karan, Tarn Taran

recommended for the Nishan-e-Haider for extraordinary gallantry. https://t.co/GBkpU8y0aH

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> "lalay, hamaray peechay aur koi nahi hai jo isko rouk sakay, ye hamein hi rokna hai"
> 
> never forget,
> 
> Major Khadim Hussain Bangash
> Sitara-e-Jurat
> 24 Cavalry ("Chargers")
> 12 September 1965
> Khem Karan, Tarn Taran
> 
> recommended for the Nishan-e-Haider for extraordinary gallantry. https://t.co/GBkpU8y0aH
> View attachment 669025


the IA had launched a brigade-level counterattack to regain Khem Karan, and spearheaded it with the Centurions of 3 Cavalry.

a polo player and squadron commander hailing from Usterzai Bala, Kohat - Khadim was going to the rear area when an enemy tank troop approached the FDLs. https://t.co/6HtEZPiFX2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> the IA had launched a brigade-level counterattack to regain Khem Karan, and spearheaded it with the Centurions of 3 Cavalry.
> 
> a polo player and squadron commander hailing from Usterzai Bala, Kohat - Khadim was going to the rear area when an enemy tank troop approached the FDLs. https://t.co/6HtEZPiFX2
> View attachment 669026


to his luck there was an abandoned RCL nearby, whose crew was dead. 

alongside a Naik of the 5 FF and his own runner, the gritty Bangash would knock out 2 tanks at extremely close range.

manning an immobile weapon against armour was an invite to death - but they had no choice. https://t.co/9tSJqZCYoV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

the crew would engage their third and last tank, and in process of disabling it, they would be practically run over.

11 Division would hold on to Khem Karan - the credit going to the countless valiant like Khadim.

"their's not to reason why,
their's but to do and die." https://t.co/HQZ4JjRi4D


fatman17 said:


> to his luck there was an abandoned RCL nearby, whose crew was dead.
> 
> alongside a Naik of the 5 FF and his own runner, the gritty Bangash would knock out 2 tanks at extremely close range.
> 
> manning an immobile weapon against armour was an invite to death - but they had no choice. https://t.co/9tSJqZCYoV
> View attachment 669027

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

55 years ago, he gave up his life so that we can live today. RIP Brave Soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Phantom.

PAF-USAF Exercise Midlink 1978
Midlink Flypast a F-111 Aardvark Leads two F-4s followed by 2 PAF F-6s and one PAF Mirage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Second Lieutenant Arun Khetarpal, PVC (14 October 1950 – 16 December 1971) born in Pune, Maharashtra, was an officer of the Indian Army and a posthumous recipient of the Param Vir Chakra, India's highest military decoration for valour in face of the enemy. He died in the Battle of Basantar during the Indo-Pakistan War of 1971 where his actions earned him his honour.

In 2001, Brigadier M.L. Khetarpal - now 81 years old - felt a strong desire to visit his birthplace at Sargodha, now in Pakistan. At Lahore airport, Brigadier M.L. Khetarpal was met by Brigadier Khawja Mohammad Naser, who took it upon himself to be Brigadier M.L. Khetarpal host and guide. Brigadier Naser really went out of way to ensure that Brigadier M.L. Khetarpal had a satisfying and nostalgic visit to his old house in Sargodha. Upon his return to Lahore he was once again the guest of Brigadier Naser for three days.
Brigadier M.L. Khetarpal was overwhelmed by the extreme kindness, deference, courtesy and respect bestowed upon him by Brigadier Naser and by all the members of his family and his many servants. However Brigadier Khetarpal felt that something was amiss but could not make out what it was. Was it the long silences that punctuated their animated conversation or was it the look of compassion in the eyes of the women in the family? He could not make out but was sure he was being treated as someone very special.
Finally, on the last night before Brigadier M.L. Khetarpal's departure, Brigadier Naser said 'Sir, there is something that I wanted to tell you for many years but I did not know how to get through to you. Finally, fate has intervened and sent you to me as an honoured guest. The last few days we have become close to one another and that has made my task even more difficult. It is regarding your son who is, of course, a national hero in India. However on that fateful day, your son and I were soldiers, unknown to one another, fighting for the respect and safety of our respective countries. I regret to tell you that your son died in my hands. Arun's courage was exemplary and he moved his tank with fearless courage and daring, totally unconcerned about his safety. Tank casualties were very high till finally there were just two of us left facing one another. We both fired simultaneously. It was destined that I was to live and he was to die.
It was only later that I got to know how young he was and who he was.I had all along thought that I would ask your forgiveness, but in telling the story I realize that there is nothing to forgive. Instead I salute your son for what he did at such a young age and I salute you too, because I know how he grew into such a young man. In the end it is character and values that matter."
Brigadier M.L. Khetarpal was silent as he did not know how to react.To be enjoying the hospitality of the person who had killed his son was a confusing feeling. However being a soldier himself he genuinely admired the chivalry of an officer whose complete squadron was decimated by his son.
Both the Brigadiers retired for the night deep in thought. There are never any victors in war; both sides lose and it is the families that have to pay the price and suffer the most. As someone once said 'Wars are created by politicians, compounded by bureaucrats and fought by soldiers.'
The next day photographs were taken and Brigadier M.L. Khetarpal returned to Delhi. Later the photos reached Delhi along with a note from Brigadier Naser that said:
"With Warmest regards and utmost sincerity, To: Brigadier M.L. Khetarpal, father of Shaheed Second Lieutenant Arun Khetarpal, PVC, who stood like an unsurmountable rock, between the victory and failure, of the counterattack by the 'SPEARHEADS' 13 LANCERS on 16 December 1971 in the battle of "Bara Pind' as we call it and battle of "Basantar" as 17 Poona Horse remembers. --Khawja Mohammad Naser, 13 Lancers, 2 March 2001, Lahore, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## fatman17

17th Punjab, Major Raja Aziz Bhatti

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

This is my rifle. The venerable. 303.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Brig. Hashim Khan – Once A Young Captain Who Saved A Belgian Mountaineer’s Life & Became A Hero!

A member of Belgian Mountaineering Team approached the local Army Aviation Base and requested that one of their team members need help. The team was climbing the Rakaposhi Mountain when he slipped from the gradient and wounded badly, making him unable to move. The team brought him down to Camp 5 which was located on the altitude of 5500 meters in the upstream of Jaglot Gah.

The Captain of Alouette III helicopter and his Co-Pilot Major Azam were assigned the task to bring down the Mountaineer. When the pilots reached the Base they were informed that Camp 5 is located on the height of 6000 meters. Calculations told that to carry the load from such a height, it was necessary to off load the excessive weight. So, the Co Pilot and some safety measures such as back door, seats and skis from the helicopter were removed. Moreover, some of the fuel was also drained.
When the Captain took off for the rescue, he was alone for the mission. Soon he reached adjacent to Camp 5. Altimeter was showing the reading of 6500 meters which was 200 meters more than the possible altitude taken by an Alouette III helicopter. There was no place for the chopper to land and the skis were also removed, therefore it was a very difficult task to keep the chopper stable. Showing a high level of excellence and professionalism, the pilot managed to load the wounded mountaineer in the chopper. In the meantime, the red light of fuel tank started blinking, showing that the chopper is running out of fuel. They flew back to the base making a flight of 14 minutes, while the fuel warning kept on blinking. When the chopper landed safely, there was fuel of only 1 minute remaining in the tank.
This was not just a rescue mission but it was also a world record of the highest flight taken by an Aloette III helicopter. The first record was to fly on an altitude of 19500 feet on Mount Kilimanjaro, Tanzania, but it was broken by an altitude of 22000 feet done by the Captain.

Belgian King announced "Order of Leopold" (The Highest Award given to a foreigner by Beligain King) where as the "Aero Spatial" also announced the award for the Captain.
Today the world knows this Hero as Captain Hashim Khan ( Later Brigadier Hashim Khan).

Mr. Hashim Khan also appeared in the Pakistani Dramas "Sunehray Din" and "Alpha Bravo Charlie". This is his last Photograph in Uniform.

Courtesy : Our Heroes need their identity back

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*A Family of Legends*

Top left: Asif Khan (Shaheed), Farooq Rahmatullah Khan, Khalid Khan (Shaheed), Afzal Khan, Tariq Khan

Sitting left to right:
Asghar Khan, Nasrullah Khan, Brig Rehmatullah Khan (father), Aslam Khan, Anwar Khan

Air Marshall Asghar Khan with his brothers and his father Brigadier Rahmatullah Khan. Two of his brothers Asif Khan and Khalid Khan of the PAF attained Shahadat. His elder brother, Brig. Aslam Khan, was an one-star rank army general in the Pakistan Army who earned his reputation as the "Legend of Baltistan" after his participation in first war with India in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Goenitz

ghazi52 said:


> *A Family of Legends*
> 
> Top left: Asif Khan (Shaheed), Farooq Rahmatullah Khan, Khalid Khan (Shaheed), Afzal Khan, Tariq Khan
> 
> Sitting left to right:
> Asghar Khan, Nasrullah Khan, Brig Rehmatullah Khan (father), Aslam Khan, Anwar Khan
> 
> Air Marshall Asghar Khan with his brothers and his father Brigadier Rahmatullah Khan. Two of his brothers Asif Khan and Khalid Khan of the PAF attained Shahadat. His elder brother, Brig. Aslam Khan, was an one-star rank army general in the Pakistan Army who earned his reputation as the "Legend of Baltistan" after his participation in first war with India in 1947.
> 
> 
> View attachment 669703


we owe so much to this single family..


----------



## fatman17

Pai Ja

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Another Hero of the Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Hercule Poirot would be proud

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A fragment of the "Berlin Wall" was presented to Lt Gen Hameed Gul, former DG ISI, by the Head of West German Intelligence Agency, BND (Bundes Naerishien Dienst).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

The great....Haseeb Piracha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 671119

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Squadron Leader Sajjad Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

Green Arrow said:


> View attachment 671150


That's not his father but rather arshad sami


----------



## Ghessan

Reichmarshal said:


> That's not his father but rather arshad sami



thats him.


----------



## fatman17

Shareef

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

Ghessan said:


> thats him.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CxAB&usg=AOvVaw11-OsH5ppAXEtlB0j5OGWI&ampcf=1[/URL]

Plz read the Indian article which will tell u his father was not Nosy haider but arshad Sami.


----------



## denel

GriffinsRule said:


> View attachment 613286


That diamond photo of f-86 - i think that was when Reza shah was visiting. i remember well, it was on the wall of Rab Nawaz who was a good friend and Ambassador to Tanzania for a couple of yrs. I visited and stayed with him and his wife at their residence in Dar. I remember him saying that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Air Marshal Sharbat Ali Changezi

shot down a Hawker Hunter of the IAF's 7 Sqn "Battle Axes", flown by Sqn Ldr Deba Prasad Chatterjee, during the famous air battle over Lahore on 20th September 1965, nicknamed 'Bo Kaata' - a reference to the downing of kites, during Basant. https://t.co/DopYkcBkzU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

commanded the 26 Sqn "Black Spiders" during the '71 Air War; taking part in the 14th December raid over the Srinagar airfield, in which Flg Off NJS Sekhon was awarded the PVC posthumously, after taking on the 6-ship Sabre formation till he was downed.

photo courtesy of KT. https://t.co/DUSiscmFMA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Air Chief Marshal Jamal A Khan CAS PAF Awarding Hilal Imtiyaz Military, To AVM Farooq Umar . For his Good Performance in Programs of Self Reliance at PAC Kamra in 1985.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

July 5th Martyrdom day of Captain Karnal Sher Khan Shaheed (Nishan-e-Haider) . Led from the front and displayed courage of the highest order in every field.

He was born on 1 January 1970. He was commissioned in the Army on 14 October 1994. Captain Karnal Sher Khan emerged as the symbol of mettle and courage during the Kargil conflict on the Line of Control. He set personal examples of bravery and inflicted heavy losses on the enemy. He defended the five strategic posts, which he established with his jawans at the height of 17,000 feet at Gultary, and repulsed many Indian attacks. After many abortive attempts, the Indians on 5 July 1999 ringed the posts of Captain Karnal Sher Khan with the help of two battalions and unleashed heavy mortar fire and managed to capture some part of one of his posts. Despite facing all odds, he led a counter-attack and re-captured the lost parts of his post. But during the course, he was hit by the machine-gun fire and embraced ‘SHAHADAT’ at the same post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghessan

Reichmarshal said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CxAB&usg=AOvVaw11-OsH5ppAXEtlB0j5OGWI&ampcf=1[/URL]
> 
> Plz read the Indian article which will tell u his father was not Nosy haider but arshad Sami.



yes i am wrong i do actually know his father was Arshad Sami but confused myself up with something so...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Mystery solved. Lol


Ghessan said:


> yes i am wrong i do actually know his father was Arshad Sami but confused myself up with something so...


----------



## Ghessan

fatman17 said:


> Mystery solved. Lol



yeah lol,


----------



## fatman17

Lance Havaldar Khaki Jan
Tamgha-e-Jurat
Guides Infantry
12 September 1965
Khem Karan, Tarn Taran

while commanding 'D' Company's 106mm RCL detachment, he knocked out 3 tanks of a Deccan Horse squadron spearheading the IA counterattack.

made the ultimate sacrifice in process. https://t.co/NPNhW7ms4l

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

in memoriam,

Major Syed Naseem Haider Rizvi
Sitara-e-Jurat
14 Baloch
night 22/23 September 1965
Muhadipur, Sialkot

"it was one of the most determined infantry attacks by the Pakistan Army." - Mahmud Ahmed remarks, in his book on the war.

recommended for the Nishan-e-Haider. https://t.co/9nRsQoVa0D

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Havaldar Abdul Rehman
Tamgha-e-Jurat
36 LAA

at 0900 hrs, 22 September 1965, he shot down a Hawker Hunter in the Khem Karan sector. 

the pilot was none other than Squadron Leader Kodendera "Nanda" Cariappa - son of Field Marshal KM Cariappa, the Indian Army's first native chief. https://t.co/mWgqxnABGO

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Present PAF Faisal Base, Karachi....

Good photo of Drigh Road Airfield showing Hurricanes, Vultee Vengeances and Harvards lined up awaiting delivery to various units in India. 

_Image is courtesy of the Imperial War Museums available under the IWM Non-Commerical Licence._

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## fatman17

For your attention, Sir
From my archives:
A rare picture, of Brig Ghansara Singh surrendering to SM Baber Khan 1 Nov 1947 Gilgit.
Since then Gilgit has nothing to do whatsoever with the British Raj/British India. https://t.co/XU00Np01PP

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

0330 hours
23 September 1965

ceasefire, ceasefire.

the war was over, but the battles would rage on till the year's end - be it at Sulaimanke, Rajasthan, Kalidhar, or Mendhar. https://t.co/tnEEfaWeLd


----------



## fatman17

the battles of claims and denials also continued.

pakistan and india would estimate 830 and 1333 killed in action respectively.

these figures would rise significantly as the weeks passed, with the missing remaining unacccounted for, and the wounded succumbing to their injuries. https://t.co/GoR8GZNtS6

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

D.S.O citation


----------



## Cool_Soldier

salute to Heroes of Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Chawinda : The Last Stand
A Tribute to Riflemen | An Ode to Gunners
___
A small town became 'the pivot' in Shakargarh Bulge
Once a Lieut in Sialkot I was always on recce
back then this area was on fingertips
In 1965 it saw a huge tank battle
This thread however is not about tanks https://t.co/gpEkqpFrSC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Chawinda


----------



## fatman17

Chawinda


----------



## fatman17

Chawinda


----------



## fatman17

Chawinda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Chawinda


----------



## fatman17

Chawinda / Shakargarh bulge


----------



## hassan1




----------



## fatman17

Captain Iqbal Khan
Hilal-e-Jurat
3rd Cdo "Powindahs"
Operation Qiadat
24th September, 1987
Bilafond La https://t.co/Gl63qnO4Hk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

last letter and will. https://t.co/AzI6JhIKf0


fatman17 said:


> Captain Iqbal Khan
> Hilal-e-Jurat
> 3rd Cdo "Powindahs"
> Operation Qiadat
> 24th September, 1987
> Bilafond La https://t.co/Gl63qnO4Hk
> View attachment 672816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

"It was a bold plan put into action by very brave and dedicated troops. It failed primarily because of insufficient understanding of the impact of terrain on military operations" 

LTG (retd.) VR Raghavan - former IA DGMO's comments on Operation Qiadat.

gallants of ebrahim coy. https://t.co/bTJT8fDCV2


fatman17 said:


> last letter and will. https://t.co/AzI6JhIKf0
> View attachment 672818

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Blast From The Past.

This B-57C - Part Of The Pakistan 31st Wing, Differed From Others Of Its Kind By Having A Mid-grey Upper Surface Colour Scheme With Black Undersides.

Note - Also The Modified Nose Configuration Of All Of These Aircraft (A.W.Hall Collection) ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

"the woods are lovely, dark and deep, but I have promises to keep, and miles to go before I sleep."

french dragoon - édouard detaille https://t.co/Ewzz5csaI0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

This sums it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1968: An Original PIC of Rashid Minhas Shaheed NH (first from left), during Training at Risalpur Academy.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

MG Mumtaz Khan
Hilal-e-Jurat (1971)
Sitara-e-Jurat (1965)

commanded 5 FF, which beat back strong counterattacks at Khem Karan, on 12 and 21/22 September, 1965.

his 106 Brigade would capture Kaiser-e-Hind and ensure safety of the Hussainiwala Headworks in December 1971. https://t.co/js5Hk2vX3z


----------



## ghazi52

T-37C


----------



## ghazi52

Air Marshal Nur Khan the C in C of the PAF during 1965 war (the Legend fighter pilot) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

in memoriam,

Major Sohail Arif
Sitara-e-Basalat
3 Commando "Powindahs" Bn
16 June 1999
Badar Post, Hamzigund (Batalik)
Operation Koh-e-Paima https://t.co/HxBcAHSFNI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Gen Abdul Hamid Khan, from Hero (65) to Zero (71)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

We, dear reader, conclude #SeptemberWar with 

The lost graves of Munabao
___
The picture is from Gen Musa's book 'My Version'
In taking Munabao we ventured across the border
and buried those who fell in the foreign land
Half a century later, I doubt if they now exist https://t.co/IAutvyucLT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Desert War 65

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In 1964, PAF Received 3 H-43Bs To Perform Search & Rescue Duties. It Was Phased Out In 1983.

In 1965 War, H-43s Moved Artillery To Inaccessible Mountain Sites, Together With 31,000 lbs Of Ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lockheed L-100 Serial 64145 Ex AP-AUU.

This Particular Aircraft Crashed Into The Northern Areas Mountains Back In 1968.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*British Aviator Eric Gordon Hall Dies at 75: Helped Train, Build the Pakistan Air Force*

1 July 1998

Eric Gordon Hall, 75, a British aviator who helped establish the Pakistan Air Force, then relocated to Maryland, USA, where he operated a gift shop in Ellicott City, died June 17 at Shady Grove Adventist Hospital after a stroke.

He retired from the Pakistan Air Force as Chief of Staff with the rank of Air Vice Marshal in 1975 after more than 25 years of service, then was appointed Pakistan's director of civil aviation by Prime Minister Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto. In 1980, he left Pakistan and settled in the United States in the Washington area. From 1983 to 1995, he operated Hall Enterprises, a shop specializing in ceramics, jewelry and gifts.

Mr. E.G. Hall, a resident of Gaithersburg, was born in Rangoon, Burma, the son of a British army officer. When Japanese forces invaded Burma early in World War II, his mother, sister and aunt were evacuated by air to India. Mr. Hall, his younger brother and the family cook traveled on foot through the jungle from Myitchinya in north Burma to Dibrugarh in India. His father was serving in a British army unit assigned to destroy military facilities and equipment before it could be seized by the advancing Japanese. He was missing in action and later declared dead.

During his weeks-long trek through the jungle, Mr. Hall wore out his shoes, and he arrived in India exhausted and ill with blistered, bug-bitten feet. After a period of hospitalization, he recovered and joined Britain's Royal Air Force.

Later in the war, he flew Hurricane aircraft in combat missions against the Japanese.

With the end of the British Raj and the partition of India in 1947, Mr. Hall relocated to Pakistan, where he helped train and build the Pakistan Air Force. That work included aerial acrobatic flights around Pakistan to attract potential recruits. He became chief flying instructor and later commanding officer in the Punjab. He directed operations during two wars in the subcontinent in 1965 and 1971, and he received the Sitara-e-Jurat, 'Star of Courage'.

He represented the Pakistan Air Force on overseas visits to the United States, Great Britain, Iran, Jordan, Egypt, Zambia and the Seychelles. He was a Wing Commander, Group Captain, Air Commodore and finally Air Vice Marshal and Chief of Staff of the Pakistan Air Force. Survivors include his wife, Margaret Hall in Gaithersburg; two children, Jill Hall in Washington and Clive Hall in Gaithersburg; and a sister, Cindy Hollyer in Great Britain.


----------



## fatman17

RIP


ghazi52 said:


> *British Aviator Eric Gordon Hall Dies at 75: Helped Train, Build the Pakistan Air Force*
> 
> 1 July 1998
> 
> Eric Gordon Hall, 75, a British aviator who helped establish the Pakistan Air Force, then relocated to Maryland, USA, where he operated a gift shop in Ellicott City, died June 17 at Shady Grove Adventist Hospital after a stroke.
> 
> He retired from the Pakistan Air Force as Chief of Staff with the rank of Air Vice Marshal in 1975 after more than 25 years of service, then was appointed Pakistan's director of civil aviation by Prime Minister Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto. In 1980, he left Pakistan and settled in the United States in the Washington area. From 1983 to 1995, he operated Hall Enterprises, a shop specializing in ceramics, jewelry and gifts.
> 
> Mr. E.G. Hall, a resident of Gaithersburg, was born in Rangoon, Burma, the son of a British army officer. When Japanese forces invaded Burma early in World War II, his mother, sister and aunt were evacuated by air to India. Mr. Hall, his younger brother and the family cook traveled on foot through the jungle from Myitchinya in north Burma to Dibrugarh in India. His father was serving in a British army unit assigned to destroy military facilities and equipment before it could be seized by the advancing Japanese. He was missing in action and later declared dead.
> 
> During his weeks-long trek through the jungle, Mr. Hall wore out his shoes, and he arrived in India exhausted and ill with blistered, bug-bitten feet. After a period of hospitalization, he recovered and joined Britain's Royal Air Force.
> 
> Later in the war, he flew Hurricane aircraft in combat missions against the Japanese.
> 
> With the end of the British Raj and the partition of India in 1947, Mr. Hall relocated to Pakistan, where he helped train and build the Pakistan Air Force. That work included aerial acrobatic flights around Pakistan to attract potential recruits. He became chief flying instructor and later commanding officer in the Punjab. He directed operations during two wars in the subcontinent in 1965 and 1971, and he received the Sitara-e-Jurat, 'Star of Courage'.
> 
> He represented the Pakistan Air Force on overseas visits to the United States, Great Britain, Iran, Jordan, Egypt, Zambia and the Seychelles. He was a Wing Commander, Group Captain, Air Commodore and finally Air Vice Marshal and Chief of Staff of the Pakistan Air Force. Survivors include his wife, Margaret Hall in Gaithersburg; two children, Jill Hall in Washington and Clive Hall in Gaithersburg; and a sister, Cindy Hollyer in Great Britain.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Air Force Base Peshawar, Early 1971.*

PAF F-86F Sabre And Royal Air Force Hawker Hunter In The Background, Also RAF Pilot Sitting In Sabre Cockpit*.

By Rod Dean (Ex-Royal Air Force)*


Rod Dean remembers an air combat training session in Pakistan with RAF Hunters 'mixing it up' with PAF Sabres and MiGs.

A letter in the April issue of Fly Past (Background to Pakistan's Treasures) and the mention of the late Wg. Cdr. Mervyn L. Middlecoat of the Pakistan Air Force, reminded me of an interesting interlude that took place in early 1971.

At that time I was serving with 208 Squadron ('Naval 8' to the knowledgeable) flying Hawker Hunters FGA.9s from RAF Muharraq in Bahrain. That February it was announced that we were to take part in a short detachment to Pakistan with four aircraft, eight pilots and ground crew. The plan was for us to spend a week at Peshawar, then PAF's main F-86 base. We would be taking part in various types of combat training activity with F-86s and other PAF combat aircraft.

On Monday, March1, 1971, four Hunters departed Muharraq with Sqn. Ldr. George Ord (OC 208 Squadron) leading, Fg. Off. Roger Wholey as No.2, myself as No. 3, and Wg. Cdr. Buck Ryan (OC Operations Wing) as No. 4. The first leg of two hours took us to Karachi Masroor for refuelling. The AW Argosy carrying the additional aircrew, the ground crew, the spares and, most importantly, about 30 cases of whisky, arrived about an hour after us. The whisky caused us some concern. Pakistan at that time was not 'dry', but the price of booze was astronomical, so we bought our own.

When the Argosy arrived, George Ord got hold of the local customs man and explained that the transport was carrying these supplies because " we would be expected to throw a party at Peshawar". For some obscure reason, the customs man accepted this and we were allowed to bring the lot in.

PESHAWAR TIME TRAP

The next leg took us to Peshawar in 100 minutes, where we were met the senior station personnel, including the Wg. Cdr. Flying, Mervyn L. Middlecoat. The PAF had made first class arrangements for our visit: officers were billeted in the Officers Mess, SNCOs in the Sergeants Mess, and the airmen in a downtown. Transport, with drivers on permanent call, was also allocated: a car going to the 'Boss' and the OC Ops, a minibus for the pilots, and a coach for the lads - "go anywhere, any time, just ring up MT and book it". Try telling that to an RAF MT Officer!
After two long flights our, our first requirement was a shower followed, in short order, by a beer. So off we went to the Mess.

The Officers Mess - a beautiful one-storey building set among well-tended plants and trees, with large, well ventilated rooms - looked as though it had changed little since the 1930's. right - drop the kit, into the shower, swift change and into the bar for the welcoming party.
I stepped out of the shower ten minutes later to find I had been robbed. Everything - clothes, bags, flying suit, the lot - had gone. While I was musing on this and wondering how I was going to raise the alarm with only a towel wrapped around me, there was a gentle knock at the door and an aged retainer stepped in with a cup of tea. He announced that he had unpacked my things and taken my flying suit to be 'dhobied' (washed by hand), all in the few minutes it had taken me to shower.

He asked me if I knew a Flt. Lt. Dermont Boyle, as this had been his room in the 1930's when he was on (I think) 6 Squadron and when he, as a young lad, had been Boyle's bearer. Ye gods, I was right - nothing had changed. The old man seemed pleased to know that Flt. Lt. Boyle had done quite well in his RAF career (Marshal of the RAF and a knight of the realm), even though I was not acquainted with him personally.
It later became evident that it was quite possible to live in that mess with only one set of clothes - the instant the garments came off, they disappeared, to be returned some 30 later washed, immaculately pressed, ready to wear again. This was the first of many indications that the 'British Raj' was then still alive and well in Pakistan.


HIMALAYAN BACKDROP

The next day saw the start of flying, the Himalayas providing a splendid backdrop. The first event was a '4 v 2': 4 PAF Sabres v 2 RAF Hunters. Now I know we were playing away, but the odds seemed slightly in favour of the home team - particularly when we heard that we would be running a CAP at 20,000ft over a given line and that we would be bounced from a radar directed intercept with the four-ship, almost certainly with a height and speed advantage - interesting.

My No. 1 was one of the JPs by the name of Dave Stanley and I briefed him that we would not, under any conceivable circumstances, play the Sabre's game, but rather use the Hunters relative advantages, namely high Mach number performance. The Sabre could undoubtedly out-turn a Hunter, but above Mach 0.9 it would be at a considerable disadvantage in terms of climb ability and turn performance. So although we were briefed to CAP at Mach 0.8 (another advantage to the home side!) as soon as we had them in visual, the game was on and we would accelerate to M 0.9 and maintain at least that speed and not below. Off to the CAP.

We had been on CAP over a very good line feature - a range of low hills about 20 nautical miles to the south of Peshawar - for 45 minutes with absolutely nothing happening. Where were they? They had been right behind us on take off. Eventually we found out that the PAF ground radar was not very sharp and the Sabres had spent 45 minutes rushing around on various radar headings without getting within 10 miles of us.

Eventually the PAF leader Wg. Cdr. Middlecoat, gave up and just headed for the line of hills. Like myself and Dave, he was not only getting very frustrated but he was also getting a bit tight on fuel for anything like a meaningful combat. Dave eventually saw the Sabres about the same time they saw us: in out 'six o'clock high' range, and about three to four miles and closing. Great!

I knew our planned tactics would work, but also that they would have resulted in a long, delicate dancing act before we ended up in any advantageous position, and neither we nor, I suspected, the Sabres had any fuel for that kind of game after spending 45 minutes swanning about. What the heck - we intended to have a scrap before we had to call it off because we had to retire because of fuel problems, even if we ended up losing. "Hard inwards turnabout - go!"

Within seconds we were mixing it with four Sabres. A turning fight was on - something which had definitely not been planned.

The Hunter turns quite well, particularly with a notch or two of flap out, but these late model Canadair-built Sabres could, as predicted, more than match it. Fairly soon I ended up with one particular Sabre latched on to my tail and there was no way I could shake him off or out turn him. What next - sit here and watch myself die, even if it was only on film? Not likely.

Sydney Camm endowed the Hunter with superb handling, particularly after extended leading edges were fitted, and magic flaps like barn doors, which could be chucked out at any speed. This, plus the carefree handling of the 200 series Avon, meant there was a further trick to be tried - stopping. Though in the same league as the Harrier, the Hunter could generate fairly high rates of deceleration by slam closing the throttle, applying full airbrake and full flap, and pulling the hard turn right into deep and very heavy airframe buffet. The aircraft remained fully controllable, but lost speed at an incredible rate.

My opponent could not see any of this because I was top-side of him. The Sabre suddenly found himself closing at a high rate, with insufficient time to get a tracking solution and too much speed to hold the turn, and he flew through my flight path, astern, at fairly close range. At this stage we hoped RR had put this Avon together well, and slammed the throttle full open, airbrake in, half flap, a boot full of top rudder and aileron and nose high reverse the turn hopefully into a barrel roll to drop behind the opponent - well, not quite!

As I reversed, there was the Sabre about 46m away, on a parallel heading, canopy-to-canopy and pulling hard towards me - damn, these things don't half turn! Now I was not about to chicken out and lose this hard won equality, but neither was the Sabre prepared to ease off because I would certainly have got him. Fortunately he was going a bit faster than I was, and he flew across my nose at very, very close range top-side up and with his fin appearing to slice through my nose. He missed but not by much.

As he dived out of it, I followed him down, and managed to get a few fleeting shots but nothing to write home about. As we got down to treetop level - so much for the 7,000ft minimum height! - we had reached our fuel limit and had to knock it off.

The Sabres were on the ground first and their pilots were standing around waiting for us to taxi in as I stopped I noticed Wg. Cdr. Middlecoat walking over towards me. What now - not a rocket on the first sortie? It just so happened that PAF had very similar flying rules to RAF and the minimum range for combat, for safety reasons, was set 600ft in a bubble around the aircraft which must not be infringed.
He waited as I climbed down the ladder and started to walk back with me. All he said was: "600ft?" "Yes," I replied, "give or take a foot or two". "Good, I'm glad we agree." So I had been fighting the Wg. Cdr. He was certainly good, but I liked to think that he learned something good but the Hunter.

Then the next pair were off, and it became apparent that they had also been taken to the cleaners by the Sabres by playing their game and not the Hunter game. Things were not going well.
*
Continued*..............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cont'd from previous...

*RAIN STOPPED PLAY*

We lost the next day-and-a-half to heavy rain, in a manner somewhat reminiscent of a test match. This gave us the opportunity to visit the Khyber Pass, and have tea and cucumber sandwiches (with the crusts cut off, I'm not joking) in the Khyber Rifles Officers Mess. An armed escort was provided to prevent the locals from taking us hostage. It was a memorable day out, if only for the cucumber sandwiches and the opportunity to sign the guest book signed by the Queen, President Kennedy and other world famous names.

Although the weather ruled out flying, we made a couple of important decisions. Firstly, we had flown the aircraft to Peshawar with the Extra Long Range fit, two 230 gallon tanks inboard and two 100 gallon outboard. On arrival, the 100's had been removed and we flew with the 230's. We obviously needed to consider performance ability, and as most sorties were of a fairly short duration the 230's were a bit of an overkill and imposed a performance penalty. Off they came, to be replaced by the 100's inboard. We thought this would help.

The second decision revolved around the whisky. A visit to the local Chinese restaurant (yes, they have them in Peshawar, too) had brought the not entirely unexpected enquiry from the head man: "Psst - got any whisky for sale?" "Yes. What are you prepared to pay?" Negotiations continued for some while and we eventually agreed on £10 bottle. Bear in mind that this was 1971 and the stuff only cost 10 shillings (50p) a bottle in the NAAFI.

At this stage, we had revealed how much we had to sell and the restaurant owner was taken aback, to say the least, when we suggested we could let him have 12 crates! "It'll take me 24 hours to raise the money," he said. "Only hard currency, sterling or dollars, not rupees," we reminded him. I do not know how you raise £1,440 in Peshawar in 24 hours notice, but he did it. The cash injection to the squadron fund ensured we had an excellent disbandment party in when 208 folded in August 1971.
The rain stopped and we were raring to go, but the runway was flooded. Wg. Cdr. Middlecoat asked Air Traffic Control how long it would take to clear the runway, and on being told that the sweeper vehicles were having no effect, he detailed 60 PAF airmen to grab brooms, and double to the runway and sweep it dry! (I told you the British Raj was alive and well!). Mind you, the look on the faces of our ground-crew was worth a fortune when we jokingly told them they were on next!
*
BRING ON THE MIGS*

Things still remained very much in the favour of the PAF as we came to the last day. We still did not have anything resembling a kill and only two opportunities left too redeem ourselves. The high power section, the 'Boss' and 'Buck' Ryan, set forth to do battle with a pair of Chinese-built MiG-19 Farmers - the Shenyang F-6 - which operated out of Sargodha, some 130 nautical miles south south east of Peshawar. They came back with their tails between their legs.

I was down to lead the last pair, again with young Stanley as my No. 2. This had to go well and, regretfully, I told Dave I was taking a much more experienced pilot with me - Roger Wholey, one of the best combat pilots I have ever known. Dave was disappointed, but fully understood my reasoning. Roger and I blasted off absolutely determined either to get these two MiGs or not bother coming back.

We were at 40,00ft on the north-bound leg of a north-south race track about 40 miles north of Sarghoda when we saw them, in contrails coming in from 3 o'clock. We split vertically, Rog going low for speed and turning into them fairly hard, and me going high and turning gently.

It worked - they both followed Rog, but could not turn with him. After less than one turn, I was in a position to drop on the back man and Rog was working into a good position on the leader. It obviously seemed to the No.2 MiG that this was going to be a good 'sandwich', with him getting Rog before Rog got the MiG leader.

He was wrong. I came down right into his '6' and closed to about 360m before the MiG pilot saw me and broke hard right. Too late, I was in and staying - that'll teach him to clear his '6 o'clock' before committing! Rog latched on to the leader and stayed behind him for the rest of the fight. We were now two independent one-to-one combats, being split beyond visual range and doing very much our own thing, while still keeping track of events in the other fight by radio. All seemed to be going very well.

Over the next five minutes or so, both fights worked their way down from 40,000ft to deck level with little change. The MiG could roll very rapidly, well in excess of the Hunter roll rate, though this is no great advantage with someone camped right behind you. Despite having a theoretical speed advantage, this was not all that apparent.

It probably would have been if the fight had stayed at high level for any time where the MiG-19's supersonic capability would have told, but most of the time we were below 20,000ft and the aircraft seemed fairly evenly matched on speed between there and low level. Despite everything my man threw at me - hard breaks, attempted forced fly-throughs into the previously-described barrel roll, slowing down into a 'scissors' (very low speed cross-overs trying to make the opponent fly ahead) - he could not shake me.

Rog was having the same result with his fight. It was very clear that at medium and low level the Hunter had the match on the MiG-19 for turning ability, was much superior at high speed handling, and that the maximum speed difference was nil.

This could not be allowed to go on for much longer. At low level and full power, fuel was disappearing at 200lb a minute, and the MiG-19, with two engines and reheat, was probably worse off. After a couple of minutes at very low level, my man started running flat out at the deck on a southerly heading. They were obviously heading home, and we followed.

Fuel was getting a bit tight, but we were going to follow them back to Sargodha, even if it meant landing there because of fuel shortage. I saw the airfield when we had about three miles to run and at about the same time, the other MiG - with Roger glued firmly to his tail - appeared line abreast of us. There we were, a big box of two MiG-19s and two Hunters doing the best part of 600 knots, on the deck, heading right for Sargodha.

As the MiGs broke downwind over Sargodha, Rog and I both got the 'bingo' lights - 1,300lb of fuel remaining and something like 130 nautical miles to go in the opposite direction. The 600 knots was converted into a rapid climb via the first 60% or so of a loop and a half roll, and within a very short time we were back at 40,00ft and at range speed for the return to Peshawar, where we landed with about 400 pounds of fuel remaining in each aircraft - a good sortie that had lasted all of 45 minutes.

*
HONOUR RESTORED*

Honour was restored. We had given the final pair of MiGs a right pasting because they allowed us to play our game and they let the fight get quickly down to a height where they had no advantage. It was the same lesson as our fights with the Sabres - play the fight to your advantage, not your opponent's.

It was only after landing that I noticed the 'g' meter in my aircraft was covered in black bodge tape - why? Roger's was the same. What was going on? The line Chief gave us an explanation: "We didn't want you to worry about over-stressing - you just had to get them and we would have straightened out the aircraft afterwards." As it happened, neither of us had over-stressed.

The aircraft were handed back to be made ready for departure the following day, and we went downtown for some shopping before the farewell party with the remainder of the whisky. Now what was it that She-Who-Must-Be-Obeyed had said she wanted? A brass inlaid sandalwood coffee table, very good quality and very cheap.

How I ended up with an ancient mountain flintlock gun over 6ft long instead, how we shipped/smuggled it back to Bahrain in a Hunter pitot head box (the pitot was subsequently recovered by the air attaché), an the ear bashing I got for this back home are all incidents best glossed over. Suffice to say that 'Er Indoors is still here and that the gun is a right swine to balance you coffee on!

We left Peshawar on Friday, March 5, with a good beat-up and night-stopped Karachi Masroor with the Sabre squadron based there. The journey into Karachi for a Chinese meal (how come everybody likes Chinese food?) in three cars driven by PAF fighter pilots and the three minor shunts we had on the way there and back and back (including one which involved two of our cars), should be consigned to history. After a relaxed start on Saturday, we departed for home. The final leg had its moments, but only Roger and I talk about that.

Until I read Andrew Thomas's letter, I was unaware that Wg. Cdr. Middlecoat had died [Missing in Action] in the Pakistan/Indian conflict that followed a few months after our visit. A great shame - he was certainly a gentleman and an excellent fighter pilot, but how, as a Pakistani, did he end up with the name Mervyn L. Middlecoat?


Courtesy Via - Fly Past, July 2000
"www.flypast .com"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Brigadier Mir Ijaz "Tony" Mahmood
Sitara-e-Jurat

a flamboyant officer, he raised and led the 23ʳᵈ FF, which routed the crack 3ʳᵈ Grenadiers at Sadhewala, in the Rajasthan - circa mid-November 1965.

his 2 AK Brigade would make an abortive attempt at Poonch in December 1971. https://t.co/PYSxyGHSBJ


----------



## fatman17

111 Brigade


----------



## Phantom.

Lt Col Sher Khan Shaheed
Sher-e-Jang/Fakhr e Kashmir
76th Punjab Infantry British indian army (1919-1922)/5 AK Regiment 1947
9 july 1948
Chajja Hill poonch sector
Kashmir War

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Brigadier Aslam Khan Afridi
'Colonel Pasha'
Military Cross
Hilal-e-Jurat
Fakhr-e-Kashmir

Commissioned in the State Army, he won an MC at the Burma Front, and took command of the Scouts from Major Brown in early 1948.

Played an instrumental role in the liberation of Baltistan. https://t.co/CPZn3RdxOn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Flt Lt Saifullah Khan Lodhi
(Sitara-i-Jurat)

Flight Lieutenant Saifullah Khan Lodhi was a navigator of exceptional ability and a completely dedicated officer. He possessed unusual skill, enthusiasm and drive, which enabled him to make valuable contribution towards operations. He undertook several operational missions most cheerfully and enthusiastically, invariably attaining outstanding results. It was on one such mission on 11 September ‘65, that he lost his life. For his extreme dedication to duty, Flight Lieutenant Saifullah Khan Lodhi is awarded Sitara-i-Jurat. 



....................................................









Sqn Ldr Alauddin Ahmed
(Sitara-i-Jurat)

Squadron Leader Alauddin Ahmed, led his squadron in twenty combat missions against the Indian ground and air forces. His leadership throughout the operations was cool, courageous and most determined which inspired the greatest confidence amongst pilots of his formations and resulted in destruction of many Indian tanks and vehicles. In his last sortie, he attacked and blew up an important ammunition train at Gurdaspur rail-head in complete disregard of his personal safety. During this attack on September 13, his aircraft was damaged and he was reported missing over enemy territory. Subsequently, it was confirmed that the officer died in this action. For his exemplary leadership, courage and valour, Squadron Leader Alauddin Ahmed is awarded Sitara-i-Jurat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

trio of the valiant

standing left,

Air Marshal Azim Daudpota
Sitara-e-Jurat
17 Sqn "Tigers"

standing centre,

Air Chief Marshal HK Durrani
Sitara-e-Jurat
9 Sqn "Griffins"

standing right,

Group Captain Cecil Chaudhary
Sitara-e-Jurat
5 Sqn "Falcons" https://t.co/GmUntxu8oQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phantom.

Lt Hussain Shah
Sitara-e-Jurat
Guides Cav (FF)
11 September 1965
Phillora

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

in the loving memory of,

Major Sabir Kamal Meyer
Sitara-e-Jurat and Bar
10ᵗʰ FF / 13ᵗʰ FF
8ᵗʰ December 1971
Bhaduria, East Pakistan

was awarded his first SJ in April 1971, at the Paksey Bridge, during the civil war, and was a veteran of the Khem Karan Campaign of 1965. https://t.co/xLSGq8zbv8

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> Brigadier Aslam Khan Afridi
> 'Colonel Pasha'
> Military Cross
> Hilal-e-Jurat
> Fakhr-e-Kashmir
> 
> Commissioned in the State Army, he won an MC at the Burma Front, and took command of the Scouts from Major Brown in early 1948.
> 
> Played an instrumental role in the liberation of Baltistan. https://t.co/CPZn3RdxOn
> View attachment 679374


Brigadier Muhammad Aslam Khan( Code Name: Col. Pasha) history -

Back in Gilgit, where Col. Pasha established his headquarter, he raised the strength of the combined force about 2000 men, equipped them with whatever arms that were captured from the Kashmir State force and trained the rest with dummy wooden rifles. Four wings were organized as given below:-
‘A’ Wing of ex 6 J and K infantry Battalion under Captain Mohammad Khan Jarral at Bunji.
‘B’ Wing of ex-Gilgit Scouts under Captian Hassan Khan at Chilas,
‘C’ Wing of ex-Gilgit Scouts under Lt. Babar at Gilgit. 
‘D’ Wing of ex-Gilgit Scouts under Major Ehsan Ali at Gilgit.

A quick survey of the area revealed a total military blank south of Astor and Burzil Pass right upto Gurez in one direction and across Deosai plain upto the vicinity of Zojila on the other. These were the two passes through which the enemy could re-enter Northern Areas as the Bandipur-Astor road and Kargil-Skardu road were the most frequented routes followed in time of the Maharaj’s rule. 

But close at hand at Skardu the enemy force were still sitting strong and they could advance with some re-enforcements along the Indus river right into Gilgit. The plan that Col. Pasha made converted the immediate objective-to advance into the blank area and occupy as much territory as possible during the winter before the enemy had chance to re-enter; to hold the enemy at the two passes at the south-east and south-west and stop their passage with strong force so that in the next summer season there was no possibility of the enemy to retake possession of the ground so conquered; and finally to neutralize enemy’s strength in Skardu and conquered the whole of Baltistan and integrate it into Northern Areas. The entire plan, as it appears, covered those “frontier” areas which fell outside the main valley of Kashmir from this northerly direction as he had no means to do so. If he could hold Zojila pass, the only other direction where he could advance was Ladakh and cut it away from Jammu and Kashmir. This aim of conquering Baltistan and pushing the border to the very gates of Kashmir was a scheme of no mean order and this perhaps was the mission for which he was sent to Gilgit. Col. Pasha was a man of steel frame to achieve his objective in the most unfavorable season of the year. To impute to him any personal jealousy for not helping his commander, Captain Hassan Khan, in the Gurez-Bandipur sector to advance towards Srinagar will be defeated the very purpose of the original plan which did not include the conquest of Kashmir.

In accordance with the original scheme discussed in Gilgit, Col. Pasha gave a new shape to two forces, the first he significantly named Tiger Force to be commanded by Col. Hassan Khan, the second was called Ibex force to be commanded by Major Ehsan Ali.

The task of the Tiger force was to advance to Tragbal and GUREZ and continue striking at Bandipur with a growling noise of a tiger to keep the Indian force away from approaching the boundary of Northern Areas. The task of the ibex force was to hop, like an ibex of this area, over high ranges along the Indus River , first meet with the Indian detachment at Rondu, occupy Skardu and advance onward towards Kargil and Ladakh so as to stop Indian army advancing from the valley of Kashmir into this direction. The greatest hurdle was the most unfavorable winter season with deep snow obstructing the path of advance which could only be braved by the hardy soldiers of this region. But there was the hard task-master, the Commandant, who directed every step of the move and was ready to change plan in response to the changing circumstances. When the ibex force was stuck at Skardu and there was hardly any chance of that force advancing towards Kargil in winter. Col Pasha moved his headquarter to Chilam and began to train another force there in the snow fields around Burzil. Even when the training was on, these snow-fed soldiers from Hunza and Yasin were asked to wrap their feet and legs with rags and ordered to march across the Deosai Plain wading through fifteen feet thick snow and reach Kargil, Dras and Zojila in three days. Commanded by another icy cold-proof soldier, Lt. Shah Khan of hunza, the force was literally and operationally called Eskimo force as they had a challenge the ice- sheets of 12000 feet high plateau of deosai, sit and sleep on snow-capped high peak And hammer surprise attacks on the enemy to snatch food, clothing and weapons from then.

It is in this scheme of offensive action during the worst season of the year with weather-worn soldiers of steel physique and inexhaustible energy, driven by Col. Pasha, to achieve the objective without fail, they lay the real defense of the Northern Areas.

Within the scheme outlined Col. Pasha gave enough freedom to his commanders to use their intelligence and initiative to go ahead with their force, create confusion in the enemy ranks by their surprise move and destroy the possibility of any advance by Maharaja’s soldiers. The tactic that he adopted suited to the genius of the local soldiers who were proficient in holding their own on hill tops and ambushing the enemy in the valleys by a volley of concentrated fire that would surely lead to either utter destruction of the enemy or their confused escape for life.Such moves were possible because the commandant knew the land inch by inch and he could issue instructions and send supplies of men and material and even divert platoons and companies from one sector to another.The best example of such a diversion was the despatch of a batch of 60 men to Thurgo Pari under the command of Subedar Mohammad Ali to ambush the advance of an Indian battalion along the Indus under Col. Kirpal Singh. The Subedar divided his platoon in two sections, one posted on the northerly hill and another on the southern but men were disposed in such a fashion that in groups of three, they hid behind separate boulders. When the enemy was down in the valley shots were fired from north to south and it appeared as if all the boulders on the top were angrily falling on the heads of the enemy. There could hardly be any protection from the volley of fire. The whole battalion was routed. The scheme was well designed and the command was well executed to its successful end.

Another example is of the delayed capture of Dras, where a platoon was led by Subedar Sher Ali of Yasin. In the right old Islamic tradition the Subedar did not like to kill the enemy by surprise. He gave a challenge to the resting enemy of soldiers in the valley and did not open fire till the enemy was allowed to hold their weapons and meet the invaders face to face. This old tactic of fighting between swords men were all right when the two soldiers had similar equipments but in the present case disparity in equipment put the Subedar in the most disadvantageous position. The result was considerable delay in the occupation of Dras. Here the commandant came to the help and he sent re-enforcements of four platoons from the Tiger Force in Gurez Sector, which finally helped in routing the enemy in this sector and occupying the strategic place of Dras and advancing towards Zojila for its capture. This military move of the commandant has been criticized by some 109 out of their ignorance but Col. Pasha knew the significance of his strategy very well. He had deployed the Eskimo Force in this direction with the sole purpose of closing to Zojila route before summer set in and to achieve that end it was he who alone knew how best to use the soldiers fighting in different sectors. 

After Col. Hasan Khan had achieved in winning control over Gurez-Astor route and was well placed on Tragbal pass, the other most important objective was to push ahead towards Kargil, Dras and Zojila because it was along this direction that the enemy had been trying to break through and send Re-enforcements for the relief of the besieged men in Skardu. With that aim in view Col. Pasha had instructed Major Ehsan Ali to occupy Skardu as quickly as possible and advance ahead along the Indus valley route towards Parkuta, Kharmong and Ladakh. When Major Ehsan was stuck up in Skardu, Col. Pasha dispatched the reserve force under the name of Eskimo Force towards Kargil and Zojila to do the job earlier entrusted to Major Ehsan Ali. And for the objective he mobilized all the soldiers that he could lay hold on in any sector where fighting was going on. Even from Skardu some platoons were sent to this direction for finishing the job as quickly as possible. Later even Ehsan Ali was ordered to move even before the actual fall of Skardu, leaving this job to others, and command the forces in this most difficult sector, where the enemy was up with his re-enforcements. Some of the most important battles were fought later in this sector and it goes to the credit of Col. Pasha that he evolved a plan not only to close this route for the Indians but also to deploy his soldiers according to his policy of offensive action throughout the area of Ladakh. Although the main headquarter was not occupied because of Indian superiority of air supplies, yet his men surrounded the capital and they moved forward far ahead in the south upto Padam towards Jammu. In fact he was on the point of crossing the boundary of the state of Jammu and Kashmir and enters Indian Territory in Himachal Pradesh when he sent a wireless message to the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi consisting of three words “attacking Himachal Pradesh”. This position of Col. Pasha, achieved in six months by the end of June 1948, was much more than what was expected of him. The General Headquarters, then under a British C-in-C, was not interested in snatching any Indian territory. They were more than satisfied with the splendid work so far done by Col. Pasha. In early July 1948 Col. Pasha was recalled to Rawalpindi and posted as Private Secretary to the Commander-in-Chief of the Pakistan Army Head. Col Pasha had the satisfaction of extending the boundary of Gilgit to the very gates of Kashmir and for this achievement he was awarded Hilal-e-Jurat by Government of Pakistan and later promoted to the rank of Brigadier in 1953 at the young age of 36 years. After retirement Brigadier Aslam Khan has chosen to remain in this area away from politics quietly remembering his older days of gallantry but at the same time adding to develop Tourist Industry in the form of Shangrila hotels in this isolated trans- Himalayas Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

PanzerKiel said:


> Brigadier Muhammad Aslam Khan( Code Name: Col. Pasha) history -
> 
> Back in Gilgit, where Col. Pasha established his headquarter, he raised the strength of the combined force about 2000 men, equipped them with whatever arms that were captured from the Kashmir State force and trained the rest with dummy wooden rifles. Four wings were organized as given below:-
> ‘A’ Wing of ex 6 J and K infantry Battalion under Captain Mohammad Khan Jarral at Bunji.
> ‘B’ Wing of ex-Gilgit Scouts under Captian Hassan Khan at Chilas,
> ‘C’ Wing of ex-Gilgit Scouts under Lt. Babar at Gilgit.
> ‘D’ Wing of ex-Gilgit Scouts under Major Ehsan Ali at Gilgit.
> 
> A quick survey of the area revealed a total military blank south of Astor and Burzil Pass right upto Gurez in one direction and across Deosai plain upto the vicinity of Zojila on the other. These were the two passes through which the enemy could re-enter Northern Areas as the Bandipur-Astor road and Kargil-Skardu road were the most frequented routes followed in time of the Maharaj’s rule.
> 
> But close at hand at Skardu the enemy force were still sitting strong and they could advance with some re-enforcements along the Indus river right into Gilgit. The plan that Col. Pasha made converted the immediate objective-to advance into the blank area and occupy as much territory as possible during the winter before the enemy had chance to re-enter; to hold the enemy at the two passes at the south-east and south-west and stop their passage with strong force so that in the next summer season there was no possibility of the enemy to retake possession of the ground so conquered; and finally to neutralize enemy’s strength in Skardu and conquered the whole of Baltistan and integrate it into Northern Areas. The entire plan, as it appears, covered those “frontier” areas which fell outside the main valley of Kashmir from this northerly direction as he had no means to do so. If he could hold Zojila pass, the only other direction where he could advance was Ladakh and cut it away from Jammu and Kashmir. This aim of conquering Baltistan and pushing the border to the very gates of Kashmir was a scheme of no mean order and this perhaps was the mission for which he was sent to Gilgit. Col. Pasha was a man of steel frame to achieve his objective in the most unfavorable season of the year. To impute to him any personal jealousy for not helping his commander, Captain Hassan Khan, in the Gurez-Bandipur sector to advance towards Srinagar will be defeated the very purpose of the original plan which did not include the conquest of Kashmir.
> 
> In accordance with the original scheme discussed in Gilgit, Col. Pasha gave a new shape to two forces, the first he significantly named Tiger Force to be commanded by Col. Hassan Khan, the second was called Ibex force to be commanded by Major Ehsan Ali.
> 
> The task of the Tiger force was to advance to Tragbal and GUREZ and continue striking at Bandipur with a growling noise of a tiger to keep the Indian force away from approaching the boundary of Northern Areas. The task of the ibex force was to hop, like an ibex of this area, over high ranges along the Indus River , first meet with the Indian detachment at Rondu, occupy Skardu and advance onward towards Kargil and Ladakh so as to stop Indian army advancing from the valley of Kashmir into this direction. The greatest hurdle was the most unfavorable winter season with deep snow obstructing the path of advance which could only be braved by the hardy soldiers of this region. But there was the hard task-master, the Commandant, who directed every step of the move and was ready to change plan in response to the changing circumstances. When the ibex force was stuck at Skardu and there was hardly any chance of that force advancing towards Kargil in winter. Col Pasha moved his headquarter to Chilam and began to train another force there in the snow fields around Burzil. Even when the training was on, these snow-fed soldiers from Hunza and Yasin were asked to wrap their feet and legs with rags and ordered to march across the Deosai Plain wading through fifteen feet thick snow and reach Kargil, Dras and Zojila in three days. Commanded by another icy cold-proof soldier, Lt. Shah Khan of hunza, the force was literally and operationally called Eskimo force as they had a challenge the ice- sheets of 12000 feet high plateau of deosai, sit and sleep on snow-capped high peak And hammer surprise attacks on the enemy to snatch food, clothing and weapons from then.
> 
> It is in this scheme of offensive action during the worst season of the year with weather-worn soldiers of steel physique and inexhaustible energy, driven by Col. Pasha, to achieve the objective without fail, they lay the real defense of the Northern Areas.
> 
> Within the scheme outlined Col. Pasha gave enough freedom to his commanders to use their intelligence and initiative to go ahead with their force, create confusion in the enemy ranks by their surprise move and destroy the possibility of any advance by Maharaja’s soldiers. The tactic that he adopted suited to the genius of the local soldiers who were proficient in holding their own on hill tops and ambushing the enemy in the valleys by a volley of concentrated fire that would surely lead to either utter destruction of the enemy or their confused escape for life.Such moves were possible because the commandant knew the land inch by inch and he could issue instructions and send supplies of men and material and even divert platoons and companies from one sector to another.The best example of such a diversion was the despatch of a batch of 60 men to Thurgo Pari under the command of Subedar Mohammad Ali to ambush the advance of an Indian battalion along the Indus under Col. Kirpal Singh. The Subedar divided his platoon in two sections, one posted on the northerly hill and another on the southern but men were disposed in such a fashion that in groups of three, they hid behind separate boulders. When the enemy was down in the valley shots were fired from north to south and it appeared as if all the boulders on the top were angrily falling on the heads of the enemy. There could hardly be any protection from the volley of fire. The whole battalion was routed. The scheme was well designed and the command was well executed to its successful end.
> 
> Another example is of the delayed capture of Dras, where a platoon was led by Subedar Sher Ali of Yasin. In the right old Islamic tradition the Subedar did not like to kill the enemy by surprise. He gave a challenge to the resting enemy of soldiers in the valley and did not open fire till the enemy was allowed to hold their weapons and meet the invaders face to face. This old tactic of fighting between swords men were all right when the two soldiers had similar equipments but in the present case disparity in equipment put the Subedar in the most disadvantageous position. The result was considerable delay in the occupation of Dras. Here the commandant came to the help and he sent re-enforcements of four platoons from the Tiger Force in Gurez Sector, which finally helped in routing the enemy in this sector and occupying the strategic place of Dras and advancing towards Zojila for its capture. This military move of the commandant has been criticized by some 109 out of their ignorance but Col. Pasha knew the significance of his strategy very well. He had deployed the Eskimo Force in this direction with the sole purpose of closing to Zojila route before summer set in and to achieve that end it was he who alone knew how best to use the soldiers fighting in different sectors.
> 
> After Col. Hasan Khan had achieved in winning control over Gurez-Astor route and was well placed on Tragbal pass, the other most important objective was to push ahead towards Kargil, Dras and Zojila because it was along this direction that the enemy had been trying to break through and send Re-enforcements for the relief of the besieged men in Skardu. With that aim in view Col. Pasha had instructed Major Ehsan Ali to occupy Skardu as quickly as possible and advance ahead along the Indus valley route towards Parkuta, Kharmong and Ladakh. When Major Ehsan was stuck up in Skardu, Col. Pasha dispatched the reserve force under the name of Eskimo Force towards Kargil and Zojila to do the job earlier entrusted to Major Ehsan Ali. And for the objective he mobilized all the soldiers that he could lay hold on in any sector where fighting was going on. Even from Skardu some platoons were sent to this direction for finishing the job as quickly as possible. Later even Ehsan Ali was ordered to move even before the actual fall of Skardu, leaving this job to others, and command the forces in this most difficult sector, where the enemy was up with his re-enforcements. Some of the most important battles were fought later in this sector and it goes to the credit of Col. Pasha that he evolved a plan not only to close this route for the Indians but also to deploy his soldiers according to his policy of offensive action throughout the area of Ladakh. Although the main headquarter was not occupied because of Indian superiority of air supplies, yet his men surrounded the capital and they moved forward far ahead in the south upto Padam towards Jammu. In fact he was on the point of crossing the boundary of the state of Jammu and Kashmir and enters Indian Territory in Himachal Pradesh when he sent a wireless message to the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi consisting of three words “attacking Himachal Pradesh”. This position of Col. Pasha, achieved in six months by the end of June 1948, was much more than what was expected of him. The General Headquarters, then under a British C-in-C, was not interested in snatching any Indian territory. They were more than satisfied with the splendid work so far done by Col. Pasha. In early July 1948 Col. Pasha was recalled to Rawalpindi and posted as Private Secretary to the Commander-in-Chief of the Pakistan Army Head. Col Pasha had the satisfaction of extending the boundary of Gilgit to the very gates of Kashmir and for this achievement he was awarded Hilal-e-Jurat by Government of Pakistan and later promoted to the rank of Brigadier in 1953 at the young age of 36 years. After retirement Brigadier Aslam Khan has chosen to remain in this area away from politics quietly remembering his older days of gallantry but at the same time adding to develop Tourist Industry in the form of Shangrila hotels in this isolated trans- Himalayas Zone.


Our true heros who cared about their country. Thanks for the share

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Phantom.

Brigadier Ahsan Rasheed Shami
Hilal-e-Jurat
201 Indian Fd Bty/Arty 1 Armd Div
10 September 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Phantom.

Major Ziauddin uppal
Sitara-e-Jurat
30 SP (Heavy) Artillery
17 September 1965
Wagah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phantom.

Lt Ahmed Munir 
Sitara-e-Jurat
10th FF
10 September 1965
Lakhna Tarn Taran

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

#KARAKURAMHIGHWAY 
This is how Pakistan Army Engineers constructed Karakuram Highway in late 1950s-1970s. Many lost their lives doing so.

Standing so precariously and working on a steep, unstable mountain slope above River Indus flowing over over 1000 feet below. 
#Salutes [emoji122][emoji3590] https://t.co/bZMBYP7MkJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Nur Khan and Middlecoat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phantom.

Lt Ahmed Faruk Khatlani
Sitara-e-Jurat
18 Punjab
9 April 1965
Sardar post,Rann of Kutch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Tirah Valley. A few well earned Zzzs

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fatman17

No comments. ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Major William Alexander Brown, the liberator of Gilgit Agency. 

Commander of Gilgit Scouts, he deposed Brigadier Ghansara Singh, the Maharaja's Governor of Gilgit on 1st November 1947, in a coup d'etat under the codename 'Datta Khel'. He remained Scouts Commandant till Jan '48. https://t.co/bRXGnvksvS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

some game the pomps played....on one hand general gracy refused Quaids orders and here we see a brit officer carrying out a coup against the mahararajas man.

so the powers that be made sure of the geographical situation in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

the Sitara-e-Jurat (Star of Courage) and it's Kashmir War equivalent, the Sher-e-Jang (Lion of War) - issued by the Government of Azad Kashmir. https://t.co/LUxiJyYqYL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

remembering,

Naib Risaldar Khaliq Satti
Sitara-e-Jurat
25 Cavalry - "Men of Steel"
16ᵗʰ September 1965
Chawinda Railway Line

an exceptional JCO, his troop would be in the heat of battle for a fortnight.

immortalized himself while coming to the aid of a pinned down lieutenant. https://t.co/Ghm4rBKkCh


----------



## fatman17

on this day 14 years back, suicide bombers from the TNSM would kill more than 40 recruits from the Punjab Regimental Centre, at Dargai, in what would be the first major attack on the army outside the tribal areas, since the beginning of the WoT.

a bloody future was imminent...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## fatman17

Guides Cavalry

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

A Scottish Cannon in Potohar
*Remembrance Day Series*
___
On a flat clayey stretch just where the ground starts folding into ravines of Salt Range, next to Ketaksha (Ketas) where Shiva once wept, lies a village Dulmial
A jet black artillery piece makes it "village with the gun" https://t.co/3jWdvn0vvY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

the infantry's organic indirect firesupport - in the East.

the intensity of the warfighting would sharply rise as November progressed. https://t.co/eDuoyyooZY


----------



## Yasser76

fatman17 said:


> A Scottish Cannon in Potohar
> *Remembrance Day Series*
> ___
> On a flat clayey stretch just where the ground starts folding into ravines of Salt Range, next to Ketaksha (Ketas) where Shiva once wept, lies a village Dulmial
> A jet black artillery piece makes it "village with the gun" https://t.co/3jWdvn0vvY
> View attachment 687180
> View attachment 687181
> View attachment 687182
> View attachment 687183
> View attachment 687184


Not far from my mother's village in Jatli....


----------



## fatman17

Wow, so you must have visited?


Yasser76 said:


> Not far from my mother's village in Jatli....


----------



## fatman17

5 Horse - Probyn's Horse

last saw action as a mounted unit at Kalanjar Uttar, facing the Deccan Horse.

shifted north and held in reserve for Operation Wind-Up; envisaged as a counteroffensive to seize the initiative from the Indian I Corps, after it's failure to take Chawinda. https://t.co/31ZWif2Dr8


----------



## Yasser76

fatman17 said:


> Wow, so you must have visited?



No, never got the chance really, when I was a boy when we visited Pakistan we would stay in Jatli only for a few days, I only every visited Chakwal once. Most of our time was spent in Rawalpindi. Interestingly enough the village on my fathers side in Dawri is very close to this village









The Pakistan village that sent all of its men to fight in WWI - and was nearly airbrushed out of history


Dr Irfan Malik was just five years-old when he left his native Nottingham to visit his ancestral village of Dulmial in Pakistan.




www.telegraph.co.uk





Generally the Pothar region of Punjab supplied a very high number of men for the army in WW1 and WW2. They still do to a large extent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Lt Selhria’s name has been engraved on the Monumental Stone at the RMC, Duntroon dedicated to the memory of its graduates who gave their lives in the service of their country. https://t.co/WHeyQXVvxI


----------



## fatman17

ideals are peaceful

history is violent. https://t.co/ke5TbNepZX


----------



## fatman17

The First "Native" VC
*Remembrance Day Series*
___
Outside Army Museum, in perfect military bearing, hands firm on his rifle, stands a tall figure
Our proud soldier, dear reader, is the first South Asian recipient of Victoria Cross & the first native-born Indian to win the medal https://t.co/J5tLzH35CE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

On October 31, 1914, at Hollebeke, Belgium, Sepoy Khudadad Khan from 129th Duke of Connaught’s Own Baluchis, in the tender age of 26, was awarded Victoria Cross for his heroic deeds
A machine gunner who fought bravely despite being wounded and was left by the enemy for dead https://t.co/Vj7IgG3fak


fatman17 said:


> The First "Native" VC
> *Remembrance Day Series*
> ___
> Outside Army Museum, in perfect military bearing, hands firm on his rifle, stands a tall figure
> Our proud soldier, dear reader, is the first South Asian recipient of Victoria Cross & the first native-born Indian to win the medal https://t.co/J5tLzH35CE
> View attachment 687970

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> On October 31, 1914, at Hollebeke, Belgium, Sepoy Khudadad Khan from 129th Duke of Connaught’s Own Baluchis, in the tender age of 26, was awarded Victoria Cross for his heroic deeds
> A machine gunner who fought bravely despite being wounded and was left by the enemy for dead https://t.co/Vj7IgG3fak
> View attachment 687971


He later rose to the rank of Subedar and post retirement lived a cherished life in independent Pakistan
From Mandi Bahauddin – Sargodha Road, a tiny offshoot leads to a quiet village Chak 25
In Mandi Bahauddin neighborhood a humble grave now hosts the First Native Victoria Cross https://t.co/QrQsEcME7k

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Major General Jamshed; commander of the 36ᵗʰ Division at Dhaka.

Jamshed had won the Military Cross twice in Burma during WW2, serving in 2/1ˢᵗ Punjab. regimental colleague of Captain Sarwar during the Kashmir War.

awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat in '65 as CO 2 Punjab, at Chawinda. https://t.co/kBRdRmOrq0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Jamshed's ad-hoc formation was an apology of a division, with only 2 regular infantry battalions.

in picture, he is flanked on his left by Hardev "Harry" Singh Kler, Maha Vir Chakra.

his nephew, LTG Alok Singh Kler, commands the Indian Army's South Western Command today.


fatman17 said:


> Major General Jamshed; commander of the 36ᵗʰ Division at Dhaka.
> 
> Jamshed had won the Military Cross twice in Burma during WW2, serving in 2/1ˢᵗ Punjab. regimental colleague of Captain Sarwar during the Kashmir War.
> 
> awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat in '65 as CO 2 Punjab, at Chawinda. https://t.co/kBRdRmOrq0
> View attachment 688713

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

spring of 1950

the Shah of Iran, Reza Pahlavi, receives a Baloch Regiment plaque from none other than Yahya Khan, then a Colonel.

Imperial Iran was the first country to recognize Pakistan; this was the Shah's maiden visit to the nascent dominion. https://t.co/KJbyyCK2LT

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Military bicycle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

commander-in-chief of the Pakistan Army, General Musa Khan Hazara inspects Afghan troops at Torkham - love the good old Stahlhelm. https://t.co/BUDzMwF6Dl

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Air Marshal Arjan Singh (Left) Air Marshal Asghar Khan (Right) with their respective spouses. https://t.co/n7dIX4wgMZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

‘Invisible hero’ who walked through fire to save Lahore



By Majid Sheikh

Over half a century ago - the year was 1967 - the massive Lahore Cantonment Ammunition Depot just east of the airport experienced a huge fire that threatened the main dump, then considered among the largest in Pakistan. It was a grim moment.

The Corps Commander of Lahore in those days was the late Gen. Tikka Khan, whose WW2 experience told him that everything within a five-mile radius would be blown to smithereens. A warning was issued that Lahore was threatened and he rushed to the ammunition dump to work a way out. It was his sheer luck that a young major from the Engineers, who was a commando too, was passing that way. He stopped him and asked him what should be done. The plucky engineer used his binoculars and suggested that a tractor be used to segregate the damaged area and then commandos should crawl into the silos to remove the rockets and bombs. “Can you carry out such a crazy suicidal strategy”, asked an amazed and worried Gen. Tikka Khan. “Yes Sir, but it will take at least three days”.

It was in this bizarre situation that the young Major took a tractor to plough deep ditches around the premises and then in an act, which any sane mind would surely term as suicidal, he drove straight into the developing and exploding inferno. As the growing army team watched in shock from afar, every five minutes this dare-devil would emerge his clothes virtually burnt. He would roll on the ground to cool off and then back into the exploding dump he went. Everyone was sure that at some point he would not emerge and a major portion of Lahore would be blown up.

After four hours of hard work he emerged, burnt from head to toe, and sought five commandos to head in five different directions. Volunteers were aplenty after seeing this young brave engineer-commando. Soon a few army soldiers also begged Gen. Tikka to be allowed to control what promised to be the most dangerous situation the Pakistan Army had till then faced in peace time. On their minds was the city of Lahore and its citizens. The brilliant Tikka Khan disallowed them declaring that this was a fight only officers would have to fight out, and he himself was nearby in harm’s way.

As the Army Engineers worked out contingency plans for evacuating the threatened portions of Lahore and its surrounding villages, the six officers, led by the Engineer-Commando Major Khurshid Ghias, worked away into the night and by the time the next day emerged they had managed to contain the inferno with exploding bombs all around them. It might sound as super-human today but the fact is that for three days and nights these amazing soldiers worked removing rockets and bombs which was burning their arms, to safer parts of the outlying fields and buried in ditches dug all over the place. It was a sight the Pakistan Army had never seen before, and given the experience of 1965 everyone expected a miracle. Today we can safely say that a miracle was achieved and Lahore was saved by the efforts of this exceptionally brave Engineer-Commando.

On Monday last that very same brave gentleman that was the engineer-commando, who was to later excel as an academic and irrigation expert, passed away in Lahore. Brig. Khurshid Ghias was buried in the Cavalry Ground graveyard by his colleagues and friends the same evening. The next day a religious scholar paid him tributes. The presentation was brief, to the point and devoid of any religiosity. That is the way the unsung heroes of our land prefer, away from official tributes and attention and devoid of the sycophancy that plagues our official discourse.

It was my pleasure to know the brigadier for the last 45 years, and attending his ‘dua’, a simple, brief and meaningful affair if ever there was, was something that few who attended will forget. That is why in this piece a few more aspects of the life of this ‘Unknown Hero’ deserves to be spelled out as a final tribute to a man who gave so much and demanded nothing in return.

After the Lahore Ammunition Depot incident, Brig. Khurshid Ghias was awarded the ‘Sitara-e-Basalat’. He then returned to his commando roles. Earlier in the 1965 War he was thrown behind enemy lines where he had been blowing up enemy bridges as tanks rolled forward to battle. Nearly 25 percent, as one scholarly analysis tells us now, of Indian battle tanks got bogged down as river and canal banks suddenly burst. It was this silent battle that played a contributing role to the final outcome.

In the first Baluchistan insurgency he disappeared and returned home dressed as a Baluch ‘Sardar’ with an impressive beard. In that period he had made his way deep into Afghanistan and for over four months operated in that country. All these adventures made him deeply interested in the history of the lands of Pakistan, and by the time it was time for him to retire from a long life of arms, he was a reasonably qualified academic.

He joined WAPDA as Member Water and soon started a movement to line all the canals of Pakistan. His theory was that the water lost resulted in a lot of barren land emerging as water-logged. The rate of land lost to water-logging and the water lost for crops had to be reversed and he set off lining the Sadiq Canal in Bahawalpur. That had a dramatic effect on the economy of the region. The paper he presented on the issue was reproduced in international academic magazines.

He was to go on to play a major part in the building of the Panu Aqil Cantonment, as also modernising the Risalpur Engineering College. After retirement he played a major role in seeing the Lahore Defence Club come to fruition. All the time Brig. Khurshid Ghias played the role of the ‘invisible benefactor’, allowing lesser souls to lap up the glory and fame lesser mortals seek so desperately.

But to my mind his name will always live, once the history of Lahore is written in detail, as the man who risked everything to save the city and its people. As I research the history of our city, this incident, so important that it was, has been forgotten. The city was saved and people move on. The simple ‘invisible’ brigadier moved to another world last Monday. When the annuals of bravery are written, his name will surely be among those who served their fellow humans till the last.















HARKING BACK: ‘Invisible hero’ who walked through fire to save Lahore


Over half a century ago - the year was 1967 - the massive Lahore Cantonment Ammunition Depot just east of the ...



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## fatman17

Extraordinary person indeed


PanzerKiel said:


> ‘Invisible hero’ who walked through fire to save Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> By Majid Sheikh
> 
> Over half a century ago - the year was 1967 - the massive Lahore Cantonment Ammunition Depot just east of the airport experienced a huge fire that threatened the main dump, then considered among the largest in Pakistan. It was a grim moment.
> 
> The Corps Commander of Lahore in those days was the late Gen. Tikka Khan, whose WW2 experience told him that everything within a five-mile radius would be blown to smithereens. A warning was issued that Lahore was threatened and he rushed to the ammunition dump to work a way out. It was his sheer luck that a young major from the Engineers, who was a commando too, was passing that way. He stopped him and asked him what should be done. The plucky engineer used his binoculars and suggested that a tractor be used to segregate the damaged area and then commandos should crawl into the silos to remove the rockets and bombs. “Can you carry out such a crazy suicidal strategy”, asked an amazed and worried Gen. Tikka Khan. “Yes Sir, but it will take at least three days”.
> 
> It was in this bizarre situation that the young Major took a tractor to plough deep ditches around the premises and then in an act, which any sane mind would surely term as suicidal, he drove straight into the developing and exploding inferno. As the growing army team watched in shock from afar, every five minutes this dare-devil would emerge his clothes virtually burnt. He would roll on the ground to cool off and then back into the exploding dump he went. Everyone was sure that at some point he would not emerge and a major portion of Lahore would be blown up.
> 
> After four hours of hard work he emerged, burnt from head to toe, and sought five commandos to head in five different directions. Volunteers were aplenty after seeing this young brave engineer-commando. Soon a few army soldiers also begged Gen. Tikka to be allowed to control what promised to be the most dangerous situation the Pakistan Army had till then faced in peace time. On their minds was the city of Lahore and its citizens. The brilliant Tikka Khan disallowed them declaring that this was a fight only officers would have to fight out, and he himself was nearby in harm’s way.
> 
> As the Army Engineers worked out contingency plans for evacuating the threatened portions of Lahore and its surrounding villages, the six officers, led by the Engineer-Commando Major Khurshid Ghias, worked away into the night and by the time the next day emerged they had managed to contain the inferno with exploding bombs all around them. It might sound as super-human today but the fact is that for three days and nights these amazing soldiers worked removing rockets and bombs which was burning their arms, to safer parts of the outlying fields and buried in ditches dug all over the place. It was a sight the Pakistan Army had never seen before, and given the experience of 1965 everyone expected a miracle. Today we can safely say that a miracle was achieved and Lahore was saved by the efforts of this exceptionally brave Engineer-Commando.
> 
> On Monday last that very same brave gentleman that was the engineer-commando, who was to later excel as an academic and irrigation expert, passed away in Lahore. Brig. Khurshid Ghias was buried in the Cavalry Ground graveyard by his colleagues and friends the same evening. The next day a religious scholar paid him tributes. The presentation was brief, to the point and devoid of any religiosity. That is the way the unsung heroes of our land prefer, away from official tributes and attention and devoid of the sycophancy that plagues our official discourse.
> 
> It was my pleasure to know the brigadier for the last 45 years, and attending his ‘dua’, a simple, brief and meaningful affair if ever there was, was something that few who attended will forget. That is why in this piece a few more aspects of the life of this ‘Unknown Hero’ deserves to be spelled out as a final tribute to a man who gave so much and demanded nothing in return.
> 
> After the Lahore Ammunition Depot incident, Brig. Khurshid Ghias was awarded the ‘Sitara-e-Basalat’. He then returned to his commando roles. Earlier in the 1965 War he was thrown behind enemy lines where he had been blowing up enemy bridges as tanks rolled forward to battle. Nearly 25 percent, as one scholarly analysis tells us now, of Indian battle tanks got bogged down as river and canal banks suddenly burst. It was this silent battle that played a contributing role to the final outcome.
> 
> In the first Baluchistan insurgency he disappeared and returned home dressed as a Baluch ‘Sardar’ with an impressive beard. In that period he had made his way deep into Afghanistan and for over four months operated in that country. All these adventures made him deeply interested in the history of the lands of Pakistan, and by the time it was time for him to retire from a long life of arms, he was a reasonably qualified academic.
> 
> He joined WAPDA as Member Water and soon started a movement to line all the canals of Pakistan. His theory was that the water lost resulted in a lot of barren land emerging as water-logged. The rate of land lost to water-logging and the water lost for crops had to be reversed and he set off lining the Sadiq Canal in Bahawalpur. That had a dramatic effect on the economy of the region. The paper he presented on the issue was reproduced in international academic magazines.
> 
> He was to go on to play a major part in the building of the Panu Aqil Cantonment, as also modernising the Risalpur Engineering College. After retirement he played a major role in seeing the Lahore Defence Club come to fruition. All the time Brig. Khurshid Ghias played the role of the ‘invisible benefactor’, allowing lesser souls to lap up the glory and fame lesser mortals seek so desperately.
> 
> But to my mind his name will always live, once the history of Lahore is written in detail, as the man who risked everything to save the city and its people. As I research the history of our city, this incident, so important that it was, has been forgotten. The city was saved and people move on. The simple ‘invisible’ brigadier moved to another world last Monday. When the annuals of bravery are written, his name will surely be among those who served their fellow humans till the last.
> 
> View attachment 689880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HARKING BACK: ‘Invisible hero’ who walked through fire to save Lahore
> 
> 
> Over half a century ago - the year was 1967 - the massive Lahore Cantonment Ammunition Depot just east of the ...
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


----------



## nomi007

fatman17 said:


> Air Marshal Arjan Singh (Left) Air Marshal Asghar Khan (Right) with their respective spouses. https://t.co/n7dIX4wgMZ
> View attachment 689847


which year?


----------



## fatman17

nomi007 said:


> which year?


Pre 65 perhaps. They were buddies and agreed not to use air power in the Raan of Kutch dispute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Poona Horse in Rawalpindi, A VC in Burma
Stories in Stone
___
In Commonwealth War Cemetery of Rawalpindi, Grave #17 in Row B of Plot 2 hosts Captain Anthony Elliot Garden Raymond of 17th Queen Victoria's Own Cavalry, The Poona Horse
The officer died young aged 26 in June of 1945 https://t.co/1So7xwBJHI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

fatman17 said:


> Poona Horse in Rawalpindi, A VC in Burma
> Stories in Stone
> ___
> In Commonwealth War Cemetery of Rawalpindi, Grave #17 in Row B of Plot 2 hosts Captain Anthony Elliot Garden Raymond of 17th Queen Victoria's Own Cavalry, The Poona Horse
> The officer died young aged 26 in June of 1945 https://t.co/1So7xwBJHI
> View attachment 690049


Is this right next to CMH?


----------



## fatman17

a trooper of the Azad Kashmir Regular Force on guard, during the Jammu and Kashmir Liberation War.

what aspects of the war interest you? I have an impression that most observers aren't aware of the intricate details of the war, and it's conduct. ask away. https://t.co/ZwZttqPe8L

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Triumph military edition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Armoured Corps Officers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marker

PanzerKiel said:


> ‘Invisible hero’ who walked through fire to save Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> By Majid Sheikh
> 
> Over half a century ago - the year was 1967 - the massive Lahore Cantonment Ammunition Depot just east of the airport experienced a huge fire that threatened the main dump, then considered among the largest in Pakistan. It was a grim moment.
> 
> The Corps Commander of Lahore in those days was the late Gen. Tikka Khan, whose WW2 experience told him that everything within a five-mile radius would be blown to smithereens. A warning was issued that Lahore was threatened and he rushed to the ammunition dump to work a way out. It was his sheer luck that a young major from the Engineers, who was a commando too, was passing that way. He stopped him and asked him what should be done. The plucky engineer used his binoculars and suggested that a tractor be used to segregate the damaged area and then commandos should crawl into the silos to remove the rockets and bombs. “Can you carry out such a crazy suicidal strategy”, asked an amazed and worried Gen. Tikka Khan. “Yes Sir, but it will take at least three days”.
> 
> It was in this bizarre situation that the young Major took a tractor to plough deep ditches around the premises and then in an act, which any sane mind would surely term as suicidal, he drove straight into the developing and exploding inferno. As the growing army team watched in shock from afar, every five minutes this dare-devil would emerge his clothes virtually burnt. He would roll on the ground to cool off and then back into the exploding dump he went. Everyone was sure that at some point he would not emerge and a major portion of Lahore would be blown up.
> 
> After four hours of hard work he emerged, burnt from head to toe, and sought five commandos to head in five different directions. Volunteers were aplenty after seeing this young brave engineer-commando. Soon a few army soldiers also begged Gen. Tikka to be allowed to control what promised to be the most dangerous situation the Pakistan Army had till then faced in peace time. On their minds was the city of Lahore and its citizens. The brilliant Tikka Khan disallowed them declaring that this was a fight only officers would have to fight out, and he himself was nearby in harm’s way.
> 
> As the Army Engineers worked out contingency plans for evacuating the threatened portions of Lahore and its surrounding villages, the six officers, led by the Engineer-Commando Major Khurshid Ghias, worked away into the night and by the time the next day emerged they had managed to contain the inferno with exploding bombs all around them. It might sound as super-human today but the fact is that for three days and nights these amazing soldiers worked removing rockets and bombs which was burning their arms, to safer parts of the outlying fields and buried in ditches dug all over the place. It was a sight the Pakistan Army had never seen before, and given the experience of 1965 everyone expected a miracle. Today we can safely say that a miracle was achieved and Lahore was saved by the efforts of this exceptionally brave Engineer-Commando.
> 
> On Monday last that very same brave gentleman that was the engineer-commando, who was to later excel as an academic and irrigation expert, passed away in Lahore. Brig. Khurshid Ghias was buried in the Cavalry Ground graveyard by his colleagues and friends the same evening. The next day a religious scholar paid him tributes. The presentation was brief, to the point and devoid of any religiosity. That is the way the unsung heroes of our land prefer, away from official tributes and attention and devoid of the sycophancy that plagues our official discourse.
> 
> It was my pleasure to know the brigadier for the last 45 years, and attending his ‘dua’, a simple, brief and meaningful affair if ever there was, was something that few who attended will forget. That is why in this piece a few more aspects of the life of this ‘Unknown Hero’ deserves to be spelled out as a final tribute to a man who gave so much and demanded nothing in return.
> 
> After the Lahore Ammunition Depot incident, Brig. Khurshid Ghias was awarded the ‘Sitara-e-Basalat’. He then returned to his commando roles. Earlier in the 1965 War he was thrown behind enemy lines where he had been blowing up enemy bridges as tanks rolled forward to battle. Nearly 25 percent, as one scholarly analysis tells us now, of Indian battle tanks got bogged down as river and canal banks suddenly burst. It was this silent battle that played a contributing role to the final outcome.
> 
> In the first Baluchistan insurgency he disappeared and returned home dressed as a Baluch ‘Sardar’ with an impressive beard. In that period he had made his way deep into Afghanistan and for over four months operated in that country. All these adventures made him deeply interested in the history of the lands of Pakistan, and by the time it was time for him to retire from a long life of arms, he was a reasonably qualified academic.
> 
> He joined WAPDA as Member Water and soon started a movement to line all the canals of Pakistan. His theory was that the water lost resulted in a lot of barren land emerging as water-logged. The rate of land lost to water-logging and the water lost for crops had to be reversed and he set off lining the Sadiq Canal in Bahawalpur. That had a dramatic effect on the economy of the region. The paper he presented on the issue was reproduced in international academic magazines.
> 
> He was to go on to play a major part in the building of the Panu Aqil Cantonment, as also modernising the Risalpur Engineering College. After retirement he played a major role in seeing the Lahore Defence Club come to fruition. All the time Brig. Khurshid Ghias played the role of the ‘invisible benefactor’, allowing lesser souls to lap up the glory and fame lesser mortals seek so desperately.
> 
> But to my mind his name will always live, once the history of Lahore is written in detail, as the man who risked everything to save the city and its people. As I research the history of our city, this incident, so important that it was, has been forgotten. The city was saved and people move on. The simple ‘invisible’ brigadier moved to another world last Monday. When the annuals of bravery are written, his name will surely be among those who served their fellow humans till the last.
> 
> View attachment 689880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HARKING BACK: ‘Invisible hero’ who walked through fire to save Lahore
> 
> 
> Over half a century ago - the year was 1967 - the massive Lahore Cantonment Ammunition Depot just east of the ...
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


Unsung heroes...

They do not need any worldly praise. 

Act of saving humanity by risking their own precious life made them worthy for the divine love of Allah subhanahu wataala. 

May Allah bless him eternal peace and grant him a place in Jannah tul Firdous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhola record

fatman17 said:


> Triumph military edition
> View attachment 690252
> View attachment 690253


is this the one major shabbir had?are they still in production?


----------



## fatman17

Captain Naveed Afzal
56 Field Regiment / EPCAF
16 April 1971
East Pakistan https://t.co/11d1YtLLTY

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

evac to the CCP!

the army suffered substantial casualties in the East - 1668 dead or missing, from March till December. 

this toll would include an estimated 85 officers; many of them were murdered by their troops, when the revolt began.

p.s. ccp == casualty collection point. https://t.co/nqLzJgogzI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

a tribute to the gallant,

Lieutenant Colonel Sultan Mahmood
Commanding Officer 32 Baloch

&

Captain Jatindar Nath Sud
Vir Chakra
2/5 Gorkha Rifles

who engaged in hand-to-hand combat on 7ᵗʰ December '71, at Pirganj, in the East.

both were mortally wounded - here's the story. https://t.co/794sgRE4Ix


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

fatman17 said:


> Armoured Corps Officers
> View attachment 691226



Us zamane me to peena pilana bhi allowed hota tha officers mess me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

fatman17 said:


> a tribute to the gallant,
> 
> Lieutenant Colonel Sultan Mahmood
> Commanding Officer 32 Baloch
> 
> &
> 
> Captain Jatindar Nath Sud
> Vir Chakra
> 2/5 Gorkha Rifles
> 
> who engaged in hand-to-hand combat on 7ᵗʰ December '71, at Pirganj, in the East.
> 
> both were mortally wounded - here's the story. https://t.co/794sgRE4Ix
> View attachment 691966
> View attachment 691967


I saw the story in an Indian show on Netflix by the name of Regimental Diaries. Well made show. Wish Pakistan can produce something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

Aamir Hussain said:


> I saw the story in an Indian show on Netflix by the name of Regimental Diaries. Well made show. Wish Pakistan can produce something like that.


i didn't know regiment diary was on netflix i saw some episodes on youtube good production.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

bhola record said:


> i didn't know regiment diary was on netflix i saw some episodes on youtube good production.



I was tempted but didn't watch it cuz I didn't want to support Indian cinema.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In this picture Flying officer Farooq Umar Reading book, while doing air defense alert duty at Sargodha in 1963 to Intercept any Indian intruding Air craft , and wearing spurs for scrambling into the F-104 at short notice.The second helmet belongs to ACM Jamal A Khan then Sqdn Ldr Jamal A Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

M2K test flight WCDR Amjad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Us zamane me to peena pilana bhi allowed hota tha officers mess me


Yes, it was officers club, changed to mess later on

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

fatman17 said:


> Yes, it was officers club, changed to mess later on



Sab pata hai bro. Earlier mard e mujahids got up to some rowdy stuff


----------



## fatman17

#CaptSHAFQATHAROONSHAHEED 
10 Punjab. ADC with Maj Gen Rahim. Left alone on ground when Gen Rahim took off in last helicopter for Burma on 16 Dec 1971 North of Dhaka. 
A Battalion strength of Mukti Bahni attacked him and he fought back till martyred and hacked to pieces! [emoji22] https://t.co/d883rCbeql

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
4


----------



## fatman17

#LieutenantSalarBegShaheed
29 Cavalry Tank Regiment. 
Fought most bravely, laid down his life along Jessore-Khulna Axis on 15 Dec 1971 after his tank was hit and caught fire having hit a number of Indian tanks.His brother 2nd Lieutenant Salman Beg was in 18 Punjab East Pakistan https://t.co/neZqbzXi1n

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy will celebrate 49th Hangor day on 9th December. 
On 9th Dec 1971, PNS Hangor scored first ever submarine kill after WW2. With torpedo attacks, it sank INS Khukri with and crippled INS Kirpan. [emoji1191] https://t.co/7Van4nSFCo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

the senior flight commander with the "Falcons"; flying photo recce missions in the general area Ferozepur and Sri Ganganagar.

the IAF downed it's own MiG-21 on 11 Dec, in a 'blue-on-blue' incident, while attempting to intercept his jet.

awarded the SJ; seated 2ⁿᵈ from left. https://t.co/jIBZNs14od


----------



## bhola record

fatman17 said:


> #CaptSHAFQATHAROONSHAHEED
> 10 Punjab. ADC with Maj Gen Rahim. Left alone on ground when Gen Rahim took off in last helicopter for Burma on 16 Dec 1971 North of Dhaka.
> A Battalion strength of Mukti Bahni attacked him and he fought back till martyred and hacked to pieces! [emoji22] https://t.co/d883rCbeql
> View attachment 692201


HOW could the general leave him behind? how?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

He did


bhola record said:


> HOW could the general leave him behind? how?


----------



## Phantom.

Maj Bilal Rana
7 FF/2nd Commando Bn
Sitara-e-jurat
9 December 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TsAr

Phantom. said:


> Maj Bilal Ahmed
> 7 FF/2nd Commando Bn
> Sitara-e-jurat
> 9 December 1971
> View attachment 692379


Is he the same Maj Bilal who was a dear friend of Musharraf and he even named his son after him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

‏1965 میں لیفٹیننٹ کرنل نصیر اللّٰہ بابر نے غلطی سے ایک بھارتی پوزیشن پر اپنا ہیلی کاپٹر اتار لیا لیکن حاضر دماغی اور بھرپور اعتماد کے ساتھ صرف ایک پستول کے ساتھ وہاں موجود70بھارتی سپاہیوں کو یہ تاثر دے کر جنگی قیدی بنا لیا کہ پاکستانی فوج نے ان کا محاصرہ کر لیا ہے[emoji23][emoji23]

‎#PakArmy https://t.co/4hg4hvkWhL‎

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

5ᵗʰ December 1971
Signal G-0235
Gul Hassan to AAK Niazi

"personal for COMMANDER from CHIEF OF STAFF. the enemy has stepped up pressure against you and is likely to increase it to maximum extent. he will attempt to capture EAST PAKISTAN as swiftly as possible and then shift...


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 5ᵗʰ December 1971
> Signal G-0235
> Gul Hassan to AAK Niazi
> 
> "personal for COMMANDER from CHIEF OF STAFF. the enemy has stepped up pressure against you and is likely to increase it to maximum extent. he will attempt to capture EAST PAKISTAN as swiftly as possible and then shift...


...maximum forces to face WEST PAKISTAN. this must NOT be allowed to happen. losing of some territory is insignificant but you must continue to concentrate on operational deployments in vital areas aiming at keeping the maximum enemy force involved in EAST PAKISTAN...


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> ...maximum forces to face WEST PAKISTAN. this must NOT be allowed to happen. losing of some territory is insignificant but you must continue to concentrate on operational deployments in vital areas aiming at keeping the maximum enemy force involved in EAST PAKISTAN...


...every hope of CHINESE activities very soon. good luck and keep up your magnificent work against such
heavy odds. may Allah bless you".


----------



## fatman17

#IsolatedSeparatedVeryFewResistant
The brave sons of Pakistan giving their best against all odds Outnumbered 15:1 in East Pakistan. 
My Beloved Jawans of Pakistan Army. 
Looks like a 50% mixed Punjab Regiment Battalion 6, 8 or 12 Punjab. In appearance like my 10 Punjab. [emoji3577][emoji3590] https://t.co/6yK8haGNnu

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Phantom.

TsAr said:


> Is he the same Maj Bilal who was a dear friend of Musharraf and he even named his son after him


yes


----------



## Green Arrow

Phantom. said:


> yes



Are you sure because I think Musharraf once mentioned in interview that his friend Bilal died in 65 war in his own arm ?


----------



## Phantom.

Green Arrow said:


> Are you sure because I think Musharraf once mentioned in interview that his friend Bilal died in 65 war in his own arm ?


As far as i know thats him but maybe i am wrong.


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> #IsolatedSeparatedVeryFewResistant
> The brave sons of Pakistan giving their best against all odds Outnumbered 15:1 in East Pakistan.
> My Beloved Jawans of Pakistan Army.
> Looks like a 50% mixed Punjab Regiment Battalion 6, 8 or 12 Punjab. In appearance like my 10 Punjab. [emoji3577][emoji3590] https://t.co/6yK8haGNnu
> View attachment 692492


#IsolatedSeparatedVeryFewResistant
Fighting over 2000-2800 Kilometres away from West Pakistan, wading through thousands of water channels for 9 months, getting skin disease remaining in wet socks, wet boots, uniform but remaining undaunted giving their all for Pakistan. [emoji3590][emoji3577] https://t.co/RmHDgAf6Tw

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3


----------



## bhola record

fatman17 said:


> #IsolatedSeparatedVeryFewResistant
> The brave sons of Pakistan giving their best against all odds Outnumbered 15:1 in East Pakistan.
> My Beloved Jawans of Pakistan Army.
> Looks like a 50% mixed Punjab Regiment Battalion 6, 8 or 12 Punjab. In appearance like my 10 Punjab. [emoji3577][emoji3590] https://t.co/6yK8haGNnu
> View attachment 692492


with these helmets of ww1 and such harsh circumstances they halted advance of large forces indeed brave son of soils!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Ayub with Abdul Monem Khan; Governor of East Pakistan (1962-1969).

assassinated by the Mukti Bahini on 13ᵗʰ October 1971. 
patriot for some, 'collaborator' for others. https://t.co/Lgn4OGDLMZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Drigh Road Aerodrome in 1921 Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Flight Lieutenant Saeed Afzal
Sitara-e-Jurat
14 Sqn 'Tail Choppers'
4 December 1971
East Pakistan

Lynched by the Mukti Bahini upon ejection. https://t.co/b5NgHe0T2X

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

On December 4, 2009, Flying Officer Minhaj ul Hassan embraced shahadat along with brother and father and other military Officers and civilians in a brutal attack of terrorist at Parade Lane Mosque #Rawalpindi during Jumma Prayers. #PAF #Pakistan https://t.co/yWcVo0QlZo

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
4


----------



## fatman17

2245 hrs
4ᵗʰ December 1971
PNS Khaibar

"in those shark infested waters, as men were bleeding and dying on the decks, with ammunition bursting all around, the ship started sinking."

struck by 2 Styx AShMs, Khaibar sank 75 nautical miles off Karachi; taking 222 men with it. https://t.co/lTWVDofcr8

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 2245 hrs
> 4ᵗʰ December 1971
> PNS Khaibar
> 
> "in those shark infested waters, as men were bleeding and dying on the decks, with ammunition bursting all around, the ship started sinking."
> 
> struck by 2 Styx AShMs, Khaibar sank 75 nautical miles off Karachi; taking 222 men with it. https://t.co/lTWVDofcr8
> View attachment 693322


Chief Petty Officer Shaban, one of the engine room artificers, who made the ultimate sacrifice when the first missile struck and blew up the boiler room.

“enemy aircraft attacked…, boiler hit, ship stopped.” - Khaibar's last message to the Maritime Headquarters. https://t.co/xDy63ih4nA

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Chief Petty Officer Shaban, one of the engine room artificers, who made the ultimate sacrifice when the first missile struck and blew up the boiler room.
> 
> “enemy aircraft attacked…, boiler hit, ship stopped.” - Khaibar's last message to the Maritime Headquarters. https://t.co/xDy63ih4nA
> View attachment 693323


Lieutenant Najam-us-Saqib Syed, one of the 9 officers who went down with the ship.

the Pakistan Navy was a small and under-funded outfit, which had no match for the Soviet tech that it's adversary possessed; heck the Naval Air Arm was raised mid-war with PIA assistance! https://t.co/Iyt8VEtUgW

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Lieutenant Najam-us-Saqib Syed, one of the 9 officers who went down with the ship.
> 
> the Pakistan Navy was a small and under-funded outfit, which had no match for the Soviet tech that it's adversary possessed; heck the Naval Air Arm was raised mid-war with PIA assistance! https://t.co/Iyt8VEtUgW
> View attachment 693324


Ayub and Iskandar Mirza did not understand the value of a Strong Navy


----------



## fatman17

Dec 4, 1971: Flight Lieutenant Javed Latif, of Pakistan Air Force, flying a Shenyang J/F-6, a Chinese copy of the Russian MiG-19, fired an American-made AIM-9 Sidewinder missile to bring down an Indian Air Force Sukhoi Su-7 fighter-bomber supplied by Russia. Ah the Indo-Pak wars! https://t.co/mEIv7q4z8a

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

2 February 1958.

16 F-86s of the PAF perform an aerobatics display for the visiting King of Afghanistan, Mohammed Zahir Shah.

Apparently setting a world record at the time for the most jets in a loop. https://t.co/whcv5VX0KO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Border Battles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

5 Dec 1971
1/3
Excerpts from EAST PAKISTAN 1971-Distortions and Lies'
"...Major Muhammad Akram awarded Nishan-e-Haider posthumously .....
Source of strength and inspiration to his command, Major Akram was a mature and valorous man unruffled in the tumult of fighting..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 5 Dec 1971
> 1/3
> Excerpts from EAST PAKISTAN 1971-Distortions and Lies'
> "...Major Muhammad Akram awarded Nishan-e-Haider posthumously .....
> Source of strength and inspiration to his command, Major Akram was a mature and valorous man unruffled in the tumult of fighting..


2/3
I had met him on my arrival in their area when his company was deployed at Hilli railway station. Later his company was shifted a little north, replaced by Major (later Major General) Julian Peter’s Company at Hilli. During intense fighting Major Akram tried to approach


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 2/3
> I had met him on my arrival in their area when his company was deployed at Hilli railway station. Later his company was shifted a little north, replaced by Major (later Major General) Julian Peter’s Company at Hilli. During intense fighting Major Akram tried to approach


3/3
an Indian tank with a 40mm anti tank rocket launcher but before he could hit the tank, he was spotted and engaged. He embraced ‘Shahadat’, the ultimate sacrifice one can offer in line of duty...."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Spitfire Mark VIIIe Aircraft At Royal Air Force Aerodrome Kohat, Circa 1946.








Spitfire Mk VIIIe , Most probably this aircraft is MT841. This Spitfire was with No.2 Sqn from 20 Jan 46, and was written off on 29th Jan 1947, when Pilot Officer Pat Callaghan belly landed the aircraft in Kohat airfield. The aircraft engine had caught fire after an oil leak in circuit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phantom.

Flt Lt Afzal Jamal Siddiqui
8 December 1971
No 23 Squadron "talons"
Sitara i basalat
Shotdown due to friendly fire while chasing a Su-7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phantom.

Flt Lt Ghulam Murtaza Malik
12 december 1971
Tamgha e Jurat
No 7 squadron "Bandits"
Navigator




Flt Lt Javed Iqbal
5 december 1971
Tamgha e Jurat
No 7 squadron "Bandits"
Pilot 




Shot down due to AAA while doing a bombing run in a B 57 over amritsar on 5th december.Both of them ejected.The parachute of Flt Lt javed didnt open and was Martyred.Flt Lt Murtaza survived but was heavily injured he was taken POW and passed away on 12 december in a hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Soviet-Afghan war days...

Two Afghan air force kill marks on the Viper... Probably Su-22s. https://t.co/QVdHeZV8Pj

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## fatman17

Squadron Leader Athar Bukhari.

Shot down a Soviet SU-25 on 4 August 1988.

The SU-25 was piloted by Alexander Rutskoi who later became the vice president of Russia. https://t.co/Yo7iq83Sg9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

on this day during the winter war, the Pakistan Army's 2ⁿᵈ Armoured Brigade dashed towards Chak Pandit, through a dummy minefield, unhinging the Indian defences; at 1930 hrs, Jaswant called for a general withdrawal to Tawi's east bank.

captured T54s of the Deccan Horse. https://t.co/cXB1Cu6aE3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

the battle between Pakistan's 23ʳᵈ Division and India's 10ᵗʰ Division was the bloodiest affair during the war in the West; both formations suffered 482 and 630 killed or missing, respectively. 

infantry barging into gun positions? c'est la guerre!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> the battle between Pakistan's 23ʳᵈ Division and India's 10ᵗʰ Division was the bloodiest affair during the war in the West; both formations suffered 482 and 630 killed or missing, respectively.
> 
> infantry barging into gun positions? c'est la guerre!


Captain Shabbir Hussain Shah
13 Azad Kashmir
5/6 December 1971
Chhamb https://t.co/3xMZWVBuyn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Captain Shabbir Hussain Shah
> 13 Azad Kashmir
> 5/6 December 1971
> Chhamb https://t.co/3xMZWVBuyn
> View attachment 693638


The 216 Medium Regiment suffered heavy losses due to this unexpected assault, amounting to about 76 killed or missing, including the CO and Subedar Major.

Some elements of 13 AK also hit 39 Medium Regiment wagon lines, causing 8 fatalities. https://t.co/9qxfrq55rD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> The 216 Medium Regiment suffered heavy losses due to this unexpected assault, amounting to about 76 killed or missing, including the CO and Subedar Major.
> 
> Some elements of 13 AK also hit 39 Medium Regiment wagon lines, causing 8 fatalities. https://t.co/9qxfrq55rD
> View attachment 693639


In a brave breakout attempt, the troops managed to extricate themselves back across the Tawi, at the cost of 26 killed, and 23 taken prisoner, including the CO and 2IC. 

In picture, an officer inspects a captured dug-in Indian 106mm recoilless rifle, at Chhamb. https://t.co/u33W3RX0b6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> In a brave breakout attempt, the troops managed to extricate themselves back across the Tawi, at the cost of 26 killed, and 23 taken prisoner, including the CO and 2IC.
> 
> In picture, an officer inspects a captured dug-in Indian 106mm recoilless rifle, at Chhamb. https://t.co/u33W3RX0b6
> View attachment 693640


During the initial assault, the unit managed to brush away 9 Jat, but it soon recovered at 13 AK's rear, and with the 4 AK Brigade unable to assist it, elements of 5 Sikh and 72 Armoured Regiment surrounded 13 AK, under personal supervision of the Indian 68 Brigade Commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Flight Lieutenant Salim Baig Mirza
26 Sqn 'Black Spiders'
F-86F Sabre

Mirza remained the only pilot in the '71 Air War to achieve a couple of confirmed kills in air-to-air combat. 

He retired as a Wing Commander.

in picture, second from left with 26 Sqn pilots at Peshawar '71. https://t.co/Zdr2D8YUoP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Flight Lieutenant Salim Baig Mirza
> 26 Sqn 'Black Spiders'
> F-86F Sabre
> 
> Mirza remained the only pilot in the '71 Air War to achieve a couple of confirmed kills in air-to-air combat.
> 
> He retired as a Wing Commander.
> 
> in picture, second from left with 26 Sqn pilots at Peshawar '71. https://t.co/Zdr2D8YUoP
> View attachment 693692


from L to R, his victims.

Flying Officer KP Muralidharan
20 Sqn 'Lightnings'
4 December 1971
downed in a Hawker Hunter over Peshawar.

Flying Officer NJS Sekhon
Param Vir Chakra
18 Sqn 'Flying Bullets'
14 December 1971
downed in a Folland Gnat over Badgam. https://t.co/vLgc0K0uPQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

The Darkest Hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> from L to R, his victims.
> 
> Flying Officer KP Muralidharan
> 20 Sqn 'Lightnings'
> 4 December 1971
> downed in a Hawker Hunter over Peshawar.
> 
> Flying Officer NJS Sekhon
> Param Vir Chakra
> 18 Sqn 'Flying Bullets'
> 14 December 1971
> downed in a Folland Gnat over Badgam. https://t.co/vLgc0K0uPQ
> View attachment 693693
> View attachment 693694


with the Emirati AF in '76, where he was commanding a Mirage Squadron as a Sqn Ldr, standing in the center.

sitting on the left is the dashing Mushaf Ali Mir, future ACM, who died in the Kohat Aircrash in '03.

p.s. apologies for the copyrighted photograph. https://t.co/ifn6ELu9mm

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

in loving memory of,

Captain Naqeebullah Bangash
Sitara-e-Jurat
26ᵗʰ Cavalry
6ᵗʰ December 1971
Point 994, Chhamb

held his ground, commanding a vintage Sherman tank troop, against an enemy counter-attack with T-55s at Point 994. https://t.co/ADF2A5geRz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> in loving memory of,
> 
> Captain Naqeebullah Bangash
> Sitara-e-Jurat
> 26ᵗʰ Cavalry
> 6ᵗʰ December 1971
> Point 994, Chhamb
> 
> held his ground, commanding a vintage Sherman tank troop, against an enemy counter-attack with T-55s at Point 994. https://t.co/ADF2A5geRz
> View attachment 693849


the command tank was hit by a mine, but Captain Bangash took command of his troop's Alpha tank, and with it and his Bravo tank, he fought against 8 T-55s of the 72 Armoured Regiment. 

Point 994 was held, but at the cost of the brave Sherman troop. https://t.co/CQ3kXIxjfs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

49 years on - remembering,

Captain Syed Hassan Zaheer
Sitara-e-Jurat
26ᵗʰ Cavalry
6ᵗʰ December 1971
Jhanda Post, Chhamb

“if I pull back, you infantry guys will say that the armour has withdrawn from the heat of battle.” https://t.co/Uh3JOxkPS0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

There were 226 of these classic F6 in PAF service for nearly 40 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

The Gentlemen Gorkhas
The Balochi Sultan
___
2/5 Gorkha Rifles (FF) a decorated Indian Unit fought at Pir Ganj and Bogra in Dec of 71
They built a road block at Pir Ganj and in a daring move crossed Karatoa River almost capturing Pak divisional and brigade commanders in an ambush https://t.co/IeQa9qM6Hk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

2nd Battalion (Guides)
The Frontier Force Regiment
'Guides Infantry'

In December 1971, the Lipa Valley sector along the CFL was left largely vacant by Major General Akbar Khan, the Chinar Div GOC, who scraped out units for the Poonch Offensive. https://t.co/nVmzzbQgzh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 2nd Battalion (Guides)
> The Frontier Force Regiment
> 'Guides Infantry'
> 
> In December 1971, the Lipa Valley sector along the CFL was left largely vacant by Major General Akbar Khan, the Chinar Div GOC, who scraped out units for the Poonch Offensive. https://t.co/nVmzzbQgzh
> View attachment 694125


By 1000hrs 8th December, the assault had failed, at the cost of 2 JCOs and 35 ORs killed, 1 officer and 3 ORs missing, and 69 officers and men wounded for 8 Raj Rif. 

Though victorious, the company had lost it's gallant OC, Major Aziz Ahmed, who was awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

RIP Chuck Yeager. #USAF ace died today. He said this about #Pakistan #PAF after 1971: "This air force (the PAF), is second to none...The (1971) air war lasted two weeks and the Pakistanis scored a three-to-one kill ratio” https://t.co/LWtszzI71Y https://t.co/3WtzrWwsMG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khail007

fatman17 said:


> RIP Chuck Yeager. #USAF ace died today. He said this about #Pakistan #PAF after 1971: "This air force (the PAF), is second to none...The (1971) air war lasted two weeks and the Pakistanis scored a three-to-one kill ratio” https://t.co/LWtszzI71Y https://t.co/3WtzrWwsMG
> View attachment 694132



RIP to an outstanding professional and a well known respected name in military aviation history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

in memoriam,

Flight Lieutenant Fazal Elahi
Sitara-e-Jurat
26 Sqn 'Black Spiders'
8ᵗʰ December 1971

downed over Chhamb-Jaurian by ack-ack fire, during a close air support mission - missing believed killed in action, till date. https://t.co/YbSZKBpI6y

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

in the loving memory of,

Major Sabir Kamal Meyer
Sitara-e-Jurat and Bar
10ᵗʰ FF / 13ᵗʰ FF
8ᵗʰ December 1971
Bhaduria, East Pakistan

was awarded his first SJ in April 1971, at the Paksey Bridge, during the civil war, and was a veteran of the Khem Karan Campaign of 1965. https://t.co/xLSGq8zbv8

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> in memoriam,
> 
> Flight Lieutenant Fazal Elahi
> Sitara-e-Jurat
> 26 Sqn 'Black Spiders'
> 8ᵗʰ December 1971
> 
> downed over Chhamb-Jaurian by ack-ack fire, during a close air support mission - missing believed killed in action, till date. https://t.co/YbSZKBpI6y
> View attachment 694171


Young brave lives lost on both sides , that’s my fathers elder brother, Flt. Lt. Satish Bhardwaj , KIA in the same chambh sector during 1965 indo pak war while executing a ground attack mission flying a vampire aircraft https://t.co/eIc5ioLZfq

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

...,
To honour, while you strike him down,
The foe that comes with fearless eyes;
To count the life of battle good,
And dear the land that gave you birth,
And dearer yet the brotherhood
That binds the brave of all the earth
.... .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

December Shards
(reader discretion is advised)
___
1. The Civil Servant of Kushtia
It was on the cover of Newsweek or was it Time? 
Smiling faces
'Bengali rebels displaying severed head of a federal soldier'
'He wasn't a soldier', years later Lt Ataullah of 27 Baloch would reveal https://t.co/1Hd1Mmf3SK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

In recognition of their courage, the valiant crew of #HANGOR was decorated with 4 Sitara-e-Jurrats, 6 Tamgha-e-Jurrats, and 14 lmtiazi Asnaad. This is the highest number of operational gallantry awards given to a single unit of Pakistan Navy. 

#HangorDay #HangorDayPakNavy https://t.co/KHXZQAYrxh

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> In recognition of their courage, the valiant crew of #HANGOR was decorated with 4 Sitara-e-Jurrats, 6 Tamgha-e-Jurrats, and 14 lmtiazi Asnaad. This is the highest number of operational gallantry awards given to a single unit of Pakistan Navy.
> 
> #HangorDay #HangorDayPakNavy https://t.co/KHXZQAYrxh
> View attachment 694470


On 8/9 December 1971, the PNS Hangor, commanded by Captain Ahmad Tasnim, sank the INS Khukri, off the coast of Diu, Gujarat.

The frigate sank with 18 officers and 176 sailors, including Captain Mahendra Nath Mulla, who chose to go down with his ship, earning the Maha Vir Chakra. https://t.co/UAMFX4VVBF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> On 8/9 December 1971, the PNS Hangor, commanded by Captain Ahmad Tasnim, sank the INS Khukri, off the coast of Diu, Gujarat.
> 
> The frigate sank with 18 officers and 176 sailors, including Captain Mahendra Nath Mulla, who chose to go down with his ship, earning the Maha Vir Chakra. https://t.co/UAMFX4VVBF
> View attachment 694471


Message to NHQ by Hangor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The boat is preserved at Naval Maritime Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Clairvoyant

fatman17 said:


> in memoriam,
> 
> Flight Lieutenant Fazal Elahi
> Sitara-e-Jurat
> 26 Sqn 'Black Spiders'
> 8ᵗʰ December 1971
> 
> downed over Chhamb-Jaurian by ack-ack fire, during a close air support mission - missing believed killed in action, till date. https://t.co/YbSZKBpI6y
> View attachment 694171




He was carrying 500 Ib bombs and the ack ack shell hit on the bombs leading to spontaneous disintegration of the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

4 February 1972

Lieutenant General Gul Hassan Khan, the last Commander-in-Chief of the Pakistan Army, placing a wreath on the grave of Sowar Muhammad Hussain Janjua, killed in action on 10 December 1971 while serving in 20 Lancers, in area Gajgal-Harar Khurd, earning the NH. https://t.co/99P8jQYy2l

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Shortest tenure of a CinC


fatman17 said:


> 4 February 1972
> 
> Lieutenant General Gul Hassan Khan, the last Commander-in-Chief of the Pakistan Army, placing a wreath on the grave of Sowar Muhammad Hussain Janjua, killed in action on 10 December 1971 while serving in 20 Lancers, in area Gajgal-Harar Khurd, earning the NH. https://t.co/99P8jQYy2l
> View attachment 694860


----------



## fatman17

Yaqub and Gul Hasan, Armoured Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

My father was the "G" of Rwp during the 71 war, was also serving as Gul Hassan's staff officer. Had some very interesting stories to tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Phantom.

Junior Technician Muhammad Latif
8 Dec 1971
No 26 Squadron"Black Spiders"
Tamgha-e-Jurat

He was preparing F-86s for a mission when the base came under attack from indian hawker hunters.On ground 2 F86 sabres were hit while the pilots were strapped on.He ran towards them and got both of them out in time.In this process he was hit by sharpnels from a bomb that exploded near him while he was still on the runway and was martyred.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## TsAr

Reichmarshal said:


> My father was the "G" of Rwp during the 71 war, was also serving as Gul Hassan's staff officer. Had some very interesting stories to tell.


would be great if you could share some here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Reichmarshal said:


> My father was the "G" of Rwp during the 71 war, was also serving as Gul Hassan's staff officer. Had some very interesting stories to tell.


He was actually GE.... Garrison Engineer.... Means your father is from Engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

high voltage

the F-6 'Farmer' downed six IAF jets during the December War - only one was lost in return. https://t.co/3smw3ZmWDP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMRAAM

So many brave sons, so many stories and so many martyrdoms. May their sacrifices are accepted.

War has a huge price to pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Quoted 

My 1st Commanding Officer

By: Kamran Shafi

Lt Col (Later Lt Gen) Ahmad Jamal Khan, older brother of Major (Later Lt Gen) Ahmad Kamal Khan, Adjutant P.M.A. when I was there. (Which is why I did not get my choice posting: 12th Cavalry/6th Lancers/5 Horse, and was sent to 4th Battalion, (Prince of Wales' Own) The Baluch (then, now Baloch) Regt, Col Jamal Commanding. 
I was only a junior Lieutenant with one years service when I went to my village, Wah, for a long weekend. My grandmother who had brought me up and who saw nothing wrong with whatever I didagreed that I should take her 2-door Chevrolet 1951/2, California Model, back to Sialkot with me.
I parked the car behind the Nissen Hut within the Bn HQs because I had a feeling I had done something wrong! I was in the Training Area when I saw the Adjutant's Orderly marching towards me. He saluted and said, 'Sir, Adjutant Sab salaam bola rahe hain'. Meaning that the Adjutant had summoned me. I walked to the Bn HQ and entered the Adjt's office and saluted him. Without asking me to sit down, Capt Ghulam Mehdi, who in later years I found to be a lovely man, turned to his left, where the Head Clerk sat with his clerks in an office abutting the Adjt's and said, “Head Clerk Saab, Lt Saab ka leave certificate tayaar hai”. The Adjt handed me the Leave Certificate and said, “The CO has given you a weeks leave. Go and leave the car home”. “Sir...” The Adjt interrupted me and said, “You may leave now”. I snapped off an angry (therefore exaggerated) salute and marched out of his office, got into the car, packed a bag, said goodbye to my batman the Late and much mourned L/Nk Azam Ali (who saved my little daughter's life 33 years later), and drove to Wah.
The following Monday I was playing football with our Bn team when I saw the CO drive his VW into the car park. He summoned me... I greeted him in the formal way and he started walking gesturing me to follow him. “How many officers have cars in the Bn, Kamran?” “Two (him and the 2I/C) Sir”, I said. “Now do you understand why I asked you to leave your car at home”? “Yes Sir”, I said. “Do you have a Bicycle”, he asked. “No Sir”. “Well, get one”. “I don't have the money, Sir” I replied.
The very next day the CO's orderly, red sash and all, came marching into the Training Area, saluted me, and said, “Sir CO Saab salam keh rahe hain”. O' God what have I done now, I said to myself. I marched into the CO’s office and snapped off an exaggerated salute. “Sit down, Kamran”, and to his Orderly, “Subedar Major Saab ko salam bolo”. The Subedar Major Mehr Mohammad Khan (who I arrested a year later, when he didn't salute me purposely) came in and saluted the CO. “Saab, Laftain Saab ko City lay jaiyen aur RTC (Regimental Treasure Chest) say inn ko achha sa cycle lay dein. Dekhna dynamo bhi ho aur poora chain cover. Mess Havildar ko bataein kay Laftain Sab kay mess bill main har maheenay 50.00 rupay jama karay jab tak cycle ki keemat poori nahin ho jati”. So, off we went in the Duty Dodge, me in the front seat, SM Saab on the bench in the back (there were no double-cabins then). Bought the bicycle, and the next day happily rode with my comrades to parade. What a way to bring a young whippersnapper down to earth! Tears! 
Beautiful memories! CO’s were like fathers, their lady wives, mothers to the Young Officers. And what a kind lady was Mrs. Ahmad Jamal Khan.... They are all gone now...May the Lord rest them...Tears...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

PanzerKiel said:


> He was actually GE.... Garrison Engineer.... Means your father is from Engineers.



thank u for ur clarification.
but in fauji lingo especially in the engineers circle, it is referend to as the "G". 

It is elementary my dear as a garrison engineer can only be from the corps of engineers. He also served as "GE" of drigh road now faisal afb.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fatman17

lest we forget,

Wg Cdr Mervyn Leslie Middlecoat
Sitara-e-Jurat and Bar
Sitara-e-Basalat
9 Sqn "Griffins"
12ᵗʰ December 1971
near Sikka, Jamnagar

missing in action for 49 years, and counting.

"no mission too difficult, no sacrifice too great." https://t.co/R8Os9fsyc4

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## fatman17

Anyone read this book? 
Where can I get it?


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> Anyone read this book?
> Where can I get it?
> View attachment 695513
> View attachment 695514


Sir, I got mine from Saddar Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

PanzerKiel said:


> Sir, I got mine from Saddar Rawalpindi



Book store on Bank Rd?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Yasser76 said:


> Book store on Bank Rd?


Yeah, two to three book stores behind Bread and Butter bakery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

PanzerKiel said:


> Yeah, two to three book stores behind Bread and Butter bakery.



I know them, and I know B&B bakery. I don't know if they put crack in those chicken sandwiches but they are addictive!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## fatman17

Need a contact in pindi to get it for me. I live in karachi


PanzerKiel said:


> Yeah, two to three book stores behind Bread and Butter bakery.


----------



## TsAr

fatman17 said:


> Need a contact in pindi to get it for me. I live in karachi


I am in rwp can send it to you pm me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Awesome. I will do that.


TsAr said:


> I am in rwp can send it to you pm me.


----------



## fatman17

remembering,

Flying Officer Nasim Nisar Ali Baig
Tamgha-e-Jurat
19 Sqn "Sherdils"
13ᵗʰ December 1971
Talhar, Sindh

"those who are dead....are not dead....they're just living in my head..." https://t.co/VlA5zL4cGF


----------



## fatman17

F86 Sabre with the GAR8 aka Sidewinder


----------



## fatman17

F16 on ADA in the 80s


----------



## fatman17

RAF pilot on WCDR Middlecoat

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

Supermarine was not that super


----------



## fatman17

Someone is hiding something

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## fatman17

Depot style maintenance, 80s style


----------



## fatman17

Identify the aircraft please


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Seems like a re-engined Turbo DHC-2T Beaver (De Heviland)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

SherAfghan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Yasser76

fatman17 said:


> Someone is hiding something
> View attachment 695808



It's training using just instruments, back covered so pupil cannot see anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

We will never forget

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Somewhere in East Pakistan, now Bangladesh


----------



## bhola record

*O*n the 23rd of March at about mid-day I was informed that a C-130 had landed at the Commilla airport with food supplies for the garrison. With a change of uniform and the necessities for an overnight stay at Dacca I was leaving my house when my wife asked me to get her jewelry from the office safe as she would wear it at the party that was to be held in the officers’ club that evening. I had kept my wife’s jewelry in my office safe because we did not have any safe place at my house and there were no lockers in the banks at Commilla, I brought the jewelry and gave it to her. It was very lucky as the events turned out later.
Driving to the airport a small naked boy standing by roadside, saw my jeep and very ferociously shouted ‘joy bangla’. My two and half year old younger daughter also used to run around the house shouting ‘joy bangla’, chased by her older sister who tried to prevent her.

The Commilla airport had been secured with a platoon from Hamza Company of my battalion when the ‘General Strike’ started. The C-130 had brought rations for the Commilla garrison and as soon as it finished unloading tinned milk, sugar etc it took off. The pilot of the aircraft was Squadron Leader Abdul Munim Khan who was my younger brother Squadron Leader Shuaib Alam’s brother-in-law and was well known to me, we flew to Dacca talking about the situation in East Pakistan.

Since it was the 23rd of March, Pakistan Day, buildings were supposed to fly the Pakistan flag, as we flew over Dacca we saw the whole city flying the Bangladesh flag. When I arrived at the 14 Division officers’ mess someone told me that there was only one Pakistan flag flying and that was in Mohammadpur, the Bihari colony in Dacca. I, with some other officers went to a vantage point to see the lone Pakistan flag.

Major Bilal had been informed that I would be coming by the C-130 and he was at the airport to receive me. On the way from the airport to the officers’ mess he told me that he had instructions to take me to Colonel S. D. Ahmad of the Martial Law Headquarters. Since it was late in the afternoon we went to the colonel’s room in the officers mess, there the colonel told me that Sheikh Mujibur Rehman, the Awami League leader was to be arrested the next day or the day after and I was to make the necessary plan. He further told me that two cars had been placed at my disposal by the United Bank zonal manager and these were to be used for reconnaissance.

That evening Major Bilal, Captain Humayun and I drove around Sheikh Mujibur Rehman’s house in Dhanmondi. In front of the house ran a lane which turned off from the road from Mohammadpur, on one side of the lane there was a lake. There was a large crowd near the house and a guard of the East Pakistan Police. As we drove past a group of Hindus came out of the house. No one challenged us because we had entered Dhanmondi and were driving out .

The next morning we looked at the routes from the cantonment to Dhanmondi, there were two, the main road from the cantonment to a road junction called ‘Farm Gate’, from there a road went to Dhanmondi. The second went from the MNA Hostel, to the National Assembly building and joined the Mohammadpur - Dhanmondi road. At the Dacca airport all the entrances and exits were on the cantonment side but on the far side there was a gate which allowed exit to the MNA Hostel, and National Assembly road. This gate had been built to allow an Air Observer Unit, commanded by my younger brother Squadron Leader Shuaib Alam, entrance and exit to the airfield.




I was instructed to report to Major General Rao Farman at eleven o’clock on 24th March for formal orders to arrest Sheikh Mujibur Rehman. I went to the general’s office and he told me that Mujibur Rehman was to be arrested the following night. I heard him, saluted and started to leave when he stopped me and asked me aren’t you going to hear how it is to be done?. I told him that it was not customary to state how orders were to be carried out, but since he had something in mind he could tell me. He then said that I was to take one officer with me in a civilian car and arrest Sheikh Mujibur Rehman. I said in view of the crowd around the house it could not be done with less than a company. He said that he was giving an order and it should be done the way he had ordered it. I told him I was not taking the order and he could find someone else to do the job, and before he could say anything else I saluted and left his office.

I knew that I was in trouble. For the rest of the day I did not go to any place where I could be contacted. I had been told that Major General A. O. Mitha was coming by a PIA flight which was scheduled to arrive at five in the evening, when the flight arrived I was waiting on the airfield, met the general and told him about the orders I had received and that in view of the crowd around the house it was not possible to drive up to the house and arrest Sheikh Mujib. The general told me to meet him at nine o’clock at the Eastern Command Headquarters.




The next morning just before nine I went to the office of the Colonel GS of Eastern Command, Colonel Akbar, later brigadier. When I entered the office I found Major General Rao Farman sitting there and he asked me why I had come to Colonel Akbar’s office, I told him that I had come to see Major General Mitha. Major General Farman then ordered Colonel Akbar to arrange for a helicopter and fly me out of Dacca in fifteen minutes. Colonel Akbar looked at me and at the general, and telephoned the Army Aviation Base, after finishing his conversation he said that it would take an hour for the helicopter to be ready. After this I asked Colonel Akbar whether Major General Mitha had come or was expected to come and he told me he was with Lieutenant General Tikka. I then positioned myself so that I could see the door opening into Lieutenant General Tikka’s office. After an uncomfortable fifteen minutes the door opened and Major General Mitha came out. In one bound I was out of Colonel Akbar’s office, intercepted the general and explained what had happened. The general’s staff car was standing there, he asked me to get in the car and we drove to where General Abdul Hamid Khan was staying.

At General Hamid’s residence I waited in a waiting room, after about an hour I was called in and Major General Mitha told me to tell General Hamid what I had told him. General Hamid heard me out and then telephoned Major General Rao Farman and told him that he was sending me to him and that he should meet all my requirements. General Hamid then told me that I was to arrest Sheikh Mujibur Rehman and that he was to be taken alive. When I was leaving and had got to the door, General Hamid called my name and when I turned around he again called out remember he is to be taken alive and I will hold you personally responsible if he is killed.




I then drove to Major General Rao Farman’s office, he asked me what my requirement was and I told him that I required three troop carrying vehicles and the layout of the house. He had the plan of the house with him and gave it to me and told me that the vehicles would be available. I then told him that the Japanese Consul’s residence was behind Sheikh Mujib’s house and if Sheikh Mujib crossed into the diplomat’s house what were my instructions, the general told me to use my discretion.

A model of the route and Sheikh Mujibur Rehman’s house was made, ammunition was issued and after the evening meal I briefed the company. The company was divided into three groups; one group of twenty five men, commanded by Captain Saeed, was to surround Sheikh Mujib’s house by blocking the lane at the turning from the Mohammadpur - Dhanmondi road, a second block was to be at the first turning to the right, a third at the second turning to the right and one back on the Mohammadpur - Dhanmondi road, cutting off the block of houses including the Japanese diplomat’s house. The second group of twenty five, commanded by Captain Humayun, was to follow the first group to the lane in front of Sheikh Mujib’s house, enter the compound of the house adjacent to the Sheikh’s house, jump over the wall, enter Sheikh Mujibur Rehman’s house compound and form a perimeter around the house, taking special care to prevent anybody crossing into the Japanese diplomat’s house. The third group of twelve men was commanded by Major Bilal, these were equipped with electric torches, they were to search the house, the ground floor first then the upper floor. The assembly point was the gate on the airfield perimeter opening towards the MNA Hostel, the route was the airfield, National Assembly building, Mohammadpur, Dhanmondi; my jeep with full headlights was to lead. Captain Saeed, Captain Humayun and Major Bilal were to follow with their groups in trucks without any lights, the idea was that anyone looking into the headlights could not gauge how many vehicles were following. I was told that the operation was to begin at mid-night and was given a password that was applicable throughout East Pakistan. Everyone taking part was briefed thoroughly and understood his part, the company moved and assembled on the airfield near the gate from which they were to exit. Captain Humayun, with two men, was sent to circle and observe the Sheikh’s house in a civilian car and in civil dress.

After dark, vehicles loaded with stores that the troops take with them when they move out of their barracks, started moving about in the cantonment and to anyone familiar with the army it would have been obvious that something was happening. Later it was said that Bengali officers had informed Sheikh Mujib that the army was going to act that night.

At about nine o’clock I drove to the airfield and when my jeep entered the airport area I was challenged by a soldier who demanded the password. I gave him the password and he told me that it was not the password, an argument followed, I told him that I was the commanding officer of the Commando Battalion, he said that without the password I could not enter the airfield. I then asked him what his unit was and he told me that he belonged to the Anti-aircraft Regiment, I then told him to take me to his commanding officer and we marched right across the airfield to the Anti-aircraft regiment headquarters with him pointing his rifle at me. The regiment commander apologised but was quite amused by the incident. He said that he had not been given the password that had been given to me and since his unit was guarding the airfield, he had issued his own password.

At about ten o’clock Captain Humayun came back from reconnoitering the area around Sheikh Mujib’s house and reported that road blocks were being constructed on the Mohammadpur - Dhanmondi road. I ordered all the company’s rocket launchers brought and two rounds per launcher, the men with rocket launchers were told to accompany Captain Saeed’s group. This group was instructed that on encountering the road block it was to form a single line with the rocket launchers in the centre, the rocket launchers would fire first, then all the rifles. I explained that the crowd around the road block had never heard the double crack and burst of rocket launchers and would disperse, the other groups were to observe the sides of the road. I also advanced the beginning of the operation from mid-night to eleven o’clock, on my own initiative, to reduce the time for strengthening the road block.




At eleven on the night 25/26 March we drove out from the airfield on the road going from the MNA Hostel to Mohammadpur. Street lights were off and buildings were dark, my jeep led with full headlights and the troop carrying vehicles, which belonged to the Signal Corps, followed without lights. Driving at about twenty miles an hour the column turned left on the Mohammadpur - Dhanmondi road and about a quarter mile from Dhanmondi, the road was blocked with trucks and other vehicles turned on their sides, as instructed, Captain Saeed’s group formed up, fired the rockets and opened fire with their rifles, the groups on the sides of the road also opened fire. After about two or three minutes I ordered a ceasefire but found that the order was ignored and I had to walk from man to man and make him cease firing. Some of the vehicles in the road block, hit by the rockets were burning, a white Volkswagon Combi was blazing, the road block was still there but whoever was defending the block had disappeared. I was wondering how to create a gap in the road block, I had not bothered to examine the troop transports but now when I looked at one I noticed that it was a five-ton vehicle with a winch fitted on it, with two vehicles we soon winched some of the vehicles to make a gap in the road block, mounted the vehicles and moved forward.

We went about two hundred yards and there was another road block, this time a number of pipes about two feet in diameter, the length of which completely blocked the road between two high walls. I tied the winch cable around middle of the pipes and had them winched, the block moved as a whole still blocking the road, then I had the winch cable tied around one end of the pipes and made Captain Saeed’s group sit on the other end, when the cable was winched the pipes pivoted and a gap large enough for the vehicles to pass was created, we again mounted our vehicles and continued.

We went another two hundred yards and there was another road block, this time of bricks stacked about three feet high and about four feet in depth. We tried ramming the block with the troop carriers but could not clear a passage for vehicles. I then ordered Captain Saeed’s group to manually clear a gap wide enough for the vehicles to pass and ordered the rest of the troops to dismount and proceed on foot.

We walked down the Mohammadpur-Dhanmondi road to the street on which Sheikh Mujib’s house was located and turned right on the lane between the house and the lake. Captain Humayun’s group entered the house adjacent to Sheikh Mujib’s house, ran across the compound and jumped over the wall into Sheikh Mujib’s house. Fire was opened, some people in the compound ran out of the gate, one man was killed. The East Pakistan Police guard outside the house got into their 180 pounder tent, lifted the tent by its poles and ran into the lake. Sheikh Mujib’s compound perimeter was secured, it was pitch dark, Mujib’s house and the adjacent houses had no lights.

The house search party now entered the house, a guard of Sheikh Mujib was escorted out with a soldier walking by his side. After going a little distance from the house the guard pulled out a ‘dah’, a long bladed knife and attacked his escort, he did not know that he was being covered from behind and was shot but not killed. The ground floor was searched and no one was found there, the search party went upstairs, there was nobody there in the rooms that were open, one room door was bolted from the inside. When I went upstairs someone said that there was some sound coming from the closed room, I told Major Bilal to have the door of the closed room broken down and went downstairs to check if Captain Saeed had arrived and if there was any sign of a crowd.

When I came out on the lane in front of the house I found that Captain Saeed had arrived with the vehicles but in turning the long five ton vehicles he got them stuck in the narrow lane in front of the house. On the loudspeaker of the wireless set on my jeep I could hear Brigadier Jehanzeb Arbab, later lieutenant general, urging one of his units to use their ‘romeo romeos’.

While I was instructing Captain Saeed on how to sort out the vehicles, there was a shot, then the sound of a grenade exploding followed by a burst from a sub-machine gun, I thought that someone had killed Sheikh Mujib. I ran back to the house and upstairs and there I found a very shaken Sheikh Mujib outside the door of the room that had been closed. I asked Sheikh Mujib to accompany me, he asked me if he could say good bye to his family and I told him to go ahead. He went into the room where the family had enclosed themselves and came out quickly and we walked to where the vehicles were. Captain Saeed had still not managed to turn them around, I sent a radio message to inform the Eastern Command that we had got Sheikh Mujib.

Sheikh Mujib then told me that he had forgotten his pipe, I walked back with him and he collected his pipe. By this time Sheikh Mujib was confident that we would not harm him and he told me that we had only to call him and he would have come on his own, I told him that we wanted to show him that he could be arrested. When we got back, Captain Saeed had the vehicles lined up, Sheikh Mujib was put in the middle troop carrying vehicle and we started back to the cantonment.





I later learnt that after telling Major Bilal to break down the closed door upstairs when I went to check on the vehicles, someone had fired a pistol shot into the room where Major Bilal’s men were collected, luckily no one was hit. Before anyone could stop him a soldier threw a grenade into the veranda from where the pistol shot had come and followed it with a burst from his sub-machine gun. The grenade burst and the sub-machine gun fire made Sheikh Mujib call out from behind the closed room that if an assurance was given that he would not be killed he would come out. He was given an assurance and he came out of the room. When he came out Havaldar Major Khan Wazir, later subedar, gave him a resounding slap on his face.

My instructions were to arrest Sheikh Mujib, I was not told where I was to take him and to whom he was to be handed over. As we drove back I thought over this and decided to take him to the National Assembly building and hold him there while I went to get instructions. I stopped at the National Assembly building, had a jeep seat removed, took Mujib up the stairs of the National Assembly building and made him sit on the landing. While we were doing this, from the direction of ‘Farm Gate’ came the sound of thousands of people running. We thought that these people were running in our direction and prepared to defend ourselves, after a while the sound faded away. Later we learnt that this was the force that the Awami League had collected to storm the cantonment with and it was running away.

From the National Assembly building I went to the Martial Law Headquarters where Lieutenant General Tikka Khan had set up his headquarters. I met Brigadier Ghulam Jilani Khan, who had taken over as Chief of Staff of Eastern Command, and told him that I had arrested Sheikh Mujibur Rehman and left him at the National Assembly building. He took me to the entrance of Lieutenant General Tikka Khan’s office and told me to go in and report to the general. General Tikka must have been already told that Sheikh Mujib had been arrested, he was sitting very composed expecting me to formally inform him that Sheikh Mujib had been arrested. Just for fun I told him that I had arrested a man that looked like Mujib and I thought it was Mujib but was not sure. On hearing this General Tikka shot out of his chair like a jack in the box, he called for Brigadier Jilani who had heard me as he was standing just inside the office entrance. He assured the Corps Commander that he would have the matter seen to immediately, Colonel S. D. Ahmad was sent for and told to go immediately to the National Assembly to see whether I had got the genuine Sheikh Mujib or a fake.

Waiting for Colonel S. D. Ahmad to return, I stepped outside the building to smoke. While I was standing and smoking, a light machine gun, sited at the headquarters perimeter wire, either accidentally or the gunner saw something, fired a short burst. For a while after the burst was fired it was quiet, then every weapon in the cantonment and in the city opened fire. Not to be outdone the anti-craft regiment on the airfield also fired, green and yellow tracer arcs criss-crossed the whole of Dacca, after a few minutes the firing ceased as suddenly as it had started.

After about twenty minutes Colonel S. D. Ahmad returned and confirmed that I had arrested the genuine Sheikh Mujib. When I asked where I was supposed to take him to, there was huddle as no one had given it a thought. Eventually it was decided that he was to be put in the same room where he was kept when he was under arrest for the Agartala Conspiracy case. We took him to the 14 Division officers mess, he was put up in an independent single bedroom annexe and a guard was placed on him. The next day Major General Mitha asked me where Sheikh Mujib was confined, when I told him, he got annoyed and said that there was a complete lack of understanding of the situation and an attempt could be made to rescue him. He later had Sheikh Mujib moved to the third floor of a school building.

Everyone who served in East Pakistan in March 1971 was of the opinion that East Pakistan was lost due to the lack of action immediately following the announcement of the postponement of the meeting of the National Assembly. It was believed that Admiral Ahsan had resigned because he had disagreed with the military action and it was said that Lieutenant General Sahibzada Yaqub Khan had planned the military action but when he was called upon to execute the action he refused and resigned. This refusal of Lieutenant General Yaqub, the delay by General Yahya in finding a replacement and Lieutenant General Tikka Khan not taking any action for eighteen days, allowed the Awami League to demonstrate to the public that it had paralysed the army and the Martial Law authorities and allowed it to prepare for resistance against subsequent action by the Pakistan government

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

Afghan war trophies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

fatman17 said:


> Afghan war trophies
> View attachment 696266


where is this su-22?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

nomi007 said:


> where is this su-22?


Not sure but PAF museum probably


----------



## fatman17

16th December 71, Sad and bitter end of United Pakistan. One of the blackest days of our country's history l was 17 at that time and cried like a baby, my father had retired from the army in 70, l could see the sadness on his face for many days. Much years later l met the unfortunate LtG AAK Niazi who visited our home. l had him autograph my copy of his book. He used to be a very boisterous person in his uniformed days but he was a broken man when l met with him. He only talked about the glory days of WW2, and 65 when him and my father were brothers in arms. He was a good soldier who did not understand the politics of those dark days. He was the perfect scapegoat along with 34000 other officers and men who fought bravely and heroically but they also knew what the end is going to be. Outgunned, outmanned and finally outmatched.
RIP BRAVE WARRIORS!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> from L to R, his victims.
> 
> Flying Officer KP Muralidharan
> 20 Sqn 'Lightnings'
> 4 December 1971
> downed in a Hawker Hunter over Peshawar.
> 
> Flying Officer NJS Sekhon
> Param Vir Chakra
> 18 Sqn 'Flying Bullets'
> 14 December 1971
> downed in a Folland Gnat over Badgam. https://t.co/vLgc0K0uPQ
> View attachment 693693
> View attachment 693694


I couldn't get why a flying officer is doing a bombing run when he has little hrs on his back?


----------



## fatman17

on this day during the Winter War in the West, the Pakistan Army's 8ᵗʰ Armoured Brigade would counterattack an Indian bridgehead over the Basantar River; manned by troops of the 47ᵗʰ Brigade and the 17 Horse.

what followed was reminiscent of the 'Charge of the Light Brigade'. https://t.co/uoe12D4KDF

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> on this day during the Winter War in the West, the Pakistan Army's 8ᵗʰ Armoured Brigade would counterattack an Indian bridgehead over the Basantar River; manned by troops of the 47ᵗʰ Brigade and the 17 Horse.
> 
> what followed was reminiscent of the 'Charge of the Light Brigade'. https://t.co/uoe12D4KDF
> View attachment 696818


Major Ejaz Alam Khan, of the 13ᵗʰ Lancers, was one of the famous 'Alam' brothers. 

promoted just before the war, the CO had asked him to takeover as the Adjutant, after Karamat and Asmat Beg rejoined the Regiment. 

he opted to stay on as a troop leader in 'A' Sqn. https://t.co/uXFpwgXtlr


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Major Ejaz Alam Khan, of the 13ᵗʰ Lancers, was one of the famous 'Alam' brothers.
> 
> promoted just before the war, the CO had asked him to takeover as the Adjutant, after Karamat and Asmat Beg rejoined the Regiment.
> 
> he opted to stay on as a troop leader in 'A' Sqn. https://t.co/uXFpwgXtlr
> View attachment 696819


"saw Ejaz Alam Khan the last time alive. he was looking very dashing in his black leather jacket and khaki jungle hat, with the motto he had chosen for himself: 'Death before Disgrace'." - recalls Major Nasir, who led the 'C' Sqn into battle. https://t.co/wBse0PRJoS


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> "saw Ejaz Alam Khan the last time alive. he was looking very dashing in his black leather jacket and khaki jungle hat, with the motto he had chosen for himself: 'Death before Disgrace'." - recalls Major Nasir, who led the 'C' Sqn into battle. https://t.co/wBse0PRJoS
> View attachment 696820


Lieutenant Derek Joseph, a young troop leader with the 'Harawals', was awarded the Tamgha-e-Jurat for gallantry, after knocking out 4 tanks despite taking several hits. 

he was of Armenian descent, and retired as a Lieutenant Colonel. https://t.co/MqQvt636gY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

fatman17 said:


> Lieutenant Derek Joseph, a young troop leader with the 'Harawals', was awarded the Tamgha-e-Jurat for gallantry, after knocking out 4 tanks despite taking several hits.
> 
> he was of Armenian descent, and retired as a Lieutenant Colonel. https://t.co/MqQvt636gY
> View attachment 696822


is he alive?


----------



## fatman17

Flight Lieutenant Samad Ali Changezi
Sitara-e-Jurat
9 Sqn "Griffins"
17 December 1971
Umarkot https://t.co/KQg923X44U


----------



## fatman17

on this day during the war, Flight Lieutenant Maqsood Amir, flying in a Sabre from the 18 Sqn "Sharpshooters", shot down a MiG-21 over Pasrur. 

it's pilot, Flight Lieutenant Tejwant Singh, belonged to the 45 Sqn "Flying Daggers".

Maqsood was awarded with the Tamgha-e-Jurat. https://t.co/PYXyZzV5Ey


----------



## Yasser76

fatman17 said:


> on this day during the war, Flight Lieutenant Maqsood Amir, flying in a Sabre from the 18 Sqn "Sharpshooters", shot down a MiG-21 over Pasrur.
> 
> it's pilot, Flight Lieutenant Tejwant Singh, belonged to the 45 Sqn "Flying Daggers".
> 
> Maqsood was awarded with the Tamgha-e-Jurat. https://t.co/PYXyZzV5Ey
> View attachment 697235



18 Sqd now a JF-17 unit and 45 Sqd a LCA unit!

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## fatman17

at 1930 hrs, on this day during the Winter War, a ceasefire came into effect along the Western Front.

the Pakistan Army in the West incurred casualties of 1405 killed and 475 missing during the 2 weeks of combat. 

clashes wouldn't end however. more on that later. https://t.co/DEcnbcjLZQ


----------



## fatman17

Colonel Suleiman (SSG), the man who refused to surrender, escaped to Burma, dodging Mukti bahini death squads & then to west Pakistan, all the while carrying a wounded commando on his shoulders, has passed away at Lahore CMH, 6 days ago.
RIP Salman the magnificent. https://t.co/QNE7JhkWPK

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Colonel Suleiman (SSG), the man who refused to surrender, escaped to Burma, dodging Mukti bahini death squads & then to west Pakistan, all the while carrying a wounded commando on his shoulders, has passed away at Lahore CMH, 6 days ago.
> RIP Salman the magnificent. https://t.co/QNE7JhkWPK
> View attachment 697419


A formidable soldier


----------



## fatman17

an artist's rendition of the gallant actions of Lance Naik Mahfuz from Alpha Company, 15ᵗʰ Punjab, on the night of 17/18ᵗʰ December 1971, against machine-gun bunkers of the 2ⁿᵈ Sikh at Pul Kanjri.

Pind Malkan's own would be bestowed upon the Nishan-e-Haider. https://t.co/Ww5sSvtuFR


----------



## Gripen9

fatman17 said:


> lest we forget,
> 
> Wg Cdr Mervyn Leslie Middlecoat
> Sitara-e-Jurat and Bar
> Sitara-e-Basalat
> 9 Sqn "Griffins"
> 12ᵗʰ December 1971
> near Sikka, Jamnagar
> 
> missing in action for 49 years, and counting.
> 
> "no mission too difficult, no sacrifice too great." https://t.co/R8Os9fsyc4
> View attachment 695405
> View attachment 695406


True son of the soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

#LtColonelAkramRajaSjaheed
Fearless Commanding Officer of 35 FF who laid down his life leading his Battalion in Counter Attack against Indian Army’s Tanks and Infantry at Barapind-Jarpal on 17 December 1971. 
35 FF lost 4 Officers, one JCO, 55 Jawans, plus 200 injured. https://t.co/4URqSET0Y9

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> #LtColonelAkramRajaSjaheed
> Fearless Commanding Officer of 35 FF who laid down his life leading his Battalion in Counter Attack against Indian Army’s Tanks and Infantry at Barapind-Jarpal on 17 December 1971.
> 35 FF lost 4 Officers, one JCO, 55 Jawans, plus 200 injured. https://t.co/4URqSET0Y9
> View attachment 697448


A warrior's story in pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Respect

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Around midday on Dec 18, 1971 a company commander from 15 Punjab met CO 2 Sikh
He was to collect bodies of his soldiers who fell during a failed attack earlier that morning
'My best boxer', remarked the coy comd as he identified Mahfuz
Oh he fought like a boxer! replied Col Puri https://t.co/Dqgzq6LyNn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The border post of Pul Kanjri was snatched back from 43 Punjab on Ni 17/18 Dec by 2 Sikhs in style
That night one Lnk Shanghara Singh became a mythical figure with a strikingly matching tale to that of Mahfuz
The story is graphically represented on the Pul Kanjri monument https://t.co/2Efrvfj5Vp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Around midday on Dec 18, 1971 a company commander from 15 Punjab met CO 2 Sikh
> He was to collect bodies of his soldiers who fell during a failed attack earlier that morning
> 'My best boxer', remarked the coy comd as he identified Mahfuz
> Oh he fought like a boxer! replied Col Puri https://t.co/Dqgzq6LyNn
> View attachment 698162


On his last resting place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> The border post of Pul Kanjri was snatched back from 43 Punjab on Ni 17/18 Dec by 2 Sikhs in style
> That night one Lnk Shanghara Singh became a mythical figure with a strikingly matching tale to that of Mahfuz
> The story is graphically represented on the Pul Kanjri monument https://t.co/2Efrvfj5Vp
> View attachment 698163


On his last resting place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

the 9ᵗʰ Sudhnotis - my personal favourite of all Pakistani infantry battalions.

could go on with it's wartime record. those sixteen SJs and the sole HJ should give some idea  https://t.co/Xly8A6sGDx

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Lt Kaleem Mahmud, SJ 

Lt Kaleem Mahmud SJ of 3 Punjab Regiment was initially declared Missing in Action on 7 Sept 1965 while defending the Jassar Bridge over River Ravi where the Indian troops had launched a Brigade size attack to eliminate a small Pakistani enclave across the bridge. 

As planned by India, the first place that took the brunt of Indian attack in this sector was Jassar. 3 Punjab Regiment was partly deployed in the little enclave across the river Ravi on Indian side of the international border. The Indians started shelling at 0315 hours, a quarter of an hour earlier than they crossed the border in other places. An hour later the attack came in, led by one infantry battalion and the Indians succeeded in securing a foothold in the enclave. 3 Punjab put in a counter attack at 1000 hours on 6 September throwing back the Indians by 1200 hours. 

Simultaneously 3 Punjab cleared the Indian enclave on West bank of the river. There does not appear to have been much resistance to this action. The lack of enthusiasm on the part of Indians to defend their position on the right bank of Ravi was a clear indication that the Indian attack against Jassar was merely a feint. If they had meant to invade Pakistan from this direction in earnest, it would have been easier for them to build up across the river, by making use of the enclave as initial brigade head. The Indians were to continue giving the impression that the attack on Jassar was in real earnest. 

Between 0300 and 0630 hours on 7 September, Indians put in three attacks supported by massive artillery support and tanks. Lt Kaleem along with his platoon defended the Pakistani enclave with dogged determination and grit.

The enemy, overwhelming in numbers succeeded in getting close to the far end of the Ravi bridge at Jassar eventually. The bridge as a result was blown up at 0800 hours the same day. Lt Kaleem who was on the far end of the bridge ordered his troops to swim to the home side of the river while he provided covering fire for them to safely get accross.

Lt Kaleem held the far end of the bridge till all Pak troops in the enclave had crossed over to the home bank. As he moved in the open to cross the river, he was hit by a burst of machine gun fire as there was no one to provide covering fire for him.

A couple of days before the ceasefire took effect, 6 FF which had arrived in this sector after successful operation in Chamb and Jourian, relieved 3 Punjab Regiment at Jassar bridge. During patrolling of the area beyond the bridge 2/Lt Shabir Sharif SJ found out that the Indians had buried the dead body of 2/Lt Kaleem Mahmud just close to the bridge with his name written on a chit that was put in a glass bottle. Kaleem Mahmud received his commision in April 1963 passing out from 27 PMA Long Course.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Vapour

PanzerKiel said:


> Lt Kaleem Mahmud, SJ
> 
> Lt Kaleem Mahmud SJ of 3 Punjab Regiment was initially declared Missing in Action on 7 Sept 1965 while defending the Jassar Bridge over River Ravi where the Indian troops had launched a Brigade size attack to eliminate a small Pakistani enclave across the bridge.
> 
> As planned by India, the first place that took the brunt of Indian attack in this sector was Jassar. 3 Punjab Regiment was partly deployed in the little enclave across the river Ravi on Indian side of the international border. The Indians started shelling at 0315 hours, a quarter of an hour earlier than they crossed the border in other places. An hour later the attack came in, led by one infantry battalion and the Indians succeeded in securing a foothold in the enclave. 3 Punjab put in a counter attack at 1000 hours on 6 September throwing back the Indians by 1200 hours.
> 
> Simultaneously 3 Punjab cleared the Indian enclave on West bank of the river. There does not appear to have been much resistance to this action. The lack of enthusiasm on the part of Indians to defend their position on the right bank of Ravi was a clear indication that the Indian attack against Jassar was merely a feint. If they had meant to invade Pakistan from this direction in earnest, it would have been easier for them to build up across the river, by making use of the enclave as initial brigade head. The Indians were to continue giving the impression that the attack on Jassar was in real earnest.
> 
> Between 0300 and 0630 hours on 7 September, Indians put in three attacks supported by massive artillery support and tanks. Lt Kaleem along with his platoon defended the Pakistani enclave with dogged determination and grit.
> 
> The enemy, overwhelming in numbers succeeded in getting close to the far end of the Ravi bridge at Jassar eventually. The bridge as a result was blown up at 0800 hours the same day. Lt Kaleem who was on the far end of the bridge ordered his troops to swim to the home side of the river while he provided covering fire for them to safely get accross.
> 
> Lt Kaleem held the far end of the bridge till all Pak troops in the enclave had crossed over to the home bank. As he moved in the open to cross the river, he was hit by a burst of machine gun fire as there was no one to provide covering fire for him.
> 
> A couple of days before the ceasefire took effect, 6 FF which had arrived in this sector after successful operation in Chamb and Jourian, relieved 3 Punjab Regiment at Jassar bridge. During patrolling of the area beyond the bridge 2/Lt Shabir Sharif SJ found out that the Indians had buried the dead body of 2/Lt Kaleem Mahmud just close to the bridge with his name written on a chit that was put in a glass bottle. Kaleem Mahmud received his commision in April 1963 passing out from 27 PMA Long Course.
> 
> View attachment 699077



Is this bridge still held?


----------



## hassan1

paf station lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Vapour said:


> Is this bridge still held?


Yes, it's an enclave, a small patch of ground surrounded on three sides by Indian territory, on the Eastern Bank of Ravi River. This bridge connects the enclave with the rest of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Phantom.

Capt Mohammad Hamid Ullah Khan Sumba
31 Field Artillery 
10 September 1965
Jassar Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

GSM


----------



## fatman17

Another true story of valour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

the memorial for the fallen at Khananwali is unfortunately in bad shape. really hurts. a lot. https://t.co/y9pGGiVP71


----------



## PanzerKiel

He passed out from PMA on 28th August 1971 and was posted to his unit 6FF. He was only 20 years old when he was sent to front line as a 2nd Lieutenant. He never participated in any battle or exercise, but he was lucky to have guidance of his Company Commander Major Shabbir Sharif.
3 December 1971
Sulemanki Sector
The young man was assigned the task to attack Bairy Wala Bridge with his 12 soldiers and capture it as soon as possible. This bridge had the key importance regarding the defense of Saboona Ridge and it was necessary to capture it at any cost, in order to have a strong hold in this sector. This bridge was guarded by a company of enemy and had the cover of two concrete bunkers with machine guns. Moreover, there were 11 pillars of the bridge, each having 40 KG of explosive tied to it. Just a push of a button was enough to shatter the bridge into pieces
The Lieutenant advanced towards the target, when he was about 200 meters away from the target he observed with binoculars that are 2 bunkers and number of soldiers on the bridge. He came closer to bridge and ordered to open fire. One enemy soldier got hit and fell into the stream flowing below the bridge. The bunkers started intense machine gun fire. Now he and his company took position and started advancing further, raising the slogans of Allah-o-Akbar. When they were about to reach the bridge, 6 of the Pakistani soldiers got hit by the enemy machine gun and rest of them kept advancing under the rain of bullets. They kept crawling until they reached the dead arc of the machine gun. The lieutenant tried to fire in the bunker by putting his Sten Gun in the fox hole, but it proved to be useless. The whole magazine was emptied but the machine guns kept firing. Meanwhile, the enemy also realized that there is someone outside the bunker. So, a grenade was thrown out but this was a delayed action grenade and it rolled down from the slope without exploding. Now the Lieutenant got an idea and threw a grenade inside the bunker and the machine guns stop firing; in the meantime, the other bunker was cleared by rest of his fellows. 
The action was so rapid that the enemy had no chance to blow the bridge . The capture of bridge proved to be the key to success in this sector and later, Major Shabbir captured the remaining sector.
Today the world knows the brave Second Lieutenant as 2nd Lieutenant Farooq Afzal (Later Brigadier Farooq Afzal). He was awarded Tamgha e Jurrat for his act of valor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

F86 fitted with the GAR8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

10th Punjab receiving the Flag from the Quaid e Azam 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

hassan1 said:


> paf station lahore
> View attachment 699412



Bristol Freighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

30 seconds over Sargodha

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

14 sqdn tail choppers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

9 sqdn winner of sherafghan trophy


----------



## fatman17

tail-section of a SU-7, piloted by Flight Lieutenant Ramesh Kadam, of the IAF's TACDE, downed on 8ᵗʰ December 1971, over Risalewala, by Wing Commander SMH Hashmi, OC 23 Sqn "Talons", flying in an F-6. https://t.co/wqNNnyZOGr

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> tail-section of a SU-7, piloted by Flight Lieutenant Ramesh Kadam, of the IAF's TACDE, downed on 8ᵗʰ December 1971, over Risalewala, by Wing Commander SMH Hashmi, OC 23 Sqn "Talons", flying in an F-6. https://t.co/wqNNnyZOGr
> View attachment 700136


Flight Lieutenant Afzal Jamal Siddiqui
Sitara-e-Basalat
23 Sqn "Talons"
8 December 1971

died in a tragic 'blue-on-blue' incident when his F-6 was downed by his squadron commander during a chase of bandit Su-7s, near Faisalabad. https://t.co/BxcvUKxwqL


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Flight Lieutenant Afzal Jamal Siddiqui
> Sitara-e-Basalat
> 23 Sqn "Talons"
> 8 December 1971
> 
> died in a tragic 'blue-on-blue' incident when his F-6 was downed by his squadron commander during a chase of bandit Su-7s, near Faisalabad. https://t.co/BxcvUKxwqL
> View attachment 700141


SU-7 and F6 looked alike and the radio was not working properly. Hashmi mistook Afzal's F6 as the 2nd SU-7 that they were chasing, assuming that Afzal was behind him, not in front of him https://t.co/xv5rYLOolf


----------



## fatman17

Meet Sqn Leader Farooq haider,the most based air defence controller ever. 
During 71 war IAF had the ability to hear convo b/w PAF pilots and controllers. 
On 7th December,1971 he saw a blip on his radar scope,it was a Folland Gnat of IAF going back to his base in Amritsar... https://t.co/V63xf1iwfZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Meet Sqn Leader Farooq haider,the most based air defence controller ever.
> During 71 war IAF had the ability to hear convo b/w PAF pilots and controllers.
> On 7th December,1971 he saw a blip on his radar scope,it was a Folland Gnat of IAF going back to his base in Amritsar... https://t.co/V63xf1iwfZ
> View attachment 700393


Go to link for interesting details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Hey @swiftretort1 @Thunder07101 @WPCPSFION 

USAF Air University on IAF Balakot strike and PAF Op Swift Retort published in an USAF journal https://t.co/x20pIeubCO

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pilots of 14 squadron (1993) with their OC Wing Commander Gul Abbas Mela.
Turkish pilot Capt.Serdar is standing 3rd from right. https://t.co/xL7qRMxuwJ


----------



## fatman17

Afghan War

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Risalpur from 9600 ft. WW2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

NLI


----------



## fatman17

F6s

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

F86 Sabre being overhauled


----------



## fatman17

T37 flight line


----------



## fatman17

PAF Trident


----------



## Reichmarshal

fatman17 said:


> Afghan War
> View attachment 703019


One hell of an accnologement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

i always knew that Gen. Gul was presented with a piece of the berlin wall n that the German ambassador said the above verbally, had no idea has presented a plaque to go with it.

N, as it seems that it was meant for the DG n, not the whole organization so, should have been presented posthumously
to Gen. Akhter Abdul Rehman.

good share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Reichmarshal said:


> i always knew that Gen. Gul was presented with a piece of the berlin wall n that the German ambassador said the above verbally, had no idea has presented a plaque to go with it.
> 
> N, as it seems that it was meant for the DG n, not the whole organization so, should have been presented posthumously
> to Gen. Akhter Abdul Rehman.
> 
> good share


The organisation got its due share as well... Displayed somewhere prominently with a catchy caption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Havaldar Allah Ditta - literal translation being 'gifted by God' - was a combat medic with the Special Service Group's 5ᵗʰ Commando "Zilzaal" Battalion, and made the ultimate sacrifice on 30ᵗʰ August 2009, near Mingora, Swat.

awarded the Sitara-e-Basalat posthumously. https://t.co/67CWaGi6kN


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Havaldar Allah Ditta - literal translation being 'gifted by God' - was a combat medic with the Special Service Group's 5ᵗʰ Commando "Zilzaal" Battalion, and made the ultimate sacrifice on 30ᵗʰ August 2009, near Mingora, Swat.
> 
> awarded the Sitara-e-Basalat posthumously. https://t.co/67CWaGi6kN
> View attachment 704284


in December 2018, four terrorists involved in his martyrdom were given the death sentence; they were also infamous for burning down the Government Girls Middle School at Gulibagh, Swat and abducting civilians for ransom.

"we may not know them all..."


----------



## fatman17

Wing Commander Arif Iqbal - Officer Commanding le 9 Sqn "Griffins" during the 1971 War.

downed an Indian Navy Alizé on 10ᵗʰ December, near Jakhau, Gujarat. the maritime patrol aircraft went with it's crew of 3.

also damaged a Marut and a Krishak, in gun attacks during the war. https://t.co/LMofUVyLEC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Wing Commander Arif Iqbal - Officer Commanding le 9 Sqn "Griffins" during the 1971 War.
> 
> downed an Indian Navy Alizé on 10ᵗʰ December, near Jakhau, Gujarat. the maritime patrol aircraft went with it's crew of 3.
> 
> also damaged a Marut and a Krishak, in gun attacks during the war. https://t.co/LMofUVyLEC
> View attachment 704669


six years earlier, Flight Lieutenant Arif Iqbal would provide top cover in an epic battle which saw the OC 11 Sqn "Arrows" make quick work of Hunters from the "Flaming Arrows" and "Battle Axes"

on the OC's left in this photograph, featuring Farooq Umar, Rashid Bhatti and others. https://t.co/vSODOuwHnJ


----------



## fatman17

DEFENCE NOTES
F-104 Starfighters in PAKISTAN AIR FORCE

Columnist Gp Capt. SM HALI gives a historical review of the famous STARFIGHTER in the PAF battle fleet.

Introduction 

Pakistan, which remained an important ally of the United States throughout the cold war was the first non-NATO country to equip with the F-104 Starfighter. The F-104 As and Bs provided to the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) under the US Mutual Defence Assistance Programme entered service in 1961 and continued to fly until 1972 when dwindling spares support forced their early retirement. In all twelve F-104As and two F-104 Bs were transferred to Pakistan (table below):

Serial

Model Tail # Date Received
1-12 F-104 A 56-803 August 5, 1961
56-804 August 5, 1961
56-805 August 5, 1961
56-807 August 5, 1961
56-868 August 5, 1961
56-874 August 5, 1961
56-875 August 5, 1961
56-877 August 5, 1961
56-879 August 5, 1961
56-773 June 8, 1964
56-798 March 1, 1965
13-14 F-104 B 57-1309 August 5, 1961
57-1312 August 5, 1961
At PAF’s request, all its F-104As were refitted with the M-61 Gatling 20 mm gun, whereas its counterparts in the USAF had been divested of their guns on the assumption that all post-Korea air combat would occur at high speeds where only the wing tip-mounted Sidewinder missiles would be effective. The PAF’s foresight was amply rewarded in actual combat and the USAF too reverted to having machine guns as mandatory equipment on all its fighters in due course. The newer GWE- J-79-11 engine was also installed on the aircraft. This made the Pakistan F-104s somewhat unique: they had the gun and being the lightest of F-104 series with a more advanced J-79 engine enjoyed the best thrust-to-weight ratio. 

The only PAF unit to be equipped with the F-104 was No 9 Air Superiority Squadron. The squadron flies the F-16 today. The in-commission rate of the F-104 during the first five years of service was over 80 % and all its systems performed with high reliability. The fighter was employed in the air-to-air role by the PAF and was used extensively for aerial gunnery against both banner targets and the Dart targets with excellent scores. In strafing attacks the M-61 gun was superbly accurate.

The F-104 Starfighters remained in service with Pakistan Air Force for twelve years and flew 11,690 hours. During the 1965 Pakistan-India War, the F-104s flew a total of 246 hours and 45 minutes while during the 1971 War, the F-104s flew a total of 103 hours and forty-five minutes. 

1965 Pakistan-India War

During the 1965 War, PAF was forced to rely on its small force of F-104A Starfighters as high altitude interceptors and in its night fighting role, using the radar of its AN/ASG-14T1 fire-control system, in conjunction with Sidewinder air-to-air missiles. 

After 1 September, the F-104s were extremely active in Air Defence and Air Superiority Operations, but of the 246 missions flown by F-104s during hostilities, 42 were at night against the IAF Canberras. The rudimentary fire-control radar met the Soviet high altitude bomber threat of the Cold War era for which it was designed but it could not illuminate small targets against ground clutter. The standard high speed intercept tactic employed by PAF’s F-104 pilots was to approach their targets from below, with a typical height differential of 2-3,000 feet, against a target they wished to acquire at a range of 10-15 kilomenters. This limitation was well known to the Canberra jet bomber pilots of IAF who attacked targets in Pakistan during the 1965 war. They adopted a standard hi-lo-hi profile to minimize the threat of interception. During most of their inbound and outbound flight over Pakistani territory the IAF Canberras would stay below about 1000 feet during their approach and exit phases. This posed a difficult night intercept problem. The PAF’s F-104s had in these circumstances to be used in an unconventional low-altitude intercept profile that severely challenged the capabilities of its airborne radar. To pick up the low flying bombers on their scope the F-104 pilots had to get down to about 300-500 feet above the ground to point their radars upward and clear of ground clutter at the enemy bombers. The problem was aggravated by the Canberra’s tail warning audio alarm that would go off the moment an F-104 got to a near astern position, and enable the bomber to take timely evasive action to shake off its pursuer. 

The F-104s were highly dreaded by the Indian Air Force (IAF). On 3rd September, 1965, even before the War began, an Indian Gnat surrendered to an F-104 which forced it to land at the abandoned airfield of Pasrur (in Pakistan). Its pilot Squadron Leader Brijpal Singh Sikand became a POW. 

On 6 September, two Starfighters were sent on dawn patrol from Sargodha. They were vectored by Sakesar Radar towards 4 IAF Mysteres engaged in bomb and rocket attacks against a stationary passenger train at Gakkhar railway station. One of the F-104 pilots was forced to return to base with a radio failure but the other pilot, Flight Lieutenant Aftab Alam Khan dived his F-104 with full after burners, going supersonically through the Mysteres formation which promptly scattered. The Indian aircraft tried to escape at about 50 feet above the ground but they were no match for the Starfighter. Aftab destroyed one Mysteres with his Sidewinder missile thus achieving one of the world’s first air victories by a mach 2 combat aircraft. 

The other F-104 pilot, Flight Lieutenant Amjad Khan, who had missed his chance the previous day, made amends on 7 September. He was scrambled in an F-104 at about 05:15 hours and directed by Sakesar radar towards an incoming raid at Sargodha. He made visual contact with the IAF Mysteres and headed towards them. By the time he caught up with them, the Indian aircraft were 6-8 miles away from Sargodha, flying at 150-200 feet on a south-easterly heading towards India. As the Mysteres jettisoned their drop tanks, Flight Lieutenant Amjad Hussain positioned himself behind one of them and released a GAR-8 missile, which went straight into the ground. The Mystere then began to dogfight with the Starfighter, which used its superior climb and acceleration to lift the combat from ground level to about 7,000 feet to gain room for manoeuvre. Hussain fired his cannons and was delighted to see the shell hit the Mystere. The Mystere pilot showed commendable courage in staying with the F-104, and despite being mortally wounded, scored several cannon strikes on the Starfighter. Flight Lieutenant Amjad Hussain managed to eject safely and reached his Base. This was the first and only Starfighter to be lost through enemy action in the 1965 war. The Indian pilot Squadron Leader A.B. Devayya was posthumously awarded the Maha Vir Chakra in 1988, twenty three years after the war, when Indian authorities learnt of the IAF pilot’s valour through an account of the encounter published in John Fricker’s book Battle for Pakistan, published in 1978. 

On 21 September, Squadron Leader Jamal A Khan, intercepted an Indian Air Force Canberra at about 33,000 feet and shot it down with a Sidewinder near Fazilka, inside Pakistani territory. The bomber’s pilot, Flight Lieutenant Manmohan Lowe ejected and was made POW while its navigator, Flying Officer A K Kapor could not bail out and was killed in action. The British made Canberra, unlike its American counterpart the Martin B-57, had no ejection seat for the navigator. This was the first kill achieved by an F-104 at night after a number of near misses due to factors described earlier.

F-104s were also used during 1965 for low level, daylight reconnaissance missions over the IAF air bases. The speed of the Starfighter gave the Indians no time to react. The F-104s were also employed as escorts for the slow Lockheed RT-33 reconnaissance fighters on photographic missions deep into Indian territory, the presence of Starfighters virtually guaranteeing that no air opposition would be encountered. Six F-104 pilots received gallantry awards during the 1965 War.

1971 Pakistan-India War 

Air operations in 1971 Pakistan-India War commenced with a preemptive strike by PAF. In the 1971 War the F-104 was also used for deep penetration strikes against enemy airfields and radars. Two F-104s each attacked Amritsar and Faridkot Indian Air Force Radars. The attack on Faridkot Radar was led by Wing Commander Arif Iqbal, who not only damaged the Radar but also shot down an IAF Krishak aircraft.

On 4 December, Squadron Leaders Amanullah and Rashid Bhatti attacked Amritsar Radar. They met with stiff resistance but managed to shoot down two aircraft, an Indian Gnat and an Su-7. The pilot of the Gnat, Flight Lieutenant J Preira was Killed in Action. On 08 December, Flight Lieutenant Manzoor Bokhari intercepted an IAF Canberra and shot it down. On 10 December, Wing Commander Arif Iqbal, while attacking the Indian Harbour of Okha, shot down an Alize aircraft of Indian Navy. Its crew members, Lieutenant Commander Ashok Roy, Lieutenant H S Sirohi and AC O Vijayan were killed in action. PAF lost two F-104s along with their pilots, Wing Commander Mervyn Leslie Middlecoat and Flight Lieutenant Samad Changezi both were awarded gallantry awards of Sitara-e-Jurat (roughly equivalent to the British Distinguished Flying Cross). Flight Lieutenant Bharat B Soni, a MiG-21 pilot was credited with having shot down Wing Commander Middlecoat while Flight Lieutenant Arun K Dutta, another MiG-21 pilot was awarded the claim of having shot down Flight Lieutenant Samad Changezi.

The US Government imposed an embargo on arms sales to both India and Pakistan as soon as the 1965 war began. No consideration was given to the fact that India, a long-time ally of the Soviet Union, hardly used any American military equipment and the sanctions exclusively degraded the combat potential of only the Pakistani Armed Forces. The PAF fleet of F-104s was particularly hard hit by the arms embargoes. Eventually it became impossible to maintain a reasonable in-commission rate on the F-104s and the PAF decided to phase it out of service in late 1972. This ended the era of Pakistan Air Force’s first mach-2 combat aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

a stellar piece by Syed Ali Hamid on the fate of Akbar Khan, the 'General Tariq' of the Kashmir War - arrested on the orders of the same person who endorsed his DSO; awarded for gallantry in the Second World War.

the case that changed the army forever.








General Tariq and the Rawalpindi Conspiracy Case - The Friday Times - Naya Daur


Major General Syed Ali Hamid lays out the backdrop: Akbar Khan’s experiences of the Second World War




t.co

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fatman17

Rafiqui check flight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Op Brasstacks

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

July 1977

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Op Brasstacks
> View attachment 706079


OPERATION BRASSTACKS
A Thread
Type: Major Indian Combined Arms Military Exercise
Target: Southern/Central #Pakistan 
Goal: Military provocation leading to armed conflict
Result: Pakistani Counter Deployment; Exercises halted; Standing down of Indian Forces.
Date: 1986-1987
#India https://t.co/Mn3kN8fNbf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

If I remember correctly amongst other things, they couldn't locate 1 armor div. So it became a no show, to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Reichmarshal said:


> If I remember correctly amongst other things, they couldn't locate 1 armor div. So it became a no show, to begin with.


Our 1st armoured div? Are u sure


----------



## Reichmarshal

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Our 1st armoured div? Are u sure


like I said if I remember correctly. but one thing is for sure it was one of our armored div. now that I think about it, it had to be 1 as 6 at the time was not really in the immediate scheme of things vis a vis brass tacks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Reichmarshal said:


> like I said if I remember correctly. but one thing is for sure it was one of our armored div. now that I think about it, it had to be 1 as 6 at the time was not really in the immediate scheme of things vis a vis brass tacks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Lt Col Rifat Nadeem Ahmed ( Retd) , AMC , son of Maj Gen Rafiuddin ( late) , Infantry , 18th PMA , has given the following comments. May be of interest to those interested in the military history of pre partition era .
Lt Col Zahid Mumtaz ( Retd ) 
54th Cavalry 

FIRST MUSLIM ARMY OFFICERS

Indian Medical Service
Until 1917, only Indian doctors were eligible for commissions in the Indian Army. Surgeon Major SCG Chuckerbutty was the first Indian to enter Indian Medical Service, the forerunner of Army Medical Corps, on 24 January 1855, while Lt Col Zalnoor Allee Ahmed was the first Muslim doctor to be commissioned on 1 October 1872. He served as RMO of 28th (Punjab) Regiment Bengal Infantry (12 Punjab) from 23 July 1884 until his retirement on 14 October 1903. 

The Imperial Cadet Corps
In response to the demand of Indian aristocracy (rajas and nawabs), who wanted their sons to serve as officers in the Indian Army, Lord Curzon, the Viceroy of India, established the Imperial Cadet Corps at Meerut and Dehra Dun in 1901. The Corps only enrolled Indian aristocrats, who after undergoing three years’ training, were commissioned as officers in the ‘Indian Land Forces’, an entity, which did not include the Indian Army. These officers could serve in the forces of the maharajas or as staff officers in the Indian Army but were not allowed to command troops of the Indian Army. Obviously, it was not a popular scheme, and only 11 officers were commissioned until 1913. In 1914, the Corps was disbanded. On 25 Aug 1917, 9 of these officers were finally granted King’s Commissions in the Indian Army, becoming the first Indian commissioned officers (other than doctors). Three of them were Muslims:
• Capt (later Maj) Aga Kasim Shah, 1st Skinner’s Horse (Agha Khan’ nephew)
• Capt (later Lt Col Nawab Sir) Muhammad Akbar Khan of Hoti, KBE, CIE, 1st Brahmans/124th Baluchistan Infantry (6 Baloch)
• Capt (later Maj) Malik Mumtaz Muhammad Khan Tiwana, 4th Cavalry 
All three served in the First World War and resigned or retired in 1920/21. 

OTS Indore
Having decided to open the Officer Corps to Indians in 1917, five vacancies were offered to Indian cadets at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst in 1919. In the meantime, a Temporary School for Indian Cadets was opened at Daly School, Indore, in October 1918. On 1 December 1919, 39 Indians including 11 Muslims were granted King’s commissions from OTS Indore. Their seniority was post-dated to 17 July 1920, to make them junior to the first batch of Indians from Sandhurst, which was commissioned on 16 July 1920. The Muslim officers were:
• Lt Col Sir Sher Muhammad Khan, CIE, 25th Punjabis (9 Punjab), retired 1930. Became Member Legislative Assembly. Appointed Hon Lt Col in 4/8th Punjab (4 Baloch), 1944.
• Col Abdur Rahim Khan, Guides Cavalry/Indian Political Service. Retired as Federal Secretary 1953
• Brig Malik Gul Sher Khan Noon, OBE, 19th Lancers/RVFC, retired as Dir RVFC 1949
• Maj Gen Muhammad Akbar Khan, 5th Probyn’s Horse/ASC, retired 1950
• Col Malik Muhammad Ali Noon, 4th Hodson’s Horse/7th Light Cavalry/RVFC, retired 1949
• Maj Malik Muhammad Munir Khan Tiwana, 19th Lancers, retired 1945
• Capt Hamid Ullah Khan, 124th Baluchistan Infantry (6 Baloch), dismissed 1931
• Lt Col Mir Haider, 92nd Punjabis (4 Baloch)/ASC/9/8th Punjab (3 Sind), retired 1949
• Maj Mahsud Hayat Khan, 67th Punjabis (1/2nd Punjab), retired 1945
• Capt Muhammad Abdullah Khan, 28th Punjabis (12 Punjab), retired 1930
• Maj Muhammad Ayub Khan Popalzai, MBE, 12th Cavalry, retired 1944

RMA Sandhurst
Maj Gen Syed Iskander Mirza was among the first batch of 5 Indian cadets selected for Sandhurst in January 1919. He was the only one to receive the commission on 16 July 1920, in 33rd Cavalry (amalgamated with 34th Cavalry in 1921, to form 17th Poona Horse). He transferred to the Indian Political Service in 1926. Became Secretary Defence of Pakistan in 1947 and President in 1956. After him, 29 Muslim officers were commissioned from Sandhurst between 1921 and 1934, until the establishment of Indian Military Academy at Dehra Dun.

Senior most Pakistan Army Officers on 14 August 1947
At the time of Partition, four officers from OTS Indore were still serving:
• Brig Malik Gulsher Khan Noon, OBE, 19th Lancers/RVFC
• PA-1 Maj Gen Muhammad Akbar Khan, MBE, 5th Probyn’s Horse/ASC
• Col Malik Muhammad Ali Noon, 4th Hodson’s Horse/7th Light Cavalry/RVFC
• Lt Col Mir Haider, 4/8th Punjab (4 Baloch)/ASC & 9/8th Punjab (3 Sind)
Except for Maj Gen Akbar Khan, all retired in 1949, before the grant of PA numbers in 1950, and thus were never allotted PA numbers. Gen Akbar retired in 1950.

By Lt Col Rifat Nadeem Ahmad, AMC/19th Lancers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

January 1983... The first batch of F-16s arrived in Pakistan. A story began that continues to this very day. https://t.co/nhpMfCFGoN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Avengers last fall 

A detailed account of Operation Swiftretort and evidence regarding the shootdown of Su30 (Avenger1) by PAF

Credit: Mobahila Tariq Bajwa (email: mobahila.bella@gmail.com)

As the 2nd anniversary of a historic PAF operation “swift retort” is around the corner, so here is a 10 minute read to recall the events which resulted in IAF losses of 2 fighters jets (Mig21, Su30) and a Heli in the form of Mi17 fratricide. This piece will debunk all types of fake Indian Propaganda.

It all began on 14th Feb 2019 when more than 40 Indian CRPF (Central Reserve Police Force) personal got killed as a result of a suicide bomb attack in Pulwama district of Indian Occupied Kashmir. Soon after the attack, the blame game started from the Indian side without any solid evidence of Pakistani soil being used in the planning or support of that attack.

Pakistani Prime Minister Imran Khan offered Indian authorities full support in the investigation of that incident. The warmongering Indian media started using the event as an opportunity of taking lead from each other in TRP. The testimony of this is the recently leaked WhatsApp chat of a Primetime Indian news Anchor Arnab Ghoswami where he termed the “ Pulwama incident” as a crazy win. The Indian government ordered their Airforce to carry out action inside Pakistan while hoping to cash it in their upcoming election campaign.

26th February:
Despite the incongruous weather condition, the mission was carried out on the night of 26th Feb 2019. As per the account of Indian PM Narendra Modi, he was the one who advised the action in such type of weather condition to take advantage of Clouds in order to avoid Pakistani radars.

On 26th Feb 2019 in the early hours multiple Indian formations closed in on different sectors along the Pakistani border. The PAF radars immediately detected enemy movement in the sectors of fazilka, Sircreek, Rahim Yar Khan and along LOC. The relevant PAF formations comprising of JF17 and F16 were directed to those locations. The 12 Indian Mirage 2000 fighter jets (from wolfpack squadron in Gwalior) escorted by 8 Su30 MKI from 15th squadron (Flying Lancer) having tail no.s SB155, SB164 and others approached LOC. Out of 12 mirages 2000, six jets violated Pakistani airspace along LOC by 3–4 nautical miles. Each of these 6 Mirage jets were equipped with Rafael Spice 2000 SOW to target a religious seminary in the village of Jabba (Balakot). These Mirages could only launch 4/6 bombs in the direction of target which fell few hundred meters away from madrassah building.

The target elevation picked up by the weapon’s GPS didn’t match the orthometric height which resulted in a miss. The satellite images have also shown that all the bombs overshoot their target by similar distances.

A detailed analysis in this regard is provided by the Australian Strategic Policy Institute in a piece titled “ Balakot a very Precise miss"
Link: https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/indias-strike-on-balakot-a-very-precise-miss/

It has been almost 2 years and IAF couldn’t provide even an iota of evidence to back their claims about Balakot.

27Th February:
Now it was PAF turn to deliver the punch. On the intervening night of 26–27th Feb IAF remained on the highest state of alert anticipating a retaliation from PAF. When dawn came IAF made a mistake of lowering their alert level believing PAF won’t dare to carry out any action in broad daylight. Meanwhile, PAF strike package comprising of four Mirage 5PA and dual seat Mirage IIIDAs from 15th squadron along with 2 JF17 from 16th sqdn headed towards LOC. The Mirages and JF17 were piloted by:
JF17 (tail no. 236) piloted by W/C Adnan Mehmood (Tamgha e Basalat)
JF17 (tail no. 246) pilot by S/L Sibtain Akhtar (Merit Certificate)
Mirage 5PA (tail no. 417) piloted by S/L Waqas Saleem (Merit Certificate)
Mirage 5PA (tail no. 420) piloted by S/L Fahad Babar (Merit certificate)
Mirage IIIDA dual seat(tail no. 601) piloted by GP Faheem (Tamgha-e-Jurat) and F/L Awais Rauf (Merit Certificate)
Mirage IIIDA dual seat (tail no. 612) piloted by W/C Rashid Sulheri (Merit Certificate) and S/L Faisal Hassan (Merit Certificate).

The strike package was escorted by multiple JF17 and F16 jets in air dominance configuration. Working at the rare of PAF package were Saab Erieye AEW&C and Dassault falcon 20ECM to jam the enemy controls.

Each Mirage 5PA was armed with H4 bomb while Mirage IIIDA streamed the H4 bombs via data link. Each JF17 was armed with 2 MK 83 (454kg) indigenous range extension kits. These 6 bombs were dropped at safety distance from 4 target locations in IOK. Those 4 Target locations included: Indian Army Brigade HQ in Poonch, Indian Army Brigade HQ in Rajouri, and Narian Foward support depot. In response to Indian Propaganda PAF provided weapon video as a testimony of the fact that PAF jets intentionally avoided taking out main Buildings of Indian Military formations to avoid any human loss. 

Here is the link for that video:





Su30 Hit:
When PAF bombs landed in Indian Army compounds, IAF jets were vectored towards PAF formations. The communications of IAF got jammed by PAF assets of 24th squadron and they were in complete disarray while being up there in the sky. PAF F16s flying in fluid four formations led by S/L Hassan Siddique (Tamgh e Jurat ) detected a pair of Su30MKI heading towards strike package. S/L Hassan who was in lead after confirming valid firing parameters fired AIM-120-C5 (AMRAAM) which managed to hit one of the Su30’s (from 221 squadron). He was flying F16BM tail no. 84606. The distance between Hassan Siddique formation and Su30 was around 30–35Km and Su30 was flying in the area around Azmatabad (IOK). The puff and tadpole of Su30 after getting hit can be seen in the video recorded from Thanamandi (IOK), even the guy who shot the video validated that it was an IAF jet that came from the Indian side and got hit.

Here z the link to the video: 




The guy also admitted the fact that he was looking towards Bhimhber gali area (IOK) while recording the video which is in line with the positioning of Su30 on 27th Feb. Even an ex IAF guy Sameer Joshi who is considered pretty close to IAF circles validated it in the map he tweeted on his profile.

Image for post
Image for post
Here z link to his tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232916594478551041
IAF itself presented the evidence of Su30 hit in the form of detonated AMRAAM fired on it. Those who know the mechanism of AMRAAM action can understand how the detonated piece is solid evidence of a kill.

Image for post
Here z the video of PAF spokesperson on AMRAAM detonation:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309466563116969984
In order to cover up the loss of Su30, IAF came up with a series of blatant lies. They claimed to recover AMRAAM from Manakote Mallas Village of Chassana located 80km from Loc. This fake claim got exposed by the eyewitness accounts recorded from that area. The Projectile which fell in Chassana was not AMRAAM, as the relatives of the injured person in chassana saw those Jets which dropped the bomb(nt A2A missile)circling above their head. F16 didn’t cross LOC so now the question is how can they spot F16 from 80km+ distance if it was AMRAAM. In addition to that, even the map presented by SJ also validates that AMRAAM was never fired in the direction of Chassana.
Here z the eyewitness account:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348679886588796928Image for post

To explain the detonation of AMRAAM, Indian defence experts came up with a theory of AMRAAM being fired at DMAX range so Su30 managed to dodge it. The fact is the max distance between different PAF F16 formations and Su30 was around 30–40km, not DMAX which is second by IAF sources as reported by ANI.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348679886588796928
Some of the Indian experts like Sameer Joshi claimed that Su30 managed to dodge AMRAAM through tight maneuvers. Firstly, it signifies that Jamming mechanism didn’t work properly, secondly they failed to realize that both jets were head on at 1.7 mach speed or something, or lets even assume 1.3 mach for the sake of it in 40km distance. The AMRAAM is a 5.0 mach missile, with a good kept-on lock, that thing would be extremely difficult to dodge, near impossible, as the closer you get, the harder it becomes.

There are few other ex IAF guys like Anshuman Mainkar who came up with theory of counter measures like Chaff to explain the detonation of AMRAAM. Again this claim doesn’t hold any ground as AMRAAM was fired after confirming paramters from AWE&C. The AIM-120 AMRAAM uses a monopulse radar and employs 4 radar receivers. It operates in HPRF (high pulse repetition frequency) mode to lock onto a target once it goes active and transitions to MPRF (medium pulse repetition frequency) mode at shorter ranges. Once an AIM-120 locks a target up in HPRF mode, neither chaff or "conventional" self protection jamming gear will be of much use. MPRF mode, if I’m not mistaken, is even better at distinguishing chaff from from the real target.

In their further desperate effort to save face, IAF claimed PAF fired 4–5 AMRAAMs but couldn’t present even a single more AMRAAM other than the detonated one which hit Su30 despite a Challenge from PAF.

The F16.com which is renowned as the most credible F16 database also validated Su30 kill.

Image for post
Here z the link:





Airframe Details for F-16 #81-0936







www.f-16.net





Another strong evidence of Su30 getting hit at the hands of PAF is the missing jet from the crash list of Su30. As per Indian MOD (reported by Indian media), the total number of Su30 lost by IAF stands at 12. But if one goes through IAF database it has a record of only 11 Su30 crashes instead of 12. Due to the loss of 12 Su30s (11 in crashes+1hit by PAF) Indian MOD placed an order of 12 new Su30 to keep its number at desired 272.

Here R some of the screenshots as evidence
Image for post
Image for post
Image for post
A detailed word on this can be read from this Twitter thread:
https://twitter.com/swiftretort1/status/1309464894702522368?s=19

During IAF day parade in October 2019, 2 Su30s flew along with the Mirages which participated in Balakot mission. The Indian experts started calling one of those Su30s as the “Avenger1" which PAF claimed to shot despite the fact there was no such official claim from IAF. It was again an effort to cover up Su30 loss. The jet displayed during the parade had tail no. SB155 from 15th squadron while the one which PAF hit belonged to 221 squadron. This jet of 15th squadron was involved in Balakot mission on the night of 26th Feb in escort role not in the aerial engagement of 27th feb. The tweets made out by Ex IAF officers also validated that this jet was part of balakot Avenger formation, not the one which engaged F16 on 27th.
Image for post

Another interesting point over here is the non recognition for so-called “ AMRAAM Dodgers”. IAF even awarded Mi17 crew which became a victim of their own missile but not even a single merit certificate was announced for the pilots of Su30 which as per IAF claim successfully dodged AMRAAM. The fact of the matter is one Su30 became the prey of AMRAAM while the other one left the area with a tail between the legs.

Mi17 and Mig21 hit:
Once Su30 got hit all hell broke loose in the Indian camp. An IAF Mi17 helicopter (from 154 Heli Unit) was sent out on Search and Rescue mission for the crew of downed Su30. There was panic among the ranks of IAF which resulted in the shooting down of their own Mi17 by Israeli-made Spyder SAM. The presence of Heli in the combat zone also second the claim of Su30 hit by PAF. In the words of Alan Warnes “ You have to ask yourself what was Mi17 doing in that area and the answer is it was on SAR mission". Even SJ during his presentation at Indian Military Festival raised the similar point that no one flies Heli in a combat zone without any specific (SAR) mission.

When one of the Indian Su30 got hit, the other one left the area with the call “Bingo" (low on fuel) only 25 minutes into mission. The pair of Mirage 2000 also exited active zone citing malfunctioning of air intercept radars as a reason.

Meanwhile, 5 IAF Mig21 of 51 sqdn were scrambled from Srinagar AFS. Ideally, these Bison’s should have been working with more powerful NO11M Bars PESA radars of Su30, which would have allowed them to keep their radars switched off to avoid detection by PAF. But due to communication jam and Su30 exiting the active zone, Mig21 Bisons were left on their own. In this state of chaos, one of the Mig21 piloted by W/C Abhinandhan crossed LOC and became a victim of AMRAAM fired by W/C Noman Ali Khan ( Sitar e Jurat) who was flying F16A tail no. 92731.

Busting Indian F16 Propaganda:
Soon after the aerial combat, IAF came up with an absurd claim of hitting PAF F16. The Indian media started showing pictures of Mig21 wreckage provided by IAF as F16 to validate their fake claim. Here z the link for reference where @shivaroo accepted IAF did put its weight behind those images:

https://twitter.com/swiftretort1/status/1350834125859655680?s=19

Now there can only be 2 explanations to this, either IAF is so dumb that they couldn’t recognize the wreckage of the jet they have been operating for decades or they have mala fide intention of spreading fake narrative about F16. Out of these two, the latter seems to be the case. Building on this fake claim, Indian media came up with a number of stories and imaginary characters like W/C Shahzaz ud din to spread their propaganda. All these claims got busted with solid evidence. The story about W/C Shahzaz and lynching got exposed by their own platform news laundry: https://www.newslaundry.com/amp/sto...ims-about-the-paf-pilots-lynching-dont-add-up

The Indian defence experts like Shiv Aroor , Vishnu Som , Sameer Joshi and others started demanding the serial noof missiles recovered from Mig21 wreckage so here are they are:

R73 left wing: 2304982122137b
R73 Right Wing: 2304982122201b
Image for post
Image for post
Image for post

Ex IAF Chief BS Dhanoa claimed that Abhinandhan fired R73 to hit F16, but in the pictures above one can see both the R73s with intact seeker and tail section as a testament of PAF claim that they never got fired. 

Here z the link tothe video of ACM BS Dhanoa claim and its refute by world-renowned Defence expert Alan Warnes: https://twitter.com/swiftretort1/status/1277843547597746178?s=19

In addition, the fuel tanks of Abhinandhan Mig21 were intact which is evidence that he didn’t even take the initial step of aerial engagement that is to get light in weight by dropping fuel tanks.

When Foreign Policy Published news about F16 count by US officials, IAF started feeling pressure from the masses, so they came up with so-called Radar data to confirm F16 kill. Firstly what IAF presented was not real-time Radar data and it has been accepted by them in front of US officials

Image for post

Secondly, a detailed piece has been published by @tylerrogooway in this regard which emphasizes that they are multiple loopholes in IAF data

Link: https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...s-they-downed-an-f-16-is-far-from-irrefutable

Dr. Christine fair who is renowned for her anti-Pak stance was invited to the Indian Military festival to put her view forward on Indo-Pak Aerial Engagement. She ripped apart the Indian narrative on F16.

The annual report of Indian MOD for year 2019 also didn’t mention even a single word on F16 claim which proves even the authorities in MOD were not convinced with IAF baseless claim.

Link: https://twitter.com/VishnuNDTV/status/1210590865820794881?s=19

Conclusion:
Operation Swiftretort will go down in history as one the of golden chapters of PAF. However, IAF will learn from its mistakes. IAF has already started to plug gaps. The platforms like Rafale equipped with Meteor will definitely add to the BVR capability of IAF. At the same time, it must be noted Rafale will require at least 2 years before IAF can achieve operational capability with it. On the other hand, PAF is inducting an advanced variant of a jet (JF17 Block III) already operational for a decade having full integration with the air defence system. They are mutually data-linked, alongside all AEW and ground sensors. PAF is also looking for the option of J10C to replace its aging fleet of Mirage. In the future, the major workload in PAF will rest with JF17. Despite all the modernization efforts undertaken by IAF, PAF will maintain a technical edge over its adversary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

1st Punjab Cavalry, later 11th Cavalry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Standing guard 65 war


----------



## fatman17

General Agha Mohammad Yahya Khan
The Rise & Fall of a Soldier, 1947–1971

Brigadier A.R. Siddiqi (retd.)

Although this book is about General Yahya Khan’s personal trajectory in the Pakistan Army, yet it most importantly offers a historical insight into key political events from 1947 to 1971. The author, popularly regarded as Yahya Khan’s important PR-man, throws new light on the 1965 war and the still mysterious change in command in mid-offensive during that war; Yahya Khan’s take-over of power from Field Marshal Mohammad Ayub Khan; army action and surrender in East Pakistan, and other issues considered contentious to-date. Moreover, this book offers an analysis on the Pakistan Army’s ideological positioning—in its Introduction, ‘The Pakistan Army and an Anatomy of Jihad’—throughout these years which help us understand the nature of armed conflicts within and without, the infiltration of the jihadi ethos against conventional professionalism of the army, as protectors of the homeland.

While most of the failings in the higher military and political command and that of the civil servants and politicians, of that time are well-known, and covered in a number of retrospective books, memoirs, and the Hamoodur Rehman Commission Report, this book holistically questions and analyses those alleged failings since the author presents his first-hand, objective account as a witness to essential developments in 1965 and 1971 wars and the events leading to both periods. Therefore, as an former Army PRO, Brigadier Siddiqi’s is an inside account and he does not hesitate to speak his mind.

Author Description

Brigadier A.R. Siddiqi (retd.) joined the military PR (ISPR) as a Captain in 1950, rising to the rank of Brigadier in 1970, and retiring on 30 September 1973. As a columnist he worked for Dawn, The Nation, The Daily Times, and Business Recorder. He launched and published the Defence Journal in 1975, and was its executive editor until 1997. He is the author of The Military in Pakistan: Image and Reality (Vanguard, 1996), East Pakistan: The End Game (OUP, 2004), Partition and the Making of the Mohajir Mindset (OUP, 2008), and Smoke without Fire: Memoirs of Old Delhi (Aakar Books, 2011). He is the recipient of the Republic Medal (1956), Pakistan Defence Medal with Kashmir Clasp (1965), Sitara-e-Khidmat (1970), and the War Medal (1971).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

A mother's love


----------



## fatman17

No comments. ....


----------



## fatman17

Ghora Gali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

The Passing of Brig F.B. Ali.....Saeed A. Malik.

After the great and good fight, at the age of 92, Brig F.B.Ali has made his final graceful bow, and walked out into the sunset and beyond.

And in so doing, he has left the world a poorer place.

If one were to pick out the finest sons of the land, such a list would be incomplete without the Brigadier being included in it among the very top..

In him intellectual brilliance, moral rectitude, courage of conviction, and professional excellence came together in rare and felicitous harmony.

I first heard of him when an officer, some years my senior, with ill-concealed relief, thanked God for making the GHQ competitive essay "open" again.

Those were the days when there used to be an annual GHQ essay competition in which all officers could participate. For years on end FB won this competition, till at last GHQ decided to "open" the contest by withdrawing FB's right to participate!.

The second time I heard about him was during the Yahya Khan martial law. FB's unit was sent to Faisalabad where it was Chaudhary Sher Ali's misfortune to get caught on charges of corruption to face a man who could not be bought. F.B slapped him with a fine of Rs 60 lakhs, a sum that was unheard of those days!

Immediately after the 1971 war, F.B's artillery brigade was in bivouac in

the Gujranwalla area. Despite the defeat Yahya Khan had decided to stay on in office. To explain themselves his coterie herded all officers posted in Rawalpindi to the GHQ auditorium to "explain" the situation to them. Gen Hameed the C in C tried his hand at placating the sentiments of the officers collected there, only to be roundly hooted.

F.B decided that losing one war was quite enough for one clutch of generals, and they had to be dislodged from the helm. He collected Brig Iqbal Mehdi Shah, Col Aleem Afridi S.J, Col Agha Javed Iqbal, Lt Col Khursheed, and some other officers whose names I cannot recollect now, and put it to them that they owed it to Pakistan to get rid of the discredited junta and hand over power to the elected representatives.

There was no demurral among any of the officers in the meeting.

The only sizable troops not then deployed on the borders were those that were at Gujranwalla at the time. Had they marched on Rawalpindi, there was nothing with which GHQ could oppose them.

But there was one problem; any order to the troops given by F.B.Ali could have been countermanded by any one of the three Maj Gens who were in Gujranwalla at this time i.e Maj Gen Bashir "Ranghar"; Maj Gen R.D. Shamim; and Maj Gen "Bachoo" Karim.

F.B had no way out but to put the three Generals under arrest and take over command. He then sent Cols Agha Javed Iqbal and Alim Afridi to Rawalpindi with an ultimatum to the effect that if Yahya Khan were not to immediately leave the presidency, he would be forced to do so by troops marching in from Gujranwalla.

The two Colonels deputed to take the ultimatum to Yahya Khan went to Rawalpindi and handed the ultimatum to Gen Gul Hassan who was CGS and under whom Col Agha Javed Iqbal had served as adjutant, and thus this was considered the more politic route to follow.

Gen Gul Hassan took the ultimatum to the Air Chief, Air Marshal Rahim Khan, and together they served it on Gen Yahya Khan who, before long, announced his vacation of the Presidency.

Gen Gul Hassan and the Air Marshal then got in touch with Mr Bhutto who was then in Rome, on his way back to Pakistan, and advised him to delay his arrival, till they had things under control. When Bhutto returned, among the first things he did was to hold an inquiry against Brig F.B.Ali and all the officers who had helped propel him into power, and had them thrown out of service.

F.B emigrated to Canada with his family. He had done his Staff Course in Canada, which he topped. There he came across one of his Candian coursemates who was a member of the Canadian Parliament at the time. Taken aback by the fact that a man of F.B's calibre should be trying to make ends meet, selling carpets, he asked him if he was willing to take a temporary job with the government. Thus FB took the job which had primarily to do with disaster management. He did this well enough so that the job was made permanent and he did this till he reached retirement.

When I count the gifts I have received in life, not the least among these is the privilege of having known a man like Brig F.B. Ali, especially through some trying years, during which his grace was a source of sustenance.

By Saeed Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 712095
> 
> 
> The Passing of Brig F.B. Ali.....Saeed A. Malik.
> 
> After the great and good fight, at the age of 92, Brig F.B.Ali has made his final graceful bow, and walked out into the sunset and beyond.
> 
> And in so doing, he has left the world a poorer place.
> 
> If one were to pick out the finest sons of the land, such a list would be incomplete without the Brigadier being included in it among the very top..
> 
> In him intellectual brilliance, moral rectitude, courage of conviction, and professional excellence came together in rare and felicitous harmony.
> 
> I first heard of him when an officer, some years my senior, with ill-concealed relief, thanked God for making the GHQ competitive essay "open" again.
> 
> Those were the days when there used to be an annual GHQ essay competition in which all officers could participate. For years on end FB won this competition, till at last GHQ decided to "open" the contest by withdrawing FB's right to participate!.
> 
> The second time I heard about him was during the Yahya Khan martial law. FB's unit was sent to Faisalabad where it was Chaudhary Sher Ali's misfortune to get caught on charges of corruption to face a man who could not be bought. F.B slapped him with a fine of Rs 60 lakhs, a sum that was unheard of those days!
> 
> Immediately after the 1971 war, F.B's artillery brigade was in bivouac in
> 
> the Gujranwalla area. Despite the defeat Yahya Khan had decided to stay on in office. To explain themselves his coterie herded all officers posted in Rawalpindi to the GHQ auditorium to "explain" the situation to them. Gen Hameed the C in C tried his hand at placating the sentiments of the officers collected there, only to be roundly hooted.
> 
> F.B decided that losing one war was quite enough for one clutch of generals, and they had to be dislodged from the helm. He collected Brig Iqbal Mehdi Shah, Col Aleem Afridi S.J, Col Agha Javed Iqbal, Lt Col Khursheed, and some other officers whose names I cannot recollect now, and put it to them that they owed it to Pakistan to get rid of the discredited junta and hand over power to the elected representatives.
> 
> There was no demurral among any of the officers in the meeting.
> 
> The only sizable troops not then deployed on the borders were those that were at Gujranwalla at the time. Had they marched on Rawalpindi, there was nothing with which GHQ could oppose them.
> 
> But there was one problem; any order to the troops given by F.B.Ali could have been countermanded by any one of the three Maj Gens who were in Gujranwalla at this time i.e Maj Gen Bashir "Ranghar"; Maj Gen R.D. Shamim; and Maj Gen "Bachoo" Karim.
> 
> F.B had no way out but to put the three Generals under arrest and take over command. He then sent Cols Agha Javed Iqbal and Alim Afridi to Rawalpindi with an ultimatum to the effect that if Yahya Khan were not to immediately leave the presidency, he would be forced to do so by troops marching in from Gujranwalla.
> 
> The two Colonels deputed to take the ultimatum to Yahya Khan went to Rawalpindi and handed the ultimatum to Gen Gul Hassan who was CGS and under whom Col Agha Javed Iqbal had served as adjutant, and thus this was considered the more politic route to follow.
> 
> Gen Gul Hassan took the ultimatum to the Air Chief, Air Marshal Rahim Khan, and together they served it on Gen Yahya Khan who, before long, announced his vacation of the Presidency.
> 
> Gen Gul Hassan and the Air Marshal then got in touch with Mr Bhutto who was then in Rome, on his way back to Pakistan, and advised him to delay his arrival, till they had things under control. When Bhutto returned, among the first things he did was to hold an inquiry against Brig F.B.Ali and all the officers who had helped propel him into power, and had them thrown out of service.
> 
> F.B emigrated to Canada with his family. He had done his Staff Course in Canada, which he topped. There he came across one of his Candian coursemates who was a member of the Canadian Parliament at the time. Taken aback by the fact that a man of F.B's calibre should be trying to make ends meet, selling carpets, he asked him if he was willing to take a temporary job with the government. Thus FB took the job which had primarily to do with disaster management. He did this well enough so that the job was made permanent and he did this till he reached retirement.
> 
> When I count the gifts I have received in life, not the least among these is the privilege of having known a man like Brig F.B. Ali, especially through some trying years, during which his grace was a source of sustenance.
> 
> By Saeed Malik


RIP


----------



## fatman17

Nosey Haiders beloved 19 Sqdn

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

remembering,

Captain Sikander Khan Khattak

a Piffer officer from Shaidu, Nowshera, he laid down his life while serving as the adjutant of the 2ⁿᵈ Commando, when the unit was ambushed on the road to Comilla, on 28ᵗʰ March 1971.

the civil war was in it's bloodiest phase. https://t.co/cpoBMIqfdk


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> remembering,
> 
> Captain Sikander Khan Khattak
> 
> a Piffer officer from Shaidu, Nowshera, he laid down his life while serving as the adjutant of the 2ⁿᵈ Commando, when the unit was ambushed on the road to Comilla, on 28ᵗʰ March 1971.
> 
> the civil war was in it's bloodiest phase. https://t.co/cpoBMIqfdk


Picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

circa April 2006

ops-room at Miranshah; 15 years on, the 'Golden Arrow' is still bogged down in North Waziristan.

and the memorial welcomes more names, engraved on it's grey walls. https://t.co/x7TtLmxoIi

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Hilal e Jurat


----------



## fatman17

Banquet for the Quaid e Azam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gripen9

AM Nur Khan with S/L Middlecoat (shaheed).
No 9 Sqn converting to Mach 2 F104s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

1st Armoured Corps

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gripen9

fatman17 said:


> 1st Armoured Corps
> View attachment 715840
> View attachment 715841


Sahibzada Yaqub Khan. A true man of honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gripen9

fatman17 said:


> 1st Armoured Corps
> View attachment 715840
> View attachment 715841


Some more of Lt Gen Shahibzada Yaqoob Ali Khan.

Both AM Nur Khan and Lt Gen Yaqub are 6 inches shorter then President Ayub Khan
Had to stand on a higher step then him to be at his shoulder height

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gripen9

Gen A O Mitha
Father of SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gripen9

Young Rashid Minhas (extreme right)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Gripen9 said:


> Some more of Lt Gen Shahibzada Yaqoob Ali Khan.
> 
> Both AM Nur Khan and Lt Gen Yaqub are 6 inches shorter then President Ayub Khan
> Had to stand on a higher step then him to be at his shoulder height
> View attachment 716083
> View attachment 716084


Gen Niazi 3rd from left back row


----------



## Reichmarshal

Gripen9 said:


> Gen A O Michael.
> Father of SSG.
> View attachment 716085



since when did Aboobaker Osman Mitha become a o micheal ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gripen9

Reichmarshal said:


> since when did Aboobaker Osman Mitha become a o micheal ??


LoL...
Damn autocorrect!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

Gripen9 said:


> Some more of Lt Gen Shahibzada Yaqoob Ali Khan.
> 
> Both AM Nur Khan and Lt Gen Yaqub are 6 inches shorter then President Ayub Khan
> Had to stand on a higher step then him to be at his shoulder height
> View attachment 716083
> View attachment 716084



Ayub Khan torso is of general height his legs seems to be extra long.
Nur Khan is of normal height as per PAF standard, else he had some cockpit seating issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Some interesting stuff from WikiLeaks.

In the late 1970s, the PAF had asked the US if it could acquire either the F-16 *or *the F/A-18.



> IS PAKISTAN'S REQUEST FOR MORE SOPHISTICATED AIRCRAFT THAN THE F-5E UNDER REVIEW (AS INDICATED BY ASST. SECRETARY SAUNDERS) OR WAS NEWSOM-SHAHI TELECON OF OCTOBER 13 (STATE 260222), INTENDED AS USG REJECTION OF PAK REQUEST. (IN RESPONSE TO QUESTION, *SHAHI DECLINED TO SAY PAKS ARE SEEKING A-7, BUT SHAHNAWAZ NOTED PAKS WOULD BE INTERESTED IN F-16 FOR F/A-18 IF USG AGREES IN PRINCIPLE TO SELL ADVANCED AIRCRAFT*; OTHER HINTS WE HAVE SUGGEST GOP INTEREST IN F-16 OR F/A-18 IS LONG-TERM, I.E. THEY RECOGNIZE DELIVERY ON ANY AIRCRAFT THAT MODERN WOULD HAVE TO BE WELL DOWNSTREAM AFTER OTERS IN THE QUEUE GET THEIRS.) AMBASSADOR ASSURED SHAHI THAT AIRCRAFT QUESTION WOULD BE REVIEWED AND AGREED TO SEE WASHINGTON CONFIRMATION OF THIS.







__





Cable: 1978ISLAMA10384_d






wikileaks.org







> AMBASSADOR SAID AGHA SHAHI HAD AUTHORIZED HIM TO FIND OUT WHAT TO EXPECT FROM U.S. IN VIEW OF INDIA'S ACQUISITION OF JAGUARS. *PAKISTAN WAS INTERESTED IN F-16 AND F-18 AIRCRAFT*. A FORMAL REQUEST FOR THESE AIRCRAFT HAS BEEN CONVEYED TO AMBASSADOR HUMMEL. AGHA SHAHI HOPED TO HAVE SOME INDICATION OF OUR RESPONSE BEFORE DEPARTING FOR PARIS







__





Cable: 1978STATE271762_d






wikileaks.org





Imagine if the PAF had gotten F/A-18s... Would we have called the JF-17 the JF-19? And would it have been the twin-engine fighter everyone's dreaming of? 

In seriousness, this is just another reminder that the PAF had been seeking a strike-capable fighter for a very long time, but it just never happened. I don't think the PAF conceived AZM as a crackpot idea, but rather, as a last-ditch effort to solve a long-standing problem once and for all.

@SQ8 @Falcon26 @JamD @MastanKhan @Deino @Yasser76 @ARMalik @Armchair @waz @blain2 @Tank131

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Some interesting stuff from WikiLeaks.
> 
> In the late 1970s, the PAF had asked the US if it could acquire either the F-16 *or *the F/A-18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable: 1978ISLAMA10384_d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wikileaks.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable: 1978STATE271762_d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wikileaks.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if the PAF had gotten F/A-18s... Would we have called the JF-17 the JF-19? And would it have been the twin-engine fighter everyone's dreaming of?
> 
> In seriousness, this is just another reminder that the PAF had been seeking a strike-capable fighter for a very long time, but it just never happened. I don't think the PAF conceived AZM as a crackpot idea, but rather, as a last-ditch effort to solve a long-standing problem once and for all.
> 
> @SQ8 @Falcon26 @JamD @MastanKhan @Deino @Yasser76 @ARMalik @Armchair @waz @blain2 @Tank131


100 A7s were offered to Pakistan in lieu of abandonment of nuclear programme but the offer was rejected. A single A7 in PAF livery was readied for the contract signing, USA was that confident but it never happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 100 A7s were offered to Pakistan in lieu of abandonment of nuclear programme but the offer was rejected. A single A7 in PAF livery was readied for the contract signing, USA was that confident but it never happened.


I'll dig out the picture, l have it.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Haider Ali, VC, FF Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Somewhere in the Siachin


----------



## fatman17

Battalions of yore at Cherat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Burma Road 2nd /1st Punjabis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Tri Services 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

SLdr Alimuddin Butch Ahmed SJ

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

10 Punjab Fazilka 71

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Shaheeds live forever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Major Abbassi wife receiving the gallantry award from Ayub Khan. Heartbreaking scene!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Gripen9

fatman17 said:


> SLdr Alimuddin Butch Ahmed SJ
> View attachment 720151
> View attachment 720153
> View attachment 720154
> View attachment 720155


Sep 13, 1965. Interdiction strike on Gurdaspur railyard in which S/L Aladdin Butch was lost.
Son of the soil, paid the ultimate price for his motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bigbang1983

Salam all,

I don't know if this documentary has been posted on PDF before but I think it surely belongs in this section. Amazing shots from the 70s and 80s. It's definitely a must watch!! 

My apologies if this isn't the appropriate section for this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

This is the story that spans across two wars and features two PAF heroes, one named after the other. Who made the ultimate sacrifice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

1 KASHMIR Mountain Battery
This was the only Imperial Service Mountain Battery in the East African theatre and was equipped with four 10-pounders (2.75-inch). (See pages 338 and 339 of “The Forgotten Fronts” by Maj-Gen Sir Martin Farndale.)
“1 Kashmir Pack Battery was despatched to East Africa in November 1916 under the command of Major Dharam Singh. The battery gave support to the forces operating in the Rufigi River area and, in February 1917, at Mikalinso. The battery was in constant action from March to November 1917 and suffered heavily from malaria and dysentery. Almost all the mules were lost due to illness. The battery returned to Jammu in March 1918.” (From page 107 of “Jammu and Kashmir Arms” by Maj-Gen D.K. Palit.)
“The Kashmir Mountain Battery (which started with 198 rank and file and 172 mules) went with Brigadier-General Beves’ 2nd South African Infantry Brigade . . . Extract from the Battery history: During the time the battery was in Africa, owing to malaria and other sickness, a very large proportion of the personnel had to be replaced from India, most coming from No 2 Kashmir Mountain Battery. Of the animals taken out by the battery only one survived to the end of 1917, all the rest having succumbed to the tsetse fly and horse-sickness. The battery had 24 casualties, all except three being deaths from sickness.” (From “The History of The Indian Mountain Artillery” By Brig-Gen C.A.L. Graham.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

an interesting coincidence during the 1965 Operations - both sides captured a couple of Commanding Officers each.

the Indians bagged the COs of the 16ᵗʰ Punjab and 4ᵗʰ Cavalry; the Pakistanis took into captivity the COs of the 4ᵗʰ Maratha Light Infantry and the 4ᵗʰ Sikh. https://t.co/4Ws8Dvyn8t

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

A new book

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

fatman17 said:


> I'll dig out the picture, l have it.


Have you dug it out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Tamiyah said:


> Have you dug it out?


Lol. Thanks for the reminder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

an artist's impression of Group Captain Zafar "Mitty" Masud, Base Commander of PAF Sargodha during the '65 Operations, with the likes of Alauddin, Rafiqui, Alam and Muniruddin.

if you're aware of their exploits, then.... https://t.co/EEE7QgLRrR

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## fatman17

unit insignia of the 2ⁿᵈ Commando "Rahber" Battalion.

from Chhamb and Chittagong, to Bilafond La and Balochistan - arguably the most bloodied unit of the SS Group, with 17 SJs and 8 TJs to it's name.

it's motto is "We Lead The Way". giving 'Imperial Eagle' vibes this. https://t.co/2CkXsQnisd

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

c. 1965

Brigadier Iftikhar Khan Janjua, commander of the 6ᵗʰ Infantry Brigade, which took Point 84 and Biarbet in the Rann of Kutch.

quite ironic that a member of Pakistan's most ostracized community is the most decorated General the Army ever produced. Hilal-e-Jurat and Bar. https://t.co/XVLn3IzgT4

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## fatman17

The General and Alam Channa

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

fatman17 said:


> c. 1965
> 
> Brigadier Iftikhar Khan Janjua, commander of the 6ᵗʰ Infantry Brigade, which took Point 84 and Biarbet in the Rann of Kutch.
> 
> quite ironic that a member of Pakistan's most ostracized community is the most decorated General the Army ever produced. Hilal-e-Jurat and Bar. https://t.co/XVLn3IzgT4
> View attachment 739742


I dont think he was a qadiyani


----------



## PanzerKiel

Reichmarshal said:


> I dont think he was a qadiyani


He was an Ahmedi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> He was an Ahmedi.


What's the difference?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Desert Fox 1 said:


> What's the difference?


The term Qadiyani originates from Qadian, a small town in northern India, the birthplace of Mirza Ghulam Ahmad, the founder of the Ahmadiyya movement. While it is pejorative to the Ahmadiyya Muslim Community, it is used in official Pakistani documents.

Pakistan officially persecutes Ahmadiyya and uses the term Qadiani to label members of the religion. Pakistan's Second Amendment to the Constitution officially declares Ahmadiyya to be non-Muslims. Ordinance XX officially labels Ahmadi Muslims as Qadiani and prohibits from any religious or social practices of the Muslim faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> The term Qadiyani originates from Qadian, a small town in northern India, the birthplace of Mirza Ghulam Ahmad, the founder of the Ahmadiyya movement. While it is pejorative to the Ahmadiyya Muslim Community, it is used in official Pakistani documents.
> 
> Pakistan officially persecutes Ahmadiyya and uses the term Qadiani to label members of the religion. Pakistan's Second Amendment to the Constitution officially declares Ahmadiyya to be non-Muslims. Ordinance XX officially labels Ahmadi Muslims as Qadiani and prohibits from any religious or social practices of the Muslim faith.


Thank you. Thus, qaduani=ahmadi.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

AM Nur Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Unit Officers-A Brotherhood for life*

Major (R) XXXX /9FF 

As young men, or even as school boys we develop associations mostly with our peers , playmates, school or class mates, very early in life, and some of us who attend boarding schools, know that the friendships that are initiated in that environment are life long & the strongest of all. 
Atleast that’s what I thought before joining 9 FF !!

You see I am a 3rd generation Infantry officer who grew up in a military environment and although my own Father embraced shahadat in 1971 when I was very young and therefore did not grow up as a typical “Military Brat” , however most of my uncles were infantrymen therefore the word “Unit Officer” was kind of part of my vocabulary since younger days. 
But it confused me as a young kid when when a family visited us and my mother told me “ Baita they are your father’s Unit Officer” !! 
I could not grasp the meaning of that word, why would someone who worked ( yes it was “work” not “Serve” for me at that stage) with my father have any reason to visit us ? And sometimes they had not even worked together and joined Army after my father embraced shahadat !! 
I remember me asking my uncles what the heck is this “unit officer” and they would smile & say it’s a brotherhood for life ... 
and in my head I would say 
“B*^lSh!t”.... 

But that was before I joined 9 FF ... 
in March 1988.

The first ever Unit officer I met on Joining 9 FF at Kharian was a 2nd Lieutenant I had not met in my life .. he had passed out from OTS and I came from PMA ... he was from Lahore & I was from Pindi ... we had never crossed paths in our lives, had no common friends ... 
(I was even much more handsome then him 😉... ) 
But that was the day the word “Unit Officer” started to dawn on me .. it will take a lifetime and many wonderful officers to give me a full understanding of this bond however when I look back today ...It was 2nd Lt Shoaib Ahmed , who introduced me to this comradeship by welcoming me to his room for a night.. a floor bed (he himself also slept on floor) a very good dinner , an introduction to the unit & its officers ( I don’t want to share that intro of officers but just to give you an idea he he described Lt Kamran as a 6ft 2inch tall angry man I should avoid !! ) 
So this was my first unit Officer .. and to be honest it was the best introduction to the word anyone could hope for ... today after 33 years of knowing Col Shoaib Ahmed I can safely say that you don’t get better Unit officers than that ... I was lucky that I found a friend in my first day in the unit... 

The word Unit Officer is Ofcourse used by many in the Army but in my opinion it is adopted in its complete concept by “Infantarians” .. 

Joining my Battalion 9 FF taught me the difference between “ Working” and “Serving” .. and later on postings to NLI, or formation HQs, Frontier Corps, also made me realise why my unit is my “Parent” as well ... really both these words “unit Officer” & “ Parent Unit” were very confusing and even superfluous for me ... but that was before I joined 9 FF & became part of a family ...
But trust me, there is still another word or relation that was yet to surprise me ... “Mother of the Bn” Jee ... It was funny when as a young Lt this was mentioned by a senior who referred to 2i/c of the Unit ... and I said in my head “Have I joined the Army or some family stage show” !! A parent unit , brother officers and now a “Mother” even !!! 
But I was up for an awakening .. early in my unit life in 9FF, during a waterman ship training, I contracted an ear infection that turned bad and I was stuck to my BOQs with terrible pain and I wished my mother was there to look after me .. little did I know that our dearest 2i/c was the other mother Army had placed there for me Maj Qazi Shiraz (later Col) ensured that I don’t miss my mother through daily visits to make sure I was ok, taking my meds, and eating healthy ... Sir I remain in your debt for the love and care you gave me then, and also for the lesson in comradeship and brotherhood through that care 🙏

I was always volatile to the level of stupidity even,(I can imagine most of my Unit officers smiling at that because they know how stupid I have been) however no matter how silly I was, I always had a family, the “Wilde’s Family” to back me up and take me out of trouble ... yes it was more than a 100 times they came to my support as I was mostly in it ... but that’s not what it’s about .. it is about some of the most patient and caring officers who make up unit families like ours ..
I can go on and on about the incidents that cleared my confusion about the words “ Unit Officers” “Parent Unit” & “Mother of the Battalion”.
I cannot imagine to cover all in one write up but one incident of my stint at Convey Saddle & Boltoro Glacier would tell you how Unit Officers Family comes to your support even when you are far and away ... 
I was in 7 NLI & deployed on convey saddle in 1992 where I developed HACO ( High altitude Cerebral Odiema) incidentally the Bde Comd Brig Masud (later Lt Gen) was known to my CO in 9FF ... I was evacuated after a lot of efforts by the bde HQ, brought to Skardu CMH, Bde Comd Brig Masud Pervaiz was there to recieve me at the Helipad ( A great man in his own right , Allah bless his Soul) but it was in his second visit to see me in CMH that he told me how Lt Col Manzoir Iqbal Awan of 9 FF had made his life miserable from the day I was sick at saddle and how this 9 FF Officer had told the Comd that “Get My Officer down even if you yourself have to go up there “ !! 
I thank Allah for blessing me with such caring Unit Officers.

So here I rest my case about why Unit officers are “Brother Officers” & Why 9FF will always be my “Parent” ... 
And why all Infantrymen can relate to what I mean ...

We all live our lives, some do good in profession or some lag behind ... Some our headstrong, Volatile.. some easy going,accommodating .. But the brotherhood of the Unit is above all that , it is only understood by those who are lucky to land in families like “Wilde’s Family“ .. Some think that such units only accept “Claimants “ to their folds.. I don’t agree ..I am a living example ... If this family is still there to support me then they surly accept everyone .. 
We the Veterans have lived this brotherhood and are still cherishing the times that we had together that strengthened our bond, we recieved it from our seniors and we must pass it on to our next generations... The “Unit Officer” bond is the essence of Infantry life , this comrade ship is what military life is all about and it must live on. 🙏🙏🙏🇵🇰🇵🇰🇵🇰🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

In the beginning. ...70 years ago


----------



## PanzerKiel

Mother of Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas, Nishan e Haider, was invited by her son’s Squadron on Mother’s’ Day. Such rich are the bondage, regimentation and traditions of Pakistan Air Force. Well done PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

Eid Mubarak


----------



## fatman17

GHQ 1968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Identify the badges please

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Abandoned army ack ack after the end of the war. This type credited with at least 10 IAF aircraft shot down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Armoured Corps

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> Identify the badges please
> View attachment 744180


All infantry regiments
Punjab 
Baluch 
FF 
AK 
Sind 
NLI

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

General Zia, Brigadier then and Black September, any articles on this topic or merely gossip.


----------



## fatman17

Cavalry art

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

PAF has named Skardu as PAF Base Qadri. On 17th May, 1986, then Sqn Ldr Hameed Qadri stationed at No.9 F-16 Sqn Kamra, shot down 2 Russian built, SU-22s near Parachinar who had entered from Afghan border (early morning). Excellent manoeuvring during the aerial combat by Qadri. First he shot the SU-22 with his heat seeking AIM-9L air to air missile at approx range of 7 miles from the bandit. Later he got behind the 2nd SU-22 and shot him with the F-16 gatling gun. Was awarded SBt for his outstanding performance though we in PAF thought he deserved atleast an SJ.. Unfortunately, many years later, as Base Commander, PAF Base Minhas/Kamra, Air Cdre Qadri took off in a F-7P (Chinese made Mig-21) and had engine problem after take off. He ejected but due to less height, his parachute did not blossom fully and he died on impact.. Great loss to PAF.. May Allah SWT place him in Jannah. He was from 58th GDP course..

His pictures adorne the officers mess Qadri base.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Armoured Corps
> View attachment 744182


24 + 26 = 50 regiments. In 1982 there were approx 42 regiments, so in nearly 40 years we've added a further 8 regiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Korangi creek, WWII, it was a transit station


----------



## Raja Porus

fatman17 said:


> 24 + 26 = 50 regiments. In 1982 there were approx 42 regiments, so in nearly 40 years we've added a further 8 regiments.


But manstein claims that there are 60.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Desert Fox 1 said:


> But manstein claims that there are 60.


Where are the badges or unit numbers. 50 regiments means 2000 tanks nearly and they must have reserves like pattons and earlier Chinese variants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

fatman17 said:


> Where are the badges or unit numbers. 50 regiments means 2000 tanks nearly and they must have reserves like pattons and earlier Chinese variants


That's the dilemma, I've also pointed it out here:


Desert Fox 1 said:


> -PA armd divs plus indp armd bdes of 1 and 2 corps= 2×450=900 tanks.
> -2× mech divs(25 and 26)= 2×250=250 tanks.
> - Armd bdes with inf divs (15, 10, 17, 16, 18, 14, 8, 11, 23, 40, 8, 37and 35)=13×88= 1144 tanks.
> - Indp Armd bdes with IV, V, 30, 31=4×88= 352 tanks.
> - IABGs= 4( I'm writing 4 as not all have thw regts) ×88= 352 tanks.
> - Atleast 1× armd regt in Balochistan=44 tanks.
> plus there might be one indp armd bde/regt either with 19div or 10corps.
> Thus, total number of tanks (theoretically)= 900 + 500 + 1144 + 352 + 616 = *3512 tanks (atleast)*
> But according to most sources there are more then 60 regts = 64 (estimated)×44 = *2816 tanks.*
> That means a defecit of *696 tanks atleast!*
> And our published tank numbers are:
> Alkhalids/ AK1s= 500
> T80UD= 320
> AlZarrars=800
> Type-85s=300
> Type-69s= 176
> ( Not including VT4s as these numbers are before its induction)
> Also these numbers may not be accurate but I've increased them in order to match most sources especially that of AKs.
> Thus total tanks according to type≈*2200 tanks.
> Such a great defecit!*
> @PanzerKiel @Dazzler
> @Ark_Angel @Tipu7 @Signalian @HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bigbang1983

PanzerKiel said:


> PAF has named Skardu as PAF Base Qadri. On 17th May, 1986, then Sqn Ldr Hameed Qadri stationed at No.9 F-16 Sqn Kamra, shot down 2 Russian built, SU-22s near Parachinar who had entered from Afghan border (early morning). Excellent manoeuvring during the aerial combat by Qadri. First he shot the SU-22 with his heat seeking AIM-9L air to air missile at approx range of 7 miles from the bandit. Later he got behind the 2nd SU-22 and shot him with the F-16 gatling gun. Was awarded SBt for his outstanding performance though we in PAF thought he deserved atleast an SJ.. Unfortunately, many years later, as Base Commander, PAF Base Minhas/Kamra, Air Cdre Qadri took off in a F-7P (Chinese made Mig-21) and had engine problem after take off. He ejected but due to less height, his parachute did not blossom fully and he died on impact.. Great loss to PAF.. May Allah SWT place him in Jannah. He was from 58th GDP course..
> 
> His pictures adorne the officers mess Qadri base.
> View attachment 745183
> View attachment 745184



My father has served at PAF base Minhas during his tenure. He was a very good man who really looked after his subordinates. My father was later deployed at Skardu (FOB at the time and not a full fledged operational base) and I believe it was during the tense days of aftermath of indian parliament attack. 
We were back in Kamra and the Base Commander's wife used to visit homes of every officer who was deployed at FOBs just to check up on families. 
If I remember correctly his son was at PAF Academy Risalpur at the time of his crash. 
May Allah SWT give him high place in Jannah. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

A bridge too far, a star studded movie

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Advertising


----------



## fatman17

personal belongings of Major General Aboobaker Osman Mitha, the first commander of the SS Group - presented by Begum Indu Mitha to the Group's Cherat Museum. https://t.co/4Nr1TOET14

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bigbang1983

fatman17 said:


> personal belongings of Major General Aboobaker Osman Mitha, the first commander of the SS Group - presented by Begum Indu Mitha to the Group's Cherat Museum. https://t.co/4Nr1TOET14
> View attachment 745772



Salam,

He is most certainly a legend at Chirat and in PMA as well. But I am perplexed regarding the reasons or circumstances behind the stripping of his military honors, medals and retirement benefits.
I don't think he was ever court-martialed but it's been a mystery really. Maybe someone will be able to shed some light on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pilot extraordinary

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Major Raja Aziz Bhatti, Shaheed NH took this key point in 65, where today a huge hydro-electric dam is being constructed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

April 71, somewhere in the then East Pakistan, now Bangladesh [emoji1042]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Long live Pakistan [emoji1191] and it's Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Hand [emoji113]signals

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Major Raja Aziz Bhatti, Shaheed NH took this key point in 65, where today a huge hydro-electric dam is being constructed.
> View attachment 746527




If I am not mistaken Major aziz Bhakti belong to the unit, that took action in 1948 and captured this point, he was not in the army in 1948 and perhaps in school/college, he joined in 50s

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

khanasifm said:


> If I am not mistaken Major aziz Bhakti belong to the unit, that took action in 1948 and captured this point, he was not in the army in 1948 and perhaps in school/college, he joined in 50s


16 Punjab. But in 65 he faught with 17 Punjab.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Desert Fox 1 said:


> 16 Punjab. But in 65 he faught with 17 Punjab.



Parent unit where he was commissioned was 4/16

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> If I am not mistaken Major aziz Bhakti belong to the unit, that took action in 1948 and captured this point, he was not in the army in 1948 and perhaps in school/college, he joined in 50s


I should have said retook


----------



## fatman17

Air Commodore Masroor Hussain Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

4th Battalion NLI, on tour of Africa [emoji288]

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Blacklight

fatman17 said:


> 4th Battalion NLI, on tour of Africa [emoji288]
> View attachment 747147


Central African Republic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

SLdr Nosey Haider giving that famous interview to BBC in 65 where he was informed that the IAF had shot him down atleast 4 times

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

28 May Youm-E-Takbeer

Wing Commander Haseeb Paracha, The man who escorted C-130s from Israeli threats when #Pakistan was deploying its Nuclear devices in Chaghi & subsequently flew the missions to deter any interference from across the border.
https://t.co/I8t8HMWNeo https://t.co/wsxaU7SmlD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

28th May, 23 years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gripen9

fatman17 said:


> SLdr Nosey Haider giving that famous interview to BBC in 65 where he was informed that the IAF had shot him down atleast 4 times
> View attachment 748420



Not Nosey Haider. I see 4 bands of a GRP Capt not 2 of sqn ldr.


----------



## fatman17

Escorting the nuke package May 28th


----------



## denel

fatman17 said:


> Hurricane [emoji302] or Spitfire
> View attachment 748546


hurricane.


----------



## fatman17

35FF


----------



## fatman17

Operation Beda'ar 1998
F-16A of PAF 9 Sqn on Combat Air Patrol over Chaghi May, 1998.

#YoumETakbeer 
#nuclear 

Credits: Rehan Siraj https://t.co/M0yquH990u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

fatman17 said:


> Escorting the nuke package May 28th
> View attachment 748540


Cgi


----------



## fatman17

Today's 32nd Shahadat Anniversary Of the most decorated Soldier Of SSG Brigadier Tariq Mehmood Shaheed (SJ, SBt ,Hilal-e-Shuja'at,Sitara-e-Imtiaz Military). 

We will always remember your services TM Tiger... 
#OurShaheedOurPride [emoji1191] https://t.co/p6meHt8rVU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

6FF over some destroyed Indian T54s

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

fatman17 said:


> Escorting the nuke package May 28th
> View attachment 748540


Sir I humbly submit that this is not a pic of 1998. PAF was not using this color scheme on C-130's at that time. The low visibility color scheme came in to vogue with re-ferb C-130's received after 2001 from US. 

Furthermore, these F-16's seem to belong to Arrows who were, If I remember it correctly, tasked to provide CAP around the nuclear site. Griffins were the ones who escorted the nuclear devices.

Another point to note is the IFF fin antennas did not exists on Pakistani Block 15's at that time. 

My 2C's worth

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

65 war rememberence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Operation Koh-e-Paima was impossible without the Army Aviation's efforts; countless recon missions across the LC, shifting of medium guns and casualty evacuation in hostile territory.

in photo is Colonel Raheel Sehgal SJ, CO of the "Chumik Saviours" Sqn, next to a Lama chopper. https://t.co/A6D76LYuPy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

" Monument built in recognition of supreme sacrifice by P/O Rashid Minhas Shaheed NH , at 2" " MINHAS" Squodron at PAF base Masroor recently inaugurated by Air Cmdr Tariq Ghazi base commander Masroor base." - With Thanks Shaheed's Family https://t.co/53Wf8mQMH9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pak Cavalry at field of Chawinda, 65. The site went on to become the largest Tank Battle since WW2 and resulted in Indian drive towards Sialkot getting blunted and repelled despite the early pressure on infantry when Pak armour was in Occupied Jammu and Kashmir. https://t.co/lx59pSGXx6

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

None but the BRAVE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ali, Ali 
SSG 1976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Gen Hamid Gul 
From ISI to Factory Manager to retirement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Gen Gul Hasan 
Shortest tenured CinC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Reality

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Air Commodore Zafar "Mitty" Masud's career was remarkable.

from setting an aerobatics world record, to getting an HJ for the brilliant defence of Sargodha; only to lose his job when he dissented with the High Command over the conduct of Operation Searchlight.

proper role model. https://t.co/n4WYsMeS1l

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

Highly decorated unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sepoy Wakil Shah, an Azad Kashmir Regular Force trooper who was awarded the Tamgha-e-Jurat for successfully repulsing an attack by the 7ᵗʰ Sikh Light Infantry, on the platoon locality of Chitti Batti aka Point 10944, in the Bedori sector, on 4/5ᵗʰ December 1971. https://t.co/UiiDxk2pXU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Footage captured by Flight Lieutenant Imtiaz Bhatti’s gun-camera on 1 September 1965 of Squadron Leader Sarfraz Ahmed Rafiqui reacting to Bhatti’s ‘break’ call near the River Tawi at the foothills of the Parmandal Range after he had shot down two Vampires. 

[1/7] https://t.co/Y79yz7qNtk

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

an oft-seen photograph of pakistani 'topchis' inspecting captured 25-pounder guns of the Indian 161 Field Regiment, at Jaurian.

the commander of the Akhnoor-based "Crossed Swords" Division was sacked by LTG Harbaksh Singh for not retrieving the guns; replaced by MG Umrao Singh. https://t.co/FeA2st3koU


----------



## fatman17

23/03/97

ACM Abbas Khattak ready for the flypast; accompanied by the OC 11 Sqn "Arrows"

a prominent pilot of the 19 Sqn of Pathankot '65 fame, Khattak also led two important strike missions in April 1971, in East Pakistan, as the SS Group cleared Bhairab Bridge and Patuakhali. https://t.co/ydbeQllXvB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 23/03/97
> 
> ACM Abbas Khattak ready for the flypast; accompanied by the OC 11 Sqn "Arrows"
> 
> a prominent pilot of the 19 Sqn of Pathankot '65 fame, Khattak also led two important strike missions in April 1971, in East Pakistan, as the SS Group cleared Bhairab Bridge and Patuakhali. https://t.co/ydbeQllXvB
> View attachment 753639


Air Commodore Rizwanullah Khan, standing beside him in the photograph, died alongwith ACM Mushaf Ali Mir, when their Fokker crashed at Kohat, in February 2003.


----------



## fatman17

Saif ul Azam


----------



## fatman17

The man himself


----------



## fatman17

1971 somewhere on the front line

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

WCdr Jamal A Khan, later ACM 

He is credited with shooting down one Canberra bomber in 1965 and one in 1971.

The shootdown in '65 became the first night-time kill by and F-104.

He would later go on to command the UAE Air Force from 1977-1980 before taking over the helms of PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Nur Khan with PM Liaquat Ali Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

A young Sarfaraz Rafiqui

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Starfighters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Asghar Khan with the Quaid e Azam

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sabre boys having some fun


----------



## fatman17

File:22nd Punjabis (7 Punjab) 1910.jpg

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Composition

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

in memoriam,

Major Muhammad Kazim
Sitara-e-Jurat
Azad Kashmir Regiment
9/10ᵗʰ December 1971
Ashuganj, East Pakistan

hailing from Baltistan's Kargil, "Gurkha" was educated at Mussorie and Murree.

an avid sportsman, he enjoyed singing and playing the harmonica. https://t.co/LNeEYLrggs

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

General Zia before boarding the ill fated C130, Bahawalpur 1988

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## fatman17

A F6 driver


----------



## fatman17

14th August 1947

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

fatman17 said:


> General Zia before boarding the ill fated C130, Bahawalpur 1988
> View attachment 755003


Exactly before boarding it? Or is it just a random one?


----------



## fatman17

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Exactly before boarding it? Or is it just a random one?


Exactly before boarding

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

fatman17 said:


> Exactly before boarding


Coincidence? Its the first time I've seen it.


fatman17 said:


> Exactly before boarding


Can you identify the person behind him?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Coincidence? Its the first time I've seen it.
> 
> Can you identify the person behind him?


He's the Colonel Staff of 35 Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## fatman17

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Coincidence? Its the first time I've seen it.
> 
> Can you identify the person behind him?


Pic belongs to a PAF officer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> General Zia before boarding the ill fated C130, Bahawalpur 1988
> View attachment 755003



This bastard ruin the country to prolong his tenure and had no intentions of Stepping down 

Political corruption started h by u him and Patwaris introduced in his era

The God father of Patwaris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Asghar Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

After the coup


----------



## fatman17

Ayub and Brojan das


----------



## fatman17

Somewhere in NWA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Ayub in new York

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Asghar Khan
> View attachment 755534
> View attachment 755535


During the Rann of Kutch skirmish, both Asghar Khan and Arjun Singh agreed not to activate their respective airforces into action, little did they know that a few months later Arjun Singh would feel the fury of the PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

circa 1971

troops of the 12ᵗʰ Punjab at Burinda, East Pakistan.

on 28/29ᵗʰ November, a company would repulse an attack by the Indian 1ˢᵗ JAK RIF, inflicting casualties of 19 killed. a second attack on 3/4ᵗʰ December would be pressed in by the 4ᵗʰ Sikh and 45ᵗʰ Cavalry.. https://t.co/j65ZfGELHu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

on this day 34 years back, the Quaid Observation Post fell to the 8ᵗʰ JAKLi.

Naib Subedar Atta Muhammad, the post commander from the 2ⁿᵈ Commando, fell in action with a carbine in one hand - the other had been blown off by airburst artillery.

awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat. https://t.co/Q2T6iFHNj3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> on this day 34 years back, the Quaid Observation Post fell to the 8ᵗʰ JAKLi.
> 
> Naib Subedar Atta Muhammad, the post commander from the 2ⁿᵈ Commando, fell in action with a carbine in one hand - the other had been blown off by airburst artillery.
> 
> awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat. https://t.co/Q2T6iFHNj3
> View attachment 756656


his deputy, Lance Naik Jehanzeb Khattak had fell to LMG fire moments before Atta's last stand.

the OP, named after the SS Group company that first established it, fell after giving the enemy a bloody nose in several repulsed attempts.

only three of the eight defenders survived. https://t.co/SVqBH7HuMN

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

LTG Alam Jan Mahsud, pictured here as commander of the Foxland Force, during 89's Exercise Zarb-e-Momin.

an Aitchisonian and commissioned into the 19ᵗʰ Lancers, he was wounded in the 1965 War, when the regiment counterattacked and recaptured Jassoran, to Chawinda's west. https://t.co/c1Pma4jIgW

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

fatman17 said:


> LTG Alam Jan Mahsud, pictured here as commander of the Foxland Force, during 89's Exercise Zarb-e-Momin.
> 
> an Aitchisonian and commissioned into the 19ᵗʰ Lancers, he was wounded in the 1965 War, when the regiment counterattacked and recaptured Jassoran, to Chawinda's west. https://t.co/c1Pma4jIgW
> View attachment 757036


Foxland actually won in that exercise, due to his good planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

C130 used as a heavy bomber in 65


----------



## fatman17

C-5 Galaxy transporting J-8II as part of Project Peace Pearl in which US agreed to enhance PRC’s air power due to build up of Soviet airpower in shape of Su-27 & MiG-29. USSR & PRC had active border dispute.
Project Sabre-II/Super-7 weren’t the whole story not even fraction of it https://t.co/CtEuOZ2105

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Lieutenant Saadat Farooq of the 18ᵗʰ Punjab; killed in action near Chuadanga, East Pakistan, on 26ᵗʰ May 1971. nephew of PAVO's "Tommy" Masud, he's buried at Jessore.

awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat. the road next to Lahore's 'Yaadgar-e-Shuhada' is named in his memory. https://t.co/mUSCKlkUI5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

*Sindh Rangers#*
_By Asim Effendi_

"Director-General Sindh Rangers Major General Iftikhar Hassan Chaudhary while criticising the international media on Monday said that Pakistan was not as bad as it is shown by the foreign media", While speaking at Dow University in an event to mark the International Day Against Drug Abuse, as reported by Daily News.

The paramilitary rangers have played a pivotal role in restoration of peace in Karachi and I have personal affiliation with the force having being founded by my uncle Brig. Hissam uddin el Effendi as purely civilian force something like Indian Border Security Force BSF. 

I also had the honour of having long operational association with both Sindh Police and Rangers having played my humble role once in service of the country and countrymen as part of the family tradition, during Karachi's worst period of unrest (1990 - 1996) . Long Live Pakistan And its institutions whose image sadly is tarnished than built and protected by her citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

In the beginning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

1st Punjab regiment history

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

post-Tashkent, 1966.

GOC 10ᵗʰ Division, MG Sarfaraz Khan and GOC 15ᵗʰ Division, MG Mohinder Singh, meet on the banks of the BRBL Canal.

both were Second World War recipients of the Military Cross - not to forget the HJ and MVC given for the '65 Operations too, respectively. https://t.co/aOod3m5gI7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Retired North American F-86F Sabre (aircraft serial number 531182) of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) photographed by Peter Foster at PAF Base #Peshawar in February 1991. PAF No. 15 #Cobras Squadron emblem can be seen on the fuselage below the cockpit canopy.
#F86 #Sabre #PAF https://t.co/fw6z9mh4D8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Karnal Sher Khan

Today marks martyrdom anniversary of Kargil. 
He was one of only eleven recipients of the Nishan-e-Haider. He was a captain in the 27th Sindh Regiment of the Pakistan Army and later was posted to 12th NLI Regiment during the Kargil Conflict.
#PakArmy_OurPride https://t.co/3LeJ77m0Na

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja Porus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Karnal Sher Khan
> 
> Today marks martyrdom anniversary of Kargil.
> He was one of only eleven recipients of the Nishan-e-Haider. He was a captain in the 27th Sindh Regiment of the Pakistan Army and later was posted to 12th NLI Regiment during the Kargil Conflict.
> #PakArmy_OurPride https://t.co/3LeJ77m0Na
> View attachment 759472


On the first page of Capt Karnal Sher Khan's personal diary, a couplet from Allama Iqbal's ‘Tipu Sultan Ke Wasiyat’ was written. His father painted it in his hujrah at Nawakili after his martyrdom.

اے جوئے آب بڑھ کے ہو دریائے تندو تیز
ساحل تجھے عطا ہو تو ساحل نہ کر قبول

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> Foxland actually won in that exercise, due to his good planning.


Shuja Nawaz in Crossed Swords writes that Lt. Gen. Zulfiqar Akhtar Naz was 
commanding Foxland and Lt. Gen. Alam Jan Mahsud the Blueland force.
And Blue land was unable to defend against foxland.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------

